# Pakistan vs India: WC Semifinal - March 30



## Elmo

Abhi match nahin hua aur yeh haal hay... match hoga, tau ka hoga.

But as Black Eyed Peas said, I gotta feeling... all Indians will be gate-crashing the match here on def.pk with the Pakistanis 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Edit: way too much emotion and trolling in the previous thread. Start anew from here. 

Remember we still have 5 more days to go before the actual "action". Keep it cool till then.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Elmo

thread opened... in a btw manner...


----------



## Hyde

Like somebody said in another forum



> India has the better batting, Pakistan the stronger bowling attack.
> 
> I won't completely dismiss our batting. Pakistan have batted on the more difficult and testing Sri Lankan pitches so far. We may not have a Sachin but remember we do bat very deep (upto #8). Umar Akmal got some runs the other day against Australia, Asad is in form plus even the openers Hafeez and Kamran Akmal got into some sort of form against the Windies with that hundred not out partnership
> 
> I w'd say 60:40 to India because of their better batting + also because indian players perhaps handle pressure better than Pakistan as evidenced by their world cup record against us. Even today at 187/5 anything could have happened but they did not fold against Australia
> 
> In a way all pressure for this game is on india because they are playing at home
> We have not beaten india so far in world cups, however there is always a first time and the indian batting is due an implosion. Let's just hope that it happens that day and we win insh'allah

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

1. Ricky Ponting: "Not sure who has the better bowling attack" he also said India is favourite to beat Pakistan

Theres your assumption in the bag Zaki.

2. Dont mind India losing the final as long as we beat Pakistan


----------



## Paan Singh

arey yaar,

i dont know wats going on in these 6 days here..
every day new thread..


----------



## forcetrip

India needs to bat first for Pakistan to have any chance at winning. I dont care what the pitch putch situation is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

the factor that the commentators and the senior cricketers are forgetting is the team playing as a unit, this isnt the exact case with the indians, just see the ghambir run out, india's plan is just to give the most of their ability as individuals, they are not as aggresive nor attacking, as pakistani team has become in recent 2-3 matches.. afridi is a strong magnetic centre, and not only him, the seniors like younus and misbah are backing well like former captains, so actually pakistan is playing not one captain, it is actually 3 captains....

this factor is grossly underestimated, and hope pakistanis prove themselves worthy as a team that day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JP-1

who is this ricky

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

so in mohali,

batting track with score can go above 350


----------



## Hyde

fida jan said:


> the factor that the commentators and the senior cricketers are forgetting is the team playing as a unit, this isnt the exact case with the indians, just see the ghambir run out, india's plan is just to give the most of their ability as individuals, they are not as aggresive nor attacking, as pakistani team has become in recent 2-3 matches..
> 
> this factor is grossly underestimated, and hope pakistanis prove themselves worthy as a team that day


 
more like Ian Botham said yesterday. Pakistan and South Africa seems to be hot favorite for the unity they have developed amongst each other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

Zaki said:


> Like somebody said in another forum


 
india do Not have any advantage over Pakistan..both have strength and weaknesses ....it will be a 50:50 match ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Prism said:


> so in mohali,
> 
> batting track with score can go above 350


like i said yesterday

Pakistan has played 6 matches in Mohali and won both of their matches against India. They lost remaining 4 against other teams

Team records | One-Day Internationals | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo

and the last match they played there in Mohali... India scored 321 and Pakistan still chased it down 

2nd ODI: India v Pakistan at Mohali, Nov 8, 2007 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo

You must not forget Mohali is very close to Pakistan and its pitches, we are also very much familiar with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

we need 3 MODS for cricket threads only hahahahahhahaa make them temprary for 6 days hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

I am thinking of getting a projector screen for this match only 

All I want is Sachin 100th Century and India win

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.


----------



## graphican

I'm going to have high-blood pressure on 30th March in either case. I don't know what you guys are going to do but I know I am going to drink water 20 times during match hours and take leaks after every 3 over hehehe..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

DelhiDareDevil said:


> 1. Ricky Ponting: "Not sure who has the better bowling attack" he also said India is favourite to beat Pakistan
> 
> Theres your assumption in the bag Zaki.
> 
> 2. Dont mind India losing the final as long as we beat Pakistan


 
well he said it... but the stats speaks otherwise

Australia scored 260 against India and 176 against Pakistan

Check the runs conceded by both nations in this world cup.

India has conceded 283, 338, 207, 189, 300*, 188, 260 runs so far in its 7 matches

Pakistan has conceded 112, 266, 138, 302, 151*, 178, 113 runs so far in its 7 matches.

300* means South Africa won the match before the quota of 50 overs finished
151* means Zimbabwe had to abandon their innings when they were 7 down and rain washed the remaining part of their innings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

DelhiDareDevil said:


> I am thinking of getting a projector screen for this match only
> 
> All I want is Sachin 100th Century and India win
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.


 
And All I WANT is to beat India and see hangama made by desperate crowd! That will make my day twice!


----------



## Hyde

graphican said:


> And All I WANT is to beat India and see hangama made by desperate crowd! That will make my day twice!


 
The crowd is going to "hangama machana" in either case 

the fact is - this match is being played against Pakistan so the crowd is expected to gone Bezerk despite the result of this match


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

It will be the Real Action , I am Sure that Green Shirts will be on top ...

InshaALLAH ,


----------



## Paan Singh

Zaki said:


> The crowd is going to "hangama machana" in either case
> 
> the fact is - this match is being played against Pakistan so the crowd is expected to gone Bezerk despite the result of this match


 
zaki ji ki gal tusi honey hi tent laga lita hai mohali wich

commentary bhi shuru kar diti.....


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Zaki said:


> well he said it... but the stats speaks otherwise
> 
> Australia scored 260 against India and 176 against Pakistan
> 
> Check the runs conceded by both nations in this world cup.
> 
> India has conceded 283, 338, 207, 189, 300*, 188, 260 runs so far in its 7 matches
> 
> Pakistan has conceded 112, 266, 138, 302, 151*, 178, 113 runs so far in its 7 matches.
> 
> 300* means South Africa won the match before the quota of 50 overs finished
> 151* means Zimbabwe had to abandon their innings when they were 7 down and rain washed the remaining part of their innings



*Statistics are like a bikini. What they reveal is suggestive, but what they conceal is vital. Aaron Levenstein*

You did not talk about India vs SL wickets. Or India vs SL weather. Or Pakistan opposition batsman vs Indias.

Btw not saying India bowling is better, but Ricky Ponting did.


----------



## Hyde

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> It will be the Real Action , I am Sure that Green Shirts will be on top ...
> 
> InshaALLAH ,


 
kyoun aapne bhi kya bookie walon se confirm karwaya hai 

just kidding bro - don't mind hehe

PS: Nothing is certain but hope for the best


----------



## JanjaWeed

you can not predict any result in a match between india & pakistan! it's all depends on who plays well that day! of course india is a better batting side & pakistan has much better bowling compared to india's. but it's the spinners who did well for pak & indian's are the best players of spinners in world cricket! ask murali & warne, the best ever spinners will tell you. 
then again i will rule out any home advantage for india as pakistan is been playing only away from home for past few years & are well capable of nullifying that advantage for any team! 
let's not get carried away with the emotions here.. 'cause one of us are going to look silly next wednesay after the match!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Pakistan never ever defeated India in a world cup and may it continue for next 50 more years.


----------



## Hyde

DelhiDareDevil said:


> *Statistics are like a bikini. What they reveal is suggestive, but what they conceal is vital. Aaron Levenstein*
> 
> You did not talk about India vs SL wickets. Or India vs SL weather. Or Pakistan opposition batsman vs Indias.
> 
> Btw not saying India bowling is better, but Ricky Ponting did.


 
Well he scored 100 against India and 27 or something like that against Pakistan 

yeah surely it was better 

PS: Its not time to compare the bowling or batting.... but the matter of the fact is India has only 1 and half bowlers while Pakistan had to rest the likes of Shoaib Akhtar and Abdur Rehman in the bowling squads to accommodate better options. It has always been the case of Pakistan and India's history. India always produced the greats like Gawaskar, Sachin and CO. Pakistan always produced the greats like Wasim, Waqar, Saqlain and co.

Even in today's scenario... it has been a similar story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Pakistan never ever defeated India in a world cup and may it continue for next 50 more years.


 
Lets not ruin the thread now.. lets keep it for next match only 

otherwise there are so many things that India could not do... for example they could not win a single series against Pakistan in India for 27 years... they could not win a single match against Pakistan in ICC Champions trophy... they could not ..................................... well lets stick with current semi final or constructive stats are good about current tournament...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

I made this little rap about the semi final thats going to happen on March 30th. I freestyled on Lil Wayne's song Green and Yellow, some of the lyrics are copied straight from that song lol. It probably sucks but give it a try lol


[Intro]
This ain&#8217;t a diss song buy uhm
Indian cricket team that&#8217;s nothing
That world cup trophy, that&#8217;s something

[Verse 1]
Jersey Green, Yellow star
Tell em we ready for war
Shahid Afridi, MVP award
The whole field is our schoolyard
This is Pakistan were&#8217;s your Shanakti card?
Mohali crowd hope ya got your tickets
We got the ball you know we takin wickets
Yeah we got the jazba
Tendulkar gone on zero now that&#8217;s maza (fun)
And on your way say hello to Umar Gul
Crowd&#8217;s silent even though the stadium&#8217;s full

[Verse 2]
Just beat Windies now we got India on the schedule
Yeah no love for the crowd, we breaking hearts
We gonna toast this team like pop tarts
Kamran for a four and this just in
Pakistan in the semis and they better win
They call him Lambu but his career&#8217;s gonna be cut short 
Pakistan vs India this more than a sport
Trimmed Beard no fear, Afridi
We gonna light these boys where&#8217;s my beedi?

[Verse 3]
Big star on the green cap
Sidhu as usual barking cr@p 
And if we win Im a throw a world cup party
Turn Raina into a little Rani
Im in Karachi hometown of Afridi and Shafiq
And we ended the Aussies winning streak
We knocked the Lankans,Aussies and Windies off
Now we here to cut Yusuf Pathan&#8217;s hair off

[Outro]
Go Pak Go
Go Pak Go
Like I said this ain&#8217;t a diss song, I just love my country

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jbond197

First of all, Pakistan team and the guys coming to watch the match , Welcome to Mohali!

Now the harsh fact, Pakistan's journey in world cup 2011 is gonna last till March 30th! Your team is going be mercilessly routed in the match so enjoy the moment till it last.. 

Zaki bhai, you are talking about stats so stats also tell us that Pakistan has never won a match against India in world cup and unfortunately the record will hold water for another 4 years.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Hi guys. It doesn't necessary who will win. The cricket should win. The friendship should win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Okay, we know India is the best nation that can play spin.

As for Gul, I reckon Zaheer Khan is better then him.

Also Zaki considering he made 100 against us, surprised he said India bowling is as good as Pakistan.


----------



## Super Falcon

yaaar please stop fighting our team need prayers not fighting better way we can answer all anti pakistani people in india with win in india against india and i think ALLAH made us lost in T 20 final in SA becoz he wanted us to win this one i sense he want to give us big happiness ALLAH hamesha maslahat hoty hai ALLAH ka har kam man shayad T 20 ka final ALLAH ki maslahat thi ka hum is WC 2011 ka semi final india se jeeten par hamri team ko duaon ki zaroorat hai sab jummma ki namaz main dua kijya pakistan ka liya and please stop fighting with each other here


----------



## Hyde

jbond197 said:


> First of all, Pakistan team and the guys coming to watch the match , Welcome to Mohali!
> 
> Now the harsh fact, Pakistan's journey in world cup 2011 is gonna last till March 30th! Your team is going be mercilessly routed in the match so enjoy the moment till it last..
> 
> Zaki bhai, you are talking about stats so stats also tell us that Pakistan has never won a match against India in world cup and unfortunately the record will hold water for another 4 years.


 
I will keep this post in my attention hopefully!

and yes the records are meant to be broken and unfortunately this is the only record India has against Pakistan. Probably this is the reason why all Indians has to repeat samething over and over again. BTW, Champions trophy is also an ICC event just like World Cup where they have not defeated Pakistan yet

PS: Lets stick with current tournament and the analysis related with current tournament or might be helpful to support the predictions for the current tournament. Otherwise India has overall a very pathetic record against Pakistan and i would not even need to go and show you the statistics... you may already know about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

India has slight edge because it is playing on its home ground.


----------



## fida jan

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Okay, we know India is the best nation that can play spin.
> 
> As for Gul, I reckon Zaheer Khan is better then him.
> 
> Also Zaki considering he made 100 against us, surprised he said India bowling is as good as Pakistan.


 
well, pakistan bowling attack has won games for us, what has your bowling done for you, losing a winning match??, get some common sense dear...

and zaheer khan is alone, ul is with razzaaq and shoaib...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Dont forget T20 World Cup, Pakistan has not even defeated us in that World Cup too.

Good thing match is in Mohali, should be a walking distance for Pakistan to go home when they lose.


----------



## Hyde

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Dont forget T20 World Cup, Pakistan has not even defeated us in that World Cup too.
> 
> Good thing match is in Mohali, should be a walking distance for Pakistan to go home when they lose.


 we will see


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

fida jan said:


> well, pakistan bowling attack has won games for us, what has your bowling done for you, losing a winning match??, get some common sense dear...
> 
> and zaheer khan is alone, ul is with razzaaq and shoaib...



Pakistan hasnt played a decent batting side yet.

SL was rained off, SA batsman are awesome and was ruthless to the Indian bowlers. So simply India have bowled to better batsman.

Im not saying India bowlers are better, but Khan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gul.


----------



## Hyde

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Okay, we know India is the best nation that can play spin.
> 
> As for Gul, I reckon Zaheer Khan is better then him.
> 
> Also Zaki considering he made 100 against us, surprised he said India bowling is as good as Pakistan.


 
Its called "complimentary remarks"

All captains does the same thing in the post-match ceremony... well there has been various analysis by different commentators and experts clearing calling Umar Gul either the best bowler in the tournament or naming best trio as "Gul, Steyn and Malinga"


----------



## Super Falcon

no no no this language is unacceptible last part of it cut the beared of yousuf pathan what kind of muslim you is we have most respect for this beared becoz our PROPHET MOHAMMAD (P.B.U.H) had it and it is sunna please mods close this out of here and ban this man he has no respect for others


----------



## T-Faz

We will win this war.

I will rather loose every single penny that I have than see India win.

This is a matter of life and death, end of story.

Bring it on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistani bowling side has afraidi , shoaib , gul. Indeed good combination + razzaq


----------



## Paan Singh

T-Faz said:


> We will win this war.
> 
> I will rather loose every single penny that I have than see India win.
> 
> This is a matter of life and death, end of story.
> 
> Bring it on.


 
full confidence hai aapko


----------



## Karachiite

Its sad you can't take a joke, but just for your sakes I replaced that line. And if you want I can replace that line again if its haram to cut hair in Islam too. And Yusuf Pathan's beard isn't the Islamic type.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistani bowling has slight edge on bhartis.


----------



## mikkix

Guys, i m giving you some breaking news, my friend who's father is working in PCB in senior position, i cant tell you about him as He is my uncle.
he told me that 11 pakistani products will ready for sale and the officials of PCb are again in trying to do some cricket diplomacy for the relations of both country.We will lose this match and the match has fixed now by the both board officials, by allowing victory to them we will get our cricket continue in pakistan and India will visit pakistan, plus 3 spot fixers punishment will be reduced to 1 or 2 year and our players will be considered for next IPL edition.
I m really pissed offfffff..


----------



## Paan Singh

lets wait till 30 result rather than posting wrappers


----------



## mikkix

delete........


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Zaki said:


> Its called "complimentary remarks"
> 
> All captains does the same thing in the post-match ceremony... well there has been various analysis by different commentators and experts clearing calling Umar Gul either the best bowler in the tournament or naming best trio as "Gul, Steyn and Malinga"



Khan has taken more wickets at vital stages on Indian wickets then Gul, Steyn and Malinga this World Cup.

So what they are saying is rubbish imo.

Like I said, I dont mind India losing the final by 300 runs as long as Sachin gets 100 centeries and India win.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ mik
BS hai yar.


----------



## Karachiite

Prism said:


> lets wait till 30 result rather than posting wrappers


 
Will you propose to her on the 30th too?


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ devil
ap gul se dar gahey. Abhi to India ko shoaib , afraidi ko bhi face karna hai.


----------



## Paan Singh

Karachiite said:


> Will you propose to her on the 30th too?


 
whom???????


----------



## Karachiite

Prism said:


> whom???????


 
The one you call Jaan


----------



## FreekiN

Super Falcon said:


> no no no this language is unacceptible last part of it cut the beared of yousuf pathan what kind of muslim you is we have most respect for this beared becoz our PROPHET MOHAMMAD (P.B.U.H) had it and it is sunna please mods close this out of here and ban this man he has no respect for others


 
Can't tell if troll ...


----------



## waz

Come on Pakistan!!!!!!!!

Beating the Indians on their home soil would be amazing. But the odds are with India.


----------



## Thumbsup

Mujeeb47 said:


> Pakistani bowling has slight edge on bhartis.


 
Ashwin , harbhajan , Zaheer ,Yuvi are bowling very well ...so i think nothing to woyry about bowling ....


----------



## Mujeeb47

We will have more pressure : Dhoni
India will win : Pointing


----------



## Paan Singh

Karachiite said:


> The one you call Jaan


 
i never called anybody jaan??
so tell me


----------



## Super Falcon

INSHAHALLAH pakistan will win i snese tendulkar getting duck in this match dont know why im having this feeling he have 20 years of long succes and it was long time ago when he got duck and he is due for duck in this match he had scored what he can remember two things whenever tendulkar scored more runs in world cup india never won world cup and remember no hosting team ever won world cup and sense tendulkar is dur for failure he got all his sucees now time to get some ducks too i sense he will get out on duck and with grace of ALLAH INSHAHALLAH AMIN we will win SUM AMIN INSHAHALLAH gambhir ka thora dimagh thek karna ki zaorrrat hai is match man bhi woh hamesha ladai karna ka liya tayar ho jata hai aur sehwag ko karara jawab dena hai jo usna ghatiya words use kia shoaib ka bara man INSHAHALLAH shoaib will play in that match and disturb sehwag furniture INSHAHALLAH isa karara jawab kuch nahe hoga INSHAHALLAH letting him know kon kiska baap hai mere in words ko anti india na samjha i love india and have respect to guys like mahesh bhatt thinking more than anyone but i hate people who have mindset like sehwag for others INSHAHALLAH shoaib will answer him with grace of ALLAH im not here fighting but if any cricketer from pakistani side used the words as sehwag did i still be against at him too we should give respect to each other if someone not no matter from which side he is i want he should be thrashed even from our side

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 AM ----------




Mujeeb47 said:


> We will have more pressure : Dhoni
> India will win : Pointing


 

what does it mean ponting: india will win


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

you rapist..i did not know that

good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Yea ! Guys match will be amazing. Jantay ho na afraidi kaise marta hai.


----------



## mikkix

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ mik
> BS hai yar.


 
HOPE, but still afraid of PCB.


----------



## Karachiite

Prism said:


> i never called anybody jaan??
> so tell me


 
Jana, I've seen the flirting going on it's cute .


----------



## Thumbsup

Raja.Pakistani said:


> you *rapis*t..i did not know that
> 
> good


 
he is not a rapist.... he is a Rapper ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ falcon
ponting says that india will win. I was sharing news.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Bahartis sachin hamaisha shoaib se darta hai. I think you know very well.


----------



## JanjaWeed

mikkix said:


> Guys, i m giving you some breaking news, my friend who's father is working in PCB in senior position, i cant tell you about him as He is my uncle.
> he told me that 11 pakistani products will ready for sale and the officials of PCb are again in trying to do some cricket diplomacy for the relations of both country.We will lose this match and the match has fixed now by the both board officials, by allowing victory to them we will get our cricket continue in pakistan and India will visit pakistan, plus 3 spot fixers punishment will be reduced to 1 or 2 year and our players will be considered for next IPL edition.
> I m really pissed offfffff..


 
*nice preemptive strike!!*


----------



## Mujeeb47

Remembering Afraidi's fastest century. He always smash indians. His old habit.


----------



## jbond197

Zaki said:


> I will keep this post in my attention hopefully!


Sure, treasure it.. 



> and yes the records are meant to be broken and unfortunately this is the only record India has against Pakistan. Probably this is the reason why all Indians has to repeat samething over and over again. BTW, Champions trophy is also an ICC event just like World Cup where they have not defeated Pakistan yet



We are playing World cup and I just told you well known facts.. Lets not go off topic by bringing in CT and other useless stats on the thread about world cup game



> PS: Lets stick with current tournament and the analysis related with current tournament or might be helpful to support the predictions for the current tournament. Otherwise India has overall a very pathetic record against Pakistan and i would not even need to go and show you the statistics... you may already know about i


Dude, Pakistan's Batting and fielding sucks and its a well known fact. India is a better batting side, better fielding side, and has home advantage. Pakistan only has bowling advantage which can easily be negated by the strong batting lineup India has. Also, Pakistani team has not played in India for a while and I think they lack the knowledge of current pitches in India. So nothing seems to be working for Pakistan here thats the reason i said Pakistan team will be routed mercilessly @Mohali..


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Janjaweed
harnay k baad indian crowd ka kya reaction ho ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

My prediction is the team which bat second will win.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Dear bond , often india used to loss from pakistan on its home ground.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Thumbsup said:


> he is not a rapist.... he is a Rapper ...


 
Rapper= someone who rape words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ jaunty
cant say anything. Crucial match guy.


----------



## jbond197

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Janjaweed
> harnay k baad indian crowd ka kya reaction ho ga.


 
Pakistan ke harnay ke baad crowd will explode and it will be Diwali all over India


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Janjaweed
> harnay k baad indian crowd ka kya reaction ho ga.


 
indians k haarnay k baad kya hoga yeh toh baad ki baat hain! magar aap k kuch log kyan bollnewale hain.. yeh toh match k pehle hi pata chal gaya!!


----------



## Omar1984

To all those Indians who think that India never lost to Pakistan.

Watch from your own Indian media:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Janjaweed
> harnay k baad indian crowd ka kya reaction ho ga.


 
i think mohali will like to show another 26/11 on 30th when india defeated.


----------



## Mujeeb47

My bond , you have the right to dream but 30 will be sad day for india. So be happy and enjoy by watching dreams


----------



## Nothing

Will be nice match, I took leave from job already for semifinal ... If India won party otherwise one good afternoon nap.
Anyway, almost 5000 Pakistani people got visa from Indian authorities for CWC ... so hopefully Pakistani team will also get some good cheers from crowd ...


----------



## jbond197

Mujeeb47 said:


> Dear bond , often india used to loss from pakistan on its home ground.


 
Bhaijaan, at the moment things are favorable for India.We can even prepare a pitch of our liking to effect the result. it's huge advantage India has... Any losses of the past can not be compared now as this is a super serious business and no other tournaments/match can hold the same value as the "Semifinal of World Cup". So India will do everything to win the match and Insha'Allah, we will win..


----------



## JanjaWeed

mikkix said:


> i think mohali will like to show another 26/11 on 30th when india defeated.


 
wo.. wo.. wo.. it's only cricket match we are talking about. it's all bit of fun & banter. no need for these kinda nasty comments my friend! hold onto your overflowing emotions!!


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ nothing
you are in u.s.a. You can take nap. But the people in india will collect rotten eggs and tomatoes. .......... And what will be next......... you know better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

its like *CLash Of the Titans * .....!


----------



## jbond197

Mujeeb47 said:


> My bond , you have the right to dream but 30 will be sad day for india. So be happy and enjoy by watching dreams


 
Don't take it to heart Dude! It's all in good humor and I was just having fun. No Cricket match can be predicted until unless fixed.. So you can keep dreaming Pakistan win and let me enjoy mine. Rest we will see how things turn out to be on March 30th.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Nothing
Remember what indian crowd did in 1996 india vs sri lanka semi final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nothing

I know ... I am praying for good crowd support for both the team ...want to see some good cricket...


----------



## Yeti

Mohali will be suited to Pakistan being in Punjab, but India will win on the day and 5000 Pakistan's will have easy trip home through wagah border


----------



## Pak_Sher

Gentlemen emotion is good, but we should also display sportsmen spirit. The team that will play better will win. Both teams have good players and I have my fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Dear bond , match is crucial. And all depends upon performance. Lakin yar match kafi dino baad rakha gya hai.


----------



## Pak_Sher

Yeti said:


> Mohali will be suited to Pakistan being in Punjab, but India will win on the day and 5000 Pakistan's will have easy trip home through wagah border


 
Though these words may come to haunt you. India has only won World Cup one time. Pakistan has won the World Cup and the T-20 World Cup. So we are still up 2:1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

News Alert.
guys there are some lot of exports of eggs and tomatoes from pakistan to india. 
For pakistan be aware of bottles...


----------



## mikkix

Pak_Sher said:


> Though these words may come to haunt you. India has only won World Cup one time. Pakistan has won the World Cup and the T-20 World Cup. So we are still up 2:1.


 
no dude you are wrong india wins 1st t-2o world cup by beating pakistan in the final.


----------



## President Camacho

Pak_Sher said:


> Though these words may come to haunt you. India has only won World Cup one time. Pakistan has won the World Cup and the T-20 World Cup. So we are still up 2:1.


 
Hah! If we can't win it, which I know we can't, we'll buy it!!


----------



## Yeti

Pak_Sher said:


> Though these words may come to haunt you. India has only won World Cup one time. Pakistan has won the World Cup and the T-20 World Cup. So we are still up 2:1.




It will be a good game im not underestimating Pakistan they played good cricket in the WC but India dare not lose the game we need to go to the final in Mumbai and lift the cup


----------



## Mujeeb47

Sportman spirit should win. Friendship should win. Love should win. But both side players will play like fierce fighters (I mean with full spirit). That good for cricket.


----------



## sab

Zaki said:


> Well he scored 100 against India and 27 or something like that against Pakistan
> 
> yeah surely it was better
> 
> PS: Its not time to compare the bowling or batting.... but the matter of the fact is India has only 1 and half bowlers while Pakistan had to rest the likes of Shoaib Akhtar and Abdur Rehman in the bowling squads to accommodate better options. It has always been the case of Pakistan and India's history. India always produced the greats like Gawaskar, Sachin and CO. Pakistan always produced the greats like Wasim, Waqar, Saqlain and co.
> 
> Even in today's scenario... it has been a similar story



If you just go by performance (forget the names of big guys) Pakistan has the second seamer who gives 10-15 runs less than his Indian counter part. That is the only advantage Pakistan has over India. But, Indian ground fielding and of course batting are better.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Pak_Sher said:


> Though these words may come to haunt you. India has only won World Cup one time. Pakistan has won the World Cup and the T-20 World Cup. So we are still up 2:1.



Lolz

India won first T-20 world cup winning against u in the finals
Dumb guy

It's 2:2


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ pak sher
Guy both sides have won world cup and T-20


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistani bowlers have enough ability to break thea indian pride. You know very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

India has home ground edge.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Dear Mehdi , are you sleeping ?


----------



## Mujeeb47

Yaar match itne dino baad hai Aur yaha abhi se debate start ho gai hai. 5 dino ka intizar. guy !


----------



## VelocuR

*Elmo, thank you for created by a Pakistani! *


----------



## mikkix

Mujeeb47 said:


> Dear Mehdi , are you sleeping ?


 
Bro we have to defeat india otherwise it will grow like a scar on our face.


----------



## DesiGuy

...................


----------



## mikkix

Mahdi said:


> on 30th afridi and gul will involved in match fixing.
> we will give them $100000000000000000.
> other players are ready for work for just 10000.
> Cheers.


 
hey you need chill Pills..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Mahdi said:


> on 30th afridi and gul will involved in match fixing.
> we will give them $100000000000000000.
> other players are ready for work for just 10000.
> Cheers.


 

what a shame....that would be for...

anyways, Indian team is strong enough to beat Pakistan. your plan is not necessary.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ mikkix
Bro our team has performed much better than our expectation. Lets see what's happen. But winning losing is part of game.


----------



## Omar1984

*InshaAllah the Cricket Team of THE ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN will win the ICC Cricket World Cup in Mumbai, India on 2 April 2011.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

yeaahh, cool, now if we win the world cup.


----------



## madooxno9

KYA YAAR yahi match nahi hona tha ...jis ka daar tha wahi hua ... kya yaar aab match wale din mera blood pressure itna high hoga ki fever pakka hai.....


----------



## VelocuR

Please keep humbles in singing *Pakistan National Anthem*






* Blessed be the sacred land
Happy be the bounteous realm
Symbol of high resolve
Land of Pakistan!
Blessed be thou, citadel of faith*
*

The order of this sacred land
Is the might of the brotherhood of the people
May the nation, the country, and the state
Shine in glory everlasting!
Blessed be the goal of our ambition

This flag of the crescent and star
Leads the way to progress and perfection
Interpreter of our past, glory of our present
Inspiration of our future!
Symbol of God, owner of glory's protection 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Yaar Shoaib Akhtar ko hona chaihye team main. Its his last ODI after all.


----------



## VelocuR

My sincere advice is not to get over-excited, over-confident and reaction, please keep quiet and pray. Do you remember we were too overreaction in 1999 World Cup beating New Zealand in SemiFinal, next match Pakistan played very poor games. 

keep pray and less talk!


----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## Omar1984

^ 
Please dont bring up politics in the Cricket thread. Most Pakistanis will always love Pakistan and love Cricket no matter whose leading Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Shoaib should have to be in team . After all he has to bold sachin.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ rabzon
Cricket thread , not politics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Shoaib should be in the team, India will need the sort of super power play, that Akhtar and Razzaq gave to the Kiwis


----------



## VelocuR

^brilliant, you should be hired to be Team Management on Pakistan team selection.


----------



## Evil Flare

Well abhi match shru nahi huwa to yeh haal hai ... 

I have plans of my own .. since i have heart problems .. so i'll stop sleeping from 1 days before the match , i'll took sleeping pills & will goto sleep .. 
so when i'll wake up , match will be over by then ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

That sh!t was wack! you need to spit some real sh!t. now circulate that!!! 
http:///showthread.php?114507-A-rap-about-Pakistan-vs-India-Semi-Final


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan just need to go in there and get revenge for previous world cup games - its our turn now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwari

bwahahaha kid needs an education... wtf is this cr@p


----------



## Roybot

LAME!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwari

INDIANS​ARE​CHAMPIONS!​








India's got this hands down ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

We wil beat India Inshallah.


----------



## sab

Mujeeb47 said:


> Shoaib should have to be in team . After all he has to bold sachin.



Only if Shoaib is as much confident as you are. He has lost his speed atleast by 10 km /hr. Do not think he scares opponent that much he used to do 4-5 years ago. Rather I felt very sorry seeing him in your group matches. Only Umar Gul can trouble Indian players. And Afridi because of his unorthodox spin bowling. Forget about others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Marwari said:


> INDIANS​ARE​CHAMPIONS!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India's got this hands down ​


 
I see Sarhad Pawar and Rain in the same picture, that is why Raina's booky connections are not investigated. Indian bias and prejudice against Pakistan. The cunning and wicked will face defeat.


----------



## Marwari

Pak_Sher said:


> I see Sarhad Pawar and Rain in the same picture, that is why Raina's booky connections are not investigated. Indian bias and prejudice against Pakistan. The cunning and wicked will face defeat.


----------



## Pak_Sher

Indian fast bowlers should be ready for a beating.


----------



## FreekiN




----------



## RabzonKhan

Omar1984 said:


> ^
> Please dont bring up politics in the Cricket thread. Most Pakistanis will always love Pakistan and love Cricket no matter whose leading Pakistan.


Omar, why are you getting upset, that was just a joke.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

a lot at stake
the bookies of Dobai, mombai and Karachi

I dont care who wins or looses but if the foul play is evident, I will give up following this game forver.
watching for those noballs now


----------



## Pak_Sher

Harbajan, Zaheer, Munaf, Ashwin and Yuvraj will be welcomed with 4s and 6s, Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

FreekiN said:


>


 
   such a gay song


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Yes photoshop champions , our team will show you how real champions play - out betting master Akmal has some big bets on India losing and he will score a century to get his Dubai contacts millions, if you get my drift. Thay drift will be enough to toil up whole India batting lineup


Shoib Aktar , no doubt would be great addition but whats best for out team that all that matters

I do not see a difference between Wahab riaz and Shoiab but with Shoiab we will have genuine pace in our team which could be useful specially since he had rest as well


----------



## Novice09

Well said Imran Bhai, However my money is on INDIA


----------



## Pak_Sher

self delete


----------



## desiman

T-Faz said:


> We will win this war.
> 
> I will rather loose every single penny that I have than see India win.
> 
> This is a matter of life and death, end of story.
> 
> Bring it on.


 

Dont worry, the World cup is coming home this year, and Sachin will retire with a nice big trophy in his already huge cabinet


----------



## desiman

Mujeeb47 said:


> Bahartis sachin hamaisha shoaib se darta hai. I think you know very well.


 
whatever you are drinking is really screwing up your brain dude.


----------



## desiman

Inshallah India will bring the cup home, Jai Hind


----------



## Awesome

The last time the two sides played in Mohali! Nail biting finish! Pakistan chases 300+!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Yes photoshop champions , our team will show you how real champions play - out betting master Akmal has some big bets on India losing and he will score a century to get his Dubai contacts millions, if you get my drift. Thay drift will be enough to toil up whole India batting lineup
> 
> 
> Shoib Aktar , no doubt would be great addition but whats best for out team that all that matters
> 
> I do not see a difference between Wahab riaz and Shoiab but with Shoiab we will have genuine pace in our team which could be useful specially since he had rest as well


 
Judging from yesterday I would say ditch the genuine pace and bring in an all out spin attack! I think Wahab/Shoaib dono ne hi pitna hai, but our spinners are probably the best in any side right now (after Murli of course).


----------



## Karachiite

But Indians are supposedly good at playing spin.


----------



## Awesome

Karachiite said:


> But Indians are good at playing spin.


 
Yesterday the spin tightened the noose around them. But it didn't get wickets, thats why Australia lost.

Between, Ajmal Afridi and Hafeez, at least 4 wickets are assured. Bowling should be tight, nothing extravagant like what the Ausies tried. Tendulkar gave respect to the wicket to wicket balls and sprang up into action whenever width was given.

Pakistanis should treat this as a doable but a difficult task, as so sportsmanly pointed out by a few Indian posters here that the basic statistics of every Indian player outshines Pakistan's in their position. But the pressure of losing from Pakistan in India and being kicked out of the world cup will always be there.

I hope they also do their homework for the Indian bowlers. Teams are saving wickets on Zaheer but giving them cheaply to Yuvraj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

this rap aint good mate.

second of all u dis respect individuals. u wanna turn raina into rani and cut hair of yusuf pathan. jus pathetic and it surely aint funny.


----------



## Awesome

Waqar and Intikhab Alam should make sure no new corruption scandal emerges... Sting reporters will try their best, now that the team is in India.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Asim Aquil said:


> I hope they also do their homework for the Indian bowlers. Teams are saving wickets on Zaheer but giving them cheaply to Yuvraj.


 
I agree. I see the Pakistani batting as a bigger threat than Pakistani bolwing. India were able to hide their part timers because Aussie middle order batsmen are not good players of spin. I would hate to see Misbah, Younis, Shafiq and co. just milking the Indian spin attack.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Asim Aquil said:


> Waqar and Intikhab Alam should make sure no new corruption scandal emerges... Sting reporters will try their best, now that the team is in India.


 
With Waqar as the coach, India should bring in Jadeja as a consultant, maybe just to bring in the fear of '96 again


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Naa ker mughay mohtag kisi ka zamanay mai,
kemi kon si hai ya Rabb teray khazanay mai.


isha'Allah Pakistan will win


----------



## duhastmish

oh what a feast it will be. 

I hope two of the most corrupt team will give up their hunger for money just for this one encounter. 

*----------------------------In the end its not just sports , its way more. ----------------------------- and no matter what people are saying india paksitan is a always 50-50 match. *


----------



## yousaf goebbels

lets lock this thread now...it has served its purpose


----------



## Awesome

India should beat Pakistan in semis: Ponting - Hindustan Times



> Rubbishing the theory that it was an end of an era in Australian cricket, skipper Ricky Ponting said the superior Indian side they lost to in Thursday's World Cup quarterfinal should beat their arch-rivals Pakistan in the semifinals. Having lost to both India and Pakistan, Ponting said it was hard to pick between the two, but gave his vote to the co-hosts.
> 
> "It is hard to chose between the two teams. They have a very similar bowling attack but I think India will beat Pakistan in Mohali," said Ponting, after his side's five-wicket loss to India.
> 
> The Australian captain admitted losing to a better Indian team and felt they were 15-20 runs short of a winning total.
> 
> "Today we lost to a very good Indian team. I think we were some 15-20 runs short and we lost wickets at regular intervals. It forced us to delay taking the batting Powerplay. Our bowlers also gave away too many wides and fours," said Ponting.
> 
> "We needed more wickets in the middle of the innings. With 15 overs to go, it was touch and go, but Yuvraj and Raina played really well. It's disappointing to bow out, we are a better team than we have played."
> 
> Ponting said the loss doesn't indicate the end of an era in Australian cricket that saw them winning four World Cup titles, including two under his captaincy in 2003 and 2007.
> 
> "I refuse to believe that it is an end of an era of Australian cricket. It is too early to say," said an emotional Ponting.
> 
> Asked if he was the tragic hero of the loss, as he struck a century but couldn't stop his team from exiting the tournament, Ponting said: "I don't have an answer. But probably this is my last World Cup match and I am happy to have scored a century. I am not a stats man, but probably after I hang up by boots I will look into it."
> 
> "We came into the tournament with a lot of expectations. We found it difficult as the tournament progressed. It takes a couple of moments to change the course of the game, but we couldn't do that," he said.
> 
> On his pace spearhead Brett Lee, Ponting said: "Brett had a lot of expectations from this tournament. He walked into this team hoping to be a part of a World Cup winning squad. He would be shattered."


----------



## Awesome

Cricket | ICC Cricket World Cup | "We are ready to take on Pakistan" | ESPNSTAR.com



> MS Dhoni believes India are ready to take on Pakistan after edging Australia out in a high-pressure in the ICC Cricket World Cup quarter-finals on Thursday.
> 
> Chasing 261, India seemed to be in a spot of bother at 187-5 in the 38th over. However, Yuvraj Singh and Suresh Raina combined brilliantly to propel the team to a five-wicket win with 14 balls to spare at the packed Sardar Patel Stadium.
> 
> "We needed 70-odd runs and our last batting pair was at the crease," said Dhoni. "It basically meant if we played 50 overs with Yuvraj and Raina, we would make it.
> 
> "There was pressure but more than the technical or skill part, it was about managing the pressure."
> 
> With India running into Pakistan in the last-four, Dhoni said the pressure will only go up by several notches on his team.
> 
> "India v Pakistan in semi-finals - it doesn't get better. A World Cup hosted by the sub-continental nations and India and Pakistan making it to the semis.
> 
> "There will be more pressure on the Indian side and it will be from outside. People will say 'win the semis, we don't care about the final'.
> 
> "But the reality is every game is the same for us, irrespective of whether it is Australia or Pakistan. It is a big part and parcel of the game in India. It is a tough job but Indian cricketers have been managing this quite well."
> 
> Dhoni said the team opted to go for Raina ahead of the dropped Yusuf Pathan because he was technically more sound.
> 
> "Yusuf at number seven was going for runs, but Raina is technically more sound and we were keen on batting 50 overs. That's why we went with Raina, but we know Yusuf can be really dangerous."
> 
> Australian skipper Ricky Ponting, who made 104, credited Yuvraj and Raina for the win.
> 
> "We needed more wickets in the middle of the innings," he said. "With 15 overs to go, it was touch and go, but Yuvraj and Raina played really well. It's disappointing to bow out, we are a better team than we have played."
> 
> Yuvraj said he concentrated on playing the balls on merit rather than go for flashy shots.
> 
> "When Dhoni got out, I knew we still had Raina to come, and thought if we can add 40-odd runs, it would be good," said the burly left-hander.
> 
> "I was hitting the ball down the ground. I was batting on instinct. I knew that I have to stay till the end and win the match for the country.
> 
> "I have gone through a tough year, but coming into the World Cup, getting that 50 against England, it was good.
> 
> "As for this match, Ponting batted outstandingly but we chased well."


----------



## Awesome

Mohali, Punjab, India weather and forecast

30th March





Hi: 34 °C
Lo: 18 °C


----------



## President Camacho

Oh what fun it would be to watch Indians getting beaten by Pakistanis in their home ground


----------



## acetophenol

this like rapping all the rappers


----------



## duhastmish

Patanjali said:


> Oh what fun it would be to watch Indians getting beaten by Pakistanis in their home ground


 
do you even know a zilch about cricket between paksitan and india. i doubt in Slovakia they even play any cricket.

because if you did you wont be saying this - because india will win this match.


----------



## MZUBAIR

It would be tough day for Pakistan...Stadium would be Anti - Pakistan and would be against Pakistan Cricket team.

Atmospheric Conditions wouldnt be in PAKISTAN favor.

Even, if the day goes against PAKISTAN team ...I will still Love them when they come back. coz they have shown the way they played for the country pride.


----------



## MZUBAIR

duhastmish said:


> oh what a feast it will be.
> 
> I hope two of the most corrupt team will give up their hunger for money just for this one encounter.
> 
> *----------------------------In the end its not just sports , its way more. ----------------------------- and no matter what people are saying india paksitan is a always 50-50 match. *


 
I dont this will happen now....
Both want to win....

But Yes, the environment (Crowd, ground , conditions) would be against PAKISTAN.

I dont feel hurt if Pakistan gets bad day.


----------



## navi

You must not forget Mohali is very close to Pakistan and its pitches, we are also very much familiar with it[/QUOTE]

........hahahahhahah...............Mind plz Mohali is more closer to chandigarh....YV,s home town...


----------



## President Camacho

duhastmish said:


> do you even know a zilch about cricket between paksitan and india. i doubt in Slovakia they even play any cricket.
> 
> because if you did you wont be saying this - because india will win this match.


 
lol I am just waiting for the drama that ensues after India loses the match. Now that will be interesting!


----------



## duhastmish

whats is the weakest link in paksitan ? because if they are nt best in one department . 

i think one thing good about this Pakistani team is - they dont really lag behind in any specific deptt.



> ol I am just waiting for the drama that ensues after India loses the match. Now that will be interesting!



what drama , if u had any idea about these coutnries , there will be bigger drama if india win. all the halabloo around the team will be unbearable. 

but you are right - i think bulgaria will beat slovakia in final.


----------



## President Camacho

duhastmish said:


> whats is the weakest link in paksitan ?


 
Not a weak link, but a wide gap, that gap is commonly known as Kamran Akmal lol


----------



## mkg00179504

Asalamualikum and Hi to every one. This is my first ever post here.As a Pakistani its natural that i will support Pakistan, but lets hope we see a good and interesting Semi Final.All the best to our team and also good luck to Indian team as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

Patanjali said:


> Not a weak link, but a wide gap, that gap is commonly known as Kamran Akmal lol


 
not against india , because u *slovakian *have no idea about indo - pak rivalary. 

they play with every iota of adrenalin in their body. and nomatter what you say- even kamran is better than whole of your slovakian side mr. slavakian.


----------



## RayBan

the team which fields better that day will win.


----------



## duhastmish

mkg00179504 said:


> Asalamualikum and Hi to every one. This is my first ever post here.As a Pakistani its natural that i will support Pakistan, but lets hope we see a good and interesting Semi Final.All the best to our team and also good luck to Indian team as well.


 
i agree with you bro, i wish too that better team wins . 

but if india will loose i will personally throw rocks at dhoni's home.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

duhastmish said:


> i agree with you bro, i wish too that better team wins .
> 
> but if india will loose i will personally throw rocks at dhoni's home.


 
Chill madi. Enjoy the game.


----------



## mkg00179504

Hi, i think Ponting should be appointed as a next Indian bowling coach.If he said it's that good.


----------



## President Camacho

duhastmish said:


> i agree with you bro, i wish too that better team wins .
> 
> but if india will loose i will personally throw rocks at dhoni's home.


 
Want me to send you some Slovakian rocks? 

Btw, Pakistan has better chances of winning the game. Ponting says India is a slightly better team. But a glance into the history, and we know Indian players lack the killing instinct that Pakistani players exhibit. 
Oh, and pray to God that Sachin doesn't make a century


----------



## duhastmish

Patanjali said:


> Want me to send you some Slovakian rocks?
> 
> Btw, Pakistan has better chances of winning the game. Ponting says India is a slightly better team. But a glance into the history, and we know Indian players lack the killing instinct that Pakistani players exhibit.
> Oh, and pray to God that Sachin doesn't make a century


 
oh if that's the case i guess paksitani should let sachin have a few chance to make a century, thats one way to win the game ????

and if you know anything about history, when in world cup india never lost to paksitan.


----------



## IceCold

India would have the advantage of the home ground and the local crowd. IMO semis like these should have been played in a neutral avenue. The hostility is just too much for us to play in India and that too a very important match.


----------



## Mani2020

lol i told you 2 days before that my gut feeling is its going to be Pak vs Ind semi-final .if some one remember my that post? even *ashok * quoted that post of mine .you can scroll back in that Pakistan vs WI thread


----------



## Marwari

@duhastmish

Arrey yaarooo patanjali is Indian  he's busting your balls  chill and let's enjoy the game. 

May the best Indian win


----------



## President Camacho

duhastmish said:


> oh if that's the case i guess paksitani should let sachin have a few chance to make a century, thats one way to win the game ????
> 
> and if you know anything about history, when in world cup india never lost to paksitan.


 
Ya know... gone is history... the future is mystery... except for the fixers 

Just a joke, but I do seriously think the Pakistani team might win this. Their performance in this WC has been better than that of India.


----------



## Omar1984

IceCold said:


> India would have the advantage of the home ground and the local crowd. IMO semis like these should have been played in a neutral avenue. The hostility is just too much for us to play in India and that too a very important match.


 
What do you expect? The crowd in India to cheer the Pakistan Cricket Team like the crowd in Bangladesh?

The Indian crowd will be vicious on that day. They will shout, curse, throw bottles, throw stuff towards the Pakistan Cricket Team.

You watch and see the real face of the Indian people on 30th March.


----------



## EastWest

Pakistanis are scared .. and already making up reasons for losing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

i m worried that indian crowd will become hostile if Pak wins and we might see them causing injuries to our players


----------



## Omar1984

EastWest said:


> Pakistanis are scared .. and already making up reasons for losing


 
Pakistanis can face any challenge.

Even if your Indian crowd goes loony, Pakistan will win the Cricket World Cup in indian soil Insha'Allah.


----------



## EastWest

Just seeing this thread shows pathetic mentality of some pakistanis..

There were very few incidents where indian crowd stopped the match from being played..and the last was in 1999..

But pakistanis are using this to hurl abuses at indians...but they forget we are not the country who shoot the visiting cricketers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastWest

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistanis can face any challenge.
> 
> Even if your Indian crowd goes loony, Pakistan will win the Cricket World Cup in indian soil Insha'Allah.


 
Nice!!! 

and when u lose..u will have a reason to fall back too.."*we were not able to play in front of hostile crowd*"


----------



## Omar1984

EastWest said:


> Just seeing this thread shows pathetic mentality of some pakistanis..
> 
> There were very few incidents where indian crowd stopped the match from being played..and the last was in 1999..
> 
> But pakistanis are using this to hurl abuses at indians...but they forget we are not the country who shoot the visiting cricketers..


 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/94441-shiv-sena-issues-threat-pakistan-team.html


----------



## Mani2020

EastWest said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> and when u lose..u will have a reason to fall back too.."*we were not able to play in front of hostile crowd*"



can you refrain yourself form being so pathetic


----------



## Marwari

Who tried to bomb the Sri Lankan team again? ---->​
Thank the almighty it's not gonna be played in paksitan, lord knows what loonies they have roaming around


----------



## duhastmish

Omar1984 said:


> What do you expect? The crowd in India to cheer the Pakistan Cricket Team like the crowd in Bangladesh?
> 
> The Indian crowd will be vicious on that day. They will shout, curse, throw bottles, throw stuff towards the Pakistan Cricket Team.
> 
> You watch and see the real face of the Indian people on 30th March.


 
we saw the face one pakistani guy on this forum . for sure. 


i bet india will take paksitan with lot of tough fight, but indian crowd will clap or give full support once paksitani team looses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastWest

Omar1984 said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/94441-shiv-sena-issues-threat-pakistan-team.html


 
and when was the last time Shiv sena attacked Pakistanis..or for that matter any visiting cricketer..???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Marwari said:


> Who tried to bomb the Sri Lankan team again? ---->​


 
can you stop jerking off

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## duhastmish

Omar1984 said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/94441-shiv-sena-issues-threat-pakistan-team.html


 
*JUD bomb mumbai.*


----------



## Mujeeb47

Aaray yar ! Match se pehle q logo ka blood pressure high kar rahey ho.


----------



## EastWest

Mani2020 said:


> can you refrain yourself form being so pathetic



..and I would ask u to do the same here...



Mani2020 said:


> i m worried that indian crowd will become hostile if Pak wins and we might see them causing injuries to our players


----------



## Paan Singh

Karachiite said:


> Jana, I've seen the flirting going on it's cute .


 
ur world is too small.
she is senior than me enough


----------



## Marwari

Mani2020 said:


> can you stop jerking off


 
LMAO WTF?!


----------



## Omar1984

EastWest said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> and when u lose..u will have a reason to fall back too.."*we were not able to play in front of hostile crowd*"


 
Pakistan will not lose. Pakistan will defeat India in Indian soil and then your media will make more news like this:


----------



## Mani2020

why the hell you are involving that sad incident in your every post ?because of few bastards you can't declare the whole crowd culprit 

and don't forget the same crowd supported Sri Lanka during 1996 WC final and everytime Jaysuriya and company use to say "we will always be thankful to Lahore crowd for their support they have given us"and "during WC final it was as just we were playing in our own country"


----------



## EastWest

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan will not lose. Pakistan will defeat India in Indian soil and then your media will make more news like this:


 
Do u even watch the videos before posting..

The media persons were crucifying indian players for not playing well..and u think that we were hostile to u pakistanis...

For once, stop being *a frog in a well*


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

To be read keeping the movie Border in mind:

_Subah ka Nashta Motera mein tha... Dopahar ki dawat Mohali mein hai... aur Sham ka Jashn Mumbai me manaenge_


----------



## DaRk WaVe

LOL, i just cant believe how crazy people are for this match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Mani2020 said:


> i m worried that indian crowd will become hostile if Pak wins and we might see them causing injuries to our players


 
lolllllllzzz


u ppl have self created hysteria.....
ur teams came to cwg and u r still living behind the edges


----------



## Marwari

Ok ok all emotions aside lets just watch the game and may the best man win 





























*cough INDIA*


----------



## Paan Singh

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan will not lose. Pakistan will defeat India in Indian soil and then your media will make more news like this:


 
mark ur post on wall sir,
and 
pakistan will be packing to lahore after mohali...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastWest

Mani2020 said:


> why the hell you are involving that sad incident in your every post ?because of few bastards you can't declare the whole crowd culprit
> 
> and don't forget the same crowd supported Sri Lanka during 1996 WC final and everytime Jaysuriya and company use to say "we will always be thankful to Lahore crowd for their support they have given us"and "during WC final it was as just we were playing in our own country"



yes.. u are absolutely right..u cannot take one incident and declare the whole country culprit..when was pakistani team attacked in india..or when was any foreign sportsmen attacked in india?

if u remember..we indians also gave a second loudest cheer to pakistani contingent in CWG 2010..

..answer this ..before posting any Cr@p on my nation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ east west
We have no sensitive expectations from our national team. They have performed best in the tournament.
But if India will lose , tomatoes , rotten eggs and all there stuff.... You know better.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

I want the crowd to be hostile damnit. Enough of this lovey dovey stuff. We don't care about international opinion, we just want our team to win. If that means riling up Afridi about his age, or Misbah about the T20 world cup final, then there is nothing wrong in that!!!


----------



## Marwari

Man I wonder what BSF and pak rangers would do if either team lost.... more intense stomping and chest thumping


----------



## Mujeeb47

Indians keep on guys... You can win on this forum , if not on the ground.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Cricket is so big in sub continent and we make out team heroes or greater then life if they win else if they lose , well people of sub continent are very bad losers. if the home ground team loses the stadium is empty before the game ends else party like crazy on the street.
Too emotional like soccer fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

DaRk WaVe said:


> LOL, i just cant believe how crazy people are for this match


 
oops you are back btw where are your emo crazy pics lol


----------



## President Camacho

DaRk WaVe said:


> LOL, i just cant believe how crazy people are for this match


 
Exactly! I will have more fun watching this forum than the match itself


----------



## Paan Singh

Mujeeb47 said:


> Indians keep on guys... You can win on this forum , if not on the ground.


 
and wat u ppl are doing from last 2 days??

only chest thumping..
and u r advising us..


----------



## EastWest

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ east west
> We have no sensitive expectations from our national team. They have performed best in the tournament.
> But if India will lose , tomatoes , rotten eggs and all there stuff.... You know better.


 
What we do with indian team if they lose..is between us and our team..no need to butt into everything..

U made idiotic comment that paksitani team will be attacked in india...which is as insulting and also funny..becoz as i mentioned last i checked we are not the country where no team is willing to come..


----------



## President Camacho

Mujeeb47 said:


> Indians keep on guys... You can win on this forum , if not on the ground.


 
A lot of us will get banned on 30th


----------



## Mani2020

EastWest said:


> yes.. u are absolutely right..u cannot take one incident and declare the whole country culprit..when was pakistani team attacked in india..or when was any foreign sportsmen attacked in india?
> 
> if u remember..we indians also gave a second loudest cheer to pakistani contingent in CWG 2010..
> 
> ..answer this ..before posting any Cr@p on my nation?


 

I have never posted any crap about your nation neither i need to ,i just said in keeping view what shiv seena said and the history of indian cricket


You and everyone else know that when india looses in WC people of your nation burn the dummies of plkayers and stone their house even samething happened in last WC when you lost to Bangladesh and this time its even bigger because of 3 reasons

1)Its semi-final
2)At-home
3)Against Pakistan 

and the type of history we have your crowd will never want to see india loosing form Pakistan in WC semi's that too on home soil so if india looses we might see a reaction 

also don't forget how your cricket board deliberately removed any chance of Pakistani players participation in IPL even after we became T20 champions 

all these glimpses prove my point .so before posting such trash atleast think what you are reading and replying

Like you i never said that they will attack this and that


----------



## monitor

PAKISTAN VS INDIA =PAKISTAN THE WINNER

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mani2020

monitor said:


> PAKISTAN VS INDIA =PAKISTAN THE WINNER


 
ALLAH apki zuban mubarak karay.Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alipk90

INSHALLAH, PAKISTAN will WIN this WORLD CUP, Nara-e-Takbeer, ALLAH HU AKBAR.  God Bless PAKISTAN and all Muslim World

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastWest

Mani2020 said:


> You and everyone else know that when india looses in WC people of y*our nation burn the dummies of plkayers and stone their house even samething happened in last WC *when you lost to Bangladesh and this time its even bigger because of 3 reasons



U r right...its *OUR TEAM*...

and check ur pathetic post...


Mani2020 said:


> i m worried that indian crowd will become hostile if Pak wins and *we might see them causing injuries to our players*


----------



## harsh1488

should be 350+ score and should end up a tie,will be enjoyable(warning:-india vs pakistan match not recomended for heart patients)
should also declare national holiday as most of the offices will be empty


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ east west
Cool guy. You have the right to treat your team but yaar kuch insaniat b hoti hai...... Just kidding.... Dil par na le lena.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahoo

shev sinna killed the parrot who predicted that Pk will be the winner, i wonder what they will do if Pk won the match?


----------



## IceCold

EastWest said:


> Pakistanis are scared .. and already making up reasons for losing


 
Scared of your kind..........who are you kidding kid.


----------



## lionheart1

JAI SHRI RAM we will win against pakistan


----------



## Mujeeb47

WARNING : kamzoor dil wale match na daikhay ....


----------



## EastWest

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ east west
> Cool guy. You have the right to treat your team but yaar kuch insaniat b hoti hai...... Just kidding.... Dil par na le lena.....


 
You are right !! We should not attack our players when we lose..and now a days its very rare..u will not see ppl doing such things..
The reason i said the above was some pakistanis were using the past *attacks on indian cricketers when they didnt perform* to allege that pakistanis will be attacked this time around..

As a proud host i take that as an insult...


----------



## Mani2020

EastWest said:


> U r right...its *OUR TEAM*...
> 
> and check ur pathetic post...


 
injuries are not only caused by bombing or stuff rather they can also be caused on cricket ground like crowd use to throw stuff on ground in case india is loosing or looses so that may can cause injuries to the players .so the sense was not what you perceiving


----------



## EastWest

IceCold said:


> *Scared of your kind.*.........who are you kidding kid.


 
and what exactly is my kind?? could u plz care to explain??


----------



## Paan Singh

lionheart1 said:


> JAI SHRI RAM we will win against pakistan


 
inshallahhhhhh


----------



## IceCold

Omar1984 said:


> What do you expect? The crowd in India to cheer the Pakistan Cricket Team like the crowd in Bangladesh?
> 
> The Indian crowd will be vicious on that day. They will shout, curse, throw bottles, throw stuff towards the Pakistan Cricket Team.
> 
> You watch and see the real face of the Indian people on 30th March.


 
Yes i know that is why i said an important match such as this one should have been played at a neutral avenue. I doubt if our team would have enough security in India in the 1st place. With thugs like shev sina running wild, God knows what will happen. PCB is a joke for not protesting on this one.


----------



## Mujeeb47

How much crowd will be in mumbai ground for final match after India loss semi final....


----------



## EastWest

Mani2020 said:


> injuries are not only caused by bombing or stuff rather they can also be caused on cricket ground like crowd use to throw stuff on ground in case india is loosing or looses so that may can cause injuries to the players .so the sense was not what you perceiving


 
In pre-2000s i would agree with ur comment...

In the last decade, how many times did u see ppl attacking players inside the stadium..or even throwing bottles inside the ground...Indian crowd has matured a lot...


----------



## Mani2020

harsh1488 said:


> should be 350+ score and should end up a tie,will be enjoyable(warning:-india vs pakistan match not recomended for heart patients)
> should also declare national holiday as most of the offices will be empty


 
yeah there will be lot of incidents in either case ,last time i remember an indian youngster committed suicide after the loose of india against Pakistan .this is just ridiculous .i mean game should be taken as a game ,i know emotions are on the rise,people tend to cry and stuff but at the end of the day its just a game ,you can cry,you can laugh and you can criticize but loosing your life is just too xstupid


----------



## IceCold

EastWest said:


> and what exactly is my kind?? could u plz care to explain??


 
You dont even know your own kind...really? What do you expect me to say? But your earlier comment about being scared.....that was hilarious.


----------



## Paan Singh

Mujeeb47 said:


> How much crowd will be in mumbai ground for final match after India loss semi final....


 
u will surely see india in mumbai


----------



## EastWest

IceCold said:


> Yes i know that is why i said an important match such as this one should have been played at a neutral avenue.* I doubt if our team would have enough security in India in the 1st place.* With thugs like shev sina running wild, God knows what will happen. PCB is a joke for not protesting on this one.


 
and U r a Premium member !!!!!

ok..to rebut ur idiotic post..let me give another idiotic reply..

Dont worry..they will be much safer than they were in Pakistan..see karachi now-a- days for proof...
may be they will even want to stay back in india and refuse to go back to pakistan..


----------



## Mani2020

EastWest said:


> In pre-2000s i would agree with ur comment...
> 
> In the last decade, how many times did u see ppl attacking players inside the stadium..or even throwing bottles inside the ground...Indian crowd has matured a lot...


 and in last decade how many times you have seen ,matches like this? 

don't forget that in matches like this many people have committed suicides and other have either hurt themselves or hurt others


----------



## Mujeeb47

Yar sirf east west bach gya hai. Baki India so rha hai kya ?


----------



## EastWest

IceCold said:


> *You dont even know your own kind...really? What do you expect me to say?* But your earlier comment about being scared.....that was hilarious.


 
I dont generalize ppl into *kinds and stuff*..

Ur comment was racist and thats the reason i asked u to explain...


----------



## EastWest

Mujeeb47 said:


> Yar sirf east west bach gya hai. Baki India so rha hai kya ?


 
Kya karoo yaar..office main hoon..aaj utna kaam nahi hai...sab match ke baare mein discuss kar rahe hain


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ East West
this type of chit chat will continue till 30...... So dont be worry...... Just enjoy it guy......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

EastWest said:


> Kya karoo yaar..office main hoon..aaj utna kaam nahi hai...sab match ke baare mein discuss kar rahe hain


 
Mere office mein to unofficial chhutti type atmosphere hai aaj. 

I've already told my boss that I won't be coming on Wednesday, and hopefully, thursday as well


----------



## Mani2020

lol i think its gonna be an official holiday on wednesday in both countries ,even if it doesn't happen we will not see much people in offices or schools etc and for the first time the traffic will not be ruling the roads


----------



## Mani2020

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Mere office mein to unofficial chhutti type atmosphere hai aaj.
> 
> I've already told my boss that I won't be coming on Wednesday, and hopefully, thursday as well


 
yeah you will not be coming on wednesday because there will be PAK vs ind semi and on thursday you will not be coming because you will be crying that india has lost the match lol


----------



## KS

fida jan said:


> the factor that the commentators and the senior cricketers are forgetting is the team playing as a unit, this isnt the exact case with the indians, just see the ghambir run out, india's plan is just to give the most of their ability as individuals, they are not as aggresive nor attacking, as pakistani team has become in recent 2-3 matches.. afridi is a strong magnetic centre, and not only him, the seniors like younus and misbah are backing well like former captains, so actually pakistan is playing not one captain, it is actually 3 captains....
> 
> this factor is grossly underestimated, and hope pakistanis prove themselves worthy as a team that day


 
Lol you are seriously understimating the bonding this Indian team has developed around the charismatic Dhoni and moreover one thing in which all the players are united is in giving Sachin the farewell he deserves - as a world cup champ.

These guys - Yuvi,Raina,Virat,Pathan,Dhoni....all grew up idolizing Sachin and the passion he brings into them is something no one can ever match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

It may be holiday..... Na b hoi to kis mental ne office jana hai......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Mani2020 said:


> yeah you will not be coming on wednesday because there will be PAK vs ind semi and on thursday you will not be coming because you will be crying that india has lost the match lol


 
Dost, gham ko dubane ke liye kaam se zyada achha tarika nahi hai. On the other hand, I can't go to office if I'm wasted after partying all night 

PS: We should start a petition for shifting this match to Saturday, and having the final the week after. What say?


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Karthic sri
Yea ! After the semi all india will be cursing charismatic Dhoni.


----------



## Trichy

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Karthic sri
> Yea ! After the semi all india will be cursing charismatic Dhoni.


 
ya why send pakistan via road to waha? Why not send them via air. lol.lol.lol


----------



## Vinod2070

Will be a close and exciting match. Both teams are at the best of their games now and have covered their weaknesses.

They both have found the rhythm and have the momentum going with them.

India has come out of a tight QF while Pakistan had it easy with West Indies.

I think India has a slight edge. 55:45 India in my estimate.


----------



## Paan Singh

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Karthic sri
> Yea ! After the semi all india will be cursing charismatic Dhoni.


 
chummi baba ne bataya hai kya.


----------



## Mani2020

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Dost, gham ko dubane ke liye kaam se zyada achha tarika nahi hai. On the other hand, I can't go to office if I'm wasted after partying all night
> 
> PS: We should start a petition for shifting this match to Saturday, and having the final the week after. What say?


 
I don't think its gonna be that easy to shift the schedule because it will effect all rest of the matches .I think ICC did a poor job on arranging the semi's on working days ,they should have arranged it on coming saturday .now its awaiting game and people have to wait 5 long days for semi and that too on working day 

many people may have exams or important delegations to handle on that day .feeling sorry for them .i hope id on't get nay project on that day


----------



## soul hacker

yar koi bata sakta hai mohali mai kitne hospital hain


----------



## KS

Offtopic , but got this in mail:

Picture taken in the best possible angle :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ two plus two is four (we know that , thank you for informing)
bad suggestion. I'm already feeling that match is too late. Anyhow , no need for petition. Nobody will approve your petition.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

graphican said:


> I'm going to have high-blood pressure on 30th March in either case. I don't know what you guys are going to do but I know I am going to drink water 20 times during match hours and take leaks after every 3 over hehehe..


 
hehe that was a good one


----------



## Paan Singh

soul hacker said:


> yar koi bata sakta hai mohali mai kitne hospital hain


 
5 min mein pahunch jaogey.......

fortis hospital hai......

kisko bhejna hai


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ trichy
yes Pakistani team will come by air after winning the world cup.


----------



## Awesome




----------



## twoplustwoisfour

soul hacker said:


> yar koi bata sakta hai mohali mai kitne hospital hain


 
11 Pakistani players ki capacity hai, don't worry


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Prism
Indian cricket team eggs khanay k wahi jahey gi na......


----------



## KS

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Karthic sri
> Yea ! After the semi all india will be cursing charismatic Dhoni.


 
Lets see if its the 'charismatic' Dhoni or the 'afraid' afridi.


----------



## fatman17

first of all, shd be a 'humdinger' of a game - may the best team win!

this whole WC has been 'tailor-made' for india.

in other professional sports like NFL, NBA etc the team with the most wins in the group or division gets 'home-field' advantage - not in this WC

pakistan won its group yet it had to play the QF in BD and not at its 'home' which was colombo. it now has to go to mohali to play the SF.

india was 2nd in its group, yet it stayed 'home' and plays its QF and SF at 'home'

it will make a huge difference in favour of india - and i just read somewhere that the 2015 WC has also been awarded to india !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Karthic Sri said:


> Lol you are seriously understimating the bonding this Indian team has developed around the charismatic Dhoni and moreover one thing in which all the players are united is in giving Sachin the farewell he deserves - as a world cup champ.
> 
> These guys - Yuvi,Raina,Virat,Pathan,Dhoni....all grew up idolizing Sachin and the passion he brings into them is something no one can ever match.


 
People are imagining things here.

While Pakistan has improved a lot from their typical fractious behavior, India has been playing as a unit for several years. Pakistan are nowhere near the Indian team spirit.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ two plus two
Dhoni aur Sachin k wastay special ward book karwana.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Guys we need this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mani2020

*Bit of stats of both teams being head to head in india *

Till today both teams have played 26 matches in india out of 26 matches Pakistan won 17 while india won 6 and two were no result


----------



## MZUBAIR

Vinod2070 said:


> People are imagining things here.
> 
> While Pakistan has improved a lot from their typical fractious behavior, India has been playing as a unit for several years. Pakistan are nowhere near the Indian team spirit.


 
How u measured the SPRIT?


----------



## Paan Singh

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Prism
> Indian cricket team eggs khanay k wahi jahey gi na......


 
bahi mere vhan par patient jatey hai,egg khaney ni..


----------



## Vinod2070

T-Faz said:


> We will win this war.
> 
> I will rather loose every single penny that I have than see India win.
> 
> This is a matter of life and death, end of story.
> 
> Bring it on.


 
Well, for me its a game.

That we are going to win. Just because we are a better team, not because its a war.

Its a game, just a little more special.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

PDF on 30th March will be better than the match


----------



## KS

fatman17 said:


> first of all, shd be a 'humdinger' of a game - may the best team win!
> 
> this whole WC has been 'tailor-made' for india.
> 
> in other professional sports like NFL, NBA etc the team with the most wins in the group or division gets 'home-field' advantage - not in this WC
> 
> *pakistan won its group yet it had to play the QF in BD and not at its 'home' which was colombo. it now has to go to mohali to play the SF.
> 
> india was 2nd in its group, yet it stayed 'home' and plays its QF and SF at 'home'*
> 
> it will make a huge difference in favour of india - and i just read somewhere that the 2015 WC has also been awarded to india !!!


 
How did the ICC know a year before , when the venues were decided that India and Pakistan will come second and first in their groups respectively and allotted the venues accordingly ??

C'mon !! This is no better than a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Mani2020

Afridi has good avergae against india in india so i hope this time he has something special to offer


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

fatman17 said:


> first of all, shd be a 'humdinger' of a game - may the best team win!



I'll drink to that 



fatman17 said:


> this whole WC has been 'tailor-made' for india.
> 
> in other professional sports like NFL, NBA etc the team with the most wins in the group or division gets 'home-field' advantage - not in this WC
> 
> pakistan won its group yet it had to play the QF in BD and not at its 'home' which was colombo. it now has to go to mohali to play the SF.
> 
> india was 2nd in its group, yet it stayed 'home' and plays its QF and SF at 'home'
> 
> it will make a huge difference in favour of india



Actually, the venue advantage has only been extended to the home team. So Sri Lanka will also play all of it's matches at home. The reason is commercial. How many Sri Lankans would turn up to watch an Indo-Pak semi final as compared to Mohali? Similarly, how many Indians would care about a Sri Lankan team playing quarter finals?



fatman17 said:


> - and i just read somewhere that the 2015 WC has also been awarded to india !!!


 
Your info is wrong. The venue for 2015 WC is Australia & NZ


----------



## Paan Singh

fatman17 said:


> first of all, shd be a 'humdinger' of a game - may the best team win!
> 
> this whole WC has been 'tailor-made' for india.
> 
> in other professional sports like NFL, NBA etc the team with the most wins in the group or division gets 'home-field' advantage - not in this WC
> 
> pakistan won its group yet it had to play the QF in BD and not at its 'home' which was colombo. it now has to go to mohali to play the SF.
> 
> india was 2nd in its group, yet it stayed 'home' and plays its QF and SF at 'home'
> 
> it will make a huge difference in favour of india - and i just read somewhere that the 2015 WC has also been awarded to india !!!


 
next wc will be in australia-nz.
impossible for wc to stay in asia again..
http://www.cricschedule.com/series/213-icc-world-cup-2011-schedule-fixtures.php


----------



## Awesome




----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Karthic Sri
Dont be afraid of Afraidi. Jab wo chakay laghay ga to tumhay b maza ahay ga.....


----------



## fatman17

bad omen - pak has never beaten india in 4 WC matches - hope we break this 'jinx' this time around - and guys just remember 'ITS ONLY A GAME'


----------



## Mani2020

ah i know Pakistan team will be missing Salman butt and Malik because these 2 players always made good scores against india no matter how poor their form was prior to that


----------



## Vinod2070

MZUBAIR said:


> How u measured the SPRIT?


 
Its not directly measurable.

It shown in results, body language and the way the team supports each other.

We have not gone to the top of the ratings table without team spirit. No team can do that in today's cricket.


----------



## A1Kaid

Personally I don't like Cricket nor follow it. I prefer Football (soccer). Nonetheless, best of luck to Pakistani Cricket team.


----------



## KS

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Karthic Sri
> Dont be afraid of Afraidi. *Jab wo chakay laghay ga to tumhay b maza ahay ga.....*


 
I did not understand what you said


----------



## fatman17

Karthic Sri said:


> How did the ICC know a year before , when the venues were decided that India and Pakistan will come second and first in their groups respectively and allotted the venues accordingly ??
> 
> C'mon !! This is no better than a conspiracy theory.



pls read my mail carefully - its based on performance during the tournament not anything else


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Prism
I mean after tasting rotten eggs and tomatoes , Indian team will enjoy special welcome at hospital.....


----------



## KS

fatman17 said:


> pls read my mail carefully - its based on performance during the tournament not anything else


 
I read it sir



> in other professional sports like NFL, NBA etc the team with the most wins in the group or division gets 'home-field' advantage - not in this WC
> 
> pakistan won its group yet it had to play the QF in BD and not at its 'home' which was colombo. it now has to go to mohali to play the SF.
> 
> *india was 2nd in its group, yet it stayed 'home' and plays its QF and SF at 'home*'



This was just luck on India's part and 'misfortune' on Pakistan's part. Nothing else.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

best of luck to both the great team's no matter what happens but one thing is for sure & thats for shahid afridi & dhoni its either make it or fade way for these two if india wins dhoni becomes an icon if pakistan wins afridi becomes an icon like that if india lose dhoni will fade way like sunill gawaskar/azaruddin & if pakistan looses afridi will fade way like inzamam come on its the SEMI-FINALS AN INDIA-PAKISTAN SEMI FINALS so for the captains ( afridi & dhoni) their career's/doomed & glory the rule's are simple 
*"AAR YA PAAR"*


----------



## Mani2020

its going to be *huge*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ karthic
Com'n guy ! Dont be afraid of Afraidi. When he will hit sixes , you will also enjoy super duper sixes.


----------



## kugga




----------



## kugga




----------



## kugga




----------



## omaromar

InshaALLAH Ta'aala AzzawaJall Pakistan will defeat india. india will suffer a humiliating defeat inshaALLAH. A lot of indians will commit suicide after the match and their country will go into a deep depression. The indian govt will resort to staging another fake attack like the "mumbai attack" or the "parliament attack" to distract its people.

Pakistan will humiliate india again by refusing to play final in india given the evidence of threats against Pakistani team by the Hindu Fanatics and Hindu Extremist Organisations.

InshaALLAH Pakistan will win.

ALLAH the Eternal, The Compeller, The Irresistible will grant Pakistan with victory.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Vinod2070 said:


> Its not directly measurable.
> 
> It shown in results, *body language *and the *way the team supports each other.
> *
> We have not gone to the top of the ratings table without team spirit. No team can do that in today's cricket.


 
Watch Pakistan Cricket Team games against SRL, NZ, WI & AUS.

U will find thier body language and team sprit.
Wr are the one who won the most games in this World Cup 2011......

So who has more sprit. :p


----------



## Paan Singh

omaromar said:


> InshaALLAH Ta'aala AzzawaJall Pakistan will defeat india. india will suffer a humiliating defeat inshaALLAH. A lot of indians will commit suicide after the match and their country will go into a deep depression. The indian govt will resort to staging another fake attack like the "mumbai attack" or the "parliament attack" to distract its people.
> 
> Pakistan will humiliate india again by refusing to play final in india given the evidence of threats against Pakistani team by the Hindu Fanatics and Hindu Extremist Organisations.
> 
> InshaALLAH Pakistan will win.
> 
> ALLAH the Eternal, The Compeller, The Irresistible will grant Pakistan with victory.


 
wats wrong with u?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

*India will beat Pak: Ponting*


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

i heard that in India people have killed the parrot whose predictions up till now have come true. And the reason why they killed him was that he predicted Pakistan as the winner three times when asked to predict the outcome of Pakistan Vs India match....!!!


----------



## Paan Singh

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Prism
> I mean after tasting rotten eggs and tomatoes , Indian team will enjoy special welcome at hospital.....


 
we will go to mumbai ,rest watever happens we dont care


----------



## kugga

IND_PAK said:


> *India will beat Pak: Ponting*


 
   ponting tota(parrot) hota tou mein maar daita

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## President Camacho

IND_PAK said:


> *India will beat Pak: Ponting*


 
Ponting just wants India to win, so his team doesn't look too bad losing to a country that loses in SemiFinals


----------



## xTra

*Why India will beat Pakistan too*

*There's good reason to believe that India, who conquered Australia yesterday, have sharper tools to triumph over Pakistan in the semi-final on Wednesday*

Here's why India are tipped to beat Pakistan in the semi-final at Mohali on Wednesday

*Settled look*
First of all, I'd say Pakistan have played two very disciplined games (vs Australia and West Indies) and I am not sure they can string three together. Pakistan's bowling is very good. I thought South Africa and Australia had the best attacks in the competition, but now I will say South Africa and Pakistan have the best attacks. 

So, it will be an interesting battle where you will see the strong Indian batting versus the might of the Pakistan bowling. 

But ever since India promoted R Ashwin in the side, I feel as though Mahendra Singh Dhoni has his attack lined up so he gets some good match-ups. 

The Indian attack has improved enormously with the inclusion of Ashwin.

*Bowling vs batting *
In the end, it will come down to the two lesser skills each of the two teams have got - i.e India's bowling and Pakistan's batting. India's bowling is stronger than the Pakistan batting which I think is quite wobbly - not just the middle order. The top order as well.

*Calm leadership*
Mahendra Singh Dhoni is a much more calmer leader than Shahid Afridi. You always get the feeling that Afridi is going to do something out of the ordinary and a bit that will damage his team. 

I thought Dhoni had a good game in the field against Australia. He summed up the situation very well; kept looking for wickets all the way through. He is a very calming influence and boy, Indian needed some of that on Thursday. 

Some of that running between wickets was something that they won't want to repeat against Pakistan. Dhoni is a much more calmer leader than Shahid Afridi. 

You always get the feeling that Afridi is going to do something out of the ordinary and a bit that will damage his team. As I said earlier, Pakistan's last two games have been very disciplined but you always feel it won't take much to panic.

Pakistan will have problems because Afridi is not the kind of calming influence as Dhoni is. For me, the danger is that this match will be their final - Pakistan vs India and whichever team wins this, might be absolutely drained going into the final. But that is something to worry about down the line. You have to win the semi-final first, but I think Dhoni's calmness is a big advantage
to India.

*Pressure soakers*
India is better equipped to deal with the pressure surrounding the India vs Pakistan label to the game. That's mainly because of Dhoni and his calmness is a big advantage to India. Pakistan will have problems because Afridi is not the kind of calming influence as his opposite number. 

When you guide your team through tough situations, that builds confidence in the team. Once the team believes that the captain can do some good things, then they (good things) tend to happen.

*Smart in the field*
The inclusion of Suresh Raina has made a big difference to the Indian fielding. I am not sure which way they'll go in terms of combination for the next game, but Raina has to hold his place with the way he performed against Australia. India did a good job particularly since it was so hot. 

There was a lot of talk earlier in the tournament about India's fielding and lack of fitness in hot weather but they showed otherwise yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omaromar

Prism said:


> wats wrong with u?


 
Whats wrong with you?


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Sachin never scared me: Shoaib Akhtar*

He has had some of the most memorable on-field battles with Sachin Tendulkar but maverick speedster Shoaib Akhtar claims he was never scared to bowl at the legendary batsman. 


*Instead, it was dashing Australian 'keeper-batsman Adam Gilchrist and West Indian legend Brian Lara who "scared the hell" out of him during his 14-year international career.*

*"Yes, that's true. But that doesn't mean I have no respect for Sachin. He is a legend and will always remain as one. But Sachin would never scare me. Guys like Gilchrist and Lara would scare the hell out of me," Akhtar, who recently announced his retirement from international cricket after the World Cup told espnstar.com in an interview.
*

Shoaib who played 46 Tests and 163 ODIs for Pakistan was in awe of Lara and Gilchrist.
"Gilchrist would simply take me on. Lara was class apart. In fact, I would be so attracted to his persona that I wouldn't know where to bowl...His body-language was just too cool!"

For someone who has been in the news for his off-field activities as well as his on-field exploits feels that had the iconic former Pakistan captain Imran Khan been around during his playing days, things would have been different.

*"He (Imran) was like a father figure. I have missed him badly. If he would have been there, I would have become a better bowler and a better person, may be," he answered.*
Talking about his regular run-ins with the PCB, Akhtar said that it is the system that made an anti-establishment man.

"The system made me quite an anti-establishment fellow. Ever since I started playing cricket, I was told that, I wasn't good enough. Whether at the club level or national or international level, I was told I was never good enough. That made me more determined.
"My system refused to swim with the tide. I was exactly the opposite. In spite of this, I have played cricket with my head held high. No one say I have compromised myself when playing for Pakistan. Have you ever seen that I been linked with match fixing?," he shot back.

*Akhtar whose career was start-stop one due to numerous injuries including five major knee surgeries also spoke about playing through pain.*

*"There have been days when five syringes would be inserted on each of my knees to draw out fluid. I would scream with pain because my knees would be swollen like melons and I would feel that someone was ripping off my thigh muscles. But next day, I would go there and fire the ball at close to 150 kmph or more. That's Shoaib Akhtar for you.*

"There were two Shoaib Akhtars in me. One that told me to 'give up cricket' and the other one that said 'conquer the odds.' The second one always prevailed. It's because of this today I am playing the World Cup."

*He was a touch emotional as he termed his retirement as his second death.
"I am surrounded by some sort of emptiness and sadness. For 20 years, I have fought to play cricket. I fought injuries, I fought against so many things. Now I have decided to leave something I loved. It hurts."*

Having got a lot of fame, money and adulation from the game, the star cricketer wants to give something back to the society. In fact like his idol Imran Khan, Shoaib wants to build a hospital.

*"I want to build a hospital in Islamabad... somewhere in the remote hills where no one can imagine. I will lay the first brick and then God will help me do the rest. My real life begins now, the life away from the spotlight. There are so many things that I want to do now. I want to leave my mark on the common man."*

He makes no bones about the fact the he wants to emulate Imran.
*"What Imran has done is unimaginable. People call him a cricketer-turned-politician, but I call him a revolutionary, a visionary. When you step in his cancer hospital, you get the feel of what he has done. I want to emulate him." *


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> *Bit of stats of both teams being head to head in india *
> 
> Till today both teams have played 26 matches in india out of 26 matches Pakistan won 17 while india won 6 and two were no result


 
Interesting. Very interesting.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ omar
Very humpty Dumpty story....... Part II coming soon.......


----------



## MZUBAIR

Love to see Shoaib Aktar teasing deliveries


----------



## omaromar

Time for a new chapter to be written. InshaALLAH india will be defeated in a humiliating way.

ALLAH creates situations where His enemies are defeated in humiliating ways by groups smaller in size and numbers.

Stay tuned for the History to be made. 

The Ghazwa-e-Hind begins on an unusual battlefield.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

PAK vs IND : Numbers game:
Total 119 Matches - 46 won by India, 69 won by Pakistan. No result 4
26 matches in India - 9 won by India, 17 won by Pakistan.
27 matches in Pakistan - 11 won by India, 14 won by Pakistan. No result 2.
66 matches in neutral countries. 26 won by India. 38 won by Pakistan. No result 2
...
All-time highest wicket taker:
Wasim Akram (Pakistan) &#8211; 80 Wickets
Anil Kumble (India) &#8211; 54 Wickets


----------



## prototype

Hmmm so most of the thread is about Indian batting vs Pakistani batting and Indian bowling vs Pakistani bowling.

Offcorse Pakistan have much better bowling attack then India but Pakistani's r grosly mistaken if they think that can overrun Indian batting line up,just one batsman,just 1 batman,and our score will be kissing around 300,most r the matches India played is an evidence to that.

Any way I do not consider Pakistani pace attack much stronger than Australia or South Africa,but they r holding one trump card,a true gem,Shahid afridi


----------



## MZUBAIR

I hope Aktar gets fit.......


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ IND PAK
Ponting looks like slightly crack after losing two consecutive matches.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Areesh

MZUBAIR said:


> Love to see Shoaib Aktar teasing deliveries


 
We just need 5-6 overs from him in the beginning of the innings. Just shatter the top order and leave the rest to other bowlers.

I know he can do it.


----------



## Paan Singh

omaromar said:


> Time for a new chapter to be written. InshaALLAH india will be defeated in a humiliating way.
> 
> ALLAH creates situations where His enemies are defeated in humiliating ways by groups smaller in size and numbers.
> 
> Stay tuned for the History to be made.
> 
> *The Ghazwa-e-Hind begins on an unusual battlefield*.



roflllzzzzzzz


----------



## Mujeeb47

Bhartis ...... Come on guys , you have to win on this forum because 30 will be a sad day for you.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Legend Bowler will bowl to little master


----------



## KS

MZUBAIR said:


> Love to see Shoaib Aktar teasing deliveries


 
Remember this six in 2003 WC off Akthar ??


----------



## MM_Haider

indiaaaaa has no idea what have they done to themmmmmm by losing against aussiess......


----------



## Mujeeb47

Shoaib Akhtar , Tandulkar hmmm ! Great match to see.


----------



## Areesh

Karthic Sri said:


> Remember this six in 2003 WC off Akthar ??


 
We can also show how Little Master dismantled his wickets against Shoaib on the first ball. But leave it.


----------



## prototype

India vs pakistan

Last 5 yrs

11-7 in favour of India,seems pakistan is not in the same touch as during the times of Imran Khan and Wasim Akram


----------



## Mujeeb47

Kandulkar has rawalpindi express phobia.


----------



## MM_Haider

Indieeesss start byuing this one as dhoni eleven is gonna need it pretty soon.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Areesh said:


> We can also show how Little Master dismantled his wickets against Shoaib on the first ball. But leave it.


 
And we can show Little Master sending the Express to the boundaries to fetch the ball. but yes lets leave it. now 

Will see on 30 if the stump crashes or the Express is de-railed


----------



## MM_Haider

prototype said:


> India vs pakistan
> 
> Last 5 yrs
> 
> 11-7 in favour of India,seems pakistan is not in the same touch as during the times of Imran Khan and Wasim Akram



India versus Pakistan cricket rivalry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

statistics are awesome


----------



## xTra

Shoib Akhtar is no more a factor in this world cup.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Rawalpindi express should play against India ( Imran Khan )


----------



## KS

Mujeeb47 said:


> Rawalpindi express should play against India ( Imran Khan )


 
Yes, yes. It should not be like we defeated a second rung Pakistani team. Maybe Waqar and Wasim should also play


----------



## Paan Singh

MM_Haider said:


> indiaaaaa has no idea what have they done to themmmmmm by losing against aussiess......


 
u can continue this..


----------



## prototype

MM_Haider said:


> India versus Pakistan cricket rivalry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> statistics are awesome


 
Thats why I said they seems to had lost the old touch,did not u get it


----------



## PoKeMon

kugga said:


> ponting tota(parrot) hota tou mein maar daita






Patanjali said:


> Ponting just wants India to win, so his team doesn't look too bad losing to a country that loses in SemiFinals


whoever wins, in either case ponting is on loosing side. He lost to both India and Pak. My name IND_PAK wins.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ xtra
You will see Sachin having rawalpindi express phobia in semi


----------



## Paan Singh

Mujeeb47 said:


> Rawalpindi express should play against India ( Imran Khan )


 
of course,

like lee,ponting was treated,every super fast bowler shud be given ..

its good gift b4 retirement


----------



## Areesh

Karthic Sri said:


> And we can show Little Master sending the Express to the boundaries to fetch the ball. but yes lets leave it. now
> 
> Will see on 30 if the stump crashes or the Express is de-railed


 
We both can show many things to each since we have won around 69 matches but it would be better to leave it now.


----------



## prototype

Mujeeb47 said:


> Kandulkar has rawalpindi express phobia.


 
RAwalpini is derailed,dont u know it yet,its engine is so faulty that its driver(afridi) is unable to control it,it does more damage to its team than the opposing team,all thanks to Kandulkar.


----------



## PoKeMon

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ IND PAK
> Ponting looks like slightly crack after losing two consecutive matches.


And in his madness he is spilling out the truth(what he believes) which he never does in hos whole life.
Better watch out.


----------



## Areesh

Last time we played against India at Mohali we successfully chased target of 322. Again interesting.


----------



## MM_Haider

Karthic Sri said:


> Yes, yes. It should not be like we defeated a second rung Pakistani team. Maybe Waqar and Wasim should also play


 
so 2 Ws still haunt india.......


----------



## KS

Areesh said:


> We both can show many things to each since we have win around 69 matches but it would be better to leave it now.


 
Sure but in the recent 5 years it seems the Pakistani team is not doing good against India, 11-7 in favour of India.

Maybe you should bring in Miandad, Wasim, waqar etc.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Karthic
Yes ! YES ! Kapal dev and azhar ud din should also play.


----------



## KS

MM_Haider said:


> so 2 Ws still haunt india.......


 
Its not haunt, its respect for their talent and cricketing abilities 

Just like many Pakistanis respect Sachin



Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Karthic
> Yes ! YES ! Kapal dev and azhar ud din should also play.


 
No need. we are performing better with this team than with Azhar, Kapil.

recent 5 years 11-7 in favour of India.


----------



## prototype

Karthic Sri said:


> Sure but in the recent 5 years it seems the Pakistani team is not doing good against India, 11-7 in favour of India.
> 
> Maybe you should bring in Miandad, Wasim, waqar etc.


 
U forget Imzaloo


----------



## KS

prototype said:


> U forget Imzaloo


----------



## Mujeeb47

India often losses against Pakistan on its home ground.


----------



## prototype

Karthic Sri said:


> recent 5 years 11-7 in favour of India.


 
Also India leads 4-3 in test and 2-0 in T-20 in last 5 yrs of play.


----------



## Areesh

Karthic Sri said:


> Sure but in the recent 5 years it seems the Pakistani team is not doing good against India, 11-7 in favour of India.
> 
> Maybe you should bring in Miandad, Wasim, waqar etc.


 
11-7 not a big difference when compare it with 69-46. No I think we will continue with the same team.


----------



## aks18

lol i dont know why indians are calling them selves champion right now they have just beaten first strong team of tournament while we have already beaten 3 teams  now pakistan will crush indian team  i have read sum where pakistan played 26 ODIs in india from which 17 pakistan won and 6 india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Areesh said:


> 11-7 not a big difference when compare it with 69-46. No I think we will continue with the same team.


 
lol again we win

69/46 = 1.50

11/7 = 1.57.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

omaromar said:


> InshaALLAH Ta'aala AzzawaJall Pakistan will defeat india. india will suffer a humiliating defeat inshaALLAH. A lot of indians will commit suicide after the match and their country will go into a deep depression. The indian govt will resort to staging another fake attack like the "mumbai attack" or the "parliament attack" to distract its people.
> 
> Pakistan will humiliate india again by refusing to play final in india given the evidence of threats against Pakistani team by the Hindu Fanatics and Hindu Extremist Organisations.
> 
> InshaALLAH Pakistan will win.
> 
> ALLAH the Eternal, The Compeller, The Irresistible will grant Pakistan with victory.


 
You reminds me of someone here.......

And you do not need to humiliate the other team to defeat them. All we want is a nice match with some toe crushers.


----------



## Areesh

Karthic Sri said:


> lol again we win
> 
> 69/46 = 1.50
> 
> 11/7 = 1.57.


 
0.07 isn't a big difference either . The 30th march is specially reserve to make it 1.5. No need to change the team.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Karthic
Last times India losses at Mohali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prototype

aks18 said:


> lol i dont know why indians are calling them selves champion right now they have just beaten first strong team of tournament while we have already beaten 3 teams  now pakistan will crush indian team  i have read sum where pakistan played 26 ODIs in india from which 17 pakistan won and 6 india


 
3 teams,mmmm that includes WI,its seems u forget we defeated them much earlier.


----------



## MZUBAIR

xTra said:


> Shoib Akhtar is no more a factor in this world cup.


 
Time will tell u....
U will take ur words back as ever....
U were saying PAK will lost against SL.
U were saying PAK will lost against AUS.
U were saying PAK will lost against WI. And Gyle in ko petay ga

Similarly u will take back ur words like this


----------



## prototype

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Karthic
> Last times India losses at Mohali.


 
The last time we met India easily defeated Pakistan at Dambula


----------



## KS

Areesh said:


> 0.07 isn't a big difference either . The 30th march is specially reserve to make it 1.5. No need to change the team.


 
That is future, lets see on 30 th .But last 5 years till now we win


----------



## KS

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ Karthic
> Last times India losses at Mohali.


 
Last time we met, we defeated you in Asia cup


----------



## SpArK

*We all know who is next.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Statistics are not important ( may be they will be important to internet warriors). The digit 30 is important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

prototype said:


> 3 teams,mmmm that includes WI,its seems u forget we defeated them much earlier.


 
u forget we crushed windies soo early on just 112  what about gayle how he started beating ur bowlers


----------



## SEAL

Don't Worry Brett Lee Hum Tery Khooon Ka Badla Lain Gy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

^^^ 30 th is going to be a blast over here. Maybe the longest thread and most bans.


----------



## KS

fox said:


> Don't Worry Brett Lee Hum Tery Khooon Ka Badla Lain Gy...


 
You will end up like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prototype

aks18 said:


> u forget we crushed windies soo early on just 112  what about gayle how he started beating ur bowlers


 
Bottom line, they were defeated,so will u


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ proto type
Remember SA India and England India match.


----------



## prototype

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ proto type
> Remember SA India and England India match.


 
Mujeeb
Remember NZ Pakistan match.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ karthic
The thread will continue till 30.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Y dont Indians respect this man.....

Even Sachin respect him then y not these Indians......

If u dont respect him and his skills people would also not repsetc ur heros

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastWest

Karthic Sri said:


> You will end up like this


 

Awesome Awesome !!!!

This pic has been running around in my company Bulletin boards today..


----------



## omaromar

omg there are SOOO many indians on this site.. i have seen this all over the internet.. any pakistani website and all the indians flock to that site.. don't you guys have your own websites or something like that??

truly shows how much obsessed the indians are with pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Rawalpindi express , the world fastest .


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Recalling the blaze of Mohali few years ago*


----------



## prototype

omaromar said:


> omg there are SOOO many indians on this site.. i have seen this all over the internet.. any pakistani website and all the indians flock to that site.. don't you guys have your own websites or something like that??
> 
> truly shows how much obsessed the indians are with pakistan.


 
We attack in swarms,we r evil Indian's


----------



## omaromar

same thing on youtube.. ANY video that has the word 'Pakistan' in the title or has ANYTHING to do with Pakistan you will see all indians with internet access leaving their racist comments highlighting their frustrated lives..


----------



## EastWest

MZUBAIR said:


> Time will tell u....
> U will take ur words back as ever....
> U were saying PAK will lost against SL.
> U were saying PAK will lost against AUS.
> U were saying PAK will lost against WI. And Gyle in ko petay ga
> 
> Similarly u will take back ur words like this


 
I dont understand ..do pakistanis think only they have access to youtube..or what??


----------



## omaromar

prototype said:


> We attack in swarms,we r evil Indian's


 
you got that right. takes a brave one to admit..


----------



## prototype

omaromar said:


> same thing on youtube.. ANY video that has the word 'Pakistan' in the title or has ANYTHING to do with Pakistan you will see all indians with internet access leaving their racist comments highlighting their frustrated lives..


 
Youtube is not Pakistan's first ladies official website.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Shoaib will be at his best .....if he is fit


----------



## prototype

omaromar said:


> you got that right. takes a brave one to admit..



U r a newbie here,very soon u wil be the one labeling us.


----------



## Mujeeb47

I love cool sania.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastWest

omaromar said:


> omg there are SOOO many indians on this site.. i have seen this all over the internet.. any pakistani website and all the indians flock to that site.. don't you guys have your own websites or something like that??
> 
> truly shows how much obsessed the indians are with pakistan.


 
its an inherent nature of us Indians..we tend to go different countries and take over that country eg: America,UK...differnet MNC's and take over the management..eg: Microsoft,Intel,IBM,NASA etc..

and different non-indian websites...we indianize them...eg: PDF


----------



## omaromar

the fact remains, you indians are severely obsessed with Pakistan... it is fed into your brains ever since your childhood.

get a life and go to your own websites and leave us be. we already made it clear like more than 60 years ago that we don't wanna hang out with you guys..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ omar
Bhai India ki population bhoot hai. Therefore , they are trolling everywhere.


----------



## SpArK

omaromar said:


> the fact remains, you indians are severely obsessed with Pakistan... it is fed into your brains ever since your childhood.
> 
> get a life and go to your own websites and leave us be. we already made it clear like more than 60 years ago that we don't wanna hang out with you guys..


 


^^^^

Somebody just created this id just to say this... Probably a very old member. Mods can have all the laugh if IP is checked.


----------



## EastWest

omaromar said:


> the fact remains, you indians are severely obsessed with Pakistan... it is fed into your brains ever since your childhood.
> 
> get a life and go to your own websites and leave us be. we already made it clear like more than 60 years ago that we don't wanna hang out with you guys..


 
Oh we are not gonna go anywhere..jo ukhadna hai ukhadlo !!!


----------



## omaromar

lol.

don't ever mistake a clerical job no matter what the level with respect and ruling. 

you are living in a dream world if you think the "West" considers you their darling. everybody makes fun of you guys behind your back.

so go on now, on to your own indian websites.. shabash..


----------



## EastWest

SpArK said:


> ^^^^
> 
> *Somebody just created this id just to say this... Probably a very old member.* Mods can have all the laugh if IP is checked.


 
I think so too...I suspect some one with his name alike...


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Omar
Yes ! They can be kicked out.


----------



## omaromar

psychologically now you are justifying your response to yourself despite the fact that it brings you no dignity whatsoever.

just wanted to let you know you're only being tolerated here. while you're here feel free to click on ads so the site can make money off of your time.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Chalo Bhartis... Its time to kick you out.


----------



## EastWest

omaromar said:


> psychologically now you are justifying your response to yourself despite the fact that it brings you no dignity whatsoever.
> 
> just wanted to let you know you're only being tolerated here. while you're here feel free to click on ads so the site can make money off of your time.


 
psychologically now you are justifying your response to yourself despite the fact that it brings you no dignity whatsoever.

just wanted to let you know you're only being tolerated here. while you're here feel free to click on ads so the site can make money off of your time.

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------




Mujeeb47 said:


> Chalo Bhartis... Its time to kick you out.


 
y dont u give it a try??


----------



## Evil Flare

400 posts till now & still 5 days to go ....


----------



## prototype

omaromar said:


> the fact remains, you indians are severely obsessed with Pakistan... it is fed into your brains ever since your childhood.
> 
> get a life and go to your own websites and leave us be. we already made it clear like more than 60 years ago that we don't wanna hang out with you guys..


 
So u must be now averse with the fact that u cant eccape from us,ur websites cant,ur nation cant and neither u cant,just like I said earlier,we attack in swarms,how does it fell to be in a Pakistani forum were Indian's r the majority.

Let me finish with an evil laugh
HUahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Black Widow

This will be match of the tournament... Two Spoiled kid (Afridi and Yuvraj) will face each other... Lets see who will win the day...


----------



## prototype

omaromar said:


> good to see you're laughing in your own misery and realization that you have no dignity in your life
> 
> it just tells me you indians have nothing better to do.. btw dont forget to click on the ads .. oh and don't forget to register your whole family on this site..


 
We can,because who is their to stop us,free run in enemy territory was always a fum,we hold the guts,we have the heart to do that.


----------



## omaromar

o meray bhai, which world do you live in? you equate online forums with real battlefields? leave to an indian to draw parallels between a an online chat forum and a battlefield.


----------



## Elmo

*India v Pakistan: a fantasy*
*Will the two sides meet in this World Cup? One can but live in hope *

Imran Yusuf

March 24, 2011







*The Pakistani and the Indian met at college in the US 20 years ago. They formed an instant bromance. They huddled together to stave off the cold winds of the East Coast. They mated their mothers' recipes and cooked over-liquidy dal. They swapped notes on how to pull women. These notes were spare, so more commonly they swapped dirty magazines. They drank beer like amateurs and took turns holding each other over the pot when they puked. They were brothers beyond borders - and remained that way through the following two decades. 

Except when it came to the cricket. *

When other men talk there is always a dark, primal subtext: Who does better with the ladies? Who's got more money? Who would win in a fight? Who's read Proust? When the Pakistani and the Indian talked, the unspoken subtext was always the next match. The last match. All the matches from the past and into the eternal future. 

To their compatriots and their wives, they would mouth off at will. 

The Pakistani would say Shoaib had Sachin's number and the number was first ball. The Indian would say Sachin had Shoaib's number and the number was six six six. The Indian would say Pakistan had never beaten them in a World Cup. The Pakistani would say Pakistan has the better of India in Test and ODI wins. Both would imply in Hindi or Urdu that the other side had incestuous relations with their sisters. 

*Their compatriots would nod like automatons. Their wives would subtly change the channel to one showing Desperate Housewives. *


*When together, the only time the Pakistani and the Indian talked cricket was to rubbish the Ashes. "Number one cricket rivalry? These jokers haven't even fought one war against each other. We've had three! Or is it four?" *

But they could not hide from their dreams. In midnight reveries they would reveal deep-seated longings. The Pakistani would fantasise about unpartitioned India-Pakistan teams. Miandad and Gavaskar totting up the runs. Imran and Kapil firing them in from each end. Sehwag opening the batting and Waqar the bowling. And Ashish Nehra and Kamran Akmal - well, they would have never even existed. In one lucid daydream the Pakistani had a crisis of conscience, realising he hadn't picked a single Bangladeshi. He hastily slotted in Shakib Al Hasan for the all-star 2000-2010 ODI team. 

The Indian would wake before dawn with tears streaming down his cheeks. He had recalled Wasim Akram hugging team-mate Sachin Tendulkar during an exhibition match in 1996. In somnolent wonder he had thought of Mansur Ali Khan Pataudi and Hanif Mohammad, playing together for the Rest of the World in England, sending home messages of peace and deep regret when war broke out in 1965. He also mused on the rumours that Pakistani women were hotter than Indian women. 

But in the light of day-night games, their blood would swell again with partisanship. When they lost, they would despair at a repulsive nationalism that was egged on by advertisers and political opportunists. When they won, they would dance to its tunes. And drink lots of beer. 

*They had not met for 10 years, having kept in touch over email and ambiguous Facebook pokes. In this time the Pakistani had watched in horror as the Indians finally developed a killer instinct. The Indian had marvelled with bitterness at Pakistan's resilient brilliance despite all that had afflicted their cricket. Both had, inevitably, got divorced. *

Yet here they were, at a conference back in their college city, now ensconced in safe middle management, yet more passionate about cricket than ever before. The day of the semi-final, they bunked work and met in the Pakistani's hotel room to watch the match on live streaming. 


The Pakistani ordered a steak sandwich from room service. As the Indian munched on his Spanish omelette, he deliberated again if red meat was the reason Pakistan bred such a regular supply of enviable fast bowlers. The Indian mentioned that he had read the papers for that day's conference in advance, and the Pakistani stifled a scowl, thinking of the more organised state of Indian domestic cricket. 


*And here they were. Pakistan had beaten West Indies and India had overcome Australia. The winner would play the final in Mumbai. The biggest semi-final ever was about to start. Their tedious lives, their beautiful children, their millions of compatriots starving, their countries' poverty indexes, the water of Kashmir, the scars of history, none of it mattered, neither of them cared, for whoever won this match would be the winner, would be better, would have meaning in their lives. *

Zaheer Khan ran in to bowl the first ball. 

Thud. 

Silence - but for the clamour of a Punjabi crowd, and Ravi Shastri and Ramiz Raja spewing banalities. 

They had both collapsed. On top of each other. Arm in arm. 

*When room service found them half an hour later, it was found that they had both died of heart attacks. Little did Juan, the bellboy, know that the two men were in good company. Fifty-six years ago the great writer Saadat Hasan Manto, a man in love with Bombay, who had taken up residence in Lahore after Partition, died while listening to radio commentary of the Bahawalpur Test between India and Pakistan. 

And so it went. And so it goes. *

Imran Yusuf is a writer who takes guard on middle and off

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Elmo

angel eyes said:


> Can any moderator explain why was my thread closed which had the same topic and why elmo reopened it under her name??
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/99897-pakistan-vs-india-wc-semifinal-march-30-a.html



Chill. I merged FOUR THREADS by four different people on the topic. Yours certainly was not the first.


----------



## Shinigami

*Cricket's most intense rivalry*

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/39923000/jpg/_39923231_sho_sach203.jpg

By Oliver Brett

Pakistan versus India.

Those three words alone conjure up such vibrant images of tense encounters on dust-bowl pitches watched by fiercely partisan crowds.

And the sheer rarity of the matches - at a time when then international calendar is saturated by so many instantly forgettable fixtures - lends an almost mythical status to Pakistan-India matches.

But why is this particular series so important for the international game?

STAR PLAYERS

When Tendulkar faces Shoaib there's sure to be excitement
If the upcoming series was a Hollywood, or indeed Bollywood film, it is easy to guess who would have top billing.

Shoaib Akhtar, he of the 100mph delivery, and the record-breaking batsman Sachin Tendulkar are the obvious crowd-pullers.

But Pakistan have a mighty batsman of their own, captain Inzamam-ul-Haq, while India's Rahul Dravid is rated the third best batsman in the world.

India look weaker in their bowling, with their two star spinners out, but the return of the impressive left-arm seamer Zaheer Khan will set the Bharat Army's pulses racing.

In the one-day internationals. India's explosive force is Virender Sehwag, while Abdul Razzaq can clear the ropes in equally effective fashion.

FANS
An English cricket fan can watch his team humbled at Lord's, shrug his shoulders, and mumble: "Well, there's always the rugby."

West Indians can be vociferously enthusiastic when Brian Lara is in his pomp, but when the seamers start spraying the ball about, they become disenchanted quite quickly.

For Indians and Pakistanis, there is no such cheap escape clause. Unbending loyalty, unyielding faith and an all-consuming passion for the game seep through their veins when they watch their heroes perform on the big stage.

QUALITY OF THE TEAMS
Turn the international clock back 18 months and you see Pakistan and India playing moderate cricket against most nations, with lowly positions in the Test and one-day international league tables.

But things have changed dramatically since then.

India reached the final of the 2003 Cricket World Cup and then, after years of periodical failure in Tests away from home, drew a series in Australia.

Pakistan's ascent has been equally dramatic.


Comment: India one of the best
Feature: Pakistan turn the tables
They were truly dreadful in the World Cup, but after sacking coach Richard Pybus and some of the older contingent of players, 2003 ended on a high note.

In seven Tests following the World Cup they won five matches and drew two. And while they were not quite so imperious in one-day cricket in the same time-frame, they have nevertheless won 15 matches and lost just eight.

HISTORY

Imran Khan was a 20th century hero
Only eight years into their rivalry, cricketing relations were suspended for the first time between India and Pakistan from 1960-1978.

When they resumed, there was plenty of success for Pakistan, who won 3-0 in 1982-83 as Imran Khan took 40 wickets.

Imran recently told BBC World Service's Story of Cricket: "People who knew nothing about cricket followed that series because it was against India. For me it was the time when I became a hero."

But India's tour to Pakistan in 1989 proved to be their last before the current tour as the two governments broke off regular sporting contact because of a dispute over the Himalayan state of Kashmir.


News feature: Troubled relations
There were three Tests between the two sides in India in 1998-99 before relations between the two governments cooled again.

For cricket fans, however, the meeting of the two teams at the 2003 World Cup showed the rivalry was as intense as ever, with India coming out on top in a stunning, run-filled match at Centurion.

It was followed last November by an announcement from the Board of Control in India (BCCI) that a tour to Pakistan would take place in 2004.

Now the waiting is over.


----------



## Awesome




----------



## Awesome

Pakistan vs India

Saari duniya hiljayegi, saari aisi taisi phir jayegi  So appropriate!


----------



## Nirvana

*Why India will beat Pakistan: Ian Chappel *



> Mumbai : There's good reason to believe that India, who conquered Australia on Thursday, have sharper tools to triumph over Pakistan in the semi-final on Wednesday.
> 
> Here's why India are tipped to beat Pakistan in the semi final at Mohali on Wednesday:
> 
> First of all, I'd say Pakistan have played two very disciplined games (vs Australia and West Indies) and I am not sure they can string three together. Pakistan's bowling is very good. I thought South Africa and Australia had the best attacks in the competition, but now I will say South Africa and Pakistan have the best attacks.
> 
> So, it will be an interesting battle where you will see the strong Indian batting versus the might of the Pakistan bowling.
> 
> But ever since India promoted R Ashwin in the side, I feel as though Mahendra Singh Dhoni has his attack lined up so he gets some good match-ups.
> 
> The Indian attack has improved enormously with the inclusion of Ashwin.
> 
> Bowling vs batting In the end, it will come down to the two lesser skills each of the two teams have got - i.e India's bowling and Pakistan's batting. India's bowling is stronger than the Pakistan batting which I think is quite wobbly - not just the middle order. The top order as well. Calm leadership
> 
> Mahendra Singh Dhoni is a much more calmer leader than Shahid Afridi. You always get the feeling that Afridi is going to do something out of the ordinary and a bit that will damage his team. I thought Dhoni had a good game in the field against Australia. He summed up the situation very well; kept looking for wickets all the way through. He is a very calming influence and boy, Indian needed some of that on Thursday.
> 
> Some of that running between wickets was something that they won't want to repeat against Pakistan. Dhoni is a much more calmer leader than Shahid Afridi.
> 
> You always get the feeling that Afridi is going to do something out of the ordinary and a bit that will damage his team. As I said earlier, Pakistan's last two games have been very disciplined but you always feel it won't take much to panic.
> 
> Pakistan will have problems because Afridi is not the kind of calming influence as Dhoni is. For me, the danger is that this match will be their final - Pakistan vs India and whichever team wins this, might be absolutely drained going into the final. But that is something to worry about down the line. You have to win the semi-final first, but I think Dhoni's calmness is a big advantage to India.
> 
> Pressure soakers India is better equipped to deal with the pressure surrounding the India vs Pakistan label to the game. That's mainly because of Dhoni and his calmness is a big advantage to India. Pakistan will have problems because Afridi is not the kind of calming influence as his opposite number.
> 
> When you guide your team through tough situations, that builds confidence in the team. Once the team believes that the captain can do some good things, then they (good things) tend to happen.
> 
> Smart in the field The inclusion of Suresh Raina has made a big difference to the Indian fielding. I am not sure which way they'll go in terms of combination for the next game, but Raina has to hold his place with the way he performed against Australia. India did a good job particularly since it was so hot. There was a lot of talk earlier in the tournament about India's fielding and lack of fitness in hot weather but they showed otherwise yesterday.



http://sports.ndtv.com/world-cup-20...-too-in-icc-cricket-world-cup-2011-semi-final


----------



## prototype

I remember the India-Pakistan final match of 2007 T-20 world cup,that was the 10 most viewed sporting event that yr in the world.


----------



## Nirvana

*Why India will beat Pakistan: Ian Chappel *



> Mumbai : There's good reason to believe that India, who conquered Australia on Thursday, have sharper tools to triumph over Pakistan in the semi-final on Wednesday.
> 
> Here's why India are tipped to beat Pakistan in the semi final at Mohali on Wednesday:
> 
> First of all, I'd say Pakistan have played two very disciplined games (vs Australia and West Indies) and I am not sure they can string three together. Pakistan's bowling is very good. I thought South Africa and Australia had the best attacks in the competition, but now I will say South Africa and Pakistan have the best attacks.
> 
> So, it will be an interesting battle where you will see the strong Indian batting versus the might of the Pakistan bowling.
> 
> But ever since India promoted R Ashwin in the side, I feel as though Mahendra Singh Dhoni has his attack lined up so he gets some good match-ups.
> 
> The Indian attack has improved enormously with the inclusion of Ashwin.
> 
> Bowling vs batting In the end, it will come down to the two lesser skills each of the two teams have got - i.e India's bowling and Pakistan's batting. India's bowling is stronger than the Pakistan batting which I think is quite wobbly - not just the middle order. The top order as well. Calm leadership
> 
> Mahendra Singh Dhoni is a much more calmer leader than Shahid Afridi. You always get the feeling that Afridi is going to do something out of the ordinary and a bit that will damage his team. I thought Dhoni had a good game in the field against Australia. He summed up the situation very well; kept looking for wickets all the way through. He is a very calming influence and boy, Indian needed some of that on Thursday.
> 
> Some of that running between wickets was something that they won't want to repeat against Pakistan. Dhoni is a much more calmer leader than Shahid Afridi.
> 
> You always get the feeling that Afridi is going to do something out of the ordinary and a bit that will damage his team. As I said earlier, Pakistan's last two games have been very disciplined but you always feel it won't take much to panic.
> 
> Pakistan will have problems because Afridi is not the kind of calming influence as Dhoni is. For me, the danger is that this match will be their final - Pakistan vs India and whichever team wins this, might be absolutely drained going into the final. But that is something to worry about down the line. You have to win the semi-final first, but I think Dhoni's calmness is a big advantage to India.
> 
> Pressure soakers India is better equipped to deal with the pressure surrounding the India vs Pakistan label to the game. That's mainly because of Dhoni and his calmness is a big advantage to India. Pakistan will have problems because Afridi is not the kind of calming influence as his opposite number.
> 
> When you guide your team through tough situations, that builds confidence in the team. Once the team believes that the captain can do some good things, then they (good things) tend to happen.
> 
> Smart in the field The inclusion of Suresh Raina has made a big difference to the Indian fielding. I am not sure which way they'll go in terms of combination for the next game, but Raina has to hold his place with the way he performed against Australia. India did a good job particularly since it was so hot. There was a lot of talk earlier in the tournament about India's fielding and lack of fitness in hot weather but they showed otherwise yesterday.



http://sports.ndtv.com/world-cup-20...-too-in-icc-cricket-world-cup-2011-semi-final


----------



## MaheenRizvi

/\ ***yawns***


----------



## MZUBAIR

Viraat said:


> *Why India will beat Pakistan: Ian Chappel *
> 
> 
> 
> Why India will beat Pakistan: Ian Chappel | News | NDTVSports.com


 
Chappel is out of his mind.....Y didnt he compare Aus vs India


----------



## Nirvana

*Ponting predicts India will beat Pakistan in SF*



> Ahmedabad: Australian captain Ricky Ponting predicted that India would beat Pakistan in the World Cup semifinal and Mahendra Singh Dhoni`s men are the strong favourites to win the coveted title after a gap of 28 years.
> 
> "India played well as a team today and deserved victory. Today we were not good enough (to win). Going forward they will be pretty hard to beat. They will beat Pakistan in the semifinal and go on to win the World Cup now," Ponting said at the post-match press conference after Australia were knocked out of the World Cup by India.
> 
> "India have a very good batting line up. We played very competitive cricket tonight but I`m disappointed with the two successive losses (against Pakistan in their last league game and today against India)," he said after his side`s five-wicket loss in a high-octane World Cup quarterfinal.
> 
> He said he would not be playing in the next World Cup but ruled out quitting one-day cricket.
> 
> "I am not quitting one-day cricket but this is probably my last World Cup game. I will be happy to look back after retirement that I made a century in my last innings in the World Cup," Ponting said
> 
> He also said that the talk of the end of an era in Australian cricket was misplaced.
> 
> "It`s a bit premature to say it was the end of an era for Australian cricket, it was a pretty good game tonight. I do not think we were far away from winning the game against a very good Indian team on their home soil. I think it`s a bit too early to say it`s the end of an era," said Ponting.
> 
> Ponting said his side had the chances to win the game and they were devastated by the loss.
> 
> "We had great expectations from the game. We were a well organized group. We are devastated. We found it difficult to get momentum. Not performing at critical moments cost us the game. We did not grab our opportunities," he said.
> 
> "We were 15 to 20 runs short with the bat. 250-260 was a good total but we lost wickets at bad time and never got the momentum going. We did not execute the plans properly, said the 36-year-old Tasmanian who scored a superb 104 after having struggled in the earlier part of the tournament.
> 
> The Australian captain felt the schedule of the tournament could have been spread out better but said that that cannot be an excuse for his side`s crashing out in the quarterfinals.
> 
> "The schedule did not help us. But that cannot be put as an excuse for the loss. Over the last ten days my team has played four games. It would have been nice to have them (games) evenly spread out," he said.
> 
> He sympathised with his key fast bowler Brett Lee who had made a great effort to get back into the team after a 14-month injury lay-off.
> 
> "Brett has given a lot for Australian cricket during his entire career and at times coming back after big injuries. He will be shattered as he has worked very hard to get here," he said.



Ricky Ponting predicts India will beat Pakistan in the semi-final


----------



## duhastmish

*i wish they quit the cricket and start a wrestling match - 
soaib will beat - other fast bowler of his own team. 

afridi will beat - kamran . 

yuvray would dream to beat someone before he gets tried cause of his fat and get fainted.

sreesant will be bi@tch slapped by bhaji.

thank god ishant sharma is not in the team other wise - afridi would have wooped his butt like a beating a old tin can. *


----------



## Secret Service

close this thread..open it on 30 th

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

arey yaar,
abhi 1 week left hai,tab tak to hum ek dusrey ko kha jayenge.....

elmo ji,band kardo thread nu..


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Ek sadiyon se riwayat chali aye hai larta wohi hai jiske ander ghairat hoti hai


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Aap ka to pata nahi hai Prison jee per hum haraam nahi khatey :p


----------



## President Camacho

MaheenRizvi said:


> Ek sadiyon se riwayat chali aye hai larta wohi hai jiske ander ghairat hoti hai


 
Mike Tyson me to ghairat hi ghairat bhari hogi, kyon?


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> arey yaar,
> abhi 1 week left hai,tab tak to hum ek dusrey ko kha jayenge.....
> 
> elmo ji,band kardo thread nu..


 
ary yaar its fun and game .per kuch logoon ke screw dheely hai .

donoon teams same hai jo acha kheeli wo jeet jay gee . or haar jeet ke baad bhi dunya yahaan hai or koi mar nhi ja raha


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Ek sadiyon se riwayat chali aye hai larta wohi hai jiske ander ghairat hoti hai


 
but i think we shud avoid clash and do solve all issues on table
this is current need...
aiven ladney da ki faida,
kyunki cup te sadda hi hai


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Patanjali said:


> Mike Tyson me to ghairat hi ghairat bhari hogi, kyon?


 
dair aye darust aye :p


----------



## Elmo

Hmmm... acha hai, let everyone eat each other up. You guys would have pent up all your energy by the day of teh semifinal and then we'll have less to moderate on the actual day. 

@ Du: Can I whoop you? 

How about we all enjoy Federer till then


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> ary yaar its fun and game .per kuch logoon ke screw dheely hai .
> 
> donoon teams same hai jo acha kheeli wo jeet jay gee . or haar jeet ke baad bhi dunya yahaan hai or koi mar nhi ja raha


 
naaaaaaaaaa
paaji apna username password de do...
hun te india jit gya hai...
chup kar ke de do,nahin te elmo ji nu shikayat lavanga


----------



## Paan Singh

Elmo said:


> Hmmm... acha hai, let everyone eat each other up. You guys would have pent up all your energy by the day of teh semifinal and then we'll have less to moderate on the actual day.
> 
> @ Du: Can I whoop you?
> 
> How about we all enjoy Federer till then


*infraction for elmo*

message to user--:posting offtopic images


----------



## AAtish

Wooooo.. thanks God it has calmed down a bit.. but.. whatever Ian Chappel says.. whatever the Pundits say.. Whatever the names are in Indian Team.. whatever the reasons, whatever the case.. we WILL defeat India.. Insha Allah


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> but i think we shud avoid clash and do solve all issues on table
> this is current need...
> aiven ladney da ki faida,
> kyunki cup te sadda hi hai


 
hum hinsa aur atikrama ka virudh kertey hain per lagta hai aap ka mansik santulan kuch sahi nahi hai


----------



## Nirvana




----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> hum hinsa aur atikrama ka virudh kertey hain per lagta hai aap ka mansik santulan kuch sahi nahi hai


----------



## Paan Singh

AAtish said:


> Wooooo.. thanks God it has calmed down a bit.. but.. whatever Ian Chappel says.. whatever the Pundits say.. Whatever the names are in Indian Team.. whatever the reasons, whatever the case.. we WILL defeat India.. Insha Allah


 
same from me.........and india
inshallah inshallah inshallah inshallah inshallah inshallah inshallah


----------



## AAtish

Prism said:


> same from me.........and india
> inshallah inshallah inshallah inshallah inshallah inshallah inshallah


 
Array larai start karo.. main nay teeli phainki hai.. itnay mazay say saray msgs parh raha tha.. pages khatam ho ga'ay hain .. ab nai larai kay liyay teeli laga raha hoon..


----------



## ashok321

India's WC record against Pakistan is 100% all wins, its 4-0......It would be a cake walk for Indians in their own turf......this is a no brainer...


----------



## Paan Singh

AAtish said:


> Array larai start karo.. main nay teeli phainki hai.. itnay mazay say saray msgs parh raha tha.. pages khatam ho ga'ay hain .. ab nai larai kay liyay teeli laga raha hoon..


 
mohali da stadium dekh ke aaya c honey,
koi chance ni haga tawada uthey


----------



## Nirvana

@ashok321 It wont be cake walk . We will need to work very hard , just as we performed against Aussies . Perform in each and every department Batting , bowling , fielding .


----------



## Paan Singh

Viraat said:


> @ashok321 It wont be cake walk . We will need to work very hard , just as we performed against Aussies . Perform in each and every department Batting , bowling , fielding .


 
ya i know yaar,

but full majey le raha hoon ...
bara pareshan kia hua tha inhoney 2 -3 din sey...


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## IceCold

EastWest said:


> and U r a Premium member !!!!!
> 
> ok..to rebut ur idiotic post..let me give another idiotic reply..
> 
> Dont worry..they will be much safer than they were in Pakistan..see karachi now-a- days for proof...
> may be they will even want to stay back in india and refuse to go back to pakistan..


 
Now listen up i can reply you in the same fashion but then again there will be no difference between you and me. I have not insulted anybody just replied to a follow Pakistani and shared genuine apprehensions about the well being of my team. After all just a year ago the same Indians were blood thirsty about Pakistani blood(mumbai happening). Its not just a simple game of cricked that is being played at mohali its Pakistan vs India and yes i stand by my post in expressing my concerns about the well being of my cricket team. Now you can come up with all the lame argument about srilankan team getting attacked in Lahore, but that has nothing to do with the current scenario.


----------



## AAtish

Prism said:


> mohali da stadium dekh ke aaya c honey,
> koi chance ni haga tawada uthey


 
kyon? bowling end nahi hai wahaan par Indian batting kay time par? .. ya batting missing hai Indian bowling kay time par? 

baki.. hath kangan noon arsi ki? daikh lawan gay kaon kinnay pani'ch ai


----------



## ashok321

Viraat said:


> @ashok321 It wont be cake walk . We will need to work very hard , just as we performed against Aussies . Perform in each and every department Batting , bowling , fielding .


 
Second best bowler in this WC is Indian...

Out of top 4 batsmen, 3 are Indians.....Crowd would be cheering for Indians ......What else is required for win?
No you do the maths viraat kohili ji


----------



## Rafael

Yaaar tum log nadaani mein ziaada na bol jaao, Kahin haar gaaye to mun dikhaaney ke kaabil nahi raho gey PDF mein ( A public service message for both Indians and Pakistanis) 

As far as I am concerned, I'd stay away from TV on that day coz I am weak at heart


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> ab main ne to de diya hai ager tumhara PC kam nhi kerta to mera kya kasoor?


 
koi ni khan saab,

dokha de dia mujhe.....
rab gareeban di jaroor sunda hai


----------



## MaheenRizvi

/\ I have an exam on that day :'( but I will sure catch up


----------



## Imran Khan

admins start making policy for 

if pakistan lose- ban all indian members
if india lose- close forum for 3 days

hahahahahhahahahahh


----------



## Paan Singh

AAtish said:


> kyon? bowling end nahi hai wahaan par Indian batting kay time par? .. ya batting missing hai Indian bowling kay time par?
> 
> baki.. hath kangan noon arsi ki? daikh lawan gay kaon kinnay pani'ch ai



icc kehndi c!!!

indian cricket council


----------



## AAtish

ashok321 said:


> Second best bowler in this WC is Indian...
> 
> Out of top 4 batsmen, 3 are Indians.....Crowd would be cheering for Indians ......What else is required for win?
> No you do the maths viraat kohili ji


 
If matches were to be won by maths.. they would be played on Tables (Me).. They are played in fields for a reason .. do the Physics, Chemistry and Biology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

ashok321 said:


> Second best bowler in this WC is Indian...
> 
> Out of top 4 batsmen, 3 are Indians.....Crowd would be cheering for Indians ......What else is required for win?
> No you do the maths viraat kohili ji


 
Bhai Muje 100 takka pata India hi jeetagi , Par Aasani se nahi . They are no B grade team Jisse hum aasani se match jeet leege , lets not be over confident . Past Records doesnt matter in Knock out games . We need To Work hard and we shall be Victorious.


----------



## Last Hope

Seriously?

Everyone is acting immature here.
Stop this. We all know India is stronger, but nevertheless we can win too.

Its all in toss.
We all know how Bhartis like to pull the things away, but why do we have to join them?
Read my signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

Troll the Octopus predicted in India vs Australia thread that India would win but instead thanking him you guys simply laughed it off. TheBrownGuy is the only Indian member who gave him a TU for the prediction.> http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/99303-india-vs-australia-cwc-2nd-qtf-march-24-a-21.html



Im gonna stake my ID and password on India this time as well.


----------



## Nirvana

MaheenRizvi said:


> /\ I have an exam on that day :'( but I will sure catch up


 
yaar Exam pe concentrate karo , Match toh jeetne wale Nahi ho 




Just Joking.


----------



## AAtish

Prism said:


> icc kehndi c!!!
> 
> indian cricket council


 
pai ji mard bano.. kuriyan day kehn tay parosa nai kari da  ai hawai kisay dushman nay urai hoye gi


----------



## Paan Singh

AAtish said:


> pai ji mard bano.. kuriyan day kehn tay parosa nai kari da  ai hawai kisay dushman nay urai hoye gi


 
puri duniya jaan di hai icc nu
tawanu te jaroor pta hona


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> /\ I have an exam on that day :'( but I will sure catch up


 
tusi apna paper do,

main tawanu result honey de denda haan


----------



## AAtish

Prism said:


> puri duniya jaan di hai icc nu
> tawanu te jaroor pta hona


 
pata nai ji.. tusi *kendi* kya si.. koi zanani e howay gi


----------



## ashok321

AAtish said:


> If matches were to be won by maths.. they would be played on Tables (Me).. They are played in fields for a reason .. do the Physics, Chemistry and Biology


 
Bookies come up with the odds based on numbers, which team got what-whom......
I put my money where my mouth is...

India is favorite against Pakistan why?
Based on certain numbers....and thats called arthmatic....Lol


----------



## Paan Singh

AAtish said:


> pata nai ji.. tusi *kendi* kya si.. koi zanani e howay gi


 
main kya ijaj butt nu pooch lo.......


----------



## Elmo

Elmo said:


>


 
How can you guys remain unaffected by this 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AAtish

ashok321 said:


> I put my money where my mouth is...



Not a good idea.. put it in the bank.. thats where the money should be 



ashok321 said:


> Bookies come up with the odds based on numbers, which team got what-whom......
> I put my money where my mouth is...
> India is favorite against Pakistan why?
> Based on certain numbers....and thats called arthmatic....Lol


 
So you mean to say that if you lose against Pakistan in semi.. bookies are gona take your mouth also?


----------



## AAtish

Prism said:


> main kya ijaj butt nu pooch lo.......


 
ai icc ohdi wohti hegi ai ji? ijaj butt di?


----------



## Elmo

Thread closed for moderation. Enjoy Federer till then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Pakistan team arrives for SF, hotel turned into fortress - Hindustan Times

The Pakistan cricket team arrived in Chandigarh on Friday evening to play their high-voltage World Cup semi-final match against India at Mohali on March 30. No sooner the team landed in Chandigarh, the hotel here where the team is staying was turned into a fortress. The Shahid Afridi-led Pakistan team, which had the West Indies in their quarter-final in Mirpur, reached here after a brief halt at Delhi.

The team members, coah Waqar Younis and manager Intikhab Alam, quietly slipped into their rooms at Hotel Taj here.

The team will have an extended practice session at the Punjab Cricket Association stadium, about 12 km from here, tomorrow.

The Indian team is also scheduled to reach here on Saturday.

Meanwhile, tight security has been put in and around Hotel Taj here where both the teams are staying.

"Nearly 1,000 cops have been deployed for the security of the teams and officials," Chandigarh's SSP (Security), H S Doon said.

Asked about reports of terrorists planning to strike at the ongoing cricket World Cup venues, Doon said, "We are aware of this. We are not taking any chances with the security and even the teams have been asked to strictly adhere to the guidelines."

He said the teams had also been asked to give four-hour advance notice to the concerned security official if any member wanted to go out of the hotel so that adequate safety measures could be taken well in advance.

"We also want to ensure that there is no security concern about the place where any team member wants to visit," Doon said, adding they had written to the ICC and BCCI about alleged security violations by some officials of the West Indian cricket team when they were here recently to play their league match against Ireland.

He said it was for the first time that a jammer had also been included in the team's security.

The Mohali stadium has also been sealed and nearly 2,000 cops would be deployed in and around the PCA stadium on match-day as part of foolproof security measures, a Punjab police official said.

Police sources said that adequate security would also be ensured for the visiting Pakistani fans.


----------



## Awesome

1000 cops! Thats nice, thanks.


----------



## Areesh

That's appreciable indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

i wish the nsg was also there!


----------



## Paan Singh

bhai kon sa hotel hai ???
naam to batao,main ho kar aata hoon......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

*Welcome to India* team Pakistan !!! I wish you everything of the best in your game. May you be safe and comfortable in my motherland 

PS..We butchered that damn parrot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Mumbai was big security embarrassment , hope these precautions are enough to prevent anymore of such level


----------



## Kinetic

*Welcome to INDIA!!!! *


*Welcome to Punjab!!!*

*Welcome to Chandigarh!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Welcome. Chandigarh is one of the best cities in India. They will enjoy it.


----------



## Abhishek_

sab said:


> Rawalpindi Express has arrived


 
post reported

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sab

Abhishek_ said:


> post reported



Delete the fun out of the game....then you will have ghanta in hand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

sab said:


> Rawalpindi Express has arrived


 
i have swayed my troll wand

let the trollings begin, ready get set, troll!!!!!


----------



## fida jan

sab said:


> Delete the fun out of the game....then you will have ghanta in hand


 
remove the bad taste humor trolling from the world and world will have peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

can any one give info on chandigarh police?


----------



## ZaYYaF

Nice arrangements. Good luck to both teams. Let us have a match of a lifetime!


----------



## Awesome

I wish there is a at least one stand with plenty of Pakistan support!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

Last Hope said:


> Why ?
> Dont they trust the Bharti people, and think we might get attacked ??


 
What are you talking about trusting? We know evil Bhartis are bad. But what is wrong here? 





Asim Aquil said:


> I wish there is a at least one stand with plenty of Pakistan support!



4000 visas approved earlier and 1500 approved after Pakistan reached semi. But I think ticket will be a major problem.


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan is getting all the luxuries in the form of security (1000 policemen) and Taj hotel....and I know why!

Bakre ko halal karne se pehle khilana pilana hota haina baba...Mohali me tau ye bakra halal hoga hi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan is getting all the luxuries in the form of security (1000 policemen) and Taj hotel....and I know why!
> 
> Bakre ko halal karne se pehle khilana pilana hota haina baba...Mohali me tau ye bakra halal hoga hi...


 
bakray nahi hum nay gain bheji hain .

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------




ashok321 said:


> Pakistan is getting all the luxuries in the form of security (1000 policemen) and Taj hotel....and I know why!
> 
> Bakre ko halal karne se pehle khilana pilana hota haina baba...Mohali me tau ye bakra halal hoga hi...


 
 tum log kab sa halal khanay lagay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Last Hope said:


> Why ?
> Dont they trust the Bharti people, and think we might get attacked ??


 
yes,u r right......
dont trust us,we will backstab u


----------



## Paan Singh

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan is getting all the luxuries in the form of security (1000 policemen) and Taj hotel....and I know why!
> 
> Bakre ko halal karne se pehle khilana pilana hota haina baba...Mohali me tau ye bakra halal hoga hi...


 
kuj tey dhang naal post karya karo paaji,
24 ghantey galat hi likhogey pakistan de against

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fida jan

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan is getting all the luxuries in the form of security (1000 policemen) and Taj hotel....and I know why!
> 
> Bakre ko halal karne se pehle khilana pilana hota haina baba...Mohali me tau ye bakra halal hoga hi...


 
bhai ji koi bakra eid nai arahi hai jo aap bakre ko halal kerne ki baat ker rahe hain

aur 1000 police r not only responsible for pak security but for indian security as well as both teams are staying together... got it???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Prism said:


> yes,u r right......
> dont trust us,we will backstab u


 
u infidels.....

jokin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Usama86

Prism said:


> bhai kon sa hotel hai ???
> naam to batao,main ho kar aata hoon......


 
Bhai article to parho us main likha hay naam. 2nd paragraph 2nd line 2nd last word.


----------



## Kinetic

War of words already started.... lol

*Sachin will have to wait for 100 international tons: Afridi*

India (Ind) vs Pakistan (Pak): Sachin will have to wait for 100 international tons: Afridi


----------



## Paan Singh

BATMAN said:


> Hotels in india serves cooked cow only to blonde, for others.... it is veggie burger which you have to share with live cow sitting next to you.


 
yarr ki hogya hai tenu.....

ki galat hoya hai tere naal........
lagda hai teri film ni bani barey din to is karke eh haal hai

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




Kinetic said:


> War of words already started.... lol
> 
> *Sachin will have to wait for 100 international tons: Afridi*
> 
> India (Ind) vs Pakistan (Pak): Sachin will have to wait for 100 international tons: Afridi


 
sachin can wait 4 days more..
afridi is right


----------



## Paan Singh

Usama86 said:


> Bhai article to parho us main likha hay naam. 2nd paragraph 2nd line 2nd last word.


 
sorry yaar main dekhya ni......

vaisey thodi door haiga....
eh hotel chandigarh wich hai ,mohali wich ni


----------



## Hulk

We have to make sure they enjoy their stay in India. I use to love the days when Indian and Pakistani's were in good terms.


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> y
> 
> 
> sachin can wait 4 days more..
> afridi is right



 but you dont want to lose na


----------



## gaurish

Kinetic said:


> War of words already started.... lol
> 
> *Sachin will have to wait for 100 international tons: Afridi*
> 
> India (Ind) vs Pakistan (Pak): Sachin will have to wait for 100 international tons: Afridi


 
Someone tell afridi that we will not make him wait for the flight back home on 30th itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Usama86

Prism said:


> sorry yaar main dekhya ni......
> 
> vaisey thodi door haiga....
> eh hotel chandigarh wich hai ,mohali wich ni


 
Acha veerya zara ja ker chek tay ker police wallay aik haazar he haygay nay yah kaam han? akhbar wallian da koi bharosa nahi!! aik aik banda gin kay annay hay tussan.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Kinetic said:


> War of words already started.... lol
> 
> *Sachin will have to wait for 100 international tons: Afridi*
> 
> India (Ind) vs Pakistan (Pak): Sachin will have to wait for 100 international tons: Afridi


 


And many Pakistanis here pray for Sachin to get his 100. Because if he scores a hundred India will not win (like the last 2)


----------



## Wounded-Monk

I guess security is equally important in every game so what's the fuss about......


----------



## Humanist

*Script has been already written... Manmohan singh in the stands and 1.5 billion Indians and Pakistani will be witnessing Sachin's 100th century on 30th March in the biggest match of the World cup..*


----------



## Wounded-Monk

I hope either we win the match or sachin makes a ton.....at least we will have something to boast about.....


----------



## Paan Singh

Usama86 said:


> Acha veerya zara ja ker chek tay ker police wallay aik haazar he haygay nay yah kaam han? akhbar wallian da koi bharosa nahi!! aik aik banda gin kay annay hay tussan.


 
pta hai yaaar,

jis din match honda hai ..
puri road block kar dende ne..
koi cycle vi ni jaa sakdi.....
police hi hondi hai uthey...
so no tension yaar..


----------



## Kinetic

Kinetic said:


> War of words already started.... lol
> 
> *Sachin will have to wait for 100 international tons: Afridi*
> 
> India (Ind) vs Pakistan (Pak): Sachin will have to wait for 100 international tons: Afridi


 
*Both teams are equal: Yuvraj *

 I am playing for a very special person: Yuvraj


India never underestimates any team.


----------



## Imran Khan

after i see you kids i am thinking for make a day in year troll free day. what you guys say? select the date so we have to celebrate a day without trolling.

troll free day should be every 30 march

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Humanist said:


> *Script has been already written... Manmohan singh in the stands and 1.5 billion Indians and Pakistani will be witnessing Sachin's 100th century on 30th March in the biggest match of the World cup..*


 
If Pakistan can take money to win the match than why not Sachin be seduced to act on century script?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Singh invites Gilani, Zardari to Pak-India showdown
Updated at 1828 PST Friday, March 25, 2011

[Singh invites Gilani, Zardari to Pak-India showdown]
NEW DELHI: Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh Friday invited Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani and President Asif Ali Zardari to watch semi-final match between Pakistan and India in Mohali, Geo News reported quoting Indian media.

According to the Indian TV channel, Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh will witness the semi-final match to be played at Punjab Cricket Association ground in Mohali.

"I propose to be at Mohali to watch the World Cup semi-final match between India and Pakistan to be held on 30th March," Dr Singh said in a letter to President Zardari.

"There is huge excitement over the match and we are all looking forward to a great game of cricket that will be a victory for sport. It gives me great pleasure to invite you to visit Mohali and join me and the millions of fans from our two countries to watch the match," he said.

Dr Singh wrote a similar letter to Mr Gilani, inviting him and his wife to join him at Mohali.

Bookmark and Share
Blog Forum
Give Comments


Related Stories
Indian PM&#8217;s invitation received: FO

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

National

Indian PM&#8217;s invitation received: FO
Updated at 2130 PST Friday, March 25, 2011

[Indian PM&#8217;s invitation received: FO]
ISLAMABAD: Indian Prime Minister Dr. Manmohan Singh on Friday invited President Asif Ali Zardari and Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani for the World Cup Semi Final match at Mohali on March 30.

The first semi-final match of the ICC World Cup is being played between Pakistan and India at Mohali, India.

According to Foreign Office, the invitation from Indian Prime Minister to the President and the Prime Minister was received on Friday evening.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Imran Khan said:


> after i see you kids i am thinking for make a day in year troll free day. what you guys say? select the date so we have to celebrate a day without trolling.
> 
> troll free day should be every 30 march



No way. Its my birthday.

And no troll=unlimited boriyat


----------



## JonAsad

Humanist said:


> *Script has been already written... Manmohan singh in the stands and 1.5 billion Indians and Pakistani will be witnessing Sachin's 100th century on 30th March in the biggest match of the World cup..*


 
i really wish tendulker makes century in SM which will contribute to your loss-


----------



## @nline

Humanist said:


> *Script has been already written... Manmohan singh in the stands and 1.5 billion Indians and Pakistani will be witnessing Sachin's 100th century on 30th March in the biggest match of the World cup..*


 
What if he will be failed to do that?


----------



## JonAsad

@nline said:


> What if he will be failed to do that?


 
bhai- shub shub bolo- aisa anat na kero- tendulker ko century bananay do-


----------



## alphamale

Jana said:


> tum log kab sa halal khanay lagay



halal ho ya jhatka hum sab kha lete hai.


----------



## BATMAN

alphamale said:


> halal ho ya jhatka hum sab kha lete hai.


 
Good....Gosht khatay say bowling fast hoti hay.


----------



## WAQAS119

Just to contribute towards excitement!


----------



## kavish

WAQAS119 said:


> Just to contribute towards excitement!


 
kya ch***ya song hai ye.....


----------



## Awesome

kavish said:


> kya ch***ya song hai ye.....


Come back when you figure out how not to speak like one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

kavish said:


> kya ch***ya song hai ye.....


 
har cheez tumhay apni tarah hi lagti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

BTW... why Pakistani team landed in India so early?
Match after 5 days!! unnecessary risk of getting involved in conspiracies.


----------



## fida jan

Asim Aquil said:


> Come back when you figure out how not to speak like one.


 
lollzz, kavish ko aise baatain song ke bare main nai kerni chahye ki asim ki presence main


----------



## Secret Service

acetophenol said:


> i wish the nsg was also there!


 
i heard on Geo tv that 500 commandos has been deployed at hotel ....


----------



## Secret Service

To ne phir pukara h farzandan e islam ko rohe "Ghaznavi"

Tere MUJAHID botparoston se phir takarane ko betab hain

PAKISTAN vs INDIA


----------



## DesiGuy

BATMAN said:


> BTW... why Pakistani team landed in India so early?
> Match after 5 days!! unnecessary risk of getting involved in conspiracies.


 

don't worry, just behave as a guest and leave as a guest.


----------



## blackops

Asim Aquil said:


> Come back when you figure out how not to speak like one.


 
lol hahahahaha


----------



## Super Falcon

well hope we win the world cup semi final against INDIA INSHAHALLAH


----------



## Mike2011

Syama Ayas said:


> Mumbai was big security embarrassment , hope these precautions are enough to prevent anymore of such level


 
Don't worry, Pakistan won't be playing in Mumbai. They will return through wagaha border.


----------



## SEAL

Security was not good local cops with Insas rifle Indian government must provide security ring of special forces with modern firearms.


----------



## Paan Singh

fox said:


> Security was not good local cops with Insas rifle Indian government must provide security ring of special forces with modern firearms.


 
arey yaar,
chandigarh is one of most peaceful area.....
educated people there..
no goones here


----------



## SEAL

Prism said:


> arey yaar,
> chandigarh is one of most peaceful area.....
> educated people there..
> no goones here


 
I like Chandigarh
Awein Rakhi na tu dil vich palekhay.. 
Chandigahr vch yaar mery dera paa k baithy..


----------



## Paan Singh

fox said:


> I like Chandigarh
> Awein Rakhi na tu dil vich palekhay..
> Chandi ghar vch yaar mery dera paa k baithy..


 
phir ki chandey ho ki yaran vastey nsg bulaiye


----------



## ashok321

Bakre ki nani kab tak khair manaigi oye......a jaoo kusne....... wo b chandigarh....best city of India......Indian PM (Singh) watching....Harbhajan would score the century..........lol..........WELCOME TO BE HALALED 


After the match pakistanis would sing the following:


MAIN TA AWIEN AWIEN LUT GAYA.......LOl

4 VARI TA ALREADY LUT GAY NE....HOR KI CHYIDA.....LOl


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Humanist said:


> *Script has been already written... Manmohan singh in the stands and 1.5 billion Indians and Pakistani will be witnessing Sachin's 100th century on 30th March in the biggest match of the World cup..*


 
India's population - 1.2 billion . just a lil correction


----------



## Paan Singh

ashok321 said:


> Bakre ki nani kab tak khair manaigi oye......a jaoo kusne....... wo b chandigarh....best city of India......Indian PM (Singh) watching....Harbhajan would score the century..........lol..........WELCOME TO BE HALALED
> 
> 
> After the match pakistanis would sing the following:
> 
> 
> MAIN TA AWIEN AWIEN LUT GAYA.......LOl
> 
> 4 VARI TA ALREADY LUT GAY NE....HOR KI CHYIDA.....LOl


 
chor yaar,
kyun aiven aiven hi boli ja rya hai


----------



## zakiahmed

fida jan said:


> lollzz, kavish ko aise baatain song ke bare main nai kerni chahye ki asim ki presence main


 
kavish is not very bad boy....
i think he did it in hurry...
he thought *** will not make it offensive...


----------



## Desert Fox

so i heard this match is going to be fixed in india's favor?? So then what's the point of being so cheery and happy when Pakistan is going to lose anyway??


----------



## Paan Singh

SilentNinja said:


> so i heard this match is going to be fixed in india's favor?? So then what's the point of being so cheery and happy when Pakistan is going to lose anyway??


 
how do u know??
can u tell me?


----------



## azfar

Lets hope they play safely and return to home safely and this match will not produce the same result as past.


----------



## Desert Fox

Prism said:


> how do u know??
> can u tell me?


 
some indian member and another Pakistani member mentioned it! is it true or not? is its true then its really *d up that you can't even enjoy a decent cricket game these days


----------



## zakiahmed

Bookies make India hot favourite to beat Pakistan
Gaurav Gupta, TNN | Mar 26, 2011, 12.35am IST


MUMBAI: Indian cricket fans who are praying day and night for MSD's men to trump Pakistan in the 'mother of all battles' at Mohali on March 30, can take heart. Most global betting websites predict that India will put it across Afridi's resurgent boys.

Ladbrokes has tipped India at 4/7 (win 57 paise on every rupee bet), while giving Pakistan an 11/8 chance. On Betfair, India is favoured at 1.58, Pakistan is at 2.68. Bet365.com too backs the hosts, giving them odds of 8/15 against Pakistan's 6/4. Sri Lanka (4/9), meanwhile, is expected to beat England (7/4) easily in the last quarterfinal on Saturday.

The only glitch here that the game seldom follows the form-book.

India (Ind) vs Pakistan (Pak): Bookies make India hot favourite to beat Pakistan


----------



## fida jan

india is solely being prefered on the grounds that they are the hosts.....

btw i dont care what bookies prefer, the match just not get fixed... and that pakistan plays bad asss and defeat them.. as it had already done..


----------



## Abhishek_

fida jan said:


> india is solely being prefered on the grounds that they are the hosts.....
> 
> btw i dont care what bookies prefer, the match just not get fixed... and that pakistan plays bad asss and defeat them.. as it had already done..


 
pakistan is a very strong team, especially when they face India. It would be foolish to underestimate them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mautkimaut

well if bookies are saying and Pakistani team is involved, it has to be true...


----------



## Mujeeb47

Well ...... All international bookies are from India. Lakin ab k history change honay wali hai.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mujeeb47 said:


> Well ...... All international bookies are from India. Lakin ab k history change honay wali hai.


 
..you what?? none of those named on this thread are indian bookies. they are either high street betting shops or british based online bookmakers!!


----------



## Hulk

mautkimaut said:


> well if bookies are saying and Pakistani team is involved, it has to be true...


 
haha made me laugh, you have a point.


----------



## BATMAN

mautkimaut said:


> well if bookies are saying and Pakistani team is involved, it has to be true...


 


indianrabbit said:


> haha made me laugh, very much possible.


 
It is only possible when terrorists are shooting Srilankan team in Pakistan and inidan is head of ICC.

Every Pakistani please join this page as a protest to unfair ICC.

WE Protest Against ICC & Haroon Lorgat (Pakistan Cricket Team Zindabad) | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

BATMAN said:


> *It is only possible when terrorists are shooting Srilankan team in Pakistan and inidan is head of ICC.*
> Every Pakistani please join this page as a protest to unfair ICC.
> 
> WE Protest Against ICC & Haroon Lorgat (Pakistan Cricket Team Zindabad) | Facebook


 
batman.. go & do some research to find out who was the head of ICC at the time of attack, before spreading this BS!! i know you have this fetish for conspiracy theories! but for love of god don't go blind on it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Usama86

What are the astrologists and jotishi people predicting in India?


----------



## sur

Liquid said:


> Dude, these type of people are the same people calling Paksitanis 'curry-heads',P@kis , cab drivers, etc. So its pretty funny you posted that.


Just came across that video,,, Didn't have any specific intensions,, how about the Parrot that was Killed coz it predicted 3 times that pakistan will win,,,
Watch from *minutes:3:10*... 
-


----------



## BATMAN

sur said:


>


 
This video may force ICC to ban few more players... perhaps a 5 player Pakistani squad can please... indians.


----------



## sergente rehan

i've confidence in my team. Pakistan will win this match even if we are playing in a hostile ground with serious concerns about the security issues.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I cant understand Hindi/Urdu dude. And I dont care about a parrot prediction.. Lets just wait and see which team brought the heat in march 30!


----------



## fida jan

Usama86 said:


> What are the astrologists and jotishi people predicting in India?


 
if not india they they are ready for being killed jst like indian parrot....


----------



## fida jan

Liquid said:


> I cant understand Hindi/Urdu dude. And I dont care about a parrot prediction.. Lets just wait and see which team brought the heat in march 30!


 
mr liquid you cant even properly speak english, just look at your grammar..


----------



## JanjaWeed

sur said:


> Just came across that video,,, Didn't have any specific intensions,, how about the Parrot that was Killed coz it predicted 3 times that pakistan will win,,


 
my friend.. this was a satire from a pakistani blogger & even your media fell for it!!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

fida jan said:


> mr liquid you cant even properly speak english, just look at your grammar..


 
I am not speaking, I am writing. I dont care, because most of the time when Im on the web Im sleepy!

Lets see which team brings the heat!!


----------



## fida jan

Liquid said:


> I am not speaking, I am writing. I dont care, because most of the time when Im on the web, I am sleepy!


 
y, r u on a pot or some, or ganja gives you weed???


----------



## Water Car Engineer

fida jan said:


> y, r u on a pot or some, or ganja gives you weed???


 
Sure buddy..


----------



## JanjaWeed

fida jan said:


> y, r u on a pot or some, or *ganja gives you weed*???



what's that suppose to mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

are all these bookies indians? I have feeling that pakistani blowking attacks will destroy indians...let see and watch our lions ....

indian media is reacting as india has already won the world cup...poor guys


----------



## sur

JanjaWeed said:


> my friend.. this was a satire from a pakistani blogger & even your media fell for it!!


OK, my bad...


----------



## Awesome

Rs 5,000 cr at stake in Mohali



> Cops, IB on their toes as India-Pakistan semi-final clash is expected to rake in millions for bookmakers across both countries
> 
> An India-Pakistan match is almost always a big money-spinner, and a World Cup semi-final clash is as big as it gets. Bookies and punters across the country are gearing up to run a show that is estimated to rake in Rs 5,000 crore on the betting circle as India takes on Pakistan in the semi-final at Mohali on March 30.
> 
> Minutes after India's win over Australia in the quarter-final clash at Ahmedabad, bookies unable to predict a clear winner have rated both India and Pakistan at 90 paise to win the semi-final clash. "Both are strong teams. But the rates could reopen on Friday," informed a senior bookie.
> 
> Even as the police stepped up vigil, bookies fear that members of the Dawood Ibrahim gang could make a windfall from the turnover. Dawood's presence in Karachi could play a major role in the outcome of the match fear Mumbai bookies.
> 
> There are reasons to suspect that some of the bookies owing allegiance to the D Company may default under pressure from Dawood's henchmen. "The possibility of sauda fok is not ruled out if Pakistan loses the match against India,'' a senior bookie pointed out.
> 
> Joint Commissioner of Police (crime) Himanshu Roy on the other hand said his men are on alert looking out for bookies and punters. "We are trying to track them," remarked Roy.
> 
> Insiders informed that the India-Pak match is expected to bring a windfall to hawala operators across the sub-continent. A large number of high profile bookies from Pakistan are planning to 'cut' their bets through Dubai, which is the hub of illegal money transfers during the betting season.
> 
> Security threat
> 
> The seriousness of the terror threat to the World Cup final at Wankhede Stadium can be gauged from the fact that the Commissioner of Police Arup Patnaik is personally supervising security arrangements.
> 
> The first layer of security will comprise a mobile combat team of one sub-inspector and four men under the command of an Assistant Commissioner of Police. They will be armed with two AK-47 assault rifles, one Sten gun, two SLRs and five 9mm pistols.
> 
> The second layer will comprise 20 personnel from the Quick Response Team (QRT). Four special bulletproof vehicles commanded by a sub-inspector will also be positioned in the area.
> 
> QRT personnel will be equipped with bulletproof trucks (Maharakshaks). Each truck will have a complement of nine commandos and one officer.
> 
> IB Alert
> The Intelligence Bureau (IB) issued a fresh directive to all police departments to look out for terror suspects who might enter the country through Wagah on the pretext of watching the India-Pakistan match at Mohali.
> IB officials said they have reasons to suspect that a number of Pakistani spectators who came into the country to watch the cricket matches have not returned.
> 
> Bookie odds
> India: Rs 1.90
> Pakistan: Rs 4.70
> Sri Lanka: Rs 5.20
> New Zealand: Rs 7.50
> England: Rs 12.50
> 
> Number Game
> 
> 30,000
> The number of seating capacity of the Mohali Stadium
> 
> 5,000
> No of visas that were to be issued to spectators from Pakistan
> 
> March 30
> Day India will clash with Pakistan in the World Cup semi-final at Mohali


----------



## Respect4Respect01

mautkimaut said:


> well if bookies are saying and Pakistani team is involved, it has to be true...


 
not true, sure any team can lose for money, but Pakistan would never do that AGAINST india, because when facing india, zameer n gharait comes into the scene


----------



## Kinetic

Why anyone should care about what bookies think? Only some stupid people invest there and lose their money.


----------



## Paan Singh

india gonna loose this one


----------



## killeragent

Prism said:


> india gonna loose this one


 
I second that, if we currently look at money in booking table and the ratio of money made highly in favor of india..It means india is gonna lose and the head bookers are gonna make Bigggg money..In end.,You never knowww


----------



## CardSharp

zakiahmed said:


> Ladbrokes has tipped India at 4/7 (win 57 paise on every rupee bet), while giving Pakistan an 11/8 chance. On Betfair, India is favoured at 1.58, Pakistan is at 2.68. Bet365.com too backs the hosts, giving them odds of 8/15 against Pakistan's 6/4.


 

I think these odds will still make for a exciting match. I personally know plenty of people with a good head on their shoulders, that would still play these odds if they felt there was an edge to be had.


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

its gonna be tough match. i think the game will mostly revolve around how well indian batsmen play pakistani spinners. 

india has seen enough of umar gul. but i dont think most indian batsmen have seen enough of mohd hafeez and azmal.


----------



## Areesh

Prism said:


> india gonna loose this one


 
Ameen, InshaAllah. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guli Danda

75-25 in India's favor.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

well india is a strong team.


----------



## gowthamraj

My inner feeling also predict it's very less or no chance for India reach final


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> well india is a strong team.


 
Nope, only their batting is strong but their bowling will make Pakistani batting strong, As for Pakistan our bowling attack is furious, any thing can happen it will be luck too, but i don't know but my inner feeling says Pakistan will win this game anyhow.


----------



## American Pakistani

Guli Danda said:


> 75-25 in India's favor.


 
No it is 60 40 in Pakistan favour, i saw Pak vs Aus & Pak vs WI & Pakistani bowling looking in very hifi form. It will be really really very bad luck if we lost, but i think it won't happen & we will win.


----------



## Paan Singh

hope zardari gilani comes and do add some luck in indian team


----------



## Rafael

It will be all decided by the performance of one man - Shahid Afridi

If he bowls well and get wickets than I am sure Pak can restrict India to a low score. And for people who believe that India plays the spin well, than I must tell you that pressure of Indo-Pak match can make you look like an idiot. Same goes for Pakistanis. 

Look what the pressure can do to batsmen like Sachin, Laxman and Ganguly. Afridi was not even in any bowling form at that time as compared to now. He is in form of his life as far as bowling is concerened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

i think thread shud be closed till starting of indo-pak match......
ppl getting frustrated and creating frustration to others by posting bla bla...


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

well i do agree pakistani spinners are in form of their life. but do u really wanna give example of performance in fourth innings of test match on a turing pitch while discussing one dayers?


----------



## Fireurimagination

It's gonna be a close match but i think India will eventually win


----------



## Rafael

GUNS-N- ROSES said:


> well i do agree pakistani spinners are in form of their life. but do u really wanna give example of performance in fourth innings of test match on a turing pitch while discussing one dayers?



I suggest you to go through the highlights of Pak-WI match again and see the ball turning!


----------



## IFB

Pakistan is a very strong team they can kick our a*ss if they want to...bookies please help india


----------



## fida jan

Guli Danda said:


> 75-25 in India's favor.


 
75-25 , well maybe you are in for a huge shocker than, maybe a heart attack may result in it


----------



## Spring Onion

gowthamraj said:


> My inner feeling also predict it's very less or no chance for India reach final


 
You have a strong team than ours. a long bating lineup whereas our batsmen are unpredictable above all our record of playing under pressure s very bad. now keeping in view an irritating crowd of thousands our players will be more under pressure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

what are indian jotshis saying ??? any prediction


----------



## divya

Jana said:


> what are indian jotshis saying ??? any prediction


 
Gazwa e Pakistani cricket team on 30march2011

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

divya said:


> Gazwa e Pakistani cricket team on 30march2011



Gazwa e Pak


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jana said:


> what are indian jotshis saying ??? any prediction


 
they have left it to the parrots & parrots are on strike for killing their mate!!


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> what are indian jotshis saying ??? any prediction


 
jyotshi kehnda,,,

jad tak jana ni aayegi,koi chance no haga pakistan da.......

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




Jana said:


> You have a strong team than ours. a long bating lineup whereas our batsmen are unpredictable above all our record of playing under pressure s very bad. now keeping in view an irritating crowd of thousands our players will be more under pressure


 
phir zordari aa rya hai ke ni...
gilani te confirm haiga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> phir zordari aa rya hai ke ni...
> gilani te confirm haiga



paa jee bharati keh rahay nay man mohni nu match vekhan naa ana dhoni tay load vad jay ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Enough with the predictions!


----------



## Spring Onion

JanjaWeed said:


> they have left it to the parrots & parrots are on strike for killing their mate!!


 
 shiv sena ka naam 

Yeh bazi cricket ki bazi ha 

yeh bazi tum hee haro gay 

har ghar say totta niklay ga 

tum kitnay tottay maro gay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> paa jee bharati keh rahay nay man mohni nu match vekhan naa ana dhoni tay load vad jay ga


 
mms nu te main rok lavanga..
but zordari bara jaruri hai india vastey...
india da luck haiga zordari


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> shiv sena ka naam
> 
> Yeh bazi cricket ki bazi ha
> 
> yeh bazi tum hee haro gay
> 
> har ghar say totta niklay ga
> 
> tum kitnay tottay maro gay


 
famous sms going on in pkistan these days.....
tusi vi sms pardey ho
main sochya c,tusi sms banandey ho


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> mms nu te main rok lavanga..
> but zordari bara jaruri hai india vastey...
> india da luck haiga zordari


 
Tusi hun tak dakya noose hegay ho ?

main samjhya bharat taraqee kar gaya hona


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jana said:


> shiv sena ka naam
> 
> Yeh bazi cricket ki bazi ha
> 
> yeh bazi tum hee haro gay
> 
> har ghar say totta niklay ga
> 
> tum kitnay tottay maro gay



 that was a good one! din't know you are a shaayar too!! maybe you should give up ur day job!!


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> Tusi hun tak dakya noose hegay ho ?
> 
> main samjhya bharat taraqee kar gaya hona


 
aajkal asi vi babeyan kol jandey haan.....
india-pak match wale din te jana painda hai,otherwise pure saal taraqee kardey haan

;;;;;;;

tusi aana ni ki,main kya wagah border to bus chalegi.....
upar char ke aa jana,yaa phir bus de bonut te bai jana


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> aajkal asi vi babeyan kol jandey haan.....
> india-pak match wale din te jana painda hai,otherwise pure saal taraqee kardey haan



Hoay tay dakyanosi ee na after all 

;;;;;;;



> tusi aana ni ki,main kya wagah border to bus chalegi.....
> upar char ke aa jana,yaa phir bus de bonut te bai jana


 
  kyun main koi bharati aan jay bonudt day bethan


----------



## notsuperstitious

I just hope its a good match and there is no fight on the pitch. One team will win and one will lose. Its a game.

Hope the losing team does not get treated unfairly, as they have already made it to semis and done well.


----------



## Spring Onion

fateh71 said:


> I just hope its a good match and there is no fight on the pitch. One team will win and one will lose. Its a game.
> 
> Hope the losing team does not get treated unfairly, as they have already made it to semis and done well.


 

Yup. if all think like that then sports will live otherwise i see its becoming phobia


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> kyun main koi bharati aan jay bonudt day bethan



chalo thaley beh ke aajana


----------



## Matterhorn

and what about 60,000 sitting inside the stadium on the 30th. Hope they will not behave like what they did against Sri Lanka in the Eden Gardens Cricket Ground in Kolkata long time back. Would they hold them in their seats after they loose against us. Any thing can happen. Hope they have planned for the worst


----------



## iPhone

I think if either side is predicting they're gonna walk all over the other then they are hugely mistaken and are already walking down the path of defeat by using the overconfidence route. Sure you have India as the favorite team in the bookie world and in the "experts analysis" world but it's a really tough match for either team to win.


----------



## Paan Singh

bookies will loose too much.......
a lot of money will be drown if their favorite looses......

they also have huge power so their influence can't be neglected


----------



## ZaYYaF

Hey guys and gals, what is the probability of the match to finish in a tie? I mean, its not impossible, as it has happened already in this tournament.


----------



## iPhone

ZaYYaF said:


> Hey guys and gals, what is the probability of the match to finish in a tie? I mean, its not impossible, as it has happened already in this tournament.


 Some sacrifices' gotta be made for that to happen i.e. 5 parrots, 4 owls and 3 monkeys.


----------



## Markus

If a tie happens, then its gonna be a SUPER OVER.


----------



## mr42O

Bookie earn money if Pakistan win!!!!


----------



## BATMAN

Bookies cannot operate without involvement of ICC.
Pakistani players had received murder threats from Indian bookies.


----------



## divya

BATMAN said:


> Bookies cannot operate without involvement of ICC.
> Pakistani players had received murder threats from Indian bookies.


 
yessss go back home... before the match itself or we will kill you...


----------



## Paan Singh

BATMAN said:


> Bookies cannot operate without involvement of ICC.
> Pakistani players had received murder threats from Indian bookies.


 
so batman save them...
dont forget to take robbin also..

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




mr42O said:


> Bookie earn money if Pakistan win!!!!


 
they will win multi billions if india wins,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Sorry For All Bookies....ALLAH has booked the match for Pakistan .


----------



## Paan Singh

secretservice said:


> Sorry For All Bookies....ALLAH has booked the match for Pakistan .


 
luck of gilani has set again match in india's favor
if zordari comes then it will be outstanding win for india


----------



## Time Assassin

Lets look at satistics

India Batters usually make 300+ Pakistan has yet to make 300+ in this tornament.

Pakistan bowlers beat the Indian bowlers has they have the edge but Indians have been improving their bowling skills.

Pakistan fielding isn't up to standard while India's is.

If Sachin Tendulkar makes more then 100 runs India will lose  it always happens


----------



## majesticpankaj

pakistanis team is playing on the bowling friendly pitches in sri lanka and bangaldesh... now the time to do some reality check.... indian crowd will make their life hell


----------



## divya

Time Assassin said:


> Lets look at satistics
> 
> India Batters usually make 300+ Pakistan has yet to make 300+ in this tornament.
> 
> Pakistan bowlers beat the Indian bowlers has they have the edge but Indians have been improving their bowling skills.
> 
> Pakistan fielding isn't up to standard while India's is.
> 
> If Sachin Tendulkar makes more then 100 runs India will lose  it always happens


 
Another simple stastic

pakistan has never won a match a match against India in world cup


----------



## Secret Service

divya said:


> Another simple stastic
> 
> pakistan has never won a match a match against India in world cup


 
it is the Time to change History ..


----------



## BATMAN

majesticpankaj said:


> change ur country then


 
Indians will never stop conspiring against Pakistanis, no matter where they go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

BATMAN said:


> Indians will never stop conspiring against Pakistanis, no matter where they go.


 
yes ... whole world is suffering from inferiority complex... that make u happy


----------



## Matterhorn

Did bookies bet on Pakistan playing semi-final???


----------



## Matterhorn

Or hell will come to Mohali !


----------



## U-571



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Areesh

Yeh merai jawan. Shabash.


----------



## Spring Onion

are we playing him in semi final ??


----------



## Areesh

Jana said:


> are we playing him in semi final ??



It hasn't been confirmed that whether he is playing or not. But in my view we should.


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> It hasn't been confirmed that whether he is playing or not. But in my view we should.


 
Mohali pitch is dead slow so isnt going to be bad decision ?

though Wasim Akram saying Pakistan should play him


----------



## U-571

Areesh said:


> It hasn't been confirmed that whether he is playing or not. But in my view we should.


 
high hopes that he will be playing for sure..........

all seniors are saying he should play, mere glance of him will make indians future doubtful


----------



## U-571

Jana said:


> Mohali pitch is dead slow so isnt going to be bad decision ?
> 
> though Wasim Akram saying Pakistan should play him


 
shoaib knows how to bowl in any wicket, his bowling line and length matters most


----------



## Areesh

Jana said:


> Mohali pitch is dead slow so isnt going to be bad decision ?
> 
> though Wasim Akram saying Pakistan should play him


 
May be. But we need him to bowl a good spell of 5-6 overs with new ball. If he shatters the top order his job is nearly 80% done. He can be very lethal with new ball if bowls sensibly.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

According to Cricket legends Imran khan and Wasim Akram, nothing comes close to be ready for a contest than a match fitness.And that you can get only by playing in a match and fulfilling all that is required , I'm hopeful that he'll be adding more and more bowling sessions during practice.Thing that worries me is he hasn't played any world cup matches after that defeat against NZ.

But he's Shoiab Akhtar,whenever he returns ,he proves his name and class.

The whole nation will just love to watch him playing in full rhythm and enjoying his last days in international cricket.
As they say in Urdu.... *Aa gaya or chaa gya*........


----------



## U-571

S.U.R.B. said:


> According to Cricket legends Imran khan and Wasim Akram, nothing comes close to be ready for a contest than a match fitness.And that you can get only by playing in a match and fulfilling all that is required , I'm hopeful that he'll be adding more and more bowling sessions during practice.Thing that worries me is he hasn't played any world cup matches after that defeat against NZ.
> 
> But he's Shoiab Akhtar,whenever he returns ,he proves his name and class.
> 
> The whole nation will just love him seen playing in full rhythm and enjoying his last days in international cricket.
> As they say in Urdu.... *Aa gaya or chaa gya*........


 
in first few matches, his fitness level has been proved, only his problem his are the second or third spells, he has played a nice world cup so far, even if he takes out openers or takes first 2-3 wickets with new ball, most of his job is done, and if he proves restrictive in other spells he is proved 100% worthy then wahab riaz... rest our spinners can do 

hope he is mentally ready too...


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

*He still can bowl about 100 Miles , 

Here is the Clip , Shaiob's Devilry of 98.8 Miles/hour

Its called 'Budha Sher' (old Loin)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

*Weather forecast of Mohali on 30 th march 2011 :*

Green Thunder Storm expected with heavy showers of sixes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> *He still can bowl about 100 Miles ,
> 
> Here is the Clip , Shaiob's Devilry of 98.8 Miles/hour
> 
> Its called 'Budha Sher' (old Loin)*


 

More importantly ,it's the 21st over going on there.Which means that's the second spell by him.


Like Russel peters says.....
*Somebody gonna hurt pretty soon.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

indians r not commenting, they r speechless


----------



## Spring Onion

U-571 said:


> indians r not commenting, they r speechless


 
Oh come on man dont act like them.

Both sides have good players so lets enjoy the sports


----------



## S.U.R.B.

secretservice said:


> *Weather forecast of Mohali on 30 th march 2011 :*
> 
> *Green* *Thunder* Storm



Man that's dangerous. It's bad for the hosts.


secretservice said:


> expected with heavy showers of sixes ...



Don't worry those will be called , "*Aman ke chakkee*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Akhtar can do this...:


----------



## Areesh

Well akhtar should listen to this song along with working hard in the practice nets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

I'm not dissing Shoaib here, but I truly believe Indian batsmen would prefer the ball coming onto the bat with his and Umar Gul's pace, compared to Wahab Riaz's guile. If I was Afridi, I would play Riaz over Akhtar.


----------



## Areesh

twoplustwoisfour said:


> I'm not dissing Shoaib here, but I truly believe Indian batsmen would prefer the ball coming onto the bat with his and Umar Gul's pace, compared to Wahab Riaz's guile. If I was Afridi, I would play Riaz over Akhtar.


 
Thanks for the advice but we don't agree with your views. We have already seen Kemar Roach driving Wahab Riaz's balls for boundaries. So a big NO.


----------



## U-571

twoplustwoisfour said:


> I'm not dissing Shoaib here, but I truly believe Indian batsmen would prefer the ball coming onto the bat with his and Umar Gul's pace, compared to Wahab Riaz's guile. If I was Afridi, I would play Riaz over Akhtar.


 
they dont throw plastic balls.... ......, whats your point??


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Areesh said:


> Thanks for the advice but we don't agree with your views. We have already seen Kemar Roach driving Wahab Riaz's balls for boundaries. So a big NO.


 
Meh, good for us. Carry on


----------



## U-571

Areesh said:


> Thanks for the advice but we don't agree with your views. We have already seen Kemar Roach driving Wahab Riaz's balls for boundaries. So a big NO.


 
he means, real pakistani pacers(like gul and shoaib) throw plastic balls, and since the low medium pacers like wahab have slow speed he would be more lucky, since his low pace cant get the bowl to boundaries quickly..


----------



## Areesh

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Meh, good for us. Carry on


 
Like we were asking you. Lolzzz.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

U-571 said:


> they dont throw plastic balls.... ......, whats your point??


 
MY point is Shoaib's speed and inaccuracy go against him. Indian batsmen tend to gift their wickets away when they are bogged down.


----------



## Kinetic

http://www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130500/130574.jpg

ye kar kya raha hein?? isko kisino bol do ye high jump mtach nehi hein.  


BTW Akram asked Afridi to include him against India, I think Afridi would. Akhtar, Afridi (and kamran akmal ) are two stars of Pakistan's current cricket team. Without them match wouldn't be most enjoyable.


----------



## U-571

twoplustwoisfour said:


> MY point is Shoaib's speed and inaccuracy go against him. Indian batsmen tend to gift their wickets away when they are bogged down.


 
r u kiddin shoaib and gul are inaacurate, well beta lets see the match, talking to you before in banging head on wall


----------



## Guli Danda

Jana said:


> Mohali pitch is dead slow so isnt going to be bad decision ?
> 
> though Wasim Akram saying Pakistan should play him


Mohali pitch is dead slow? Please keep your cricketing knowledge to yourself.


----------



## U-571

Kinetic said:


> http://www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130500/130574.jpg
> 
> ye kar kya raha hein?? isko kisino bol do ye high jump mtach nehi hein.
> 
> 
> BTW Akram asked Afridi to include him against India, I think Afridi would. Akhtar, Afridi (and kamran akmal ) are two stars of Pakistan's current cricket team. Without them match wouldn't be most enjoyable.



well it depends who will enjoy more in his presence 

high jump bhi laga raha hai aur punch bhi ker raha hai


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

U-571 said:


> r u kiddin shoaib and gul are inaacurate, well beta lets see the match, talking to you before in banging head on wall


 
Arre bhai, I said Shoaib is inaccurate. Umar gul is very precise. Don't tell me you believe Shoaib has the best radar in the game.


----------



## Guli Danda

Shoaib ki sab se zyada pitai ho gi


----------



## U-571

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Arre bhai, I said Shoaib is inaccurate. Umar gul is very precise*. Don't tell me you believe Shoaib has the best radar in the game.*


 
dont tell me you are comparing shoaib to LCA tejas here man, its cricket

shoaib had some problems in NZ match, esp in the second spell, had no probs before, hope he is training to overcome that weakness, btw shoaib has been rested enough, he can play well after so much rest dear

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




Guli Danda said:


> Shoaib ki sab se zyada pitai ho gi


 
bhai aap jab itna predict ker sakte ho, apna future bhi predict ker lo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Guli Danda said:


> *Shoaib* ki sab se zyada pitai ho gi


 
This thread isn't about *Shoaib Malik*,@ thread starter kindly make some correction for our friends, they are losing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

U-571 said:


> shoaib had some problems in NZ match, esp in the second spell, had no probs before, hope he is training to overcome that weakness, btw shoaib has been rested enough, he can play well after so much rest dear


 
Problem is that Shoaib hasn't matured into a thinking bowler, unlike his rival Brett Lee. Shoaib still believes that the only way to take wickets is by blasting batsmen out. 

That may work once or twice, but won't work in every match.


----------



## SQ8

I could swear I heard this going on in the background while looking at the pictures.. 





Shoaib should concentrate on accuracy.. not speed.. and the captain should have him bowl in small bursts.. 
he can do what he could 11 years ago.. but experience counts for a lot.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Its not the grand finale as we expect to play in the finals and bring it back home!!! thanx







I don't have heavy expectations form out team just go out and have fun I think they played well this cup and proud of our team


----------



## U-571

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Problem is that Shoaib hasn't matured into a thinking bowler, unlike his rival Brett Lee. Shoaib still believes that the only way to take wickets is by blasting batsmen out.
> 
> That may work once or twice, but won't work in every match.


 
yr please stop ranting........... please..no tym for rants


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

U-571 said:


> yr please stop ranting........... please..no tym for rants


 
Lol, I think I hit a nerve there 

Anyways, best of luck for the match


----------



## U-571

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Lol, I think I hit a nerve there
> 
> Anyways, best of luck for the match


 
yr look im here not to talk to kids, and you post was pure childish post......


----------



## Secret Service

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Problem is that Shoaib hasn't matured into a thinking bowler, unlike his rival Brett Lee. Shoaib still believes that the only way to take wickets is by blasting batsmen out.
> 
> That may work once or twice, but won't work in every match.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Santro said:


> Shoaib should concentrate on accuracy.. not speed..


 
Exactly what I'm saying. Yet some people blinded by flags post such stupid comments:



secretservice said:


>


----------



## Paan Singh

yaar bas karooooooo,how many threads??
1)akmal thread
2)india cant win thread
3)shoaib thread..

and other parallel threads........

getting frustrated completely........


----------



## Jungibaaz

We should have him as part of our 11 but he has to concentrate on his accuracy, i'm sure he will get some wickets!


----------



## indianpatriot

pakistan gonna loose!


----------



## farhan_9909

I repeat again

I hate it to defeat indians at their home ground

bt this is their own mistake

by Shahid Afridi


----------



## S.U.R.B.

indianpatriot said:


> pakistan gonna *loose!*


 Yeah! they are going to *cut loose *on the 30th.

I just hope if we can *lose* some trolls here. Although they weren't expected to be here.


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

*AAN DO* !...


----------



## RayBan

hope he gets some consolation wickets in his last match on 30th. this edition of wc has been pretty bad for him.


----------



## Manticore

he sometimes comes to my gym and trust me he lifts some serious weights -- i try to get some tips out of him [eventhough i lift 160kg on squats ] !


nutrition and protien shakes all the way!!


----------



## Mike2011

100 per 0 will be his last match figures. Based on history of pak player, he may revoke his retirement and play again.


----------



## metro

seriously i dont understand why Pakistani fanboys are making such a hue n cry about their match against India for past few days.
Guys match hasnt even taken place yet.
It could be some serious humiliation for these fanboys if India won the match, which it is actually going to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Shoaib Akthar tried really hard to become actor in Bollywood but failed. So it shall be kept in mind before they include him in team. One mistake can sink Pakistan against India. Who knows, perhaps he still would like to be in Bollywood movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

metro said:


> seriously i dont understand why Pakistani fanboys are making such a hue n cry about their match against India for past few days.
> Guys match hasnt even taken place yet.
> It could be some serious humiliation for these fanboys if India won the match, which it is actually going to do.


 
yeah, its a fanboy page, its nothin useful

hey indian bro i dont care what shoaib was before this world cup, but he has taken some serious wickets, and has also proved to be worthy of considering in these matches, all i want is if he is selected he proves himself a lethal bowler out ther, nothing else matters

you are trying to appear smart, but by future predictin that pak is onna lose and your team will humiliate us, arnt you also proving to be a big jerk????
no pakistani is saying we will defeat you??

australia ko to ham pehly hi hara chuke hain, so whats the big fuss with you bharti guys


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

U-571 said:


> yeah, its a fanboy page, its nothin useful
> 
> hey indian bro i dont care what shoaib was before this world cup, but he has taken some serious wickets, and has also proved to be worthy of considering in these matches, all i want is if he is selected he proves himself a lethal bowler out ther, nothing else matters
> 
> you are trying to appear smart, but by future predictin that pak is onna lose and your team will humiliate us, arnt you also proving to be a big jerk????
> no pakistani is saying we will defeat you??
> 
> australia ko to ham pehly hi hara chuke hain, so whats the big fuss with you bharti guys


 
dil pe mat le yaar


----------



## majesticpankaj

U-571 said:


> yeah, its a fanboy page, its nothin useful
> 
> hey indian bro i dont care what shoaib was before this world cup, but he has taken some serious wickets, and has also proved to be worthy of considering in these matches, all i want is if he is selected he proves himself a lethal bowler out ther, nothing else matters
> 
> you are trying to appear smart, but by future predictin that pak is onna lose and your team will humiliate us, arnt you also proving to be a big jerk????
> no pakistani is saying we will defeat you??
> 
> australia ko to ham pehly hi hara chuke hain, so whats the big fuss with you bharti guys


 

aarey aap toh naraz ho gaye...apna gussa bacha ker rakhiye


----------



## @nline

I wonder what will happen to "One Billion Hearts of India" if Afridi & Co will crash them in semi-final,


----------



## Roby

Please, please play Shoaib. Sehwag will be delighted.



BTW the boxing training and all are good, can be used for self protection when they reach home after the semi knock out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

@nline said:


> I wonder what will happen to "One Billion Hearts of India" if Afridi & Co will crash them in semi-final,


 
Two billion tears.....


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Roby said:


> Please, please play Shoaib. Sehwag will be delighted.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW the boxing training and all are good, can be used for self protection when they reach home after the semi knock out.





*No Roby*,the first picture is the practice for a show off after sending openers back to the pavilion.








*And the second one is for Kamran Akmal if he drops them again.(to bust his nose)*.











You know *genuine fast bowlers* do take everything seriously. Hope it helps.

*U-571*, borrowed your pics on purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## majesticpankaj

secretservice said:


> Two billion tears.....


 
khushi ke aasuu


----------



## Secret Service

majesticpankaj said:


> khushi ke aasuu


 
Jab Pakistan jeetay ga tu app khush hon gay...Good..


----------



## Guli Danda

Pakistan buri tarah harega


----------



## Paan Singh

ppl are fighting like kids,
without result,nothing left to argue..


----------



## Guli Danda

Prism said:


> ppl are fighting like kids,
> without result,nothing left to argue..


 
oh bhra mere samjhya kar,sab nu excitement hai,bus thodi zyada ho gai see,cylinder khali kar rahe haan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

AstanoshKhan said:


>


 
Action replay please!


----------



## Paan Singh

Guli Danda said:


> oh bhra mere samjhya kar,sab nu excitement hai,bus thodi zyada ho gai see,cylinder khali kar rahe haan!


 
chalo phir karda rah puri raat......
main tey thak gya...


----------



## Guli Danda

Prism said:


> chalo phir karda rah puri raat......
> main tey thak gya...


 
meinu vi neend taan aa rahi ha,per cylinder haali khali nahi hoyea


----------



## Secret Service

Guli Danda said:


> Pakistan buri tarah harega


 
may be in Guli Danda match ....


----------



## farhan_9909

Dont reprt it plzzz

Uppar chatri neeche saya..wah wah..uppar chatri neeche saaya..
bhaag dhoni tera baap afridi aya..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

pakistan and india has played

total 26 matches on indian ground 

out of them 17 are won by pak and 9 by india


----------



## U-571

S.U.R.B. said:


> *No Roby*,the first picture is the practice for a show off after sending openers back to the pavilion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And the second one is for Kamran Akmal if he drops them again.(to bust his nose)*.
> You know *genuine fast bowlers* do take everything seriously. Hope it helps.
> 
> *U-571*, borrowed your pics on purpose.


 
why the hell u borrowed my pictures, dont you know it is copy write stuff and put couple of smileys to ruin it, u did an irrepairable mistake i will now bust your nose, and kick your arse

get ready mr surb


----------



## killeragent

Jana said:


> Mohali pitch is dead slow so isnt going to be bad decision ?
> 
> though Wasim Akram saying Pakistan should play him


 
 Mohali Pitch is the FASTEST one in WHOLE SUB CONTINENT...From where you get this random thoughts??


----------



## Guli Danda

killeragent said:


> Mohali Pitch is the FASTEST one in WHOLE SUB CONTINENT...From where you get this random thoughts??


 
She is just an overexcited girl.Mohali pitch is dead slow! that's what she said and i thought maybe Jana is a 2 year old


----------



## U-571

how many hours are left before this match, i cant concentrate on anything


----------



## S.U.R.B.

U-571 said:


> how many hours are left before this match,* i cant concentrate on anything*


 
LoL!! get some sleep.


----------



## Guli Danda

secretservice said:


> may be in Guli Danda match ....


 
NO!!World cup cricket match...you know 4-0??


----------



## gaurish

i hope shoaib plays ... whole of India wants him to play... we have full confidence in our team they will give a fitting reply to shoaib and give him a final send off


----------



## S.U.R.B.

gaurish said:


> i hope shoaib plays ... whole of India wants him to play... *we have full confidence* in our team they will give a *fitting reply* to shoaib and give him a final send off


 
*Ok*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gaurish

U-571 said:


> yeah, its a fanboy page, its nothin useful
> 
> hey indian bro i dont care what shoaib was before this world cup, but he has taken some serious wickets, and has also proved to be worthy of considering in these matches, all i want is if he is selected he proves himself a lethal bowler out ther, nothing else matters
> 
> you are trying to appear smart, but by future predictin that pak is onna lose and your team will humiliate us, arnt you also proving to be a big jerk????
> no pakistani is saying we will defeat you??
> 
> australia ko to ham pehly hi hara chuke hain, so whats the big fuss with you bharti guys


 

which serious wickets he took in this world cup????? did u forget the 2004 India tour of pakistan??? sehwag and tendulkar almost ended shoaib career...


----------



## U-571

S.U.R.B. said:


> LoL!! get some sleep.


 
cant get it, advise me some tension releasing pills dr sahab


----------



## Guli Danda

Shoaib,in my memory has always been beaten and gone for runs,whenever he played in India.


----------



## U-571

gaurish said:


> which serious wickets he took in this world cup????? did u forget the 2004 India tour of pakistan??? sehwag and tendulkar almost ended shoaib career...


 
mr gaurish, go and socialize with some agauri tribe people


----------



## Paan Singh

farhan_9909 said:


> Dont reprt it plzzz
> 
> Uppar chatri neeche saya..wah wah..uppar chatri neeche saaya..
> bhaag dhoni tera baap afridi aya..


 
u can keep ur self in pond and laugh at ur world,that its mine one.......
so continue it ....


----------



## gaurish

U-571 said:


> mr gaurish, go and socialize with some agauri tribe people


 
It makes me laugh how u became a senior member in here.... are u on topic... do u want to get personal??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

U-571 said:


>


 
We are having a Cricket match and he is practicing for boxing


----------



## JonAsad

Let me ask all of you indians- Salman Khan who???----- Shoaib Akhter the baddest of them all-


----------



## Frankenstein

We haven't won any match in Mohali except for the one we played against India, once in 1999 and the other in 2007, so it gives me some hope, InshaAllah we will win


----------



## S.U.R.B.

U-571 said:


> cant get it, advise me some tension releasing pills dr sahab


 
Check you visitors message and don't expect me to be so kind ,after that threat of busting my nose.

I hope mods understand the compulsion here of me going off topic.


----------



## gaurish

Frankenstein said:


> We haven't won any match in Mohali except for the one we played against India, once in 1999 and the other in 2007, so it gives me some hope, InshaAllah we will win


 
India had a bad record at motera and aus had a good record there still we won.... the best team will win...... past does not matter


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

divya said:


> Another simple stastic
> 
> pakistan has never won a match a match against India in world cup


 aus also never lost any match in world cup since 1999 but they did in this world cup so now you get ready ..talking about performance in this world cup pakistan played better than india. You were very close to lose against england and west indies. South africa also gave u tough time and then you let australua score more than 250.. Even bangladesh was hitting ur bowlers for four and sixes


----------



## majesticpankaj

Pakistanis are best in "SELF FULFILLING PROPHECY"


----------



## nescafe

salman khan looks tiny infront of shoaib akhtar


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

^ And what about ur media? No one can beat them. They are pretending as india has been won the cup lol


----------



## JonAsad

nescafe said:


> salman khan looks tiny infront of shoaib akhtar


 





 so tiny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BJP*

can any one tell me .. who broadcasts live world cup matches in pakistan... is it star sports??


----------



## Guli Danda

Salman Khan's profession got nothing in relation to Shoaib's
However Shoaib is an athlete,how would Shoaib look in front of:




 can't even imagine!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gaurish

Raja.Pakistani said:


> ^ And what about ur media? No one can beat them. They are pretending as india has been won the cup lol


 
why do u watch our channels y so obssed with our media.... our media will not sing pakistani tune ... willl they??? be logical.... dont watch our channels we never watch urs


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

^ BJP ptv and geo super

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guli Danda

Raja.Pakistani said:


> ^ BJP ptv and geo super


 
Understood...


----------



## desiman

nescafe said:


> salman khan looks tiny infront of shoaib akhtar


 
edit - forget it


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

^ haha look at the mentality of hindu . I dont give a s h i t about hindi crap movies and star plus drama. I just watch news to get amused that how self absorbed they are with all this propaganda that india is winner before even semifinal .. It is not logical to glorify indian team before contest and trust me if india lost any match same media will not take a second to take off the clothes of dhoni lol


----------



## jbond197

Raja.Pakistani said:


> ^ haha look at the mentality of hindu .


 
Abay kitni jaldi gir jaate ho tum log.. jab baat nahi hoti to personal attacks shuru.. After this comment of yours, anybody can judge the mentality of your likes.


----------



## U-571

gaurish said:


> It makes me *laugh* how u became a senior member in here.... are u on topic... do u want to get personal??


 
yr aisa ghusa na karo k kis main aap hi ko hasna parh jae , chill out just having fun bro...

p.s when did i get personal...


----------



## majesticpankaj

jbond197 said:


> Abay kitni jaldi gir jaate ho tum log.. jab baat nahi hoti to personal attacks shuru.. After this comment of yours, anybody can judge the mentality of your likes.


 
man!!! they do not see anything apart from religion.. i feel sorry for them


----------



## U-571

nescafe said:


> salman khan looks tiny infront of shoaib akhtar


 
god damn, so much tini tiny, roflmao....


----------



## Secret Service

Bas kar yar saarey.....pata nahi match ke bad kia yahan kia ho ga ...


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jbond197 said:


> Abay kitni jaldi gir jaate ho tum log.. jab baat nahi hoti to personal attacks shuru..


 
Do u need tissues to wipe ur tears :d it was not personal attack but response to his comment that why you watch our media lol now you can borrow his shoulder to cry on haha


----------



## Jango

at least akhtar i think is better than wahab riaz....who could prove very costly....wasim akram said that he told akhtar to warm up ten minutes prior to his second spell....that should help him....i dont know how but its wasim akram!!!


----------



## jbond197

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Do u need tissues to wipe ur tears :d it was not personal attack but response to his comment that why you watch our media lol now you can borrow his shoulder to cry on haha


 
Don't act like an over excited kid. What was the purpose of bringing religion in your response ? I don't think the person you responded to said anything about your religion.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jbond197 said:


> Don't act like an over excited kid. What was the purpose of bringing religion in your response ? I don't think the person you responded to said anything about your religion.


you over sensitive kid. If you are hindu and someone call you hindu, is it insult for you. He is hindu and i was talking about his childish comment that why peoples watch his channels lol


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I dont think we should take risk to give chance to shoib if he is not completely fit.. Wahab riaz is good allrounder but he need to hav some confidence in himself


----------



## U-571

riaz bowling is shitt, he cant place the bowl properly let alone, make yorkers, bouncers and make a good line, shoaib is very experienced and talented

if u play riaz as batsmen then again we have batsmen till no 8, we dont need any more, its better to play rehman than riaz, because we need a specialist bowler, if they hell bend on not playing shoaib


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Shoaib would be better , then Wohab Riaz as Riaz has not done well on Indian pitches , while Shaoib has already played in India so its a experience factor 
Wohab is younger but inexperienced , vs Shoaib who has experience and his bowling in best spells is almost unplayable 

In recent memories he has developed alot of variations to confuse the batsmen and that makes him a match winner -

Bowling figures almost identical figures but Shoaib took 2/42 in key game for pakistan vs Srilanka that to me 
should be the GAME changer

###########Mat Inns Overs Mdns Runs Wkts BBI Ave Econ SR 4 5 Ct St

Wahab Riaz 4 4 23.5 0 112 3 1/21 37.33 4.69 47.6 0 0 1 0
Shoaib Akhtar 3 3 24.0 1 122 3 2/42 40.66 5.08 48.0 0 0 0 0


DPMD Jayawardene b Shoaib Akhtar 2 12 10 0 0 20.00
NLTC Perera b Shoaib Akhtar 8 14 6 1 0 133.33

A bowler who can go 98 m/h can get you the game in just 2-3 deliveries against someone like lets say Yuvraj or Tandulkar

I think players need to enjoy themselves , as for Shoaib plays or not who ever plays we want performance


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

^ shoib is only better to riaz if he is physically fit to play otherwise you will see how expensive bowler he will be in critical stages with a lot of extras and wides which you cannot afford in close matches.. Raiz is new talented player but need some experience and support before you compare him with experienced shoib


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

When Indians start trying to associate with us or try to bringing the terrorism card as Pakistanis we have a right to put them in their place but it's a shame when we can't take constructive critism onboard even if they are our enemies. 

Indians are right although Shoaib can prove to be a master-stroke by Afridi he can also be our downfall as he can bowl wayward and wreckless, rarely does he switch his mentality after he's been hit around the park and could make the match go beyond the realms of being winnable. I would personally would play Shoaib instead of Riaz and let him open the bowling for around 2 overs to see how he fairs just like Sri Lanka did with Dilshan today, if he performs well let him continue and bowl 8 overs leaving a possible two overs to remove the tailenders.

Sehwag wicket is crucial by removing him early and it is possible as the guy can bat quite wrecklessly and gives his wicket away cheaply all the pressure will then be on Tendulkar shoulders to get the runs which will be a massive burden to carry on his shoulders as it will be his last wc infront of his home crowd against bitter rivals and personally think he would crumble under the enormous pressure.

Pakistan should win this match quite comfortably providing they bowl how they have been doing throughout the tournament bar NZ as i have a feeling the huge pressure and expectation will get to the Indians.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I think Riaz is inexperienced bowler to be thrown in middle of semi final specially in india every bowler need to go thru a series in India to adapt to the environment - and that to me says riaz is not best choice 

I think Shoaib is the man to trust Pakistan - he has given his all and I think he will win us the game its a psychalogical plus to have him - 

-----------------Idea bowling Attack
Afridi 
Ajmal 
Hafeez 
Razzak bahi
Gul 
Shoaib

When going to war you need to bring the BIG GUNs not little pistols

Some of the younger Indian batsmen might just get eager to hit him and that will cost them their wickets and that is where the allure of Shoaib lies


----------



## jbond197

Raja.Pakistani said:


> you over sensitive kid. If you are hindu and someone call you hindu, is it insult for you. He is hindu and i was talking about his childish comment that why peoples watch his channels lol


 
No calling any person as Hindu is not an insult but obviously you did not innocently threw "Hindu mentality" comment? BTW how were you so sure that the guy you are responding to is a Hindu(not all Indians are hindus, I guess u know this)? I have seen this problem with Pakistani kids. doesn't matter who they are talking to, if he is Indian than boom comes attacks on Hinduism.. 

I know I am wasting my time with an idiot. My last post on the thread. carry on with your stupidity.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

^ guns are only useful if they have the ability of fire. I love shoib akhthar and there is no doubt that he is better than riaz but a bowler can give good performance only if he is physically fit to play no matter how great he is and none of you even think about his fitness aspect..we should let him play even if he cannot run and has pain in his legs


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I think Riaz is inexperienced bowler to be thrown in middle of semi final specially in india every bowler need to go thru a series in India to adapt to the environment - and that to me says riaz is not best choice
> 
> I think Shoaib is the man to trust Pakistan - he has given his all and I think he will win us the game its a psychalogical plus to have him -
> 
> -----------------Idea bowling Attack
> Afridi
> Ajmal
> Hafeez
> Razzak bahi
> Gul
> Shoaib
> 
> When going to war you need to bring the BIG GUNs not little pistols



Yeah i agree with that bowling attack, experienced and they have all performed on the big stage, Razzak should come in at no.5 to bat just like what Yuvraj is doing for India and if Pakistan don't make that bold move atleast put him above Afridi whatever happens as it's a crime that a guy so talented with the bat is left to rot by batting with tailenders where he stand no chance of putting up a decent total.


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Raja.Pakistani said:


> ^ guns are only useful if they have the ability of fire. I love shoib akhthar and there is no doubt that he is better than riaz but a bowler can give good performance only if he is physically fit to play no matter how great he is and none of you even think about his fitness aspect..we should let him play even if he cannot run and has pain in his legs


 
Murali played today with a hamstring problem and took two crucial wickets which i'm sure is a great deal worse than Shoaibs niggles and lack of fitness!


----------



## U-571

hey raja whats the big fuss man, shoaib is only gonna bowl the first few overs, the first 10 overs.... with gul, rest is with the spinners..

shoaib has proved that still he is deadly, and he tries to miss the bowl at the lowest...

why r u with wahab?? he has no sense where his bowl lands, even an unfit shoaib is thousands better that riaz...


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

U-571 said:


> hey raja whats the big fuss man, shoaib is only gonna bowl the first few overs, the first 10 overs.... with gul, rest is with the spinners..
> 
> shoaib has proved that still he is deadly, and he tries to miss the bowl at the lowest...



If Shoaib does well and bowls all his overs at the beginning of Pakistan bowling spell then he should go off injured and allow a more energetic fielder to come on in his place i.e Shehzad which will also give him time to rest for the final.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jbond197 said:


> No calling any person as Hindu is not an insult but obviously you did not innocently threw "Hindu mentality" comment? BTW how were you so sure that the guy you are responding to is a Hindu(not all Indians are hindus, I guess u know this)? I have seen this problem with Pakistani kids. doesn't matter who they are talking to, if he is Indian than boom comes attacks on Hinduism..
> Also, there are Hindus in Pakistan as well what do you have to say about their mentality. Enlighten us.


lol you are exactly doing same things what i did ...just like you know kids.. I know hindu kids and i can judge their mentality from their childish comment .. My media lol
i never come across any hindu in pakistan so i cannot talk about them..hindus are not bad its only when they give childish remarks i cannot resist to give them taste of their owm medicine
now uncle(as u are saying others kids again and again which is personal attack :d) please dont cry


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

PakistaniPacifist said:


> Murali played today with a hamstring problem and took two crucial wickets which i'm sure is a great deal worse than Shoaibs niggles and lack of fitness!


 murali is spinner while shoib is fast bowlers and for fast bowlers fitness is more important than spinner. Afrdi and coch waqar younas were not stupid to give shoib rest . Did not they aware that unfit shoib could be better than wahab ?

I dont mind who they give chance to play as they know better than us who is more important for team and i think they will never take our opinions in consideration before giving wahab or shoib any chance in semi final


----------



## Secret Service

What Shahid Khan Afridi said today : *Tendulkar have to wait for the End of WC to complete his century of 100s.*


----------



## Jawad BT

Indian Bookies Lost 200 crore in August In Pak-England Test and in result of there loss made sure they Frame Pakistani Team with one of there Punters.. And Now the Bets have gone high for the Big match* 5000 Crore*.. Lets see what have they decided for Mohali.. In the End its only a Game of Cricket. 

Indian media and Indian Bookies have one thing in common and that is both are confused. I thought that the Report said that India cannot win or loose a match until it is instructed by the Bookies.. So that means what ever they have performed in the World cup was all fixed. They weren't good enough. They have there grounds there crowd there own conditions and still they think that Indian Bookies wont let them win. yes if they claim theres a big Bet going on this match they are right its legal in India and you can read zillion articles on them every one Bets in India from the Heads of the state to a third grade background dancer of the Bollywood. I think the Indian media had a paln in mind and thought by doing this they can save there defeat as per there Links with the underworld but cannot bycott the match thats just great. I personally thing India Media should get matured enough *to fight against the issue rather than create an issue.*


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jawad BT said:


> *Indian Bookies Lost 200 crore in August In Pak-England Test and in result of there loss made sure they Frame Pakistani Team with one of there Punters.. *And Now the Bets have gone high for the Big match* 5000 Crore*.. Lets see what have they decided for Mohali.. In the End its only a Game of Cricket.
> 
> Indian media and Indian Bookies have one thing in common and that is both are confused. I thought that the Report said that India cannot win or loose a match until it is instructed by the Bookies.. So that means what ever they have performed in the World cup was all fixed. They weren't good enough. They have there grounds there crowd there own conditions and still they think that Indian Bookies wont let them win. yes if they claim theres a big Bet going on this match they are right its legal in India and you can read zillion articles on them every one Bets in India from the Heads of the state to a third grade background dancer of the Bollywood. I think the Indian media had a paln in mind and thought by doing this they can save there defeat as per there Links with the underworld but cannot bycott the match thats just great. I personally thing India Media should get matured enough *to fight against the issue rather than create an issue.*


 
This is what i called master class...


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

^ indian media will never be mature lol


----------



## U-571

raja ko samjhana is chez ke mutaradif hai


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

^ haha ohey save ur head :d do u even know that i have faced the bowling of shoib and he was my college fellows although he was too senior than me


----------



## Jawad BT

majesticpankaj said:


> This is what i called master class...


 
Lets fight together against these Bookies and show them that cricket is a game of owner and not there Business Plan and the people who are watching it are not living in Fools Paradise. We cannot just treat cricket like WWF Entertainment.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

How you will fight with bookies?


----------



## Kompromat

Afridi and co should prepare for a backlash if they don't play him and if God forbids Pakistan loses , they are going to be asked why they didn't play him in the match.


Suggest some solutions to these akmal brothers please.


----------



## indianpatriot

PAKISTAN GONNA LOSE...BECAUSE ITS LOOSE!


----------



## WHITESMOKE

World Cup cricket fever was at its peak here Saturday with a Rs.15,000 ticket of next week's India and Pakistan semi-final match at Mohali being sold for up to Rs.100,000 in the black market, said a man close to the black market operators.

A Rs.15,000 ticket may cost between Rs.85,000 to Rs.100,000, depending upon the negotiations by a buyer with the black marketer, said the man who did not wish to be named.

"Demand for tickets is increasing with each passing day. Nobody wants to miss the live action of India-Pakistan clash. There are buyers, who are ready to pay Rs.100,000 for a Rs.15,000 ticket. The prices can go even higher in the next couple of days," he said.

"Most of the ticket seekers are non-resident Indians, who have come to Punjab on holiday. Besides there are buyers from Delhi, Himachal Pradesh, Haryana and Uttar Pradesh," he said.

While a Rs.250-ticket was being sold on the sly for Rs.5,000, Rs.500-tickets were available in the black market for over Rs.10,000. A Rs.1,000-ticket was being sold for nearly Rs.15,000, he said.

India and Pakistan will play under floodlights Wednesday at the Punjab Cricket Association (PCA) stadium at Mohali, some 10 km from here.

Tickets in black for Mohali tie | News | NDTVSports.com

A mods: can you shift the thread to cricket discussion please.


----------



## Mani2020

We need to play him because on his day he can rock n roll any batting line up even if he doesn't bowl second spell well still we have options to cover him with others as we are playing with 6 bowlers atleast shoaib is 100 times better than the dead fish Riaz


----------



## Mani2020

indianpatriot said:


> PAKISTAN GONNA LOSE...BECAUSE ITS LOOSE!


 
oh thank you for informing us mr.illusionist


----------



## WAQAS119

A man asked OCTOPUS: Will India win Semi final?

The Octopus slowly folded its tentacles one by one.......................!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Except the middle one...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

WAQAS119 said:


> A man asked OCTOPUS: Will India win Semi final?
> 
> The Octopus slowly folded its tentacles one by one.......................!
> 
> .
> .Except the middle one...................


 
Only WAQAS will talk with an octopus!!!


----------



## majesticpankaj

Kinetic said:


> Only WAQAS will talk with an octopus!!!


 
waqas also knows the middle one of octopus ... 

after the game .. waqas will say to octopus "tussi great ho .. taufa kabul karo"... be careful waqas octopus has a lot of tentacles


----------



## WAQAS119

^Dil pay mat loo yaar!


----------



## ashok321

So gilani has accepted man mohan singh'e offer to be in Mohali to watch Pakistan go down for the 5th time under his (Gilanis) nose...

India v Pakistan, semi-final: Pakistan PM accepts Indian invitation


----------



## gaurish

secretservice said:


> What Shahid Khan Afridi said today : *Tendulkar have to wait for the End of WC to complete his century of 100s.*


 
You can do all lthe talking with the mouth .... pakistan players are talking more then Indians which makes me feel good. it means Indian team is well in control of the situation and does not feel to reply to any comments made by opposition... Pakistan may be feeling the heat so afridi is trying to get under the skin of Indians with his comments... i hope India talks with bat and ball and gut feeling is they will....


----------



## ashok321

> You can do all lthe talking with the mouth .... pakistan players are talking more then Indians which makes me feel good.



Empty vessel sounds more.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gaurish

India , Indian govt , Indian players have enogh money and no bookie can decide fate of any Indian players .... i feel to laugh wen somebody brings up such issues related to Indian team... with a population of billion every cricketer dreams to playing for India and a player of calibre of playing in a world cup is definately no short of money, alll he wants is to make the country proud at a world stage... the current Indian team can even play without their salaries for the country... 
I do not know about other countries but if u are selected for India and you play one year for the team you will have enough money to run 2 generations atleast.... so this topic is really not needed...


----------



## Jango

if we play akhtar...then we have two options....pakistan will not open the bowling with a spinner although we have been doing that for the last two three matches and have been very successful......OR.....we play gul later on in the bowling and open with akhtar and a spinner....but then again gul is very well set and is taking early wickets which is crucial....so a tough call!!


----------



## ashok321

Australia which lost to both India n Pakistan has follwoing to say:

World Cup 2011: India will be hard to beat - Ponting




> Though Sri Lanka and Pakistan could argue over which nation enjoyed the most gilted path to the World Cup semi-finals, their wide margins of victory have not dissuaded Australia captain Ricky Ponting from regarding India as the tournament's most likely winner.





> "India are going to be hard to beat," he told reporters in Sydney. "They are a very powerful team, there's no doubt about that, their bowling probably hasn't quite hit its straps as much as they would like yet, but their batting is very good.



 I think India will beat Pakistan and if it ends up being an India Sri Lanka final it will be a great game of cricket

Enjoy the gems of Ponting....


----------



## ashok321

Akhtar is an overweight dude, who breaths hard after couple of overs....lately, and in this WC, his performance has been lackluster......


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan will win, you guys will see on Thursday, my heart says Pakistan will beat India.

BTW india would be under huge huge pressure to perform against Pakistan on its home ground.

Pakistani players should play aggressively in all fields, they should look for very quick wickets as the Indian innings start, & try to wrap Indian innings around 100runs. & i know Pakistan have ability with a exteremly powerful bowling attack.

Inshallah Pakistan will win, PLEASE PAKISTANI MEMBERS PRAY FOR PAKISTAN TEAM AFTER EVERY NAMAZ & EVERY HOUR OR HALF. We need to win, man my heart is beating so fast & it is saying Pakistan will win.


----------



## gaurish

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan will win, you guys will see on Thursday, my heart says Pakistan will beat India.
> 
> BTW india would be under huge huge pressure to perform against Pakistan on its home ground.
> 
> Pakistani players should play aggressively in all fields, they should look for very quick wickets as the Indian innings start, & try to wrap Indian innings around 100runs. & i know Pakistan have ability with a exteremly powerful bowling attack.
> 
> Inshallah Pakistan will win, PLEASE PAKISTANI MEMBERS PRAY FOR PAKISTAN TEAM AFTER EVERY NAMAZ & EVERY HOUR OR HALF. We need to win, man my heart is beating so fast & it is saying Pakistan will win.


 
You had a much better bowling attack in 2003 world cup... what happened then ???? shoaib waqar and wasim.... it din bother us ... u think umar and overweight shoaib will bother us now????


----------



## ashok321

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan will win, you guys will see on Thursday, my heart says Pakistan will beat India.
> 
> BTW india would be under huge huge pressure to perform against Pakistan on its home ground.
> 
> Pakistani players should play aggressively in all fields, they should look for very quick wickets as the Indian innings start, & try to wrap Indian innings around 100runs. & i know Pakistan have ability with a exteremly powerful bowling attack.
> 
> Inshallah Pakistan will win, PLEASE PAKISTANI MEMBERS PRAY FOR PAKISTAN TEAM AFTER EVERY NAMAZ & EVERY HOUR OR HALF. We need to win, man my heart is beating so fast & it is saying Pakistan will win.


 
Why did not the prayer work last four times that Pakistan lost???


----------



## ashok321

> Pakistani players should play aggressively in all fields, they should look for very quick wickets as the Indian innings start, & try to wrap Indian innings around 100runs. & i know Pakistan have ability with a exteremly powerful bowling attack.



If above is right - why Pakistan lost against NL with wide margin of 110 runs ?


----------



## Evil Flare

ashok321 said:


> If above is right - why Pakistan lost against NL with wide margin of 110 runs ?


 

Thats b/c we are Pakistani Team .. We can loose badly anytime , We can beat anyone in the world when we want ..


----------



## ashok321

Aamir Zia said:


> We can beat anyone in the world when we want ..




Why then you lost four times to India in a WC?


----------



## ashok321

Sri Lanka v England: Sangakkara eyeing all-Asian final 



> But if Sri Lanka can beat New Zealand in the other semi-final in Colombo on March 29, it will mark the first final to feature two Asian teams.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Aamir Zia said:


> Thats b/c we are Pakistani Team .. We can loose badly anytime , We can beat anyone in the world when we want ..


 
yes i agree pak is the most unpredictable team.


----------



## ashok321

'Shoaib inclusion against India risky' - World Cup 2011 - Cricket Next



> However, if a well-placed source in the *Pakistan team is to be believed, the team management including skipper Shahid Afridi and coach Waqar Younis, are not in favour of Shoaib playing in Mohali on Wednesday*, as they are irked by the maverick pacer's behaviour after the defeat to New Zealand in the league phase.
> "People don't know the situation within the team. After that match, Shoaib had behaved very badly with Kamran Akmal and other players, and the situation would have badly got out of hand if the manager and coach had not intervened," the source said.



*"He was fined for his behavior and since than the truth is that he has also not trained with heart and appears to be content to prepare for his retirement now," the source said.*

The match against India is a big high-pressure game and the management does not feel that Shoaib is in the right mental or physical shape to face such a challenge


----------



## MM_Haider

ashok321 said:


> Why then you lost four times to India in a WC?


 
What a stupid question these indians always ask.. tell me why you lost in Mohali against pakistan? why you didnt win against pakistan in champions trophy, why the statistics show that in all one day matches paksitan still leads?? these all are stupid and childish arguments.. 

Hold your breath till 30th and save your comments.. you will be needing them on 30th... a humble advice.


----------



## ashok321

Enough experience of playing in India: Kamran - World Cup 2011 - Cricket Next


----------



## ashok321

MM_Haider said:


> What a stupid question these indians always ask.. tell me why you lost in Mohali against pakistan? why you didnt win against pakistan in champions trophy, why the statistics show that in all one day matches paksitan still leads?? these all are stupid and childish arguments..
> 
> Hold your breath till 30th and save your comments.. you will be needing them on 30th... a humble advice.


 
Because, the answer was addresed to the following remarks:



> We can beat anyone in the world when we want ..



And tall claims require taller evidence....


----------



## gaurish

Be ready for this


----------



## ashok321

Ind-Pak: more than just a final at stake, Cricket Blogs India: Unplugged



> The mind games have already started with Shahid Afridi saying that Sachin's 100th ton will have to wait and they will allow no Indian player to score big. This comment will surely fire up the Little Master and come Wednesday Afridi might have to eat his own words.


----------



## ashok321

Taufel-Gould to umpire Ind-Pak clash - World Cup 2011 - Cricket Next



> Mohali: Australian Simon Taufel, a winner of five consecutive ICC Umpire of the Year awards, and England's Ian Gould were today appointed as the on-field officials for the high-voltage India-Pakistan World Cup semifinal on Wednesday.


----------



## ashok321

Ind-Pak mind games begin in Asia super show - World Cup 2011 - Cricket Next



> "My advice to the Indian team is to take sleeping pills, otherwise they won't be able to sleep," added Imran in his Hindustan Times column.


----------



## ashok321

Be at best behaviour: Ex-PCB chief to Ind, Pak - World Cup 2011 - Cricket Next

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

*ALL PAKISTANI PLAYERS SHOULD LISTEN THIS SONG BEFORE GOING TO BATTLE GROUND.*


----------



## Al-zakir

I am planing to take off from work to watch the match.what is the time diffrence between india and usa?


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> And tall claims require taller evidence....


 
And the taller evidence is that we successfully achieved the taller target last time we played at this ground of mohali. So STFU.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Al-zakir said:


> I am planing to take off from work to watch the match.what is the time diffrence between india and usa?


 
match starts at 2.30pm IST. if you are in the east coast u r 9 & half hrs behind or 12 & half if you are in the west!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Al-zakir said:


> I am planing to take off from work to watch the match.what is the time diffrence between india and usa?


 
13.5 hrs from PST, 10.5 from EST.

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




JanjaWeed said:


> match starts at 2.30pm IST. if you are in the east coast u r 9 & half hrs behind or 12 & half if you are in the west!!


 
Mate that changed now. DST changed that on 13th March.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

India is half an hour behind Bangladesh..also google?


----------



## Crypto

no offence guys

yaad rakho.. Tumhari Sheila jawaan hai, Aur munni badnaam hai.. aur Pakistan ki cricket team ka captain pathan hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Vinod2070 said:


> 13.5 hrs from PST, 10.5 from EST.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Mate that changed now. DST changed that on 13th March.


 
ah.. u r right.. guess what.. just realised that the clocks went forward this mormning in UK as well!!


----------



## Guli Danda

Echelon said:


> no offence guys
> 
> yaad rakho.. Tumhari Sheila jawaan hai, Aur munni badnaam hai.. aur Pakistan ki cricket team ka captain pathan hai


 
Aur tere deemag mein jo keeda hai,woh pahelwaan hai!


----------



## ashok321

Areesh said:


> And the taller evidence is that we successfully achieved the taller target last time we played at this ground of mohali. So STFU.


 
Pakistan has ALWAYS lost against India in WC....4-0

Now that is a taller Evidence...


----------



## Break the Silence

Well guys!!! watever you have your own points to define India or Pakistan as favourites but... IMHO Pakistan cannot win against India...
On facebook, I bet wid Fawwaz...If India will loose , i will quit facebook. lol!!


----------



## Vinod2070

Echelon said:


> no offence guys
> 
> yaad rakho.. Tumhari Sheila jawaan hai, Aur munni badnaam hai.. aur Pakistan ki cricket team ka captain pathan hai


 
I thought you stone people to death for adultery? 83% of Pakistanis support that.


----------



## Break the Silence

would love to see Shoaib bowling against Sachin... Still fresh in memories....That six Over thirdman boundry....LOL!!


----------



## ashok321

Pay Rs 1 lakh to watch Indo-Pak match in Mohali - India News - IBNLive









> New Delhi: Ticket prices for India's high-octane World Cup semifinal clash with Pakistan at Mohali on Wednesday are going through the roof, with the black marketeers making the most of a mad rush, sources told CNN-IBN.


----------



## ashok321

Yuvraj, a man with golden touch - World Cup 2011 - Cricket Next



> A joke is doing the rounds at the World Cup that if India's Yuvraj Singh bats even with a stump, he will return to the dressing-room with at least a half-century under his belt. The aggressive left-hander has already compiled 341 runs in seven matches with one hundred and four half-centuries at an amazing average of 113.66.


----------



## aks18

Echelon said:


> no offence guys
> 
> yaad rakho.. Tumhari Sheila jawaan hai, Aur munni badnaam hai.. aur Pakistan ki cricket team ka captain pathan hai


 

hahahahahaha


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan has ALWAYS lost against India in WC....4-0
> 
> Now that is a taller Evidence...


 
And Pakistan lost all the matches against Pakistan in Mohali even if they set huge targets against Pakistan. Now that's an even more taller evidence.


----------



## rockstarIN

ashok321 said:


> Enough experience of playing in India: Kamran - World Cup 2011 - Cricket Next


 
He will drop catches...i'm sure about it..!!


----------



## farhan_9909

i think Shoiab is gonna send someone to hospital this time


----------



## Guli Danda

No Pakistani batsmen in top 20 run scorers of the WC!
How can they beat India with such a weak batting line up.


----------



## aks18

Vinod2070 said:


> I thought you stone people to death for adultery? 83% of Pakistanis support that.


 
oh that must be told u by ur media


----------



## ashok321

aks18 said:


> hahahahahaha


 
Khali dialogue mar ke koi aaj tak match nahi jeeta...

khali wali...


----------



## Guli Danda

Pakistani batting won't let them win


----------



## rockstarIN

ashok321 said:


> Ind-Pak: more than just a final at stake, Cricket Blogs India: Unplugged


 
Pakistanis always speak non sense before India-Pak match always. I remember once Akram said that for him, this (India-Pak match) is a practice and immediately was criticized by a Pak commentator. And Pakistan lost at the end.


----------



## rockstarIN

farhan_9909 said:


> i think Shoiab is gonna send someone to hospital this time


 
He might be having nightmares about Sachin-Sewag. And remember, Lee-Johnson-Tait clocked almost 145-157 km/hr every ball but little success. What this guy can do which Lee can't?


----------



## Areesh

rockstar said:


> Pakistanis always speak non sense before India-Pak match always. I remember once Akram said that for him, this (India-Pak match) is a practice and immediately was criticized by a Pak commentator. And Pakistan lost at the end.


 
Pakistanis always speak nonsense. OH come on. That is bit a case of pot calling the kettle black. When having likes of clowns like Sidhu it looks very much unreal to me.


----------



## aks18

Guli Danda said:


> No Pakistani batsmen in top 20 run scorers of the WC!
> How can they beat India with such a weak batting line up.


 

*pak vs zim target was 164 that was low scoring match ,,, against australiaa again low scoring match ,, against west indies again low scoring* match , against pakistan bowled out at low score came case in watch with canada ... 



while ur team batted 1st in most of matches thats the reason of ur players in top 10 most runners


----------



## rockstarIN

Areesh said:


> Pakistanis always speak nonsense. OH come on. That is bit a case of pot calling the kettle black. When having likes of clowns like Sidhu it looks very much unreal to me.


 
He is a commentator, i'm talking about Pak captains b4 Indo-Pak matches..


----------



## ashok321

aks18 said:


> *pak vs zim target was 164 that was low scoring match ,,, against australiaa again low scoring match ,, against west indies again low scoring* match , against pakistan bowled out at low score came case in watch with canada ...
> 
> 
> 
> while ur team batted 1st in most of matches thats the reason of ur players in top 10 most runners


 
So are top 20 batsmen from Sri lanka and England.....
Its talent and ability......please stop the crap of slow scoring!
No takers...


----------



## aks18

ashok321 said:


> Khali dialogue mar ke koi aaj tak match nahi jeeta...
> 
> khali wali...


 
sheela ko jawan karnay aur muni ko badnam karnay mai match kahan say aa gaya bech mai


----------



## U-571

rockstar said:


> He will drop catches...i'm sure about it..!!


 
he said enuf experience with india


----------



## aks18

ashok321 said:


> So are top 20 batsmen from Sri lanka and England.....
> Its talent and ability......please stop the crap of slow scoring!
> No takers...


 
so did srilanka won against pakistan ??? what about england ??? we are happy with our batting why u r soo worried about our team  our performance in group matches was better than urz


----------



## U-571

lo gi shoaib playing football too


----------



## Guli Danda

Areesh said:


> Pakistanis always speak nonsense. OH come on. That is bit a case of pot calling the kettle black. When having likes of clowns like Sidhu it looks very much unreal to me.


 
Sidhu is nothing in front of ZH! 

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




U-571 said:


> lo gi shoaib playing football too


Shoaib really looks disgusting.


----------



## ashok321

'Yuvi may cut down on sixes in Mohali' - World Cup 2011 - Cricket Next



> Yuvraj etched his name into the record books after becoming the first player in the World Cup to take five wickets and score a half century in the same match.


----------



## Areesh

rockstar said:


> He is a commentator, i'm talking about Pak captains b4 Indo-Pak matches..


 
As far as I know. It was a Pakistan Bangladesh match in 1999 WC which Wasim called as practice match and Pakistan lost that match. It wasn't an Indo Pakistan match.


----------



## mautkimaut

Echelon said:


> no offence guys
> 
> yaad rakho.. Tumhari Sheila jawaan hai, Aur munni badnaam hai.. aur Pakistan ki cricket team ka captain pathan hai


 
pathan hai isliye ladko ko jyada khatra hai..


----------



## ashok321

rockstar said:


> Pakistanis always speak non sense before India-Pak match always. I remember once Akram said that for him, this (India-Pak match) is a practice and immediately was criticized by a Pak commentator. And Pakistan lost at the end.



And thats why its 4-0 in India's favour, and its gonna be 5-0 this time....


----------



## ashok321

farhan_9909 said:


> i think Shoiab is gonna send someone to hospital this time


 
That someone will be himself!


----------



## aks18

mautkimaut said:


> pathan hai isliye ladko ko jyada khatra hai..


 
bacha lay apnay tendulkar ko :p


----------



## ashok321

aks18 said:


> bacha lay apnay tendulkar ko :p


 
Dont worry!

Uske ek ishare pe India chaliti hai - bacha le apne Shaheed Afriqi ko


----------



## Areesh

Guli Danda said:


> Sidhu is nothing in front of ZH!




I love your obsession with Zaid Hamid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

why do players play football match?????.....and the news in the media is that the pakistani players first warmed up then played football adn then after nets session did some thing extraordinary....they did some weird training excersices on marble floors!!!.....they excersised and jogged on marble floors!!....now why is that??


----------



## Jango

pakistan may not play akhtar because after the new zealand match he was disgusted with kamran akmal adn said alot of words to him and thats the reason...although i would prefer him to wahab riaz...as indians know how to play spin well so give akhtar adn gul the new ball.


----------



## ashok321

nuclearpak said:


> pakistan may not play akhtar because after the new zealand match he was disgusted with kamran akmal adn said alot of words to him and thats the reason...although i would prefer him to wahab riaz...as indians know how to play spin well so give akhtar adn gul the new ball.


 
Buda sher kiya shikar karega - bukha marega!


----------



## rockstarIN

Areesh said:


> As far as I know. It was a Pakistan Bangladesh match in 1999 WC which Wasim called as practice match and Pakistan lost that match. It wasn't an Indo Pakistan match.


 
It was..!! and immediately Remmiz Raja who was a commentator criticized him for those comments.

4th Super: India v Pakistan at Manchester, Jun 8, 1999 | Cricket Commentary | ESPN Cricinfo

Read the link, there was probably a tounge in cheek comment by Wasim Akram saying it's a "practice game"


----------



## Areesh

rockstar said:


> It was..!! and immediately Remmiz Raja who was a commentator criticized him for those comments.
> 
> 4th Super: India v Pakistan at Manchester, Jun 8, 1999 | Cricket Commentary | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> Read the link, there was probably a tounge in cheek comment by Wasim Akram saying it's a "practice game"


 
He also called Pakistan Bangladesh match in group stages as practice match. He might have said this as practice match too since we have already qualified for the semis in that WC. So no problem.


----------



## U-571

Guli Danda said:


> Shoaib really looks disgusting.


 
why dude????????????


----------



## aks18

ashok321 said:


> Dont worry!
> 
> Uske ek ishare pe India chaliti hai - bacha le apne Shaheed Afriqi ko


 

jub zero par out ho gaya na tumhara tendu aur india har gaya tub daikhain gay kon kis k isharay par chalta hai


----------



## soul hacker

The fastest there is, the fastest there was and the fastest there ever will be....Shoaib Akhtar the Legend&#65279;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

India will win the match. No doubt about it.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

new drama. . .

according to an Indian news channel; Pak vs India match is fixed. .


----------



## @nline

India k mandiro mein PujaPaat shru,
Hum ne be sawa lak ka khatam shru kia hi

*LA ILLAH ILLA ANTA SUBHANAKA INNE KUNTO MINAZWALEMEN*

Ans forward as you can.


----------



## Usama86

This is getting too much now, its too long a wait for such a big game. 

INDIANS-- are absolutely sure that their team will beat Pakistan and also lift the trophy, i have not heard a single person on TV saying anything less then that. With the experienced team they have and the batting they boast they find it almost impossible to imagine a loss to Pakistan or anyone for that matter. They say that this is India's best possible chance to become world champions after a long time and must not be wasted at any cost.

PAKISTANIS-- feel that they stand a very good chance because the team has found a sudden self-belif and are on a roll, the bowling has found the perfect rhythm and a right combination of bowlers has been struck to do the job. Normally when our bowling is in this sort of form we don't lose matches. Having said that most people know that its a 50/50 match and could go anyway because of Pakistan's inconsistency and a doubt over their ability to handle huge pressure as the team has many inexperienced players. 

This match is going to be a heart breaker on either side of the border. Defeat against the arch rivals will be difficult to swallow but I feel that Pakistanis are mentally better prepared to handle a loss then their neighbors. ( all thanks to our govt. who have given us practice to live in tough times )


----------



## Ignited Mind

aks18 said:


> bacha lay apnay tendulkar ko :p



I recall a very interesting incident thaqt happened during an India-Pakistan match:

Sehwag batting, Sachin on runner's end. Afridi bowling...

Afridi to Sehwag: Maar Chakka, maar chakka

Sehwag to Afridi: Wo dekh dusre end pe tera baap khada hai

A few minutes later...

...Sachin hits a six on an Afridi delivery...


----------



## @nline

Ignited Mind said:


> I recall a very interesting incident thaqt happened during an India-Pakistan match:
> 
> Sehwag batting, Sachin on runner's end. Afridi bowling...
> 
> Afridi to Sehwag: Maar Chakka, maar chakka
> 
> Sehwag to Afridi: Wo dekh dusre end pe tera baap khada hai
> 
> A few minutes later...
> 
> ...Sachin hits a six on an Afridi delivery...


 
Tere Sehwag ki "Hawaa" nikaal dega Afridi,


----------



## Ignited Mind

@nline said:


> Tere Sehwag ki "Hawaa" nikaal dega Afridi,


 
Chal so ja bachche , 30 ko saari raat rona jo hai tune


----------



## @nline

Ignited Mind said:


> Chal so ja bachche , 30 ko saari raat rona jo hai tune


 
Tu PDF se "Sanyaas" le le,
Kyonke teri team ka bharkaas nikal de ga Pakistan.


----------



## Ignited Mind

@nline said:


> Tu PDF se "Sanyaas" le le,
> Kyonke teri team ka bharkaas nikal de ga Pakistan.


 
So ja munna, so ja...30 ko tune saari raat maatam manana hai.


----------



## U-571




----------



## @nline

Ignited Mind said:


> So ja munna, so ja...30 ko tune saari raat maatam manana hai.


 
Bhagwan teri rkasha kare, spootar


----------



## Mani2020

Ignited Mind said:


> So ja munna, so ja...30 ko tune saari raat maatam manana hai.


 
be in your limits while posting otherwise we can also cross our limits


----------



## MM_Haider

soul hacker said:


> The fastest there is, the fastest there was and the fastest there ever will be....Shoaib Akhtar the Legend&#65279;


 
.... Alaaa comment.. akheer!!!...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

Ignited Mind,

Pooja shooro karde,
Baddi phenti padni hai team india ko Pakistan se.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

every member report this sick person "ignited mind's" posts


----------



## @nline

Ignited Mind,

You better take "Sanyaas" (retirement) from PDF.
Kyonke 30th ke baad tu moon dikhane ke qabil nahi rahe ga,


----------



## Ignited Mind

Mani2020 said:


> every member report this sick person "ignited mind's" posts


 
I'm sick while you call Patel, Phatel...??? 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricke...-india-dare-make-green-top-5.html#post1615629

lol @ Hypocrisy...


----------



## notsuperstitious

All this trash talk makes me sick. There are real issues and real problems around us, not that cricket is responsible for it. But such uncivilised behaviour under the pretext of cricket gives a good indication of why our countries are such backward hell holes!!!

Its a game, one team will win, one will lose. Get over the useless ego trip. You are doing your nations a disservice. Take a step towards becoming a sporting civilised people - teach yourself to admire and congratulate the winner, no matter which side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ignited Mind

fateh71 said:


> All this trash talk makes me sick. There are real issues and real problems around us, not that cricket is responsible for it. But such uncivilised behaviour under the pretext of cricket gives a good indication of why our countries are such backward hell holes!!!
> 
> Its a game, one team will win, one will lose. Get over the useless ego trip. You are doing your nations a disservice.


 
This might be a game for a few but for million of cricket fans, THIS IS WAR!!!


----------



## notsuperstitious

Ignited Mind said:


> This might be a game for a few but for million of cricket fans, THIS IS WAR!!!



Precisely the uncivilised behaviour I was referring to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

Ignited Mind said:


> This might be a game for a few but for million of cricket fans, THIS IS WAR!!!


 
Yaar, 
Lagta hai yeh toh pagaal hogya hai,
Oye, abhi 3 din aur baqi hein 30th ko.


----------



## Ignited Mind

fateh71 said:


> Precisely the uncivilised behaviour I was referring to.


 
Then you've not yet come across soccer fans in Europe or Engliand/Australia fans in Ashes...

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




@nline said:


> Yaar,
> Lagta hai yeh toh pagaal hogya hai,
> Oye, abhi 3 din aur baqi hein 30th ko.


 
I'm so excited, I'll watch it on the big screen in Cinema Hall...


----------



## @nline

Ignited Mind said:


> Then you've not yet come across soccer fans in Europe or Engliand/Australia fans in Ashes...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited, I'll watch it on the big screen in Cinema Hall...


 
Well I will watch it on my 50" LG
But there is no hurry for it.
Cool down and wait till 30th.


----------



## Secret Service

Indian cricket fans have NO sports man spirit...


----------



## Ignited Mind

@nline said:


> Well I will watch it on my 50" LG
> But there is no hurry for it.
> Cool down and wait till 30th.


 
Oh man! I can't wait...

Why couldn't they keep it earlier?


----------



## Secret Service

ashok321 said:


> Buda sher kiya shikar karega - bukha marega!


 
Buda Sher Budi Bakri(goat) ka shikar karega ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guli Danda

I am sending some eye drops and napkins to Pakistan.
You will need it on the night of 30th march.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

Guli Danda said:


> I am sending some eye drops and napkins to Pakistan.
> You will need it on the night of 30th march.


 
What if India will need these things?


----------



## @nline

*I wonder why indians showing so much frustration here after one by one. . . . 
Ohhh, God what will happen to them if they will lose the match*


----------



## Ignited Mind

@nline said:


> *I wonder why indians showing so much frustration here after one by one. . . .
> Ohhh, God what will happen to them if they will lose the match*


 
If India lose the match, there'll be flood in Pakistan and if Pakistan lose the match still there will be flood in Pakistan...


----------



## @nline

Ignited Mind said:


> If India lose the match, there'll be flood in Pakistan and if Pakistan lose the match still there will be flood in Pakistan...


 
Well, forget about flood in Pakistan,
What will happen to you if your team will lose?
Will you hang yourself or gonna mad like street dog?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

Ignited Mind,
As I suggest you take it easy.
If you cannot then have some fresh bath in Ganga,


----------



## Evil Flare

i am going to S Africa on Wednesday so i will not be available


----------



## BATMAN

Ignited Mind said:


> If India lose the match, there'll be flood in Pakistan and if Pakistan lose the match still there will be flood in Pakistan...


 
If India lost the match we'll celebrate, i'll eat beef steak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

BATMAN said:


> If India lost the match we'll celebrate, i'll eat beef steak.


 
haha.. you played it very safe there!!


----------



## Crypto

Guli Danda said:


> Aur tere deemag mein jo keeda hai,woh pahelwaan hai!


 
no need for personal attacks punk! 
that post was not targeted at any one and rather a humorous note. 

t


----------



## Crypto

Vinod2070 said:


> I thought you stone people to death for adultery? 83% of Pakistanis support that.


 
yes i second that.. but they are India now and i think in India you don't support that


----------



## MM_Haider

You frustrated Indians this is what gonna happen again on 30th... ... Indies will fight each other...

Caution: 18+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

self deleted


----------



## Last Hope

Just add him to Ignore List. Its great like this!


----------



## Last Hope

MM_Haider said:


> You frustrated Indians this is what gonna happen again on 30th... ... Indies will fight each other...
> 
> Caution: 18+


 
LOL ! 
I am 15


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*NSG, SPG to guard Mohali stadium*

*NEW DELHI: The much-anticipated World Cup cricket semi-final match in Mohali on March 30 will be a tense affair not just for the players but for security agencies as well. 

Anti-aircraft guns and NSG commandos are expected to join thousands of security personnel deployed for the Indo-Pak encounter.

The primary responsibility for security will be that of special protection group (SPG) in view of the august viewers expected at the venue. The celebrated guest list includes PM Manmohan Singh and his Pakistani counterpart Yousuf Raza Gilani apart from a host of Union ministers and Bollywood stars. 

Tight security measures are being arranged in and around the stadium for the high-voltage clash. Sources said intelligence inputs are being reviewed constantly as a huge posse of undercover security men have fanned out in Chandigarh, who would be on high alert during the match. Pakistan's Punjab Governor Latif Khosa is also expected to fly in directly from Lahore. 

All forward air bases will be put on high alert. While SPG personnel will guard the VVIP enclosure from where the two premiers and several Union ministers are expected to watch the match. 

The Centre has already sent a sizable number of NSG commandos at the disposal of the Punjab Police for their deployment at the Punjab Cricket Association stadium.*


NSG, SPG to guard Mohali stadium - The Times of India


============================================================


*Mohali to be a no-fly zone during World Cup semi-final match*


*New Delhi: Excitement is at its peak for the World Cup semi-final match between India and Pakistan at Mohali. Tight security measures have been planned ahead of the high voltage clash between the two countries.

Taking in view that the Prime Ministers of both the nations will be present during the match, strict security arrangements have been placed. The entire area will be cordoned off to meet any untoward incident.

The National Security Guard (NSG) will be deployed at the Punjab Cricket Association stadium in Mohali.
A senior official in the Home Ministry said during the WC semi-final, Mohali will be a no-fly zone. The movement of flights will be restricted during the match.

The official further said that the security cover won&#8217;t be like Commonwealth Games held last year but every corner of the stadium will be under surveillance.

Local police and Central security forces will also keep a strict vigil on and around the stadium.*


http://post.jagran.com/mohali-to-be-a-nofly-zone-during-wc-1301224631


----------



## Markus

Unprecedented security.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

from whom are they going to protect the stadium. . .

the dangerous crowd actually will be inside the stadium. .


----------



## truthseeker2010

Thats why all the tickets of the match have vanished because all have been bought by the security agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ignited Mind

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> from whom are they going to protect the stadium. . .
> 
> the dangerous crowd actually will be inside the stadium. .


 
Of course, especially since many of them will be coming from PAKISTAN!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Ignited Mind said:


> Of course, especially since many of them will be coming from PAKISTAN!!!



Nice one..


----------



## truthseeker2010

What's next....... DEFCON 2 in the western air command of IAF.


----------



## Soumitra

Elmo said:


> *India v Pakistan: a fantasy*
> *Will the two sides meet in this World Cup? One can but live in hope *
> 
> Imran Yusuf
> 
> March 24, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Pakistani and the Indian met at college in the US 20 years ago. They formed an instant bromance. They huddled together to stave off the cold winds of the East Coast. They mated their mothers' recipes and cooked over-liquidy dal. They swapped notes on how to pull women. These notes were spare, so more commonly they swapped dirty magazines. They drank beer like amateurs and took turns holding each other over the pot when they puked. They were brothers beyond borders - and remained that way through the following two decades.
> 
> Except when it came to the cricket. *
> 
> When other men talk there is always a dark, primal subtext: Who does better with the ladies? Who's got more money? Who would win in a fight? Who's read Proust? When the Pakistani and the Indian talked, the unspoken subtext was always the next match. The last match. All the matches from the past and into the eternal future.
> 
> To their compatriots and their wives, they would mouth off at will.
> 
> The Pakistani would say Shoaib had Sachin's number and the number was first ball. The Indian would say Sachin had Shoaib's number and the number was six six six. The Indian would say Pakistan had never beaten them in a World Cup. The Pakistani would say Pakistan has the better of India in Test and ODI wins. Both would imply in Hindi or Urdu that the other side had incestuous relations with their sisters.
> 
> *Their compatriots would nod like automatons. Their wives would subtly change the channel to one showing Desperate Housewives. *
> 
> 
> *When together, the only time the Pakistani and the Indian talked cricket was to rubbish the Ashes. "Number one cricket rivalry? These jokers haven't even fought one war against each other. We've had three! Or is it four?" *
> 
> But they could not hide from their dreams. In midnight reveries they would reveal deep-seated longings. The Pakistani would fantasise about unpartitioned India-Pakistan teams. Miandad and Gavaskar totting up the runs. Imran and Kapil firing them in from each end. Sehwag opening the batting and Waqar the bowling. And Ashish Nehra and Kamran Akmal - well, they would have never even existed. In one lucid daydream the Pakistani had a crisis of conscience, realising he hadn't picked a single Bangladeshi. He hastily slotted in Shakib Al Hasan for the all-star 2000-2010 ODI team.
> 
> The Indian would wake before dawn with tears streaming down his cheeks. He had recalled Wasim Akram hugging team-mate Sachin Tendulkar during an exhibition match in 1996. In somnolent wonder he had thought of Mansur Ali Khan Pataudi and Hanif Mohammad, playing together for the Rest of the World in England, sending home messages of peace and deep regret when war broke out in 1965. He also mused on the rumours that Pakistani women were hotter than Indian women.
> 
> But in the light of day-night games, their blood would swell again with partisanship. When they lost, they would despair at a repulsive nationalism that was egged on by advertisers and political opportunists. When they won, they would dance to its tunes. And drink lots of beer.
> 
> *They had not met for 10 years, having kept in touch over email and ambiguous Facebook pokes. In this time the Pakistani had watched in horror as the Indians finally developed a killer instinct. The Indian had marvelled with bitterness at Pakistan's resilient brilliance despite all that had afflicted their cricket. Both had, inevitably, got divorced. *
> 
> Yet here they were, at a conference back in their college city, now ensconced in safe middle management, yet more passionate about cricket than ever before. The day of the semi-final, they bunked work and met in the Pakistani's hotel room to watch the match on live streaming.
> 
> 
> The Pakistani ordered a steak sandwich from room service. As the Indian munched on his Spanish omelette, he deliberated again if red meat was the reason Pakistan bred such a regular supply of enviable fast bowlers. The Indian mentioned that he had read the papers for that day's conference in advance, and the Pakistani stifled a scowl, thinking of the more organised state of Indian domestic cricket.
> 
> 
> *And here they were. Pakistan had beaten West Indies and India had overcome Australia. The winner would play the final in Mumbai. The biggest semi-final ever was about to start. Their tedious lives, their beautiful children, their millions of compatriots starving, their countries' poverty indexes, the water of Kashmir, the scars of history, none of it mattered, neither of them cared, for whoever won this match would be the winner, would be better, would have meaning in their lives. *
> 
> Zaheer Khan ran in to bowl the first ball.
> 
> Thud.
> 
> Silence - but for the clamour of a Punjabi crowd, and Ravi Shastri and Ramiz Raja spewing banalities.
> 
> They had both collapsed. On top of each other. Arm in arm.
> 
> *When room service found them half an hour later, it was found that they had both died of heart attacks. Little did Juan, the bellboy, know that the two men were in good company. Fifty-six years ago the great writer Saadat Hasan Manto, a man in love with Bombay, who had taken up residence in Lahore after Partition, died while listening to radio commentary of the Bahawalpur Test between India and Pakistan.
> 
> And so it went. And so it goes. *
> 
> Imran Yusuf is a writer who takes guard on middle and off


 
Anybody noticed the caption in the Picture "Free and frank exchanges of views on female relatives has always been an essential part of the India-Pakistan rivalry"


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*NSG*





*SPG*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> from whom are they going to protect the stadium. . .
> 
> the dangerous crowd actually will be inside the stadium. .


 
Yeah, Gilani has confirmed he'll be there


----------



## Ammyy

What is so special about this match ??

Why extra kharcha ???


----------



## soul hacker

BY GRACE OF ALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Seaview restriction off in karachi ... 

what a comment i read on tribune ..


" A blockade should be imposed,All the uncivilised barbarians from the city descend on seaview with their pathetic attitudes towards women & their jaundiced view of women&#8217;s role in society.
Seaview should be blockaded completely like it is on new years eve so these people are restricted to their areas & don&#8217;t try to infect the saner elements of society with their medieval values & attitudes. "


----------



## @nline




----------



## soul hacker

DONT GO MAN


----------



## sab

BATMAN said:


> If India lost the match we'll celebrate, i'll eat beef steak.



If India wins you will eat your players.........Kachcha....


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

^^^
Who's the guy, bottom row, third from right?


----------



## U-571

Pakistan team manager Intikhab Alam denied reports that Shoaib Akhtar was not fully motivated for the huge semi final clash against arch rivals India in Mohali.

"Shoaib's been taking part fully in practice and is available for selection. He's very much part of the squad and there is no question that he is keen to play in this match and is ready for the semi final."

Intikhab who has coached the Pakistan side to a previous World Cup victory in Australia in 1992 and the Twenty20 World Cup in England in 2009 rubbished reports that Akhtar's focus was no longer on cricket after announcing his retirement from international cricket last week.

"The rumours about Shoaib no longer focussing on cricket after announcing his retirement are false. Shoaib has been training hard with his team mates throughout the tournament and it's been no different since he announced his retirement. He's taken part fully in training and not missed any sessions."

Akhtar has been nursing a long term knee injury and whilst he is available to the Pakistan side for Wednesday's match, Alam did admit that Akhtar has not been 100% fit at any point during the World Cup.

"I wouldn't say Shoaib is 100% match fit. He's been carrying a knee problem and has been in pain during the tournament, but to his credit has still managed to play some matches.

Alam didn't give away much when quizzed about whether the temptation for the touring selection committee would be to throw Shoaib into such a huge match as the semi final, rather than risk the inexperienced left arm seamer Wahab Riaz who has been out of sorts during the World Cup.

"We'll have to wait and see. Let's see what happens over the next couple of days. We still have a couple of days to decide, look at the wicket and then pick our side" was the non committal response from Alam.

"Akhtar's Ready for the Semi Final" : Intikhab Alam - PakPassion - Pakistan Cricket Forum


----------



## @nline

sab said:


> If India wins you will eat your players.........Kachcha....


 
We don`t eat human.


----------



## soul hacker

DON'T GO MAN


----------



## MUHARIB

DRDO said:


> What is so special about this match ??
> 
> Why extra kharcha ???


 
To be on the safe side!!...


----------



## Hyde




----------



## sab

@nline said:


> We don`t eat human.



Batman does....bcoz he is batman.......


----------



## @nline

*5 Reasons why Pakistan will win the WC !*

*1) Intikhab Alam*

Ask a newborn in Pakistan who do you want as the National cricket teams coach and he'll say Intikhab Alam. He wouldn't even know how Intikhab uncle looks like but he'll know that this was the same coach who was with us when we won the World cup in 1992 and even when we won the T20 World cup in 2009. Even though he isn't coach, his mere presence has charged the team up, or maybe it's just the effect of a rare sane person in the squad.

*2) Aqib Javed*

One more personality in the same category as above is the man who was spotted by Imran khan when he was 17 years old. He bowled in the 1992 World Cup with the intelligence that can be branded as gifted (who can forget his slower delivery which got Mark Greatbatch).
Give him extra points as he was the bowling coach in the T20 campaign in 2009 as well. Imran Khan always said he was more intelligent than Wasim and Waqar, it's time to show the world how true this is.

*3) Led by a Khan*

The only times we have won World Titles was when our leader had a Khan tag.
Imran Khan did it 1992
Younus Khan did it in 2009
and Shahid Khan will do it in 2011

*4) Beating the unbeaten*

New Zealand was an unbeaten side in the 1992 WC, the only side to beat them was Pakistan. The cornered tigers actually humbled them twice. The most memorable was the one that came in later in the Semi finals

South Africa romped over all their opponents in the 2009 T20 WC, until the men in green put the breaks on in a nail biting finish

Our men have already given an indication on what is to come by beating the unbeaten Aussies and putting to halt what has been an amazing winning streak of 34 games on the trott spanning 3 World cup tournaments.

*5) Dethrone Australia*

Whom did we dethrone when we won the cup in 1992 ?
Australia

Whom do we have dethrone when we do it again on the 2nd of April 2011 ?
Oops ! Australia again


The only two times we won the title, the captain quit (atleast that particular form of the game). Imran khan called it quits after 1992 and Younus khan announced his retirement from the T20 version. Only if Afridi can make a similar announcement, this should be the final nail in the coffin.


Here's to Pakistan's Third ICC World Title !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Ignited Mind said:


> Of course, especially since many of them will be coming from PAKISTAN!!!


 
Be Afraid.. 

*Be VERY AFRAID.... *


----------



## U-571

Ignited Mind said:


> Of course, especially since many of them will be coming from PAKISTAN!!!


 
thank you for extra protecting us visiting pak fans from eminent shiv sina attacks, they may well attack us and can even dig out the entire pitch... they can also do bombings at the stadium....


----------



## MM_Haider

soul hacker said:


> BY GRACE OF ALLAH


 
vehshi....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ignited Mind

U-571 said:


> thank you for extra protecting us visiting pak fans from eminent shiv sina attacks, they may well attack us and can even dig out the entire pitch... they can also do bombings at the stadium....


 
Shiv Sainiks won't blow themselves up...


----------



## MM_Haider

Last Hope said:


> LOL !
> I am 15



ganda bacha....


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

First time in a while, PCB will feel important. 

Hope plenty of tissues will be left in Pakistan dressing room after the game too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike2011

Waste of money......


----------



## Ammyy

U-571 said:


> thank you for extra protecting us visiting pak fans from eminent shiv sina attacks, they may well attack us and can even dig out the entire pitch... they can also do bombings at the stadium....


 
Never heart that Shiv Sena involve in any terror attack 

But lot of Pakistani groups involved in thousand of attack across the world so we have beware of that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackops

U-571 said:


> thank you for extra protecting us visiting pak fans from eminent shiv sina attacks, they may well attack us and can even dig out the entire pitch... they can also do bombings at the stadium....


 
Replace the word shiv sena from some of the suponserd terrorist organistaion of your country it would be far more digestable


----------



## Ammyy

blackops said:


> Replace the word shiv sena from some of the suponserd terrorist organistaion of your country it would be far more digestable


 
Why going so long 

Just mention their political parties those are killing openly in karachi on daily basis


----------



## @nline

*Shaid Afridi & to your Shaheen,*


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Mike2011 said:


> Waste of money......



Its not waste of Money dude..First of all our PM will be there so security is first priority and then pak PM will also be there .....And yeah we need to be on safer side...! It is the matter of our Image and security arrangements ..!


----------



## Patriot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

@nline said:


> *5 Reasons why Pakistan will win the WC !*
> 
> 
> The only two times we won the title, the captain quit (atleast that particular form of the game). Imran khan called it quits after 1992 and Younus khan announced his retirement from the T20 version. Only if Afridi can make a similar announcement, this should be the final nail in the coffin.
> 
> 
> Here's to Pakistan's Third ICC World Title !


 
bwhahahahahahaha, u want afridi to quit the captaincy after a good performance bwhahahahahaha


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Patriot said:


>



*And it Reflects From your post...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Just a question .... Will this be the most watched sporting event ever?

Or where do you think it will rank?


----------



## Hyde

BTW, Its so funny to see some Indians saying all the time that Pakistan has never defeated India in Word Cup matches. In the end they were only 4 matches and not like 40.


----------



## Areesh

Zaki said:


> BTW, Its so funny to see some Indians saying all the time that Pakistan has never defeated India in Word Cup matches. In the end they were only 4 matches and not like 40.


 
Well it's obvious with a history of 46-69 you need something to satisfy yourself Even if it is 4 matches.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Zaki said:


> BTW, Its so funny to see some Indians saying all the time that Pakistan has never defeated India in Word Cup matches. In the end they were only 4 matches and not like 40.


 
In the last 4 years, Pakistan have never beat India in T20 World Cup too.


----------



## @nline

DelhiDareDevil said:


> In the last 4 years, Pakistan have never beat India in T20 World Cup too.


 
Then DON`T miss the match on 30th.
Because then we will beat them.


----------



## Kinetic

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Just a question .... Will this be the most watched sporting event ever?
> 
> Or where do you think it will rank?


 
The India-England match was the most watched cricket event ever. 



*Pakistani team bus heads to a training session escorted by security... note the jammer antennas on a vehicle...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guli Danda

I hope my napkins and eye drops have reached Pakistan,use them nicely on 30th


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Just a question .... Will this be the most watched sporting event ever?
> 
> Or where do you think it will rank?


 
I think football WC is the most watched...


----------



## Hyde

DelhiDareDevil said:


> In the last 4 years, Pakistan have never beat India in T20 World Cup too.


haha we played 2 matches only... 1 lost and 1 tied

vhai pehle koi match khel to lo


----------



## U-571

DelhiDareDevil said:


> First time in a while, PCB will feel important.
> 
> Hope plenty of tissues will be left in Pakistan dressing room after the game too.


 
what ood is your bcci, when u cant even manage to win major tournaments, pakistani team has reached into the semi of every major icc tournaments recently, what is your bhart team doing?? farting like you??


----------



## Jango

the superbowl is the most watched sporting event ever!!!


----------



## @nline

Guli Danda said:


> I hope my napkins and eye drops have reached Pakistan,use them nicely on 30th


 
Bache,
Believe me or not, Baddi phentti padni hai tum logon ko ohoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Zaki said:


> haha we played 2 matches only... 1 lost and 1 tied
> 
> vhai pehle koi match khel to lo


 
2 losses for Pakistan in fact.

As India got full points and Pakistan got none.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

nuclearpak said:


> the superbowl is the most watched sporting event ever!!!


 
In the US. we're talking worldwide....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

B_R_I_C said:


> *SPG*


 
I like this guys hair cut...But the costume aint impressive.

No pun.


----------



## @nline

Afridi ne ulta latkaa kar phnta lagana hai sari indian team ko.
Ohoo, Aaj tak itna phenta kissi ko nahi laga hoga,


----------



## Jango

no man....it is worldwide....the most watched event worldwide.

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

whats the weapon the guy is carrying??


----------



## JanjaWeed

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I like this guys hair cut...But the costume aint impressive.
> 
> No pun.



don't go on looks or attire.. what he is holding in his hand & how flexible is his trigger fiinger, is the one which matters my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guli Danda

U-571 said:


> what ood is your bcci, when u cant even manage to win major tournaments, pakistani team has reached into the semi of every major icc tournaments recently, what is your bhart team doing?? farting like you??


 
Our Bharti team has remained consistent for 4-5 years. We are the number 1 Test team and the number 2 ODI team not your Pakistani team.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

From Wikimedia

Major sports broadcastsThe sporting event with the largest worldwide audience is the FIFA World Cup. Other events that have been described as "the most watched" per various definitions include the Summer Olympic Games, Cricket World Cup, UEFA Champions League, Tour de France, Rugby World Cup (rugby union), *Indian Premier League*, Super Bowl, and the FIA Formula One World Championship. 

Btw predicted the super bowl have like 2 billion viewers. I am sure India-Pak can beat that. Them 2 alone have 1.5billion people and then like add another 1 billion people around the world!!!!


----------



## RayBan

U-571 said:


> what ood is your bcci, when u cant even manage to win major tournaments, pakistani team has reached into the semi of every major icc tournaments recently, what is your bhart team doing?? farting like you??


 
stop inhaling the fart dude. just chillax. remember the white washes. let the match get over then we shall speak. till then just be safe and prosper.


----------



## Pak_Sher

DelhiDareDevil said:


> In the last 4 years, Pakistan have never beat India in T20 World Cup too.



True and last 12 years Pakistan never beat Australia either. That is about to change......when Pakistan beats them in the semis.


----------



## Hyde

DelhiDareDevil said:


> 2 losses for Pakistan in fact.
> 
> As India got full points and Pakistan got none.


 
on record books, the match is written as "Tied"


----------



## Pak_Sher

Indian fast bowlers will be given a good beating. Bahut maza aaya ga, India key phentee India may. Love it, can't wait to see the silence in the stadium just like when England tied the match and when South Africa beat them.


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

nuclearpak said:


> no man....it is worldwide....the most watched event worldwide.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------
> 
> whats the weapon the guy is carrying??


 p 90 with the reflex sight


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JanjaWeed said:


> don't go on looks or attire.. what he is holding in his hand & how flexible is his trigger fiinger, is the one which matters my friend!


 
Sure..no doubt... but the attire should be changed.. i mean all black would look cooler.


----------



## Ignited Mind




----------



## twoplustwoisfour

https://www.facebook.com/TogetherWeShallWin#!/TogetherWeShallWin


----------



## Ignited Mind

*JAB YE BOLTA HAI, ACCHE ACCHON KEE BOLTI BAND KAR DETA HAI!​*


----------



## Ignited Mind




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> p 90 with the reflex sight


 
You Sure??


----------



## JanjaWeed

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Sure..no doubt... but the attire should be changed.. i mean all black would look cooler.


 
all blacks? they are there to look after the security.. not to play rugby my friend!!


----------



## Kinetic

U-571 said:


> what ood is your bcci, when u cant even manage to win major tournaments, pakistani team has reached into the semi of every major icc tournaments recently, what is your bhart team doing?? farting like you??


 
We have own the Asia cup last year when last time you won a tournament?


----------



## Ignited Mind




----------



## Jango

i dont think that is p90 f2000 or any gun like them...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Sure..no doubt... but the attire should be changed.. i mean all black would look cooler.


 
NSG and Marcos Already have full Black attire...So,i think thats why SPG have this attire.

@Pakistani nationalist....From where does it looks bad to you..P


----------



## Kinetic

nuclearpak said:


> no man....it is worldwide....the most watched event worldwide.



I wish but don't think so. It must be football. 




> whats the weapon the guy is carrying??


This is FN P90....

Another SPG with it...





SPG guarding VVIPs during CWG Delhi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

but that one is kinda all brown....and the guy in the suit looks very similar to another SSG guy i met in murree.....


----------



## Kompromat

I think Pakistan team should be allowed to have a small team of SSG around them , Indian security forces are not trust worthy nor competent enough.


----------



## Kinetic

Aeronaut said:


> I think Pakistan team should be allowed to have a small team of SSG around them , Indian security forces are not trust worthy nor competent enough.


 
Why do you think that? Just to bash India isn't it? But we can see, the situation is quite opposite. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Kinetic said:


> Why do you think that? Just to bash India isn't it? But we can see, the situation is quite opposite. lol



chill dude , it was just a joke.


----------



## Ignited Mind

Aeronaut said:


> I think Pakistan team should be allowed to have a small team of SSG around them , Indian security forces are not trust worthy nor competent enough.


* 
Did the Sri Lankans tell you that?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rangbaaz

I would love to see him playing in that match. Wahab hasn't been too special. He still needs a lot to learn. Shoaib has been delivering at the right moment. Against NZ he got Taylor out twice in the very same over & if the decision to drop him was based on going for runs at the end of the innings then why are they using different rules for Abdul Razzaq and other bowlers? He still is a match winner.


----------



## sur

*IK* said green-top pitch will favor batsman & spin bowling won't work,,, so Pak should play Shoaib Akhtar,,,
It following video *Amir Sohail* dares india to make a green-top pitch & that if they did so india'll lose...
-




-
-


----------



## rangbaaz

Shoaib Akhter is a legend. I would love to see him playing against India. Wahab was given chances but he hasn't been any special.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Why can't all these 'news' articles be posted in one thread?

I swear we'll have a hundred threads on Shoaib Akhtar before the start of the match


----------



## Ignited Mind

...and yet another semi-final thread by yet another Pakistani.


----------



## waraich66

Imran said dew will play important role in victory ,also Indian tean will play in pressure , so chance of Pakistan is greater , let see 

I will support who play good cricket


----------



## U-571

rangbaaz said:


> Shoaib Akhter is a legend. I would love to see him playing against India. Wahab was given chances but he hasn't been any special.


 
shoaib and sachin, match made in heaven


----------



## rangbaaz

Ignited Mind said:


> ...and yet another semi-final thread by yet another Pakistani.


 
yet the very same bharti copy pasting the very same lines


----------



## Tiger Awan

Ignited Mind said:


> ...and yet another semi-final thread by yet another Pakistani.


 
yet another trolling, yet another indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gaurish

Its laughable to see all pakistani resting on just one man.... and the man who is not even close to his best .......


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

*Batting track expected in Mohali​*
There are no match tickets available. There are no hotel rooms vacant for the thousands flocking to Chandigarh from all over the world. The premiers of both India and Pakistan will be there to watch their men contest the second semi-finals of the World Cup. Add to those certainties one other: the Mohali pitch is bound to be batsmen-friendly. If sources are to be believed, then the fast bowlers will be more effective than spinners. "It is a good batting wicket. I don't think it will turn much," a Punjab Cricket Association (PCA) official said.

History suggests that captains prefer to bat first on calling the coin right and both MS Dhoni and Shahid Afridi will do well to follow convention. It is better to bat first because the wicket tends to lose pace as the match goes on. But if there is heavy dew things could change. "A 280-plus total would be really difficult to chase," the source said. Over the last five years, in the nine matches played at the ground the 300-run mark has been breached only twice. Incidentally, on the first occasion, Pakistan successfully chased India's 321 in a day-night game, with Younis Khan's 117 overshadowing Sachin Tendulkar's 99.

In the past five years, seven out of the nine matches have been won by the side batting first. Also, there were seven day-night matches with five won by the side batting first and only two by the chasing side. Wednesday's semi-final would be the first match to be played under lights since November 2009 in Mohali.

Of the 137 wickets taken in those nine matches, fast bowlers accounted for 105, while the spinners claimed just 29. Even though the seamers have predominantly controlled affairs here, slow bowlers like Harbhajan Singh, who relies on bounce, have always got good purchase from the Mohali pitch. At the same time the hard clay in the pitch tends to make the ball skid rather than spin, so a spinner like Afridi would do well to push the ball rather than spin it.

Another talking point in the build-up to the match has been the dew. According to the ground officials over the last few days there has been heavy dew with the outfield being really wet till 10 pm. The curator will be taking measures like not watering the ground two days before the match and cutting the outfield really low but it would be difficult to eliminate the dew entirely. An essential factor for the dew to not spoil the evening would be the presence of the wind during the first half of the day. If it is windy during the day the dew will not be heavy, otherwise it will play affect team strategies


India v Pakistan, World Cup 2011 semi-final: Batting track expected in Mohali | Cricket News | ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Muhammad Yahya said:


> I will support who play good cricket


 
Yes, and I am fervently hoping the Indians play 'really, really bad cricket' ....


----------



## rangbaaz

it's funny to see Indian getting jealous because Pakistanis are praising their players   why not focus on your players rather checking every 5 min what the neighbour is doing LOL


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Most recent analysis of the pitch on cricinfo I read indicated a batting friendly track with bounce on the lower side. The Indians have a better batting line-up than Pakistan hands down, so unless the Pakistani batsmen perform (at the least) 'well', Pakistan's superior bowling line-up will have too little to work with (barring the fervently hoped for 'really, really bad cricket' from India  ).

Going into the match, there are not too many arguments against India being the favorites.


----------



## U-571

gaurish said:


> Its laughable to see all pakistani resting on just one man.... and the man who is not even close to his best .......


 
we are not resting on the lap of shoaib, you god is gonna lose his godness by him, shoaib will be your new puja god!! temples will be built on shoaib's name..

btw shoaib akela he tumhare team ke liye kaafi hai


----------



## Spring Onion

soul hacker said:


> BY GRACE OF ALLAH


 
 aray Bharati team sari ki sari Muslman ho gaee ha kia ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ignited Mind

Jana said:


> aray Bharati team sari ki sari Muslman ho gaee ha kia ???


 
We have sawa lakh + 10 players in our squad...




...and those 10 include the GOD himself.


----------



## rangbaaz

Jana said:


> aray Bharati team sari ki sari Muslman ho gaee ha kia ???


 
dehshat hee badi hai


----------



## Spring Onion

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Most recent analysis of the pitch on cricinfo I read indicated a batting friendly track with bounce on the lower side. The Indians have a better batting line-up than Pakistan hands down, so unless the Pakistani batsmen perform (at the least) 'well', Pakistan's superior bowling line-up will have too little to work with (barring the fervently hoped for 'really, really bad cricket' from India  ).
> 
> Going into the match, there are not too many arguments against India being the favorites.


 

Yup. Home Ground and Home pitches  and i have no trust if bharatis will not have made the pitch according to own players' nature


----------



## Hyde

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Most recent analysis of the pitch on cricinfo I read indicated a batting friendly track with bounce on the lower side. The Indians have a better batting line-up than Pakistan hands down, so unless the Pakistani batsmen perform (at the least) 'well', Pakistan's superior bowling line-up will have too little to work with (barring the fervently hoped for 'really, really bad cricket' from India  ).
> 
> Going into the match, there are not too many arguments against India being the favorites.


 
Last time Pakistan chased down a target of 321 against India at the same pitch.

The key players from match "Younis & Misbah" are also playing in this match

I think it would be difficult to score above 300 for India against the threating bowling of Pakistan but our batsmen will definitely have to stand up and chase a good target against a very balanced Indian side


----------



## Spring Onion

Ignited Mind said:


> We have sawa lakh + 10 players in our squad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and those 10 include the GOD himself.



Bhai yeh cricket ground ha koi Indian supreme court tau nai ka god babri mosque the mukadamay laray


----------



## U-571

Ignited Mind said:


> ...and yet another semi-final thread by yet another Pakistani.


 
and you started sachin raam raam , sachin another millionth indian god, for godsake, leave god alone.... nobody becomes god by a wooden stick in his hand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

@ Tiger Awam

He's not trolling. Seriously our people need to get over this. Why create a separate thread if there's exist one. Take cricket as a fun, don't let it spoil your morales. If we lose or they lose, it will not be the end of the world.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/100256-shoaib-getting-ready-grand-finale-11.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

> If sources are to be believed, then the fast bowlers will be more effective than spinners. "It is a good batting wicket. I don't think it will turn much," a Punjab Cricket Association (PCA) official said.



Psy-ops. No doubt planted by RAW/MOSSAD (the latter working off a 'Cricket for Dummies' crash course) to negatively influence Pakistan's squad selection. 

The CIA is playing a role behind the scenes with the HAARP, which will be used to make the hands of Pakistani catchers turn into jelly or inflexible pieces of rock for a few seconds before crucial catches, which will then be spilled. If need be, it will also be used to make the deliveries of the Indian bowlers swing/spin wildly to go around and under the Pakistani batsmen and crash into the stumps. The reverse will happen with the Pakistani bowlers. Shoaib Akhtars viciously swinging toe crusher will turn into a massive beamer that will fly several feet over the head of the batsman and keep gathering pace until it crashes into the turban of the Indian Prime Minister, killing him.

India will then declare war on Pakistan and accuse the ISI of planting a LeT sleeper agent in the Pakistan team (Shoaib Akhtar), who carried out a dastardly act of terrorism on Indian soil.



P.S: In the face of such tragdey and stuck in an enemy country that has declared war on his own, Gillani will call on all political parties to move with 'Consensus'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Jana said:


> and i have no trust if bharatis will not have made the pitch according to own players' nature


 
Indeed - see my 'Classified' Analysis in my post above.


----------



## gaurish

What will happen in PDF on night of 30 th march 2011


----------



## Spring Onion

gaurish said:


> What will happen in PDF on night of 30 th march 2011


 
Bharati members will get out of their skin and shoes in both the cases if win or lose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

AstanoshKhan said:


> @ Tiger Awam
> 
> He's not trolling. Seriously our people need to get over this. Why create a separate thread if there's exist one. Take cricket as a fun, don't let it spoil your morales. If we lose or they lose, it will not be the end of the world.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/100256-shoaib-getting-ready-grand-finale-11.html



I wish he had said that in similar fashion,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

gaurish said:


> What will happen in PDF on night of 30 th march 2011


 
Ek country ke log muh chhupa ke bhaag gaye honge. To see an example, look at the South Africa vs B'desh thread and the lack of Bangladeshi presence there....


----------



## Spring Onion

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Psy-ops. No doubt planted by RAW/MOSSAD (the latter working off a 'Cricket for Dummies' crash course) to negatively influence Pakistan's squad selection.
> 
> The CIA is playing a role behind the scenes with the HAARP, which will be used to make the hands of Pakistani catchers turn into jelly or inflexible pieces of rock for a few seconds before crucial catches, which will then be spilled. If need be, it will also be used to make the deliveries of the Indian bowlers swing/spin wildly to go around and under the Pakistani batsmen and crash into the stumps. The reverse will happen with the Pakistani bowlers. Shoaib Akhtars viciously swinging toe crusher will turn into a massive beamer that will fly several feet over the head of the batsman and keep gathering pace until it crashes into the turban of the Indian Prime Minister, killing him.
> 
> India will then declare war on Pakistan and accuse the ISI of planting a LeT sleeper agent in the Pakistan team (Shoaib Akhtar), who carried out a dastardly act of terrorism on Indian soil.


 
   nah i guess ISI has planned already 






---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




twoplustwoisfour said:


> Ek country ke log muh chhupa ke bhaag gaye honge. To see an example, look at the South Africa vs B'desh thread and the lack of Bangladeshi presence there....


* 
That thread was good example of Bharati trolling .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

So many predictions and expert analysis!

Let's just enjoy a good game of cricket. I thought the "jajbaa" and emotions had cooled by now after so much cricket between the two countries.

Pakistanis even gave standing ovation to Indian players when they won a series in Pakistan.

What changed again?

Is it the IPL snub?


----------



## gaurish

Jana said:


> Bharati members will get out of their skin and shoes in both the cases if win or lose


 
U think pakistani members will appericiate Indian win???


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> Bharati members will get out of their skin and shoes in both the cases if win or lose


 

Why understimate your own Pakistan team janam ?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Pakistan ka KAALA PATHAR - KHOONKHAR PRACTICE!!!

Pathar hai kay bhoot?


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> Yup. Home Ground and Home pitches  and i have no trust if bharatis will not have made the pitch according to own players' nature


 
No need to surprise, all nations do that 

It is the advantage that is always given to the home side but not all teams utilize it properly.

Of course India has designed pitches that suits their batsmen but that does not usually effect Pakistani players since we both Pakistan and India has always been practicing on similar pitches

This is the reason why we usually perform better in subcontinental pitches and get ourselves all out for low runs on English pitches


----------



## metro

this video was embarrassing.


----------



## Sonic_boom

Aeronaut said:


> I think Pakistan team should be allowed to have a small team of SSG around them ,* Indian security forces are not trust worthy nor competent enough*.


 
And this comes from a citizen of country where 3/3 happened and no international event possible till atleast 5 years


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Vinod2070 said:


> What changed again?
> 
> Is it the IPL snub?


 
You mean the Indians 'never changed' and were always this 'jazbati and trash talking'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZaYYaF

Is there any chance of Afridi going explosive if a batting friendly pitch is there? He did fire good innings in T20 semi.


----------



## Vinod2070

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> You mean the Indians 'never changed' and were always this 'jazbati and trash talking'?


 
I can see the emotions mainly on the Pakistani side. Both on forums and in reality.

Shahid Afridi says he will not let Sachin complete his 100th century, Misbah makes a comment so does Imran about some pressure on India.

I have not seen a single comment from any Indian player. They are cool, we are cool.

Its a match and may the better team win.

I hope India is that team. If no, let it be any subcontinental team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rangbaaz

baniya to phir akhir baniya hee rahay ga na


----------



## Ignited Mind

rangbaaz said:


> baniya to phir akhir baniya hee rahay ga na


 
WTF is that???


----------



## Hyde

ZaYYaF said:


> Is there any chance of Afridi going explosive if a batting friendly pitch is there? He did fire good innings in T20 semi.


 
Nahi he must not come to bat. Let the opening pair build a strong platform and later Umar, Misbah, Younis and Razzaq explode if need arises

Let Afridi concentrate on bowling and he must send Razzaq ahead of him. No need to send Afridi before these players


----------



## Tiger Awan

ZaYYaF said:


> Is there any chance of Afridi going explosive if a batting friendly pitch is there? He did fire good innings in T20 semi.


 
May be something like that 102 runs.


----------



## rangbaaz

Ignited Mind said:


> WTF is that???


 
wohi jo tunay parha


----------



## Ignited Mind

rangbaaz said:


> wohi jo tunay parha


 
Sahi hai, ab zara mods ko bhi padhne de.


----------



## rangbaaz

mods bhee to yehi bolein gay keh black mein ticket baniya hee baichta hai


----------



## majesticpankaj

rangbaaz said:


> mods bhee to yehi bolein gay keh black mein ticket baniya hee baichta hai


 
ticket hi bhech rahe hai na.... desh toh nahi bech rahe america ko


----------



## rangbaaz

majesticpankaj said:


> ticket hi bhech rahe hai na.... desh toh nahi bech rahe america ko


 
woh bhee b'wood mein nazr ata hai k kon kitna desh darohi hai


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Vinod2070 said:


> I can see the emotions mainly on the Pakistani side. Both on forums and in reality.


On the forums, and in 'reality', outside of the team, it goes both ways - it isn't just Pakistanis.

On the team side


> Shahid Afridi says he will not let Sachin complete his 100th century, Misbah makes a comment


Afridi is Afridi - some players tend to be more vocal and aggressive than others - you'll find quite a few in the other major cricketing nations as well. Nothing wrong with that.

Misbah made a pretty rational comment about the disparity in batting stats between the two teams. What did you want him to say? 

_'Look at how many more runs the Indian players have scored compared to Pakistan in just this WC alone! Pakistan is doomed!'_



> so does Imran about some pressure on India.


I remember some non-Pakistani commentators saying much the same during the last two quarter finals. (Chappel for sure I think). It is part of being a cricketing personality - you are asked for opinions, and the more colorful the personality the more colorful the opinion.


> I have not seen a single comment from any Indian player. They are cool, we are cool.



Good for the players - nothing to indicate that 'coolness' extends to Indians in general - nothing based on available 'jazba and trashtalking' evident on these forums and elsewhere. I mean, see that 'KHOONKHAR' video above? 


> Its a match and may the better team win.
> 
> I hope India is that team. If no, let it be any subcontinental team.



Blah, blah, blah.

If you believed a word of that tripe you wouldn't be concocting nonsensical arguments to make Pakistanis look 'more jazbati' while arguing that 'Indians are cool'. 

The analogy of 'leopards and not changing spots' applies pretty well to you. 

Do you think an Indian defeat of Pakistan in the Semifinals will 'avenge the deeds of the barbaric Muslim invaders of Bharat Maata'?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

AKHTAR! AKHTAR! AKHTAR!

Wahab Riaz is so ordinary. I think he has been given enough time to perform consistently, and he just has not been able to deliver. If fitness allows, Akhtar for sure over Riaz.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Vinod2070 said:


> I can see the emotions mainly on the Pakistani side. Both on forums and in reality.
> 
> Shahid Afridi says he will not let Sachin complete his 100th century, Misbah makes a comment so does Imran about some pressure on India.
> 
> I have not seen a single comment from any Indian player. They are cool, we are cool.
> 
> Its a match and may the better team win.
> 
> I hope India is that team. If no, let it be any subcontinental team.



its up to you how you see things

I say Pakistanis are confident and are not afraid of speaking to media

Indians are a bit nervous while speaking to the public




( just chill and enjoy the build-up)


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Tiger Awan said:


> ( just chill and enjoy the build-up)


 
WHAT!

You expect Vinod to stop trying to sneak in below the belt attacks against Pakistanis/Pakistan every chance he gets!!!

Only if we roll back time and 'Islam was never brought to South Asia'.


----------



## Kinetic

Aeronaut said:


> chill dude , it was just a joke.


 
They are doing every possible way to give maximum security, we should appreciate it. Not making jokes.


----------



## Hyde

Thora josh barhane ke liy Food


----------



## Vinod2070

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> On the forums, and in 'reality', outside of the team, it goes both ways - it isn't just Pakistanis.
> 
> On the team side
> 
> Afridi is Afridi - some players tend to be more vocal and aggressive than others - you'll find quite a few in the other major cricketing nations as well. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Misbah made a pretty rational comment about the disparity in batting stats between the two teams. What did you want him to say?
> 
> _'Look at how many more runs the Indian players have scored compared to Pakistan in just this WC alone! Pakistan is doomed!'_



It is interesting to see the attempts at trying to create psychological pressure on India. Misbah also supposedly said India will be under more pressure.



> I remember some non-Pakistani commentators saying much the same during the last two quarter finals. (Chappel for sure I think). It is part of being a cricketing personality - you are asked for opinions, and the more colorful the personality the more colorful the opinion.



OK. Makes sense.



> Good for the players - nothing to indicate that 'coolness' extends to Indians in general - nothing based on available 'jazba and trashtalking' evident on these forums and elsewhere. I mean, see that 'KHOONKHAR' video above?



I didn't see it. Is it posted here?



> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> If you believed a word of that tripe you wouldn't be concocting nonsensical arguments to make Pakistanis look 'more jazbati' while arguing that 'Indians are cool'.



Its my observation. Some seem to want to take out a lot of stuff from this match. I have seen comments like "beating India such that they will remember till kayamat". Sounds like some pretty deep frustration trying to get out from this outlet. 



> The analogy of 'leopards and not changing spots' applies pretty well to you.



I am glad we know each other so well now. 



> Do you think an Indian defeat of Pakistan in the Semifinals will 'avenge the deeds of the barbaric Muslim invaders of Bharat Maata'?


 
Well, we survived. You didn't. 

You have my support to avenge it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Vinod2070 said:


> I can see the emotions mainly on the Pakistani side. Both on forums and in reality.
> 
> Shahid Afridi says he will not let Sachin complete his 100th century, Misbah makes a comment so does Imran about some pressure on India.
> 
> I have not seen a single comment from *any Indian player*. They are cool, we are cool.
> 
> Its a match and may the better team win.
> 
> I hope India is that team. If no, let it be any subcontinental team.


 
, only shahid said and its because of media bias for indians

btw look at your media, your ex players r comparing pakistan team to auto rickshaw, iis this cricket team or what


----------



## Pride

Apart from Fight, anyone coming from Pakistan to watch the match in Mohali?


----------



## Vinod2070

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> AKHTAR! AKHTAR! AKHTAR!
> 
> Wahab Riaz is so ordinary. I think he has been given enough time to perform consistently, and he just has not been able to deliver. If fitness allows, Akhtar for sure over Riaz.


 
Akhtar was there in 2003 as well. Then people said that Pakistan lost because Sami was not there.

Its not about team selection always. Akhtar is not the force he was in 2003.

Still, let's see what he is able to do there if he gets selected.


----------



## WAQAS119

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> AKHTAR! AKHTAR! AKHTAR!
> 
> Wahab Riaz is so ordinary. I think he has been given enough time to perform consistently, and he just has not been able to deliver. If fitness allows, Akhtar for sure over Riaz.


 
Junaid can also be used as a surprise package!


----------



## Vinod2070

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> WHAT!
> 
> You expect Vinod to stop trying to sneak in below the belt attacks against Pakistanis/Pakistan every chance he gets!!!
> 
> Only if we roll back time and 'Islam was never brought to South Asia'.


 
Well, this thread is not about those invasions. Can we give it a rest?

Or do you want a detailed discussion on that topic.


----------



## Hyde

I think If India will bat first that would be good for Pakistan

Let India post a target and our batsmen chase it. Indian batting is good so let them play first


----------



## Vinod2070

Tiger Awan said:


> its up to you how you see things
> 
> I say Pakistanis are confident and are not afraid of speaking to media
> 
> Indians are a bit nervous while speaking to the public
> 
> *( just chill and enjoy the build-up)*


 
Agree with the last line.

I would rather see the confidence on the ground.


----------



## waraich66

Vinod2070 said:


> Akhtar was there in 2003 as well. Then people said that Pakistan lost because Sami was not there.
> 
> Its not about team selection always. Akhtar is not the force he was in 2003.
> 
> Still, let's see what he is able to do there if he gets selected.


 
If Indian start eating meat , fast bowlers can be produced Imran Khan lol


----------



## divya

rangbaaz said:


> baniya to phir akhir baniya hee rahay ga na


 
katora lekar ghoomne se to fir bhi acha hai....


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Relax guys . abhi match main kafi time hai .Kitne velle ho chuke hain log .


----------



## rangbaaz

Muhammad Yahya said:


> If Indian start eating meat , fast bowlers can be produced Imran Khan lol


 
Im sure their bowlers do eat meat...................Zaheer.............Irfan.................and some hindus also eat non-veg....................

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------




nick_indian said:


> Relax guys . abhi match main kafi time hai .Kitne velle ho chuke hain log .


 
o paa ji situation hi aici hai na.........................


----------



## American Pakistani

RAWALPINDI EXPRESS LAST STATION >>>>>>>>>> WORLDCUP 2011.


----------



## Tiger Awan

nick_indian said:


> Relax guys . abhi match main kafi time hai .Kitne velle ho chuke hain log .


 
Sunday hai !!!!!!!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Vinod2070 said:


> Well, this thread is not about those invasions. Can we give it a rest?
> 
> Or do you want a detailed discussion on that topic.


 
Who said this thread was about those 'invasions'? 

If I had said, 'only when you see Pigs Fly', that would not mean I was inviting a discussion on flying pigs!

Context my dear 'Pakistan baiter', context.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

""After suffering a humiliating defeat from Sri Lanka in World Cup, English media flayed its team.



In the last quarterfinal of the World Cup Sri Lanka defeated England by 10 wickets that turned the barrels of English media at the team. The criticism went to the extent that an English newspaper called the players, donkeys.


A paper wrote that win or loss was the part of the game but the way England lost the match was suggesting that players had no desire for victory and they were plying for losing.


According to another paper, a long tour of Australia before the World Cup had sapped the players as the side played seven one days and two T20s unnecessarily on the tour after winning the Ashes.


A paper wrote that after the 1992 World Cup, English team&#8217;s performance was lamentable in World Cups and the captain should resign as previous captains did.""


----------



## Vinod2070

Muhammad Yahya said:


> If Indian start eating meat , fast bowlers can be produced Imran Khan lol


 
There are enough meat eaters in India. Don't worry about it.


----------



## rangbaaz

Good stuff...................................GOI is doing a great job in regards to the security


----------



## Vinod2070

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Who said this thread was about those 'invasions'?
> 
> If I had said, 'only when you see Pigs Fly', that would not mean I was inviting a discussion on flying pigs!
> 
> *Context my dear 'Pakistan baiter', context.*


 
Which is exactly what you chose to ignore while making those "Islamic invasion" comments.

I frankly have stopped worrying about the labels you guys shower on people. Islamophobe, Pakistan baiter and many more.

You love it and I don't mind them if it helps you guys sleep better.

I can come up with some choicest labels when I need to.


----------



## Hyde

It was all the greatness of the two Sri Lankan openers otherwise who in the world can't be defeated by England?


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Zaki said:


> It was all the greatness of the two Sri Lankan openers otherwise who in the world can't be defeated by England?


 
i seriously thought that england had very good chance to win the world cup.


----------



## Mani2020

WAQAS119 said:


> ^Dil pay mat loo yaar!


 
chumi baba kuch banday aj bohat barh charh k bol rahay hain Pakistan team k khilaf aj inhay zara eik afridi wali chumi dai dou


----------



## Mani2020

zaki chah gaya ha yar tu tera signature hahah lol kafi ha kuch logon ko jawab denay k liye


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

It is a game.

Sit back and enjoy.

Let the better side win!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

ok What about this if Pakistan wins we are gonna ban every indian member who said Pakistan don't stand a chance and send him with a full time bisti parade


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Mani2020 said:


> ok What about this if Pakistan wins we are gonna ban every indian member who said Pakistan don't stand a chance and send him with a full time bisti parade


 
Sure, and if India wins, then all those guys who started the Shoaib Akhtar and Shahid Afridi threads will get permanent bans. What say?


----------



## Mani2020

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> It is a game.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy.
> 
> Let the better side win!


 
i think shahstri should hire you as his tutor lol

on a serious note its your analysts who started it that too on record ,what was the need to start a flame war


----------



## Mani2020

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Sure, and if India wins, then all those guys who started the Shoaib Akhtar and Shahid Afridi threads will get permanent bans. What say?


 
Firstly i m not amongst those who started these threads ,i havn't started any thread regarding Pak vs india .secondly admiring Shoaib and Afridi doesn't mean that indian didn't stand a chance .

And i was on a view that no-one is favorite and anyone who performs better on that day will win but its your media who humiliated our team thus resulting many pissed off members to remove their anger through such comments 

Even ryt now i m saying that both teams have chance but here are many indian members who simply are saying that Pakistan doesn't have any chance and my post was concerned with them , if you are among them you are welcome but if you are among those who believe that both teams have chance then this is not for you


----------



## mr42O

Kinetic said:


> We have own the Asia cup last year when last time you won a tournament?



We won twenty20 in england which u could not qualify for knockout stage lol and having a cup of tea . We were in semi finale of champions trophy while Indian team were on AIR INDIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## @nline

Guli Danda said:


> No Pakistani batsmen in top 20 run scorers of the WC!
> How can they beat India with such a weak batting line up.


 
Just wait till Dhoni will be washed by Afridi with soda,


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Mani2020 said:


> Firstly i m not amongst those who started these threads ,i havn't started any thread regarding Pak vs india .secondly admiring Shoaib and Afridi doesn't mean that indian didn't stand a chance .
> 
> And i was on a view that no-one is favorite and anyone who performs better on that day will win but its your media who humiliated our team thus resulting many pissed off members to remove their anger through such comments
> 
> Even ryt now i m saying that both teams have chance but here are many indian members who simply are saying that Pakistan doesn't have any chance and my post was concerned with them , if you are among them you are welcome but if you are among those who believe that both teams have chance then this is not for you


 
My comments were not directed at you. My aim is to shut up the annoying trolls like the one who posted after you...


----------



## rangbaaz

there's no smoke without fire........................

people may talk about the records or numbers....................but it's all about handling pressure on the day...................we saw what happened to South Africa even though they were looking rock solid against NZ............................


----------



## graphican

Guys... don't make high claims. Allah never likes the one who barges and speaks he would do this or that. All we want from our players is their best performance and I bet every single player of Team Pakistan will give his best performance. We trust them and we will support them. We as a Nation will do our best but its Allah who decides who wins and who doesn't.. our entire energy can only produce best effort but not best results. 

Stay humble and keep your prayers high instead of voices. We are confident on our strength and hope Allah would bless Pakistan with victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## U-571

ooohhh man

so much craziness????


----------



## U-571

indians r makin high claims like ravis shastri's auto ickshaw and bmw thing


----------



## Secret Service

that is sad ...or perhaps mad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

This is stupid.

All because of unnecessary hype so that the organisers make big money!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

This is too much . Is he crazy or what . I have no sympathy for such people as long as they dont have any genuine medical problem .


----------



## lionheart1

soul hacker said:


> BY GRACE OF ALLAH


 





by this way cheating 

Shahid Afridi banned for two T20s for ball-tampering | Cricket News | Australia v Pakistan 2009/10 | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Jackdaws

U-571 said:


> indians r makin high claims like ravis shastri's auto ickshaw and bmw thing


 
It is Ravi Shastri's opinion for crying out loud. Why pin it on all Indians?


----------



## rangbaaz

U-571 said:


> indians r makin high claims like ravis shastri's auto ickshaw and bmw thing


 
after all he is an $%^&@* ............. well you know what I mean


----------



## rangbaaz

Jackdaws said:


> It is Ravi Shastri's opinion for crying out loud. Why pin it on all Indians?


 
You got a point mate......................ok guys don't generalize the whole nation


----------



## American Pakistani

----------------------------------------


----------



## Leader

selling organs is quite common in backward areas. although this guy has a different reason...but it should be dicouraged altogether...


----------



## U-571

^^ lollzz, both copies of black and yellow lollzzzz


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jackdaws said:


> It is Ravi Shastri's opinion for crying out loud. Why pin it on all Indians?


 
what did shastri exactly say ?


----------



## Omar1984

Indians are more crazy about cricket than Pakistanis are. I dont think a Pakistani would ever sell his organs for a cricket match. Just watch the game on tv, even if you get a ticket to the game now, you'll probably be seated in the back where you cant even see the field.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Omar1984 said:


> Indians are more crazy about cricket than Pakistanis are. I dont think a Pakistani would ever sell his organs for a cricket match. Just watch the game on tv, even if you get a ticket to the game now, you'll probably be seated in the back where you cant even see the field.


 
This guy is one nutcase in a population of 1.2 billion . Most Indian would balk at this idea.


----------



## Skywalker

I am not surprised by this hype created between indian and pakistani fans. I beleive both teams have equal chances to win this match, lets see whose day its gonna be. No matter how good bowler or batsman you are, you cant just keep on performing all the time and you are bound to fail. People forgetting one key point here, the Pakistan team manager Mr. Intikhab Alam. He was the coarch of punjab cricket team for two years in India and nobody can explain the pitch mood better than him. They must have chalked out the strategy, this is why they are using a marble slab for extra pace during the practice. 

I beleive this is definitely gonna be a key thing. The only way Pakistan can win if batting first they score more than 300 runs or dont let India score more than 250 if they bat first.

Both will go for win and in every game one has to loose, I pray that its Pakistan who come out as wnners, even if they loose we would still love you as what ever you have achived in this world cup nobody was expecting that. everybody was calling us minnows and look what they have acheived.

Its a big slap on the management of ICC from top to bottom, no matter whatever tctics they use to destroy Pakistan cricket we can still produce results. Go Pakistan go we are behind you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hulk

I commented on facebook that pakistan will win, I got a reply saying catch the Samjhota express. Thank God I was not in Gwalior.


----------



## Hulk

This guy is now after me, I am being threatened.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

such crazy thing is common among crazy indian fans ..this guy has no brain


----------



## U-571

indianrabbit said:


> I commented on facebook that pakistan will win, I got a reply saying catch the Samjhota express. Thank God I was not in Gwalior.


 


indianrabbit said:


> This guy is now after me, I am being threatened.


 
i still havent understood the logic of you supporting the pakistan team even though being indian , every indian is being diehard fan of india and wanting india to win or die for it

abt the threatening part, inform your isp, they will track down the guy and arrest him if he is in usa


----------



## U-571

craziness is some thing, but being simple stupid is something else, we have seen craziness of shah jahan making billion dollar tomb for his wife, but selling one's life for this stupid ticket, and tech enables him to eatch this match at home???, is life in india so worthless???


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

indianrabbit said:


> This guy is now after me, I am being threatened.


 
give him my address..i will deal with him with my Ak-47


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Skywalker said:


> I am not surprised by this hype created between indian and pakistani fans. I beleive both teams have equal chances to win this match, lets see whose day its gonna be. No matter how good bowler or batsman you are, you cant just keep on performing all the time and you are bound to fail. People forgetting one key point here, the Pakistan team manager Mr. Intikhab Alam. He was the coarch of punjab cricket team for two years in India and nobody can explain the pitch mood better than him. They must have chalked out the strategy, this is why they are using a marble slab for extra pace during the practice.
> 
> I beleive this is definitely gonna be a key thing. The only way Pakistan can win if batting first they score more than 300 runs or dont let India score more than 250 if they bat first.
> 
> Both will go for win and in every game one has to loose, I pray that its Pakistan who come out as wnners, even if they loose we would still love you as what ever you have achived in this world cup nobody was expecting that. everybody was calling us minnows and look what they have acheived.
> 
> Its a big slap on the management of ICC from top to bottom, no matter whatever tctics they use to destroy Pakistan cricket we can still produce results. Go Pakistan go we are behind you.


 
very well said and mature reply


----------



## HAIDER

Indian fans filed complaint 5000 rupee ka ticket has reached 25,000 already and will go up more


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

U-571 said:


> we have seen craziness of shah jahan making billion dollar tomb for his wife


 
this craziness called love


----------



## Hyde

well i think its more like publicity otherwise who would want to donate its kidney to watch a cricket match?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

U-571 said:


> craziness is some thing, but being simple stupid is something else, we have seen craziness of shah jahan making billion dollar tomb for his wife, but selling one's life for this stupid ticket, and tech enables him to eatch this match at home???,* is life in india so worthless???*


 
Oh please don't even come to that before i start off with your suicide bombers and fidayeens .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

nick_indian said:


> Oh please don't even come to that before i start off with your suicide bombers and fidayeens .


 
our? they are yours sponsored by raw and indian army trying to destabilize paksitan and take revenge of Kashmir freedom movemnet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

nick_indian said:


> Oh please don't even come to that before i start off with your suicide bombers and fidayeens .


 
but those suicide bombers are coming from afghanistan and india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

U-571 said:


> but those suicide bombers are coming from afghanistan and india


 
no they are sponsor and trained by indian agencies..ever wonder where they get funding and training from after considering the fact how much organise they are


----------



## Dalai Lama

Raja.Pakistani said:


> our? they are yours sponsored by raw and indian army trying to destabilize paksitan and take revenge of Kashmir freedom movemnet



Oh God! Another one fresh off Youtube. I guess a thing called "evidence" doesn't matter to you guys huh.


----------



## Secret Service

TheDeletedUser said:


> Oh God! Another one fresh off Youtube. I guess a thing called "evidence" doesn't matter to you guys huh.


 
what evidence matters to you people except self made....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

TheDeletedUser said:


> Oh God! Another one fresh off Youtube. I guess a thing called "evidence" doesn't matter to you guys huh.


 
logic dont matter to you right?
your freind say we create sucide bombers to blow our own peoples


----------



## U-571

TheDeletedUser said:


> Oh God! Another one fresh off Youtube. I guess a thing called "evidence" doesn't matter to you guys huh.


 
you guys did lahore attacks, so that we are snatched off from wc matches, then you guys make security high so that you may never get the retaliation, clappsss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

TheDeletedUser said:


> Oh God! Another one fresh off Youtube. I guess a thing called "evidence" doesn't matter to you guys huh.


 
youtube is not different from TOI ....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

i am giving my heart to any beautiful girl to get single india vs pakistan match ticket

any girls there to take my heart and give me match ticket with return air ticket to india ..cheers

This offer is for limited time


----------



## Mutee

Can someone stop him this the thing we should try to do and help him instead of being all american by just saying oh what a horrible thing to do find out about him and try to help


----------



## waraich66

YouTube - Fear of Indian Media and the Black Stone - World Cup 2011 - SHAME SHAME!!!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Mutee said:


> Can someone stop him this the thing we should try to do and help him instead of being all american by just saying oh what a horrible thing to do find out about him and try to help


 
why you dont help him instead of asking others to do so..try to trace him and then donate him match ticket as he cannot survive without watching live cricket match in stadium


----------



## HAIDER

Raja.Pakistani said:


> i am giving my heart to any beautiful girl to get single india vs pakistan match ticket
> 
> any girls there to take my heart and give me match ticket with return air ticket to india ..cheers
> 
> This offer is for limited time


Watch out ..any Pathan might make a offer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mutee

Raja.Pakistani said:


> why you dont help him instead of asking others to do so..try to trace him and then donate him match ticket as he cannot survive without watching live cricket match in stadium


 
Brother trust me if I knew how to track him I would dont doubt my intentions


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

HAIDER said:


> Watch out ..any Pathan might make a offer


 
I said girl and not only girl but beautiful girll lol

my heart is not that cheap


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Mutee said:


> Brother trust me if I knew how to track him I would dont doubt my intentions



I don't doubt your intentions muti..what i am saying is that watching live cricket is not your basic need that we should go and trace somene and then should donate him match ticket..if he was asking for basic needs for example education, food or shelter i would not be argue with you


----------



## waraich66

Yun Pakistan se dushmani ache nahi India.. Sheela teri jawan ha, Munni teri badnaam ha aur Captain hamara Pathan ha!


----------



## American Pakistani

Muhammad Yahya said:


> YouTube - Fear of Indian Media and the Black Stone - World Cup 2011 - SHAME SHAME!!!


 
ahahhahaah ROFL Indian media is sooo funny.


----------



## Roybot

Muhammad Yahya said:


> YouTube - Fear of Indian Media and the Black Stone - World Cup 2011 - SHAME SHAME!!!


 
The fark is wrong with these news channels. For a second I thought it was a spoof.Embarassing! Bus kuch bhi report kar dena hai


----------



## American Pakistani

Skywalker said:


> I am not surprised by this hype created between indian and pakistani fans. I beleive both teams have equal chances to win this match, lets see whose day its gonna be. No matter how good bowler or batsman you are, you cant just keep on performing all the time and you are bound to fail. People forgetting one key point here, the Pakistan team manager Mr. Intikhab Alam. He was the coarch of punjab cricket team for two years in India and nobody can explain the pitch mood better than him. They must have chalked out the strategy, this is why they are using a marble slab for extra pace during the practice.
> 
> I beleive this is definitely gonna be a key thing. The only way Pakistan can win if batting first they score more than 300 runs or *dont let India score more than 250 if they bat first.*
> Both will go for win and in every game one has to loose, I pray that its Pakistan who come out as wnners, even if they loose we would still love you as what ever you have achived in this world cup nobody was expecting that. everybody was calling us minnows and look what they have acheived.
> 
> Its a big slap on the management of ICC from top to bottom, no matter whatever tctics they use to destroy Pakistan cricket we can still produce results. Go Pakistan go we are behind you.


 
I think 250 is very tough target for our batsmans, i think bowlers should restrict them below 150runs at any cost, our bowlers should be aggressive not defensive, they had to take early wickets to destroy indian batting line up in the begining. Responsibility is of batsmans too but i think bowlers should not depend on batting because we all know our batting su*ks big time.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Indian Media and the Black Stone - World Cup 2011 - SHAME SHAME!!


 
lol and then peoles say why i make fun of indian news channel..Ajjatk, star news etc i am sure this will be their breaking news lol


----------



## rangbaaz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=181628765217244





that was a very close match


----------



## rangbaaz

roy_gourav said:


> The fark is wrong with these news channels. For a second I thought it was a spoof.Embarassing! Bus kuch bhi report kar dena hai


 
dont worry man........................our media is no less than indian media.......................they also give useless news...................i miss old PTV days


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan will Inshallah win again.


----------



## rangbaaz




----------



## Jackdaws

Raja.Pakistani said:


> lol and then peoles say why i make fun of indian news channel..Ajjatk, star news etc i am sure this will be their breaking news lol


 
This is India TV - no one with half a brain believes their stuff but it is very popular in rural India. They once famously claimed to interview a ghost.


----------



## American Pakistani

Some one should open new thread Pakistan vs Srilanka, CWC 2011 Final, 2nd April 2011.


----------



## American Pakistani

Bwwwwahahhaahahahahhhaha i like indian stupid media crying & making fake news. ROFL.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Muhammad Yahya said:


> YouTube - Fear of Indian Media and the Black Stone - World Cup 2011 - SHAME SHAME!!!


 
lol , 

Oh man , its a match , just a match.
I know so many Shah jee , numerology , astrology experts will be trying to run their shops for predictions. Any octopus tilling who will win? 

Well, who ever will play well that day will win. That's my prediction. . no superstition


----------



## Tiger Awan

American Pakistani said:


> I think 250 is very tough target for our batsmans, i think bowlers should restrict them below 150runs at any cost, our bowlers should be aggressive not defensive, they had to take early wickets to destroy indian batting line up in the begining. Responsibility is of batsmans too but i think bowlers should not depend on batting because we all know our batting su*ks big time.



250 on Mohali pitch is not tough.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Jackdaws said:


> This is India TV - no one with half a brain believes their stuff but it is very popular in rural India. They once famously claimed to interview a ghost.


 
It would be funny to watch the interview of Ghost  Its ok dude . I actually watched Ajj tak and Star news and they also make mountain out of a mole


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Congrats guys.. we have been reached into final according to this breaking news 
where is mitahii?


----------



## Mech

Hi, can you tell me what the video is about? I cannot watch youtube on phone.


----------



## Hulk

U-571 said:


> i still havent understood the logic of you supporting the pakistan team even though being indian , every indian is being diehard fan of india and wanting india to win or die for it
> 
> abt the threatening part, inform your isp, they will track down the guy and arrest him if he is in usa



Dude I am not supporting Pakistan, I just have the feeling that they will win. Obviously I like India to win. I am very angry with BCCI and Sharad Pawar.

That guy is in Gwalior, he is from my college. I have been there and I know these people are mad. In Gwalior murder is very common and most of the time for useless reason.


----------



## jayron

Mech said:


> Hi, can you tell me what the video is about? I cannot watch youtube on phone.


 
It says the match has been fixed for India to lose in the semis. I don't know what channel it is CNEB? when did such a channel start?


----------



## AUz

hahahahhaah Bharti media makes fun of its own country...have you guys watched the "Kala Pathar and Pakistani team" special of Bharti media???


----------



## Awesome

Kinetic said:


> We have own the Asia cup last year when last time you won a tournament?


 
Our last tournament. Won the test and ODI series against NZ in NZ.


----------



## Omar1984

I think it was a bad decision made by the Pakistan Cricket Team to go to India so soon. They should've went 1 or 2 days before the match. How many hours flight is from Islamabad to Chandigarh? 3 hours max.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Indian team already makes so much money so chances that they would be tempted by the money from bookies is slim. I think the glory of winning the world cup would be more tempting for a person than any amount of money.


----------



## raahi

omaromar said:


> InshaALLAH Ta'aala AzzawaJall Pakistan will defeat india. india will suffer a humiliating defeat inshaALLAH. A lot of indians will commit suicide after the match and their country will go into a deep depression. The indian govt will resort to staging another fake attack like the "mumbai attack" or the "parliament attack" to distract its people.
> 
> Pakistan will humiliate india again by refusing to play final in india given the evidence of threats against Pakistani team by the Hindu Fanatics and Hindu Extremist Organisations.
> 
> InshaALLAH Pakistan will win.
> 
> ALLAH the Eternal, The Compeller, The Irresistible will grant Pakistan with victory.


 
Abe Sehwag ki shakti se kar le bhaqti................
aisa marega ki baam laga ke ghomte firoge .........


----------



## IndianTiger

Ignited Mind said:


> If India lose the match, there'll be flood in Pakistan and if Pakistan lose the match still there will be flood in Pakistan...


 
nice joke...like ur style


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sweats of Indian media    ....
Low sense of cricket.....


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sweats of Indian media    ....
Low sense or cricket.....


----------



## bandit

U-571 said:


> we are not resting on the lap of shoaib, you god is gonna lose his godness by him, shoaib will be your new puja god!! temples will be built on shoaib's name..
> 
> btw shoaib akela he tumhare team ke liye kaafi hai


 
Haha Shoaib akela hi kafi hai sahi kaha, pichli baar world cup mai miya 72-1 pitwa ke gaye the, please tell him to bowl like that again, akela hi kaafi hai hame jeet dilane ke liye...


----------



## HAIDER

Now Indian will make spin wicket and Indian batesman will punish him hard on dead wicket..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*IAF on Standby at Fortress Mohali

CHANDIGARH: Welcome to fortress Chandigarh, the city which, along with Mohali and Panchkula, resembles an armed garrison. With anti-aircraft guns placed strategically and Mohali declared a no-fly zone, no stone is being left unturned to secure the city before the prime ministers of India and Pakistan &#8212; along with a host of dignitaries from both countries &#8212; arrive for the India-Pakistan World Cup semifinal on Wednesday. 

Indian Air Force (IAF) helicopters are on standby for air surveillance and fighter jets at Ambala are just a moment away from scrambling in case of emergency. Foolproof security is not confined to the multi-tier system that includes Special Protection Group (SPG), National Security Guard (NSG), and Central and state police forces. For, also roped in is the National Technical Research Organization (NTRO) &#8212; a highly specialized technical intelligence gathering agency under the National Security Adviser. 

A high level source told TOI that NTRO is tasked with air surveillance and it`s expected to use Israeli-made unmanned air vehicles (UAVs). It`s further learned that NTRO`s Dehradun base is working behind the scenes. The UAVs are also capable of detecting airborne aggressors and were used during the Commonwealth Games. Wednesday`s match will be the first between the arch rivals on Indian soil after the 2008 Mumbai attacks by Pakistan-based terrorists. 

Special teams of the SPG and NSG landed here on the Sunday to take charge of security. The Mohali stadium will be completely under the command and control of Central agencies from March 29 to 30. The main internal security mechanism will be in the hands of SPG. Pakistani security will coordinate with SPG. 

Special teams of elite NSG commandos armed with Heckler & Koch 9mm MP-5 sub-machine guns, corner shot guns, Glock 17 or Sig Sauer pistols and poison-tipped knives, would take charge of the outer field. Some of these sophisticated weapons were purchased by the NSG following the 26/11 Mumbai attacks. The remaining layers of the security would be handled by Central and state police forces. 

Snipers were deployed on Sunday on all high-rise buildings adjoining Hotel Taj-17, where players of both teams are staying.*


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

B_R_I_C said:


> You Sure??


 
yes buddy if u look at top of the weapon ull see a transparent magzine/clip behind the reflex sight the most imp feature of p 90 also like SSW the guys in the pic sorry i forgot their name use the combo of FN 2000 and FN p90 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike2011

Omar1984 said:


> I think it was a bad decision made by the Pakistan Cricket Team to go to India so soon. They should've went 1 or 2 days before the match. How many hours flight is from Islamabad to Chandigarh? 3 hours max.


 
India would have saved lot of money.............. I like that idea.


----------



## luckyyy

who will pay the expenses..?


----------



## Kinetic

mr42O said:


> We won twenty20 in england which u could not qualify for knockout stage lol and having a cup of tea . We were in semi finale of champions trophy while Indian team were on AIR INDIA.



This same type of argument given by some Bangladeshis here to win over India and SA. Because they won once four years ago. You are still staying in T20 in 2009? Is that ODI? After that one more already held and England won it. What about Pakistan couldn't reach second stage of WC for last two times?

This is Pakistan's ODI record in recent years.....

Sri Lanka in Pakistan ODI Series 2008/09 *Winner:Sri Lanka* 2-1 (3)
Australia v Pakistan ODI Series 2009 *Winner:Australia* 3-2 (5)
Pakistan in Sri Lanka ODI Series 2009 *Winner: Sri Lanka* 3-2 (5)
ICC Champions Trophy 2009/10 *Winner: Australia * 
Pakistan v New Zealand ODI Series 2009/10 *Winner:New Zealand* 2-1 (3)
Pakistan in Australia ODI Series 2009/10 *Winner:Australia* 5-0 (5)
Asia Cup 2010 *Winner: India * 
NatWest Series 2010 *Winner: England* 3-2 (5)
Pakistan v South Africa ODI Series 2010/11 *Winner:South Africa* 3-2 (5)
Pakistan in New Zealand ODI Series	2010/11 *Winner: Pakistan* 3-2 (6)



Asim Aquil said:


> Our last tournament. Won the test and ODI series against NZ in NZ.



He was talking about multinational tournament not series. The series result also given above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Kuch log kafi jyada uchal rahe hai jo jitna uchal rahe hai o utni jyada royega lol


----------



## Nirvana

Yaar Dhoni Final chahe Jeeto ya nahi , Par ye Match galti se Bhi nahi haar jaana . Kuch bhi karke Jitna hai .


----------



## MZUBAIR

Ye may nahi kah raha Indian Channels kah rahye hain


----------



## MZUBAIR

Kinetic said:


> Kuch log kafi jyada uchal rahe hai jo jitna uchal rahe hai o utni jyada royega lol


 
Indian he uchal rahaih hain.....
Hamay tu ache Cricket dekhne hai chahe India jetay ya Pakistan....

Pakistan haray tu sher ke tarah jeetay tu bhi sheer ke tarah thats We (Pakistani) want.


----------



## MZUBAIR

*hum tou AUSTRALIA se khelna chahtey thy,
."FARAZ"
yeh tou SANIA ki wish thi ke match MAIKEY walon se ho*


----------



## Markus

53 pages already and the match is still 3 days away.........lolzzzzzz


----------



## Sonic_boom




----------



## MZUBAIR

Sonic_boom said:


>


 
No worries.....
PK lost for 5 runs....that was a close game....we fought like Lions ......
That was different day ,...Pakistan was unbeaten throughout the tournmanet except the final...and it was T20 not ODI's.
Doesnt matter even we lose in WC 2011 semi-final but we shld fight like Lions thats Pakistani people want


----------



## sab

nuclearpak said:


> i dont think that is p90 f2000 or any gun like them...


 you are right.............it is F2000.


----------



## Kompromat

Ignited Mind said:


> *
> Did the Sri Lankans tell you that?*


 
No we heard from the terrorists you sent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

American Pakistani said:


> Some one should open new thread Pakistan vs Srilanka, CWC 2011 Final, 2nd April 2011.


 
Under the "Fantasy" tab no doubt.


----------



## MZUBAIR

"If they play like a tiger, I dont mind if they win or lose today": Imran Khan


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

I just heard on news that the Indian Cricket Team is having trouble in sleeping. . . And Imran Khan has suggested them to take sleeping pills. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

American Pakistani said:


> Some one should open new thread Pakistan vs Srilanka, CWC 2011 Final, 2nd April 2011.


 
Wrond dude....dont overestimate.....

On papers they are batter & have Consistent players.......Home ground and croud is another advantage.
Dhoni is more experienced then Afridi.

So plz just focus on the semi's.....We win or lose doesnt matter............wt matter is how we fight (play)

"If they play like a tiger, I dont mind if they win or lose today": Imran Khan


----------



## MZUBAIR

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> I just heard on news that the Indian Cricket Team is having trouble in sleeping. . . And Imran Khan has suggested them to take sleeping pills. .


 
Lolz.....its not a bad idea...
Any ways which channel is this !!!


----------



## rohitshubham

MZUBAIR said:


> No worries.....
> PK lost for 5 runs....that was a close game....we fought like Lions ......
> That was different day ,...*Pakistan was unbeaten throughout the tournmanet except the final*...and it was T20 not ODI's.
> Doesnt matter even we lose in WC 2011 semi-final but we shld fight like Lions thats Pakistani people want


 DONT FORGET INDIANS BEATED THEM IN THE LEAGUE MATCHES IN A TIE BREAKER BOWL-OUT


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

MZUBAIR said:


> Lolz.....its not a bad idea...
> Any ways which channel is this !!!


 
it was on Geo News actually. . . Imran Khan is in India right now and I think an Indian reporter might have informed Imran of Indian team's condition so he suggested them to take sleeping pills. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

when the prime minister goes and other pakistani dignitaries....who is responsible for their close cordon security.....the GOI or pakistani authorities???


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Aeronaut said:


> No we heard from the terrorists you sent.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

rohitshubham said:


> DONT FORGET INDIANS BEATED THEM IN THE LEAGUE MATCHES IN A TIE BREAKER BOWL-OUT


 
yes and that is what MZUBAIR is saying; Pak team must give a strong fight as they did in the league matches.. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

rohitshubham said:


> DONT FORGET INDIANS BEATED THEM IN THE LEAGUE MATCHES IN A TIE BREAKER BOWL-OUT


 
Doesnt matter .....EVEN IN THAT GAME WE FOUGHT LIKE LIONS...
I dont want to Put fingers on PAK wins

PAK vs INDIA clashes....119 times
4 tie.
69 won by PAK
46 by India.

60% won games won by PAK and 40% by India...

WE FIGHT LIKE LIONS....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

nuclearpak said:


> when the prime minister goes and other pakistani dignitaries....who is responsible for their close cordon security.....the GOI or pakistani authorities???



GOI..!!!! Pakistani security gaurds will also be there like which ever agency who so ever protect your PM...But the main security cover to our PM and YOUR PM will be provided by SPG commando's and your PM's security gaurds will co-ordinate according to guidline by SPG.


----------



## EastWest

nuclearpak said:


> when the prime minister goes and other pakistani dignitaries....who is responsible for their close cordon security.....the GOI or pakistani authorities???


 
In India, it will be indian authorities..


----------



## Jango

the news in the media is that the cricket pitch is going to be as favourable made as possible to batting conditions adn the groundsmen although within the limits of the ICC rules is not wanting to make the pitch bowling favourable.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

BEST WISHES TO TEAM PAKISTAN !!


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

*HEY!!* Check out Dunya News. . Indian police is beating up civilians because people over there want tickets for Pakistan vs india match. . .

*CRICKET FEVER IS REALLY ON!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

thanks for the info east west adn BRIC


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Why are you guys scared of a batting/spinning wicket? You are playing in the sub-continent for god sakes. If you were in Sri Lanka, would they be making greentops?


----------



## KS

twoplustwoisfour said:


> *Why are you guys scared of a batting/spinning wicket?* You are playing in the sub-continent for god sakes. If you were in Sri Lanka, would they be making greentops?


 
Possible excuses for the 30th Night ?


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

HAIDER said:


> Now Indian will make spin wicket and Indian batesman will punish him hard on dead wicket..


 
they are making batting pitch because Pakistan has a strong bowling line; it be spin or fast. . 

Kamran and Hafeez need to play against India in the same way they played against WI. . And middle order batsman need to show a sense of responsibility. .


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Karthic Sri said:


> Possible excuses for the 30th Night ?


 
You want to see excuses; check out the Indian Cneb channel. It has already come up with a drama that Pak vs Ind match is fixed and India is to lose the Semi-Final.
- - A preplanned explanation if India loses. .


----------



## Rafael

India races to get Nehra, Munaf unfit in time for semi-final


With only days to go before their high-pressure semi-final game against Pakistan in Mohali, team India is desperately battling to get seamers Ashish Nehra and Munaf Patel unfit in time.

"Yes, the lack of injuries to Ashish and Munaf is a major concern," said skipper MS Dhoni to bewildered reporters at a press conference. "We're doing our best to get at least one of them out of action, ideally both, to maximise our chances of victory against Pakistan on Wednesday."

Explaining further, Dhoni said "If we can successfully injure one of our seamers other than Zaheer, we can bring in Praveen Kumar as an emergency replacement. Surely you'll agree that it's our best bet now.

"They're both thorough professionals, fully committed to the team's cause. In fact, even as we speak, they're both working extra hard with the physio to make sure that they get completely unfit as soon as possible, so we can start the paperwork to bring Praveen in. All it takes is a lovely strained groin, or a delightful pulled hamstring, or perhaps even an epic cracked rib, and Navjot's your uncle. Replacement player!" chirped the Indian captain, adroitly using adjectives to describe things they've possibly never been used to describe before.

When a journalist pointed out that a similar strategy could be implemented for Piyush Chawla as well, Dhoni replied, "I only said that Piyush isn't mentally strong. Physically, he's right up there. In fact, you could call him the R Ashwin of physical toughness. In fact, I just did."

Team coach Gary Kirsten has been requested by the BCCI to put a proper injury coach and unfitness trainer in place before he leaves at the end of the World Cup.

"You have to agree that, fairly often, international cricket teams are faced with situations where they'd be happier if one or more of their selected squad members weren't available to play," said Kirsten. "As a professional unit, you have to be prepared to make sure that you're not stuck with a fully fit squad at the wrong time - such as in this very World Cup. Look at the way Australia and England handled it with Hussey and Morgan coming in. That's the kind of level we need to be at."


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> You want to see excuses; check out the Indian Cneb channel. It has already come up with a drama that Pak vs Ind match is fixed and India is to lose the Semi-Final.
> - - A preplanned explanation if India loses. .


 
You seem to be forgetting Rehman Malik's warning to the Pakistani cricketers


----------



## KS

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> You want to see excuses; check out the Indian Cneb channel. It has already come up with a drama that Pak vs Ind match is fixed and India is to lose the Semi-Final.
> - - A preplanned explanation if India loses. .


 
Who cares ? But if its a fixed match, then I am damn sure Pakistan will lose. Because there is no way in hell or earth that PCB can beat BCCI in influence.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> You seem to be forgetting Rehman Malik's warning to the Pakistani cricketers


 
you are quoting Rehman Malik's statement. .  The person who says that Terry Jones is an agent of Taliban. . ..


----------



## lionheart1

MZUBAIR said:


> Wrond dude....dont overestimate.....
> 
> On papers they are batter & have Consistent players.......Home ground and croud is another advantage.
> Dhoni is more experienced then Afridi.
> 
> So plz just focus on the semi's.....We win or lose doesnt matter............wt matter is how we fight (play)
> 
> "If they play like a tiger, I dont mind if they win or lose today": Imran Khan



why your interior minister giving warning to your player against match fixing in open media . so your interior minister should have some info regarding pakistani player are fixing match for money ................what a shame


----------



## Markus

You guys are giving too much importance to Akhtar.

I am saying again, Umr Gul is ur future, you ppl should concentrate on him.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> you are quoting Rehman Malik's statement. .  The person who says that Terry Jones is an agent of Taliban. . ..


 
Well you seem to be quoting CNEB. I guess Rehman Malik and CNEB have similar reputations


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Misbah not worried by batting numbers*

Misbah-ul-Haq is not impressed by statistics and he doesn't care about history either. That helps, particularly with an India-Pakistan match due to break out at the World Cup within three days.


One of the anchors of Pakistan's batting and the man with the team's top score in the World Cup so far - 83 not out against Sri Lanka - Misbah said numbers could be meaningless if they did not agree with the results column. Pakistan's certainly don't.


Umar Akmal is their heaviest run-scorer in this World Cup, but he is placed as low as 28th in the list of top run-getters. Never mind the batsmen from Test-playing nations, Umar follows players from Netherlands, Kenya, Zimbabwe and Canada in the table.


Umar has scored 211 runs from five innings, with a single half-century. Among his team-mates, he is followed by Misbah (192), Kamran Akmal (188), Younis Khan (172), Mohmmed Hafeez (172), Asad Shafiq (124 from two innings) and Abdul Razzaq (101). Of the batsmen, only Misbah and Younis have scored more than one fifty in the tournament, and the team have managed nine overall. When compared to India, those are paltry figures: India have five centuries, ten fifties and five India batsmen have scored more runs than Umar.


Yet Pakistan finished at the top of their group and, regardless of the weakness of some of its Associate opposition, had the more emphatic first four weeks of the tournament between the two teams. In Mohali, after a lengthy round of football, fielding and then the conventional nets, Misbah deconstructed the numbers down to their bare basics. "According to me, the most important thing for any team is winning. If we don't score a hundred and win the World Cup, then that is very good for us. If we score centuries and get knocked out of the tournament, then it's no use."


In India, Misbah's public persona is built on the image of the man who tried the scoop shot and failed, handing India the World Twenty20 title in 2007. In person, he carries himself with gravitas; he speaks slowly but certainly. He will be beaten in any words-per-minute contest by his captain Shahid Afridi or Younis. But should it last longer than fifteen minutes, Misbah would probably still be holding his own. Like he has done through his career, this is the man for the long haul. He has been central to Pakistan's progress in the World Cup, where their batting may not look like a flashy suit, but its main thread holds strong.


"It's really a plus for teams whose batsmen are in form, are scoring centuries and are in the top 20 run-scorers, but winning is important," Misbah said. "If you score a fifty or even a timely twenty or thirty that is vital for a victory, then that's good enough for the team." This under-the-radar cricketing approach has worked for Pakistan, particularly after the horrors of the England tour now called the 'spot-fixing series.' Pakistan have won 14 of their 31 ODIs since the 2010 Asia Cup, their batsmen have managed totals of more than 250 the same number of times, with Pakistan winning nine of those games.


The Pakistan batsmen could find the best batting conditions they have encountered so far in the tournament in Mohali, after spending five weeks grinding it out on slow, low tracks in Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. The lack of pace off the pitches has been, Misbah said, a "struggle". In some parts of the subcontinent, contrary to the stereotype, "runs don't come easy," Misbah said. "The ball is turning, the bounce is low, so just like when we go outside these conditions and struggle against bounce and pace, scoring runs here on these wickets is an art too. And those who know how to play on low-bouncing wickets, they can do well and score runs. But batting can be a struggle." It is why this has been far from a batsman's World Cup.


In Sri Lanka, Misbah said, batsmen required a "tightness" of play. "The new ball seams, the spinners get help later and you have to work as a batsman, because the tracks help bowlers of both types." In Bangladesh, he said, batsmen needed to be patient, to adjust. "Because of both low bounce and turn, batting requires you to really spend time and build an innings."


Pakistan's players have watched several of the World Cup matches held in India, and Misbah said the variety he saw across venues meant there never really was one defined 'type' of Indian pitch.


Once upon a time Mohali had a 'type': quick, bouncy and friendly for the fast men. That legend has faded and it is what India, in particular, will be pleased about, as batsman for batsman and numbers for numbers, they will believe they are better than their semi-final opponents.


Pakistan need not have bothered to haul over a slab of black stone to be put to use in the nets. The throwdowns given to every batsman on one of the practice pitches were made to pitch on the stone, Misbah explained, to generate bounce that the practice wickets did not quite contain. The real wicket probably won't contain it either.


Of the World Twenty20 final which he had all but snatched away from India before that last-over shot, Misbah said: "You can't just stick to the past. Every game is a new game, it's not like this game is important because of that match. To us every game is special. This one especially; this is the World Cup, it is a semi-final. I really want to do well."


Memory is a meaningless ghost for a cricketer like Misbah, who has had an up-and-down career, at one stage dropped from the Test and one-day squads only to return as Test captain. There was speculation that he may have been handed the role of one-day captain as well for the World Cup, but the selectors stuck with Afridi, who is never under the radar, but in this World Cup has not come through as the destructive batsman the world knows he can be. He has only 65 runs at 10.83 in the tournament, but the strike-rate monster that lurks within him may just light up at the sight of the handkerchief-sized ground in Mohali.


From being under the radar for over five weeks, Misbah and his team will now face the floodlights in a World Cup semi-final at a stadium which may have a low capacity, but will have a heavy-duty crowd.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Karthic Sri said:


> Who cares ? But if its a fixed match, then I am damn sure Pakistan will lose. Because there is no way in hell or earth that PCB can beat BCCI in influence.


 
yeah, I know that. PCB cannot cover up the cricket scandals of its players as BCCI can. .


----------



## Mani2020

nick_indian said:


> what did shastri exactly say ?


 
To be precise he said "Pakistan team is like rikshaw while indian team is BMW, India at any venue even outside india on green top wicket can beat Pakistani Team 8 out of 10 times" and he said it on record and live


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Markus said:


> You guys are giving too much importance to Akhtar.
> 
> I am saying again, Umr Gul is ur future, you ppl should concentrate on him.


 
we are'nt kicking out Gul. . Akhtar will be replacing Wahab Riaz. .


----------



## MZUBAIR

lionheart1 said:


> why your interior minister giving warning to your player against match fixing in open media . so your interior minister should have some info regarding pakistani player are fixing match for money ................what a shame



That is smash on ur fa*e ...
Loook ur country, ur ministers, ur Gov, ur people and ur media saying that ur team is BIKOW MAAAAL


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Well you seem to be quoting CNEB. I guess Rehman Malik and CNEB have similar reputations


 
ohhh kkk. . good to know we have some similarity in speech as well. .


----------



## KS

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> yeah, I know that. PCB cannot cover up the cricket scandals of its players as BCCI can. .


 
That is fine by me.

We have a saying in Tamil that roughly translates as '_Not everyone can do crimes sucessfully, you need brains and brawns for that too._'


----------



## MZUBAIR

angel eyes said:


> *Malik warns Pak cricketers not to indulge in match-fixing*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Ahead of their crucial World Cup semifinal against India, Pakistani cricketers have been warned not to indulge in any match-fixing by interior minister Rehman Malik who said he was keeping a "close watch" on their activities.
> 
> "I gave a warning that there should be no match-fixing. I am keeping a close watch. If any such thing happens, we are going to take action," Malik said two days ahead of the game in Mohali that will showcase one of the world's most intense sporting rivalries.
> 
> Malik said that though he was "sure the team has very clean members", intelligence is being gathered on the Pakistani cricketers, including "who are meeting them and the position of their telephones".
> 
> *"This is necessary because we can't take a chance after what happened in London,"* he said, *in a reference to a recent match-fixing controversy in Britain involving three Pakistani players.*
> 
> Malik, who made the remarks during an interaction with the media in the port city of Karachi, also had some advice for the Pakistani players.
> 
> "Do your practice, sleep early at night and wake at the proper time. They should dedicate themselves to Pakistan for the match," he said.
> 
> There is a lot of excitement about the India-Pakistan clash in the World Cup semifinal, he said.
> 
> "There is a lot of love for the cricketers and we hope they will win the game for us. We expect they will not disappoint the people," he said.
> 
> Malik also welcomed his Indian counterpart P Chidambaram's remarks about adequate security being provided to the Pakistani team while in India in light of possible threats to the players.
> 
> He noted that Chidambaram had said special arrangements would be made for the game in Mohali, including the deploying of some 1,000 commandoes.
> 
> "I am sure of his (Chidambaram's) capability. He is a man of wisdom and authority and has the capability to handle things well," Malik said.


 
Its India whos bikow maal


----------



## Guli Danda

Pakistanis heart will be broken big time


----------



## Markus

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> we are'nt kicking out Gul. . Akhtar will be replacing Wahab Riaz. .


 
What I meant was that you guys are discussing too much about Akhtar instead of Gul who is currently more perfect to deliver the goods for Pakistan.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Guli Danda said:


> Pakistanis heart will be broken big time


 
No...we dont mind if our team lose playing like a Lion heart.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

MZUBAIR said:


> No...we dont mind if our team lose playing like a Lion heart.


 
Also Afridi had promised till the semis, he has fulfilled it.A win is a bonus here. And that too against India, is a double bonus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ragingbull

MZUBAIR said:


> That is smash on ur fa*e ...
> Loook ur country, ur ministers, ur Gov, ur people and ur media saying that ur team is BIKOW MAAAAL


 
LOL, we will see on Wednesday Sir & I wouldn't want to be a hatemonger by digging out some hard facts which will be incredibly tough to swallow for our friends across the border .

The odds are in favor of India & we have quite a lot of hacks like Gupta on either side of the fence talking cr@p out of their a$$. The whole world including top notch investigating agencies are at prowl now & it is practically impossible to fix this match.

The stage is set, let the best team win!!

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ragingbull

Shastri & Sohail sweating it out, it's all hottening up !!

*"Indian team is BMW, Pakistan an autorickshaw"- Ravi Shastri*

Reported by Salik Aziz

A cricket match between India and Pakistan is never restricted to the cricketing field, one of the many reasons why it is not just a match. Apart from creating tension amongst the fans who are still in a hunt for the Mohali ticket, ex-cricketers from both sides of the boundaries are too found to be excited, tensed and supporting their sides explicitly.

In an Indian talk show, when the biggest match of the cup, was being discussed and previewed, Ravi Shastri, a former Indian cricketer, called Indian cricket team BMW and took the liberty to call Pakistan's team auto-rickshaw.

Amir Sohail, former Pakistan cricket team captain, who was also a part of the discussion replied in rather a gentle manner by reminding Ravi

"...when you are stuck in traffic, it is the rickshaw. That is to take you to the destination well within time".

Amir later went on to claim that India will never provide a green-top wicket to the Pakistan's side, and if they do, India will be playing in their hands. He also said" I heard someone saying that India will win on a green-top wicket, I dare to produce a green-top wicket and we will see that match".

Ravi, on the other hand, replied "If India play Pakistan 10 times on green-top, in a one-day game, in next six months, India will win 8 out of 10 times. Any part of the world, any territory, go and play India will beat them".

In the end it was Amir Sohail who accepted the challenge, or rather challenged, by saying "let's start from Mohali".

An Indo-Pak spares no one, not even the ex-players, it is all building up, it is contagious and the play has not even started yet. India and Pakistan are to face each other in the 2nd semi-final of the world cup 2011 on 30th March.


----------



## Markus

What if it rains unexpectedly on the 30th?......sabka popat ho jayega.

Is 31st the reserve day ? Will Gilani go back on the 30th and come back on the 31st?

lolzzzzzzzz


----------



## ragingbull

I believe Sohail was more balanced here, Shastri is clearly over excited(confident!?!).

Let the result do the talking Sir...... everyone getting charged up anyways !!


----------



## Areesh

Karthic Sri said:


> Who cares ? But if its a fixed match, then I am damn sure Pakistan will lose. Because there is no way in hell or earth that PCB can beat BCCI in influence.


 
Just one word for this post. Lolzzzz


----------



## Humanist

England players were mentally too tired .... Half the team already went back to england bcoz of injuries...


----------



## ragingbull

Markus said:


> What if it rains unexpectedly on the 30th?......sabka popat ho jayega.
> 
> Is 31st the reserve day ? Will Gilani go back on the 30th and come back on the 31st?
> 
> lolzzzzzzzz


 
Here's the forecast buddy 
Mohali, Punjab, India weather and forecast

BTW I like your sig

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Markus said:


> What I meant was that you guys are discussing too much about Akhtar instead of Gul who is currently more perfect to deliver the goods for Pakistan.


 
akhter is being discussed because he attendance was in doubt, we all know, gul is our top bowler pacer so dont even need to discuss that... but akhter's attendance will make our pace bowling strong..


----------



## MM_Haider

Markus said:


> What if it rains unexpectedly on the 30th?......sabka popat ho jayega.
> 
> Is 31st the reserve day ? Will Gilani go back on the 30th and come back on the 31st?
> 
> lolzzzzzzzz



If it rains then Pak sure will go to final as then the decision would be on Group position. You pray better it doesnt happen..


----------



## Markus

MM_Haider said:


> If it rains then Pak sure will go to final as then the decision would be on Group position. You pray better it doesnt happen..


 
Nope, there has to be a reserve day, which may be 31st.


----------



## KS

Areesh said:


> Just one word for this post. Lolzzzz


 
Same here too. I literally lol'd when he said the match was fixed in Pakistan's favour.  I mean all the cricket bookies/agents/top brass in ICC are RAW agents. How can India loose then ?


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

ragingbull said:


> Here's the forecast buddy
> Mohali, Punjab, India weather and forecast
> 
> BTW I like your sig


 
Weather forecast says 0% chance of rain? Fir to pakka baarish hogi. Better have a reserve day


----------



## notsuperstitious

World Cup semifinal: Mohali citizens throw open homes to Pak fans

World Cup semifinal: Mohali citizens throw open homes to Pak fans

I'm glad not everybody is talking smack and treating this event like a sports event should be treated.


----------



## Markus

U-571 said:


> akhter is being discussed because he attendance was in doubt, we all know, gul is our top bowler pacer so dont even need to discuss that... but akhter's attendance will make our pace bowling strong..


 
well, for me personally, i feel, its better for Pakistan if he does not play, you guys are expecting too much from him even if he plays.


----------



## ragingbull

Shastri VS Sohail


----------



## MM_Haider

Markus said:


> Nope, there has to be a reserve day, which may be 31st.


 
Don't bring your wishes as the rules. see below link.. 

Points Table | ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 | ESPN Cricinfo

*Semi Final *

*If a Semi-Final is tied, the teams shall compete in a one over per side eliminator to determine which team progresses to the final. Refer to Appendix 7. here. *

*If following a tie, weather conditions prevent the one over eliminator from being completed, or if the match is a no result, then the team that finished in the higher position in the Group stage shall proceed to the final. *

Please take your words back.


----------



## U-571




----------



## Markus

MM_Haider said:


> Don't bring your wishes as the rules. see below link..
> 
> Points Table | ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> *Semi Final *
> 
> *If a Semi-Final is tied, the teams shall compete in a one over per side eliminator to determine which team progresses to the final. Refer to Appendix 7. here. *
> 
> *If following a tie, weather conditions prevent the one over eliminator from being completed, or if the match is a no result, then the team that finished in the higher position in the Group stage shall proceed to the final. *
> 
> Please take your words back.


 
OMG.....it seems you are very serious about the game on the 30th. 

and tell you what - even the rain gods are with us, no rain predicted for 30th


----------



## U-571

Markus said:


> well, for me personally, i feel, its better for Pakistan if he does not play, you guys are expecting too much from him even if he plays.


 
no we are expecting the same shoaib as he played against srilanka, he can take wickets, btw im supporting shoaib because he is the only available pace bowler option, if there was other more fitter and more experienced and talented then i would have certainly prefered him over shoaib...


----------



## whydowelove

Apologies if anybody posted this before. Found it interesting and hilarious, so enjoy reading while remaining impartial. 

*Prescribed Ettiquettes and Attitudes for TGME
*​
1: Please don&#8217;t make tiresome bullshit political analogies. Lazy bloggers, opportunistic Aman Ki Asha-ists and op-ed writers, we are looking at you. It takes the gloss away from this mighty cricket match.

#2: This match will NOT defeat terrorism, nor it will root out any extremists on either side of the border. Also, keep away any lunatic thoughts of intelligence agencies cashing on it as a strategic asset.

#3: This match is not about peace or Kashmir or Hindus or Muslims. It&#8217;s the most important game, this sport ever conceived. Take it in that vein.

#4: Dear fair weather fans, welcome to your brief stay in our cauldron of madness. Please stop making references to the 2000 World Cup and other things that never happened, and we promise not to kill you during the first drinks break.

#5: Loser desi footie fans, if you&#8217;re going to compare this to ManU v Liverpool, El Classico or some , please piss off right now, you won&#8217;t be spared.

#6: Cricket will NOT be the winner. Stop even thinking of f**king saying anything related to that notion without the NOT in that statement. It really does tick us off.

#7: To all those who are bemoaning how cricket obfuscates the region&#8217;s real problems and how this match will be the proof, we are sorry your mommy never loved you..

#8: If you read about complaints of cyber orgasms, constipation, illnesses etc., on social networks in the remaining hours leading up to the match, don&#8217;t f**king complain. Live with it.

#9: For all those who are terming this as the cricket&#8217;s holiest war, End of Times, Judgement Day etc. we f**king love you. It is going to be just that, in that Colosseum.

#10: For Indian and Pakistani expats and homegrown fans now living abroad, we empathize with you the most. It&#8217;s genuinely tough being a hypocrite on face to each other while watching a Pak-Ind match together, so let&#8217;s stay like that and not bring each other women in verbal ways discreetly.

#11. A cricket match was never won through Facebook polls and never will be. Especially, when it is the Grand Daddy of &#8216;em all on Wednesday. So, take our advice and avoid these kinky heroics.


http://clearcricket.wordpress.com/2011/03/26/prescribed-ettiquettes-and-attitudes-for-tgme-the-greatest-match-ever/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Why is Sohail Tanvir not in the squad?


----------



## MM_Haider

Markus said:


> OMG.....it seems you are very serious about the game on the 30th.
> 
> and tell you what - even the rain gods are with us, no rain predicted for 30th


 
lolzzz.. yea i am serious .. you beter avoid such wishful comments. 

The good news is Pakistan doesn't belive on rain gods, if any!!!


----------



## Kompromat

*An Australian's Message to India*

  --- No offence !






Hahhaha , omg !


----------



## Areesh

Karthic Sri said:


> Same here too. I literally lol'd when he said the match was fixed in Pakistan's favour.  I mean all the cricket bookies/agents/top brass in ICC are RAW agents. How can India loose then ?


 
Well it was an Indian channel report which said all this. Go and ask them about this not us.

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------




twoplustwoisfour said:


> Why is Sohail Tanvir not in the squad?


 
Because of his poor form with the ball.


----------



## U-571

Aeronaut said:


> *An Australian's Message to India*
> 
> --- No offence !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahhaha , omg !


 
he's n american(abaama picture)


----------



## Markus

MM_Haider said:


> lolzzz.. yea i am serious .. you beter avoid such wishful comments.
> 
> The good news is Pakistan doesn't belive on rain gods, if any!!!


 
rain or no rain.

India will DEFEAT your team and storm into the grand finale.

Mark my words, man.

There can be no WC final without India.

The whole of ICC is in our pockets. 

*We run the show, we run this game.*

Where do you think comes the money to run this WC ? Just check out the companies who are the sponsors of the WC.

Its India all the way.


----------



## U-571

Markus said:


> rain or no rain.
> 
> India will DEFEAT your team and storm into the grand finale.
> 
> Mark my words, man.
> 
> There can be no WC final without India.
> 
> The whole of ICC is in our pockets.
> 
> *We run the show, we run this game.*
> 
> Where do you think comes the money to run this WC ? Just check out the companies who are the sponsors of the WC.
> 
> Its India all the way.


 
what an awfully retarded stupid post, the most retarded post of the month, congrats....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

U-571 said:


> what an awfully retarded stupid post, the most retarded post of the month, congrats....


 
wait till the 30th and then I will laugh at you.


----------



## KS

Areesh said:


> Well it was an Indian channel report which said all this. Go and ask them about this not us.


 
But it was a Pakistani poster who posted here.  So I can ask him.


----------



## Sonic_boom

MZUBAIR said:


> No worries.....
> PK lost for 5 runs....that was a close game....we fought like Lions ......
> That was different day ,...Pakistan was unbeaten throughout the tournmanet except the final...and it was T20 not ODI's.
> Doesnt matter even we lose in WC 2011 semi-final but we shld fight like Lions thats Pakistani people want


 
Did you even watch the video? This video is not about 2007 t20 final...Dont comment without watching the video..


----------



## MM_Haider

Markus said:


> rain or no rain.
> 
> India will DEFEAT your team and storm into the grand finale.
> 
> Mark my words, man.
> 
> There can be no WC final without India.
> 
> The whole of ICC is in our pockets.
> 
> *We run the show, we run this game.*
> 
> Where do you think comes the money to run this WC ? Just check out the companies who are the sponsors of the WC.
> 
> Its India all the way.


 
what a frustrated comment from a potential loser as well as moron.. you better see some doctor and ask him to prescribe you blood pressure medicine. you will be needing it within 50 hours from now.


----------



## Markus

MM_Haider said:


> what a frustrated comment from a potential loser as well as moron.. you better see some doctor as him to prescribe you blood pressure medicine. you will be needing it withing 50 hours from now.


 
After 50 hours, I bet you will not even log onto this forum.


----------



## Sonic_boom

Aeronaut said:


> *An Australian's Message to India*
> 
> --- No offence !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahhaha , omg !


 

Haa ha he was drunk and out of his mind..Pakistan me etne bure din aa gaye hai ki ek bewde ki baat sun rahe ho?


----------



## Kompromat

U-571 said:


> he's n american(abaama picture)


 
Maybe an australian in US. because Yanks know nothing about cricket !


----------



## MM_Haider

Markus said:


> After 50 hours, I bet you will not even log onto this forum.


 
ofcourse i will be away watching the match...  to see India lose


----------



## U-571

Markus said:


> wait till the 30th and then I will laugh at you.


 
ary chalo niklo, was an awfully retarded guy...


----------



## Markus

U-571 said:


> ary chalo niklo, was an awfully retarded guy...


 
Are baba, gussa kyun karte ho.

Hum to deewane hain aur deewane log pagalpan mein kuch bhi bol jaate hain.


----------



## Kompromat

UPDATE

Akhtar&#8217;s inclusion will benefit me: Gul | Sport | DAWN.COM

Misbah is also backing the speed star.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Karthic Sri said:


> But it was a Pakistani poster who posted here.  So I can ask him.


 
But it was an Indian channel who started all this. So go and ask them. It would be more helpful and might be more satisfying.


----------



## ashok321

Yes, please include this old horse in the race, so that you are not left with any excuse or pretext, when you loose against Indians by saying ; we lost because our Akhtar did not play......

With Akhtar playing, you are pretext proof now!


----------



## dakoit sakhya

this is a humble request .
The impending world cup semi finals are the most awaited event. 
In the match india vs pakistan
only one will emerge as the winners. I urge all the pdf members to take the match
In true sportsman spirit and avoid any clashes no matter who is the winner or loser.
Remember-the world is watching!


----------



## F86 Saber

I see the same behavioral pattern from Indians here in the UAE, even in my company. Indians are looking past the Semi Final and are already considering themselves in the final. It is understandable that India have a very good side on paper and with their home ground home crowd support they are expected to win. But still people, show some respect towards the Pakistani team, they are no pushovers.
I am not saying being confident is bad but with the amount of over confidence shown by Indians in general (including the over zealous comments of Ravi Shastri). If the Indian team loses, the effects on them will be much worse than the effects on the Pakistani public if our team loses.


----------



## Jackdaws

F86 Saber said:


> I see the same behavioral pattern from Indians here in the UAE, even in my company. Indians are looking past the Semi Final and are already considering themselves in the final. It is understandable that India have a very good side on paper and with their home ground home crowd support they are expected to win. But still people, show some respect towards the Pakistani team, they are no pushovers.
> I am not saying being confident is bad but with the amount of over confidence shown by Indians in general (including the over zealous comments of Ravi Shastri). If the Indian team loses, the effects on them will be much worse than the effects on the Pakistani public if our team loses.


 
No cricket fan takes Pakistan non seriously in India. Even if they had a team worse than Kenya - we would still be worried because they always reserve their best against India. This was not always the case with India but post 99 - it is the same with India - they play with purpose against Pakistan.


----------



## Vinod2070

F86 Saber said:


> I see the same behavioral pattern from Indians here in the UAE, even in my company. Indians are looking past the Semi Final and are already considering themselves in the final. It is understandable that India have a very good side on paper and with their home ground home crowd support they are expected to win. But still people, show some respect towards the Pakistani team, they are no pushovers.
> I am not saying being confident is bad but with the amount of over confidence shown by Indians in general (including the over zealous comments of Ravi Shastri).


 
Wrong choice of words by Ravi Shastri.

I think it was gamesmanship, nothing more. People are trying to put psychological pressure in the other side. Both sides are indulging in it.



> If the Indian team loses, the effects on them will be much worse than the effects on the Pakistani public if our team loses.



What makes you think so?

In fact, I think Pakistani public is expecting a lot more from their players. It is just not about the game anymore for many of them it seems.


----------



## Rafael

Vinod2070 said:


> Wrong choice of words by Ravi Shastri.
> 
> I think it was gamesmanship, nothing more. People are trying to put psychological pressure in the other side. Both sides are indulging in it.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think so?
> 
> In fact, I think Pakistani public is expecting a lot more from their players. It is just not about the game anymore for many of them it seems.



Pakistani public is not expecting more from their cricket team. We have already achieved more than what our cricket team was capable of ( according to some "analysts"). We would not mind loosing to India untill and unless they play like they have been playing so far. And I am not sure about Indians as it seems that they have already made their mind up that they are the new world champions.


----------



## MM_Haider

F86 Saber said:


> I see the same behavioral pattern from Indians here in the UAE, even in my company. Indians are looking past the Semi Final and are already considering themselves in the final. It is understandable that India have a very good side on paper and with their home ground home crowd support they are expected to win. But still people, show some respect towards the Pakistani team, they are no pushovers.
> I am not saying being confident is bad but with the amount of over confidence shown by Indians in general (including the over zealous comments of Ravi Shastri). If the Indian team loses, the effects on them will be much worse than the effects on the Pakistani public if our team loses.



fully agreed. same fashion is going on in my company.. Anyway i have pasted Afridi and Pakistani flag A4 size posters on my workstation...


----------



## U-571

ashok321 said:


> Yes, please include this old horse in the race, so that you are not left with any excuse or pretext, when you loose against Indians by saying ; we lost because our Akhtar did not play......
> 
> With Akhtar playing, you are pretext proof now!


 
bhai its not a horse race, you tendu aged 36 is also playing, stop criticising our pacer, stop making bad comments before the match.... and you are saying as if you are wannabe pak selector, so shut the hell up...


----------



## U-571

Aeronaut said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Akhtar&#8217;s inclusion will benefit me: Gul | Sport | DAWN.COM
> 
> Misbah is also backing the speed star.


 
every pak support must increase shoaibs confidence and thus his performance... its good to see so much support aside that fat head re malik


----------



## duhastmish

*pakistan must not play akhtar. it will be horrible if they even try anything like this. *

for india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Elmo said:


> Hmmm... acha hai, let everyone eat each other up. You guys would have pent up all your energy by the day of teh semifinal and then we'll have less to moderate on the actual day.
> 
> @ Du: Can I whoop you?
> 
> How about we all enjoy Federer till then


 
woop me ? why , infect you were so right - all the indo pak match energy is drained . i am not too much in game now ,

thanks to all the time before the WAR.


----------



## Vinod2070

raheel1 said:


> Pakistani public is not expecting more from their cricket team. We have already achieved more than what our cricket team was capable of ( according to some "analysts"). We would not mind loosing to India untill and unless they play like they have been playing so far. *And I am not sure about Indians as it seems that they have already made their mind up that they are the new world champions.*


 
Difficult to say. May be some Indians have done it.

I think there is equal chance for every team now. Will depend on how they play on a particular day and a bit of luck going their way.


----------



## duhastmish

BUT I still hope saachin hits a century.

and somebody give one tight slap to munaf patel - he look so lethargic.


----------



## Rafael

Vinod2070 said:


> Difficult to say. May be some Indians have done it.
> 
> I think there is equal chance for every team now. Will depend on how they play on a particular day and a bit of luck going their way.


 
Exactly my point. Although the public in Pakistan is quite aware that Indians have the edge due to their home ground/crowd and phenomenal batting line up, but still it could be anybody's game on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

the mohali pitch is suited for pace bowlers so akhtar is fine...


----------



## duhastmish

raheel1 said:


> Exactly my point. Although the public in Pakistan is quite aware that Indians have the edge due to their home ground/crowd and phenomenal batting line up, but still it could be anybody's game on Wednesday.



*
poof the indian batting . *


*i tell you a secret how they win. every time we leave a water bottle on top of our home theater system . they play good. and win match. 

and also dont watch it on espn or star sports, watch it on star cricket. every-time you need a wicket -- switch to cnn news and back in next 20 seconds wicket is gone. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

umar gul has said that dhoni and gary kirsten had a look at the pitch and when they saw the green spots they had a talk with the groundsman adn within half an hour the grass was cut!!!.....and pakistan has seam bowlers while india has only zaheer khan.....get ready for a batting track!!!


----------



## monitor

India-Pakistan Lovefest or Sledge Match at Mohali?

Cricket was considered a gentleman's sport until the Australians invented sledging, defined as words or phrases designed to upset opponents to gain a competitive edge in crunch matches. 

Though Aussies still remain the king of sledge, Indians and Pakistanis are also known to engage in this coarse practice when emotions are running high. But somehow, they tend to get in trouble more often than their Australian counterparts. 





In a 2008 encounter between India and Australia, Indian bowler Harbhajan Singh was disciplined by the ICC when Australia's Andrew Symonds accused him of using a racial slur. Upon further investigation, it turned out that Singh said to Syomnds "teri maaN ki c---" (Your mother's c---) which Symonds heard as "monkey". 



The Harbhajan-Symonds incident implies that there are some rules for sledging that permit verbal salvos against the character of women in the players' lives, while prohibiting any race-based verbal attacks. It also appears to imply that misogyny is permissible on the male-dominated cricket field but racism is not. Given this background and their common language, it's quite possible that both Indians and Pakistanis will freely offer their unflattering opinions of each others' female relatives at the upcoming World Cup semifinal at Mohali on March 30, 2011. 

Among the most quoted sledges is this one about Australia's Rodney Marsh and England's Ian Botham: Marsh: "How's your wife and my kids?" Botham: "The wife's fine; the kids are retarded."

Not all sledges relate to females. The one reported about Pakistan's Javed Miandad and Australia's Merv Hughes goes like this: Javed Miandad called Hughes a fat bus conductor during a match. A few balls later, Hughes dismissed Miandad. &#8220;Tickets please,&#8221; said Hughes, as he mocked the departing batsman.

Regardless of sledging and match results, I do hope that the high-energy, high-emotion India-Pakistan encounter in Mohali offers a great spectacle of fine cricket and the best possible sportsmanship the two South Asian neighbors have to offer.


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan warns players to stay away from match-fixing



> Lahore: With just a couple of days to go before the high-intensity World Cup semi-final clash between India and Pakistan, Pakistan Interior Minister Rehman Malik has stepped up pressure on the country&#8217;s players by advising them to stay away from match-fixing.



No such Hidayat to Indian Players from Indian minister.......what does it mean?
That Pakistan is match fix prone country?


----------



## farhan_9909

Allah kare aisa ho

afridi batting kr rha ho.33 bowl ho aur 99 runs..
34th bowl parr shahid afridi 6 maar le.dhoni gussay se gaali de aur shahid afridi us pr bat thorr de.


----------



## Secret Service

Dhoni has removed the Grass from pitch....now its a fast batting pitch...


----------



## riju78

hi guys not sure if u have already watched this or been posted here
but watch this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamesbond000111

INDIAN team penalized by animal activists for hunting 11 kangroos recently

Team to pay Penalty by killing 11 t###***##$ coming WEDNESDAY 

t###***##$ == tess maar khan


----------



## ashok321

No-fly zone, UAVs; Mohali set for epic clash



> The airspace over the tri-city (Chandigarh, Mohali, Panchkula) has been declared *a no-fly zone with Indian Air Force choppers* on operational stand by for surveillance. *Fighter jets* would also be maintained at operational readiness at the Ambala Air Base, from where the fighters can be over the city within minutes.



Loll


----------



## Rafael

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan warns players to stay away from match-fixing
> 
> 
> 
> No such Hidayat to Indian Players from Indian minister.......what does it mean?
> That Pakistan is match fix prone country?


 
 Hey troller, F@ck off!!!


----------



## Rafael

jamesbond000111 said:


> INDIAN team penalized by animal activists for hunting 11 kangroos recently
> 
> Team to pay Penalty by killing 11 t###***##$ coming WEDNESDAY


 
The animal activists should take care of this **g* first who is busy trolling on PDF


----------



## ashok321

farhan_9909 said:


> Allah kare aisa ho
> 
> afridi batting kr rha ho.33 bowl ho aur 99 runs..
> 34th bowl parr shahid afridi 6 maar le.dhoni gussay se gaali de aur shahid afridi us pr bat thorr de.


 

Like all dreamers I confuse disenchantment with truth.....


----------



## duhastmish

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan warns players to stay away from match-fixing
> 
> 
> 
> No such Hidayat to Indian Players from Indian minister.......what does it mean?
> That Pakistan is match fix prone country?


 
may be because - indian batsman just do it for fun - i mean the batting collapse.

260 for 2 and 297 all out ? 

and next game something similar - who lost the money - i smell something fishy.


----------



## Alla hoo

Allah is with India. Inshallah we will win the match and beat the pakistanis like we beat AUstralia


----------



## Jango

but grass facilitates seam bowling....like razzaq!


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

farhan_9909 said:


> Allah kare aisa ho
> 
> afridi batting kr rha ho.33 bowl ho aur 99 runs..
> 34th bowl parr shahid afridi 6 maar le.dhoni gussay se gaali de aur shahid afridi us pr bat thorr de.


 
Allah kare aisa hi ho.

Kyunki uske baad Pakistani would have to forfeit the match, Afridi would be banned for life, and India would be able to replace an out of form Dhoni for the finals


----------



## ashok321

Stop worring about Indo/Pak Semi....think about this:

`World will end around 6 pm on May 21, 2011`


----------



## U-571

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Allah kare aisa hi ho.
> 
> Kyunki uske baad Pakistani would have to forfeit the match, Afridi would be banned for life, and India would be able to replace an out of form Dhoni for the finals


 
and two plus two will become five


----------



## Roybot

nuclearpak said:


> umar gul has said that dhoni and gary kirsten had a look at the pitch and when they saw the green spots they had a talk with the groundsman adn within half an hour the grass was cut!!!.....and pakistan has seam bowlers while india has only zaheer khan.....get ready for a batting track!!!


 
Any source for that?


----------



## monitor

THE HEAT OF THE MATCH IS SO HIGH EVEN IN THE FORUM GOD KNOWS WHAT IN THE HINDU BIGOTS MIND IN THE MATCH .IT WILL BE VERY RATIONAL FOR INDIAN GOVT. TO DECLARE 144 AROUND THE CITY DURING AND AFTER MATCH FOR SECURITY OF BOTH TEAM .ARMY SUOUDL BE STAND BY FOR ANY VIOLENCE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

India is going to win the 2011 Cricket World Cup101%

Want to know the reason why?

Just scroll down to see the horror 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 

virenderR shewag 
sachin tendulkAr
yuvraJ singh
gautAm gambhir
yusuf pathaN
ms dhonI
virat Kohli
 harbhAjan singh
zaheer khaN
munaf paTel
r asHwin


When Rajnikant is there ...Who can stop Team India To Win??


Yennaa Raaskallaaaa

Hai kisi team me dum.. to world cup le jaye !!!! 

​


----------



## ashok321

WC fiver vs Pak beckons India at Mohali - World Cup 2011 - Cricket Next




> Alright Wednesday, March 30 is an unofficial public holiday. As India and Pakistan take on each other in a World Cup game after eight years in a high-octane clash that will be witnessed through the peace-envisioned glasses of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, India will look to extend their unbeaten run from four to five games against the neighbours in the World Cup.


----------



## sab

ashok321 said:


> Stop worring about Indo/Pak Semi....think about this:
> 
> `World will end around 6 pm on May 21, 2011`



OK.we will die as World Champion


----------



## ashok321




----------



## monitor

sab said:


> OK.we will die as World Champion


 
May allah fulfill your last wish .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

monitor said:


> May allah fulfill your last wish .


 
no matter you die or not - 

but you will still live in bangladesh for sure. 


not too far ay !


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

monitor said:


> THE HEAT OF THE MATCH IS SO HIGH EVEN IN THE FORUM GOD KNOWS WHAT IN THE HINDU BIGOTS MIND IN THE MATCH .IT WILL BE VERY RATIONAL FOR INDIAN GOVT. TO DECLARE 144 AROUND THE CITY DURING AND AFTER MATCH FOR SECURITY OF BOTH TEAM .ARMY SUOUDL BE STAND BY FOR ANY VIOLENCE.


 
Don't worry, we'll ensure that our 'hindu bigots' don't throw stones at the Pakistani team bus. We will also ensure that those 'hindu bigots' don't shoot at the visiting team.


----------



## ashok321

Jeet chukay ham her jang
Ab yeh bazi bhi hamari hai
Australia ko maar chukay
Ab Pakistan ki baari hai&#8230;


----------



## Ganguly

No point debating. There is no Imran, Akram, Inzi in Pakistan neither we have Chetan Sharma. You need't be an astrolger to predict the end result.


----------



## MM_Haider

aaloo ho ga na teenda ho ga
inshaAllah 30 ko dhooni bara hi shaminda ho ga


----------



## ashok321

*Dhoni has an advantage over Afridi: Imran*


Dhoni has an advantage because he is captaining in Tests, ODIs and Twenty20. On the other hand, Afridi plays doesn't captain in Tests. I must say one thing that Test cricket is the real cricket, said Imran during a promotional event here.


----------



## monitor

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Don't worry, we'll ensure that our 'hindu bigots' don't throw stones at the Pakistani team bus. We will also ensure that those 'hindu bigots' don't shoot at the visiting team.


 
but also ensure that they don't spoil the match by creating violance they did in 1996


----------



## ashok321

*Don't term Indo-Pak match as war: Alam*

"Let it remain as cricket and don't make us feel as if we are standing on a war-front," the Pakistan coach said.


----------



## soul hacker

uff ye indian media bhi


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

monitor said:


> but also ensure that they don't spoil the match by creating violance they did in 1996


 
Don't worry. This time if India is about to lose, we'll target Manmohan singh and Gilani instead of the ground and players


----------



## ashok321

*What did the spectator miss when he went to the toilet?*



The entire Pakistani Innings.

Lolll


----------



## graphican

Munaf pateL
Ms DhOni
Virat kOhli
Yuvraj Singh
ZahEeR Khan
YuSuf pathan
Virenderr SheWag
Sachin TEndulkar 
harbhAjan Singh
Rashwin
Gautam GambhEr


Well... It reads something else too..


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

^^

Desperate attempt, yet you still got the spelling wrong


----------



## Jango

after discussions with the groundsman dhoni told him that he should remove the grasy pitches so that it is a batting pitch...and hence it doesnot seam...although it is a fast wicket.


----------



## graphican

Allah is with Pakistan too.. and if you can look harder, you will find Allah plays fair.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

graphican said:


> Allah is with Pakistan too.. and if you can look harder, we have been given bit of an edge over India at times when needed. Read history.


 
It was Allah who did 4-0 in India's favour!
Read WC History!


----------



## Jango

i watched interview on TV....sorry no source....there was also a vid for that dhoni kirsten adn the caretaker talking and watching the pitch.....but sorry no source right now.


----------



## graphican

You know guys Indians are trying to play two sides together. Some of their Government Officials are talking about "Jua hoga" and India will loose and others are claiming, India will win. Now they have something to talk about if one of the two things happen. BUT!

We won't let them play this trick.. We will beat India by strength and playing better game and not because India had eaten money for that. And when we will beat India, we will win because we deserved it and if God forbid we couldn't make it, it will be will of God. I have faith on my players and I know they will burn last joul of their strength to make this Happen. 

Also, its India who is making high-claims.. aor "Gharoor ka sar necha" hota hai!


----------



## Markus

Guys - relax!

On 30th, we will come to know who wins.

Lets hope we get a thrilling match to see since the stakes are very high for both the teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

and it is Still the Same Allah by blessing of who Pakistan has beaten India 23 times more! World-cups are not bound to follow the pattern. History doesn't spin around world-cups, read history.

Ratio Stands 
 69Wins : 46Wins

Total 119, no-results 4.


----------



## monitor

why we are discussing here ? what benefit it will bring to the result of the match ? lets start religious rituals for our team .


----------



## ashok321

> Pakistan has beaten India 30 odd times more!



That was the time, when Pakistan was playing with 12 players - umpire included (Shakur Rana) and most of Sharjah matches were fixed by Dawood Gang.

Since 5 years Pakistan is at number 5 at ICC rankings.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

^^^its a News inn Pakistan tv channels...but doesn't matter whether they cut grass or not...its their home ground..


----------



## ashok321

Fans scramble for tickets of 'mother' of all battles - PTI -



> Tickets for the much-anticipated India-Pakistan World Cup semifinal have been sold out days ago but the mad scramble for them continues with desperate fans flocking the PCA stadium here even today.


----------



## ashok321

Indian security forces stop Afridi


----------



## graphican

Which Team is Bangladesh Supporting??? I mean predominantly?


----------



## graphican

Shakur Rana died 10 years back and he only had 11 first class appearances and 23 one day matches in Cricket. Sad to know which misplaced facts are giving you sence of relief. 

Food for minds: Shaur Rana stood in his last match in 1996.

*Now have a look at Great Indian Umpiring.. How shameful!*


----------



## ashok321

Kashmera gives Pak team a cold shoulder | timesofindia


----------



## ashok321

graphican said:


> Shakur Rana died 10 years back and he only had 11 first class appearances in Cricket. Sad to know which angles and which misplaced memories are giving you sence of coziness.
> 
> Food for minds: Shaur Rana stood in his last match in 1996.


 
Well that was the timeline, and Sharjah matches....
You failed to reply, why is Pakistan at number 5 on ICC ODI ranking for the last 5-6 years???


----------



## ashok321

Come on Dhoni, silence the crowds!


----------



## graphican

Its performance genius. We have been going through a worst era in every dept. BUT we also won the world-cup 2020, what would you call that?


----------



## F86 Saber

ashok321 said:


> That was the time, when Pakistan was playing with 12 players - umpire included (Shakur Rana) and most of Sharjah matches were fixed by Dawood Gang.
> 
> Since 5 years Pakistan is at number 5 at ICC rankings.....


 
Lolz....Are you implying India fixed to loose or Pakistan fixed to win???


----------



## ashok321

graphican said:


> Its performance genius. We have been going through a worst era in every dept.



So above statement of your's is a good indicater for Indians, that they wil win the semi....



> BUT we also won the world-cup 2020, what would you call that?


 
Its a different format (department) cricket - just as Egg plant and Okra ARE vegetables, but they are entirely different!


----------



## Secret Service

sick:


----------



## Aslan

ashok321 said:


> Kashmera gives Pak team a cold shoulder | timesofindia


 
I still cant figure out if I should LOL or LMFAO. Seriously may be and may be when the Pak team was staring at Shah they were probably thinking "koi itna fogly bhi ho sakta hai" and shah though that she was the center of their attention. Then again its TOI, not even worthy toilet paper stuff.


----------



## monitor

&#2438;&#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496; &#2438;&#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2495; &#2447;"&#2453;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497;,
&#2536;&#2535;&#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2434;&#2524;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2470;&#2497;&#2404;
&#2486;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;,&#2486;&#2458;&#2496;&#2472;,&#2471;&#2472;&#2495;,&#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2503;,
&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496;&#2439; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2439; &#2475;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;,
&#2537;&#2534;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2465;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;


----------



## monitor




----------



## monitor

*Team* *India *


----------



## AAtish

If they are kicked out of the team and banned for life, they can still go on job seeker's allowance  that is the reason nobody gives a damn about their work in here.. too many rights, human rights, bowler's rights, batsmen's right, crow rights, chicken rights, ant rights, this rights, that rights.. its more complaining than competing with England..


----------



## F86 Saber

ashok321 said:


> Well that was the timeline, and Sharjah matches....
> You failed to reply, why is Pakistan at number 5 on ICC ODI ranking for the last 5-6 years???


 
Ok Here's your details answer
Total Pakistan India NR
In India 26 17 9 0 
In Pak 27 14 11 2
In UAE 26 21 5 0
Neutral 40 19 19 2 

So would you say Shakur Rana also had a hand in Pakistan's wins in India because you have a woeful record against us there.


----------



## AAtish

PlanetWarrior said:


> *Welcome to India* team Pakistan !!! I wish you everything of the best in your game. May you be safe and comfortable in my motherland
> 
> PS..We butchered that damn parrot


 
LOL @ PS.. forget the top


----------



## ashok321

F86 Saber said:


> Ok Here's your details answer
> 
> In UAE 26 21 5 0
> Neutral 40 19 19 2


 
Look for yrself at above....

I am vindicated, as I said, UAE matches were fixed!
And on neutral ground India-Pak are same...
However - Pakistan has lost the sheen since five years,,,,,,thats why they are not at the top of the ICC rankings - plain n simple...


----------



## AAtish

nuclearpak said:


> i watched interview on TV....sorry no source....there was also a vid for that dhoni kirsten adn the caretaker talking and watching the pitch.....but sorry no source right now.


 
It is their right.. being the hosts they can prepare pitches to support their home team.. Batting friendly wickets are good for Pakistani players too.. our bowler still can take wickets even if it is batting track.. but a batting track will be good for our batsmen and indian bowlers are going to suffer 

In my opinion, India should go for extreme bowling pitch so that their mediocre bowlers can bowl Pakistan out early, they should trust Indian batsmen for surviving against Pakistani bowlers enough.. .. 

PS: just joking.. make flat batting pitches please


----------



## IFB

oh noooooooooooooo .


----------



## Pak123

CHANDIGARH: With the fever touching the skies ahead of Pak-India semifinal, the mother of all matches, in Mohali, Indian government was taking all possible security measures to secure the Wednesday's encounter to be attended by the top leadership of both the countries.

*Anti-aircraft guns have been placed and Mohali has been declared a no-fly zone. Indian Air Force (IAF) helicopters are on standby for air surveillance and fighter jets at Ambala.*

*A multi-tier security is in place involving special commandos and other Indian security agencies. An agency is tasked with air surveillance and it's expected to use Israeli-made unmanned air vehicles (UAVs).*

Close to 3000 policemen will patrol the area and anti-aircraft guns will be used. The city has been declared a no-fly zone.


----------



## ZaYYaF

Hey guys and gals, 61 pages and yet the game is a couple of days away. Man, we really love cricket, or is it the hype we are more into. I think the later is true, as I have here a couple of videos you may (or not) like.


----------



## ZaYYaF

Haha! Presenter: "How do we crack Shahid Afridi?"
Why is the media more afraid of the team than their players?


----------



## sab

monitor said:


> May allah fulfill your last wish .



Chhi Bondhu......amar mrittu niye rosikota.........


----------



## ragingbull

graphican said:


> Munaf pateL
> Ms DhOni
> Virat kOhli
> Yuvraj Singh
> ZahEeR Khan
> YuSuf pathan
> Virenderr SheWag
> Sachin TEndulkar
> harbhAjan Singh
> Rashwin
> Gautam GambhEr
> 
> 
> Well... It reads something else too..


 
What about this mate


----------



## Hyde

oh Khan Saab Semi Final ki taraf bhi tawwajo de dain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Zaki said:


> oh Khan Saab Semi Final ki taraf bhi tawwajo de dain


 

  *hum nay tay pehlay hee kaha tha sheela teri kawan ha aur pathan hamara kaptan ha *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

monitor said:


> *Team* *India *


 
Lol That is Pakistani team


----------



## Tiger Awan

Zaki said:


> oh Khan Saab Semi Final ki taraf bhi tawwajo de dain


 
Isnt she Syra Khan??


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> That was the time, when Pakistan was playing with 12 players - umpire included (Shakur Rana) and most of *Sharjah matches were fixed by Dawood Gang.*
> 
> Since 5 years Pakistan is at number 5 at ICC rankings.....


 
And Indian players were sold out in all sarjah matches fixed by Indian Dawood Ibrahim ???


 ashoke come out of your paranoid utopia .

and oh BTW so you accept that Dawood Ibrahim was in UAE all this time and you Indians lacked balls to ask UAE for his extradition and instead crying on top of your throat against Pakistan.

hmmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZaYYaF

Sorry if its been posted, but have some "Harra Peela" here.


----------



## Spring Onion

Tiger Awan said:


> Isnt she Syra Khan??


 
who is syra ??


----------



## Hyde

Tiger Awan said:


> Isnt she Syra Khan??


 
:astaghfirullah: :astaghfirullah: :astaghfirullah: 

Har Ghayr-mahram aurat ko hamara Tiger Awan zaroor janta hai 
Oh kam nazar rakha karo larkiyoun par.... who is this Syra Khan... even Google failed to suggest me anything but you know more about girls than Google

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

*There are already many threads regarding world cup semifinal. Still I ask for the permission of the mods for this thread to see who can predict most of the following questions accurately. A seperate thread will help us to tally the answers after the match. So, please post the answers only. If all your predictions come true, you can expect a parrot gift from me. (I cant pay for an octopus)*

*To Moderators: Please dont allow anyone to make any comment other than the answers. You can delete/add any question if you think interesting.*

1)Who will win the semifinal on 30th march? 


2)Can you guess the margin i.e the aproximate scores for both team. ( If your guess is close to original score by +/- 5 runs it is good.)


3)Who will be the man of the Match? (can you guess his performance in batting and bowling)


4)Who will be the highest scorer for 
a) India and b) Pakistan


5)Who will be the highest wicket taker for 
a)India and b) Pakistan


6)Will Sachin make his 100th century on that day?


7) Will Afridi choose the match to bring back his batting form? (Atleast a 50)

8) How many individual100s we are going to see? (Can you guess their names)

9) Any bowler you think will take 5 wickets or more? 


10)How many original decisions will be changed by the TV umpire?


P. S: You can change your answer till 29/3/2011. Any edit after that is not allowed.

Have fun guys.....


----------



## Tiger Awan

Jana said:


> who is syra ??


 
lo g

ap media mien hotey hoye bhi upcoming models ko nahi jantien

mera aik uni fellow BUHUT BARA fan hai (us qiam ka ) syra khan ka mien is liye janta hon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Double post


----------



## Tiger Awan

Zaki said:


> :astaghfirullah: :astaghfirullah: :astaghfirullah:
> 
> Har Ghayr-mahram aurat ko hamara Tiger Awan zaroor janta hai
> Oh kam nazar rakha karo larkiyoun par.... who is this Syra Khan... even Google failed to suggest me anything but you know more about girls than Google



ye merey dost ki cheer hai 

isey na jano to kisey jano???


----------



## AAtish

1) Most probably Pakistan.. ummm.. maybe india
2) Both teams are gonna score with a margin of +/- 6 runs to each other
3) Certainly one from either teams.. may be 5 wickets or 100+ runs.. or 5 wickets and 50+ runs.. or 50+ runs and 3+ wickets.. something like that
4) for India: their Batsman... for Pakistan: their Batsman
5) for India: their Bowler... for Pakistan: their Bowler
6) Sachin will make his 100th century on HIS day
7) Maybe or Maybe not
8) from 0 to 22 (put both team's 11 players names here)
9) There is no "any" bowler playing.. so he cannot take 5 wickets
10) If challenge successful then unlimited.. if challenge is unsuccessful then only 4

I can guarantee you that these are answers taken from the octopus that you cudn't afford hehehehe 100% result guaranteed.

I'll see if i would want to change my predictions till 29th...

Thanks for the nice questionaire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pukhtoon

Zaki said:


> oh Khan Saab Semi Final ki taraf bhi tawwajo de dain




waise tu yeh signature main sirf Shahid like ga par is jaisi larki ka haat thamna ho tu yeh poora naam he like ga

SHAHID KHAN AFRIDI Saat main BOOM BOOM 

OO B B haat par jaga khatam hoi aur kahan likon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Tiger Awan said:


> lo g
> 
> ap media mien hotey hoye bhi upcoming models ko nahi jantien
> 
> mera aik uni fellow BUHUT BARA fan hai (us qiam ka ) syra khan ka mien is liye janta hon



The gal with afridi for autograph is not this model


----------



## Tiger Awan

Jana said:


> The gal with afridi for autograph is not this model


 
was just asking!!!


----------



## Secret Service

Zaki said:


> oh Khan Saab Semi Final ki taraf bhi tawwajo de dain


 
its an old pic , i guess


----------



## greatsequence

Zaki said:


> oh Khan Saab Semi Final ki taraf bhi tawwajo de dain


 
Yeh pic to bhabi ko bhaijnay wali hai


----------



## Tiger Awan

secretservice said:


> its an old pic , i guess


 
g bilkul. Purani hai

Aj kal Shahid bhai key ye halat hain


----------



## rangbaaz

sheela or munni kia idher to Pathan apna kici ko bhee nhi chor raha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

*MOHALI: The much-anticipated World Cup semifinal clash between arch-rivals India and Pakistan on Wednesday is set to be played on a batting pitch which will also offer some purchase to the fast bowlers as "slight" grass will be left on it, according to the groundsmen.

The pitch at the PCA Stadium still sports some grass two days before the match and sources said that the groundsmen will have slight cutting at the most, fearing breaking up of the surface.

This means that the fast bowlers will have more purchase from the wicket than the spinners.

"It will be a good batting pitch. We are going not going to cut the grasses much as it may lead to breaking up of the surface. At the most, we may have slight cutting," sources in the Punjab Cricket Association said.

"The ball will seam a bit under the lights. It will be a typical Mohali wicket, with generally good pace and bounce, which is its basic nature," PCA curator Daljeet Singh said.

Another factor, which is expected to play a role in the outcome of the match, is dew. Over the last few days there has been heavy dew with the outfield being wet at night.

"We have been observing how much dew falls during these days," Daljit said.

Considering the dew factor and with the pitch likely to lose pace later, the team that wins the toss is expected to bat first. Bowlers will have tough time to grip the ball in the second innings.

History suggests that captains prefer to bat first after calling the coin right on this pitch.

Seven out of the nine matches played in the last five years have been won by the side batting first.

Out of those nine, seven were day-night matches with five won by the side batting first.

Also, out of the nine matches, the 300-run mark has been breached only twice. Incidentally, on the first occasion, Pakistan chased down India's 321 in a day-night game.

India may have been undefeated against Pakistan in World Cup history, but they have been beaten by the arch-rivals at this venue on two previous occasions. *


----------



## ashok321

Even as the clamour for Shoaib Akhtar's inclusion in the Pakistan team for its high-voltage semi-final clash against India gains momentum, the team management seems hell bent on keeping the maverick pacer out of the playing XI.


----------



## graphican

No we are looking good.. our tunnel is ending and light is out there.. in every dept 

Our bad cricketing years doesn't count when we are performing. Also what are you bragging about? A world-cup ranking in which India was put No.1 Team? Waaahhhh.. its good reason to keep yourself happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

ALL THE BEST!!

&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9618;&#9604;&#9608;&#9600;&#9604;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9600;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9604;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9618;&#9604;&#9608;&#9600;&#9604;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9612;
&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9604;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9612;&#9618;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9604;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9600;&#9617;&#9618;&#9604;&#9608;&#9604;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;

ALL THE BEST!!

&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9618;&#9604;&#9608;&#9600;&#9604;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9600;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9604;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9618;&#9604;&#9608;&#9600;&#9604;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9612;
&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9604;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9612;&#9618;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9616;&#9604;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9600;&#9617;&#9618;&#9604;&#9608;&#9604;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9617;&#9618;&#9616;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;


----------



## Bhim

Results out, India has won the match..

They won by Rs 50 crore..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

What was that about?


----------



## Bhim

graphican said:


> What was that about?


Nalayak Nikami team hain dono ki dono..match fixing karte hai sare, aur fudoo hamara banate hai.

Now a days cricket is all about money, there is no talent.


----------



## Guli Danda

Zaki said:


> oh Khan Saab Semi Final ki taraf bhi tawwajo de dain


 That's an old pic,your sickened mindset


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> *hum nay tay pehlay hee kaha tha sheela teri kawan ha aur pathan hamara kaptan ha *


 
You seem to have a remarkable condescending attitude to women!

I guess it comes from being a part of the tribal society.

BTW, let him try any hanky panky. We will make sure he is tried in accordance with Sharia law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guli Danda

Kuch PDF per Pakistaniyon k dimaag ki hudd hai!!


----------



## Dance

Pakistan captain Shahid Afridi accused the Indian media on Monday of conducting a negative campaign against his team before Wednesday's eagerly anticpated World Cup semi-final in Mohali. "There is so much negativity in the Indian media. There is nothing positive to watch on the channels and we are just sticking together as a team and it is just the hotel and ground for us," Afridi told the Geo News channel.

"The only answer we can give is with our performance. We will try to give 110 percent in this big match. "Everyone knows how big a match this is and the pressures that come with it. But we will just do our best whatever the result. After the match we just want to be content in our hearts we gave our best." Afridi also said Pakistan were considering playing their controversial fast bowler, Shoaib Akhtar.

"I also want him to play but we have not taken a final decision as yet. And we have to take into consideration his match fitness and his form which we will see in the nets," Afridi said. "We want him in such a high-profile match but we don't want him for just four or five overs, we want him to bowl his full quota of overs,"

Pakistan have not played Akhtar, who has announced his decision to retire after the World Cup, since they lost to New Zealand in the pool matches. Afridi played down his remarks about not allowing Indian maestro Sachin Tendulkar to score runs in the semi-final.
"The Indian media has treated this negatively. There is never any doubt about Tendulkar's greatness. But if someone approaches me and asks me about him (Tendulkar) obviously as Pakistan captain I will not say we will allow him to score runs I will say we will ensure he doesn't get his 100th international century," Afridi said. The Pakistan skipper felt the dew factor would play an important role,

"Yes, there is a lot of dew in the evenings but they are using chemicals to counter it. But it is a factor we will have to take into consideration at the toss," he said. He also expressed disappointment at remarks from Pakistan's Interior Minister Rehman Malik about the government keeping a close watch on the players in the semi-final because of last year's spot-fixing scandal. "I don't think he should have said such a thing at such a time," Afridi said.

Afridi accuses Indian media of negative campaign : Mirror Sports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Why is he even surprised? We all know that the indian media isnt considered professional and is a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Dance said:


> Why is he even surprised? We all know that the indian media isnt considered professional and is a joke.


 
We have our share of tabloids but they seldom lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Guli Danda said:


> That's an old pic,your sickened mindset


 
and who said this pictures is from this tournament?

i just said semi final per tawajjo do....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

Nobody interested to shoot at dark (Or lazy to type much)......AAtish too avoided concrete answers..........let me be the first fool.....

1)Who will win the semifinal on 30th march? 

India... 


2)Can you guess the margin i.e the aproximate scores for both team. ( If your guess is close to original score by +/- 5 runs it is good.)

India 345 and Pakistan 295 (India Batting first)

Pakistan 245 and India will chase it down with 4 wickets remaining.


3)Who will be the man of the Match? (can you guess his performance in batting and bowling)

Virat Kohli.....a century


4)Who will be the highest scorer for 
a) India and b) Pakistan

Virat Kohli and Misbah Ul Haq


5)Who will be the highest wicket taker for 
a)India and b) Pakistan

Zaheer Khan and Umar Gul (2-3 wickets for both)


6)Will Sachin make his 100th century on that day?

No...probably 60-70


7) Will Afridi choose the match to bring back his batting form? (Atleast a 50)

No....but he can hit couple of sixes it the end.

8) How many individual100s we are going to see? (Can you guess their names)

Only one

9) Any bowler you think will take 5 wickets or more? 

No one


10)How many original decisions will be changed by the TV umpire?

Only once


----------



## Skull and Bones

This is called mind game, weaken your adversary before the fight.


----------



## Mech

Syama Ayas said:


> We have our share of tabloids but they seldom lie.


 
Our media outlets are known for sensationalizing and demonizing anything associated with Pakistan and that is an established fact. Well, i guess "The Hindu" is an exception. They do not lie...but they present the facts in a bad light.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Skull and Bones said:


> This is called mind game, weaken your adversary before the fight.


 
Anyone notice the fact that there are absolutely NO comments from the Indian camp, yet the Pakistanis come up with a new story every hour? Seems to me that Indians are handling the pressure far better...


----------



## pak-marine

afridi take the bat and bash all the tv sets in room where the players are staying , the negative reporting is on purpose to demoralize your team!


----------



## Tiger Awan

Guli Danda said:


> India media carrying negative campaign?Maybe he is spilling out his anger caused by your dear Rehman Malik
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,that's why you posted this article here.


 
Do we need to post KALA PATHAR again and again??????


----------



## Dance

LAHORE: A flood-lit Gaddafi Stadium will screen Pakistan&#8217;s semi-final against India, a statement from the Pakistan Cricket Board said on Monday.

The board has been directed by the government to host a live screening of the match at the 60,000-capacity stadium on Wednesday.

Digital screens will be set up for the match, while entry to the stadium will be free of charge, the PCB said.

Earlier, several hundred hopeful Pakistani fans visited the stadium to inquire about tickets for the semi-final.

Pakistan will face co-hosts India in the second semi-final of the ICC World Cup at Mohali&#8217;s PCA Stadium on Wednesday.

PCB to screen Pakistan-India semi at Gaddafi Stadium | Sport | DAWN.COM


----------



## Spring Onion

Skull and Bones said:


> *This is called mind game*, weaken your adversary before the fight.


 
mind game played by cheapsters as always

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Afridi should switch to malu channels or watch Raunchi dances . thats where you might not see negative Indian propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

well its a simple thing i have been saying since first day

What if a journalist asks him



> Indian Journalist: Would you allow Tendulkar to score his 100th century against Pakistan in the semi final of this world cup?
> 
> Afridi: No we will try our best to contain him and not allow any indian batsmen to score big runs



Indian Journalist will publish Afridi said he will not allow Tendulkar to score 100 and challenged nobody will be able to score a century in the semi finals 

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




Jana said:


> Afridi should switch to malu channels or watch Raunchi dances . thats where you might not see negative Indian propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

India and negetive campaing. NO. 


Are you kidding me here.


----------



## blackops

pak-marine said:


> afridi take the bat and bash all the tv sets in room where the players are staying , the negative reporting is on purpose to demoralize your team!


 
Who will pay for the tv sets mind you all are expensive 
well i dont care much they do it to every one guess indian team is now used to it


----------



## Guli Danda

Zaki said:


> and who said this pictures is from this tournament?
> 
> i just said semi final per tawajjo do....


 
tawajjo toh de raha hai.How do you know that he is not paying attention to the game and you said so by referring to the pic??
Idiot,your mindset has been busted,accept it.


----------



## alibaz

Let Indian media aside, they are expected to behave like that but what had gone wrong with our beloved Interior minister.


----------



## mehru

Afridi! Best way is to completely disconnect from the world right now. Don't watch TV, don't read newspapers. Don't talk to anyone even. Think about cricket only.

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




alibaz said:


> Let Indian media aside, they are expected to behave like that but what had gone wrong with our beloved Interior minister.


 
He was showing his efficiency but that efficiency is much needed in federal area which he often forgets.


----------



## lionheart1

pak-marine said:


> afridi take the bat and bash all the tv sets in room where the players are staying , the negative reporting is on purpose to demoralize your team!


 
and pcb will pay fine for his mad act and new tv set will be installed in the room

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




pak-marine said:


> afridi take the bat and bash all the tv sets in room where the players are staying , the negative reporting is on purpose to demoralize your team!


 
and pcb will pay fine for his mad act and new tv set will be installed in the room


----------



## rockstarIN

|He is under tension.....thats the reason


----------



## SpArK

He has 100 of channels to chose from including HBO, national geographic , BBC, Animal Planet, Star movies, cartoon network,aXN.... etc etc etc..

Or he can watch Peace TV of Zakir Naik or Q tv or whatever he likes.. (yaa even a mallu channel will do)

If not ask for a playstation or Xbox and he can play ping pong ........or get a DVD from anybody and watch basic instinct 2 or one who flew over cukoos nest or whatever he likes.

Indian media channels are for the viewing of Indian viewers and its not specifically for Pakistani players or Pakistanis...


If he has problem using the remote control to shift the channels , its not our problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Frankenstein

Guli Danda said:


> Good...nothing more you can do when you can't host international matches!



Get a hold on yourself there, pervert

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dance

Frankenstein said:


> Get a hold on yourself there, pervert


 
Looks like BR opened its cage again


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Wow atmosphere should be awesome there.

BCCI take note!!!


----------



## rangbaaz

Guli Danda said:


> tawajjo toh de raha hai.How do you know that he is not paying attention to the game and you said so by referring to the pic??
> *Idiot,your mindset has been busted,accept it.*



personal attacks ...............hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............mods should take a note of this


----------



## ZaYYaF

1)Who will win the semifinal on 30th march? 
-> Pakistan [Insha Allah]

2)Can you guess the margin i.e the aproximate scores for both team. ( If your guess is close to original score by +/- 5 runs it is good.)
-> Pakistan batting first: 273/7, India: 259
-> India batting first: 289/9, Pakistan: 291/8

3)Who will be the man of the Match? (can you guess his performance in batting and bowling)
-> Shahid Afridi: 67 not out, and 3 wickets

4)Who will be the highest scorer for 
->India: Yuvraj (78 not out)
-> Pakistan: Misbah (81)

5)Who will be the highest wicket taker for 
->India: Zaheer Khan (3 wickets)
->Pakistan: Umar Gul (4 wickets)

6)Will Sachin make his 100th century on that day?
-> No

7) Will Afridi choose the match to bring back his batting form? (Atleast a 50)
-> Yes

8) How many individual 100s we are going to see? (Can you guess their names)
-> None

9) Any bowler you think will take 5 wickets or more? 
-> No

10)How many original decisions will be changed by the TV umpire?
-> 2

I hope I played this Paul-the-Octupus game well. Please note, the out-come of the match and its details may differ from this post. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

1 DAY REMAINING

As the time is coming nearer my "KAMZOR" heart is beating very fast, i cannot see defeat, Inshallah Pakistan will win 


Please all Pakistanis pray for our Team Pakistan alot


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

pak-marine said:


> afridi take the bat and bash all the tv sets in room where the players are staying , the negative reporting is on purpose to demoralize your team!



Dont think PCB want a large bill coming its way.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Really this will be awesome...Majja to aisie mai hi ata hai match deekhne ka...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

he said on geo kay har wakt bakwas lagi rehti hai....so we do not watch the TV.....we sit together and talk among our selves....


----------



## ashok321

INDIA walo yaad rakho agar world cup me hum se na haary to,
Shoaib malik or Sania mirza k bad agli bari
Shoaib akhtar or dia mirza ki hay
.
.
Sheikh Rashid bhi kanwara he.
Or
Tumhari lata bhi....


----------



## forcetrip

There has to be other programs to watch on the TV .. Its a big game.. Need to keep our nerves.


----------



## pak-marine

lionheart1 said:


> and pcb will pay fine for his mad act and new tv set will be installed in the room


 
wel as for new installation afridi can use a newer bat , pcb z focused on the game than caring for your tv sets spewing usual rant


----------



## ashok321

world cup mein final match abhi baki hai, aaj australia ki to le li, world cup mein 4 baar pakistan ki li hai 5v baar leni baki hai


----------



## jbond197

................................


----------



## rangbaaz

like Kala Pathar "Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazish"  retarded bharti media


----------



## Nirvana

*1992 Benson and Hedges World Cup: Pakistan were bundled out for 173 runs in reply to India's 216 at the Sydney Cricket Ground, thanks to Sachin's attacking 54 and a 26-ball 34 from Kapil Dev. India's 43-run win had also some drama attached to it with keeper Kiran More and Javed Miandad lending a touch of colour to the high-octane encounter.*

*1996 Wills World Cup: Ajay Jadeja, who looted 22 runs off a Waqar Younis over in a pulsating quarterfinal tie at the M. Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bangalore, will remain a sore point for Pakistan. India's 57 runs came off the last four overs as they folded for 287. In the high-voltage match, Venkatesh Prasad sent Aamer Sohail to pavilion soon after the latter indulged in sledging. India won by 39 runs as Pakistan crumbled under pressure. An injured Akram withdrew ahead of the match. His effigies were burnt in Karachi and Lahore by fans who saw something else in his pullout.*

*1999 ICC World Cup: The game, fought in the background of Kargil War, at Old Trafford, Manchester ironically did not see any friction. Venkatesh Prasad stole the show with a five wicket haul as Pakistan's wickets fell at regular intervals chasing India's modest target of 228 (Tendulkar's 45, Azhar's 59 and Dravid's 61). India won by 47 runs.*

*2003 ICC Cricket World Cup: Saeed Anwar's 101 runs helped Pakistan score an imposing total of 273 runs at the SuperSport Park, Centurion. However, it was Sachin's day all along. By the time Akhtar claimed Tendulkar, who suffered cramps, it was all over. India won by six wickets.*


----------



## Machoman

pak-marine said:


> afridi take the bat and bash all the tv sets in room where the players are staying , the negative reporting is on purpose to demoralize your team!


 
No need for that there is button called "off" just push that......concentrate on game, we all know this is not a game it is a war......so just pray and support your team.


----------



## Hyde

Guli Danda said:


> tawajjo toh de raha hai.How do you know that he is not paying attention to the game and you said so by referring to the pic??
> Idiot,your mindset has been busted,accept it.


lol you are concluding so many things out of no where

read the post again.... i just gave my opinion on that pic - did not say this picture is taken in this tournament or some other tournaments. Who knows when that picture was taken... i just gave my opinion ke afridi baba semi final pe zayada tawajjo rakhna naa ke larkiyan....


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> *Afridi should switch to malu channels or watch Raunchi dances . *thats where you might not see negative Indian propaganda


 
Is that the personal experience speaking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Machoman said:


> No need for that there is button called "off" just push that......concentrate on game, we all know this is not a game it is a war......so just pray and support your team.


 
not for us we are chilled you might want to hear the indian media "" google for kala pathar"" conspiracy by isi ... there are some weird theories lol


----------



## pak-marine

Guli Danda said:


> Yeah,manyof your countrymen are in need,i see!


 
boy you should worry about your country since you are their thinkn about donating your chaddies .. l


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Pakistani team:
> 
> 
> Team:
> 1: Imran Faqeer
> 2: Salman Nutt
> 3:* Bonus* Khan
> 4: Shoaib* Jhalak*
> 5: Misbah-Ul-*Di.ck*
> 6: Shoda Afridi
> 7: Kamran *Khatmal*
> 8: Abdul Mazzaq
> 9: Umer *Bull*
> 10: Shoaib Kambakht
> 11: Rao Jamadar
> 
> Extras:
> 1: Danish* Maleria*
> 2: Ajmal *Qassab*
> 3: Javaid *Dengue*


 
 many are going to give you bad diseases. bonus is good for dhulaee wo bhee sirf das rupay main (although itnay badboodar kapray ap ki side kay saaf nai hoon gay lakin kia harj ha dhulaee main)

BTW i wonder why bharatis always come up with keeray makoron wali soch


----------



## ashok321

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=177375855637596

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

Team will decide what is better for the Team. People who don't know Shoaib's fitness would consider him fit but its Team who knows how well he is able to perform.


----------



## Srinivas

1)Who will win the semifinal on 30th march?

India


2)Can you guess the margin i.e the aproximate scores for both team. ( If your guess is close to original score by +/- 5 runs it is good.)

India will win batting first approximately 50 run margin
India bowling first will win by 5 wickets


3)Who will be the man of the Match? (can you guess his performance in batting and bowling)
Sachin


4)Who will be the highest scorer for
a) India and b) Pakistan

a) India -- sachin tendulkar
b) pakistan -- hafiz

5)Who will be the highest wicket taker for
a)India and b) Pakistan
a) India -- Yuvraj
b) pakistan -- Afridi

6)Will Sachin make his 100th century on that day?
Yes


7) Will Afridi choose the match to bring back his batting form? (Atleast a 50)
No

8) How many individual100s we are going to see? (Can you guess their names)

One

9) Any bowler you think will take 5 wickets or more?

no


10)How many original decisions will be changed by the TV umpire?

None

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

pak-marine said:


> look around there arent many pakistanis , stop callin your countries hotel staf dogs


 
He was actually talking about the 5000 visas cleared by GoI. 
They are enough to auction off all those footpath bought underwears your team is wearing. And that too at a high price.


----------



## jbond197

Switch off the TV, stop talking to media, concentrate on game and stop complaining, Afridi!

It is Pakistani team only which is ending up meeting media on a daily basis and then they are complaining about negativity. What do you expect Indians to be discussing at this point of time? If you think talks will not be about defeating Pakistanis in the match then I don't know who can help you. Stop watching TV and concentrate on game rather than acting like cry babies complaining about everything happenign around you.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Negative campaign in the sense of what ? I have only seen Indian media persons talk about how we can beat Pakistan . There is nothing negative about it.
I think the Pakistanis would do well interacting less with the media and practice for the match.


----------



## graphican

Since you know Indian Media well and pretty darn well.. you only to say "its Indian Media" and rest is understood.


----------



## ashok321

Shaheed is doing a practice talk, so when Pak looses, he will start the same shik!


----------



## Guli Danda

ashok321 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=177375855637596


 
Sachin sab ka baap hai. Sachin has bulldozed bowlers way way better than Shoaib Akhtar.


----------



## rangbaaz

Jana said:


> many are going to give you bad diseases. bonus is good for dhulaee wo bhee sirf das rupay main (although itnay badboodar kapray ap ki side kay saaf nai hoon gay lakin kia harj ha dhulaee main)
> 
> BTW i wonder why bharatis always come up with keeray makoron wali soch


 
answer is SIMPLE......................bcz they are bharti  oqat hee aci hai


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Is that the personal experience speaking?


----------



## pkd

Indian newspaper apologises for match-fix claim
Indian newspaper apologises for match-fix claim| news - CRICKET NIRVANA - Soul of Indian Cricket


----------



## pak-marine

Skull and Bones said:


> They are enough to auction off all those footpath bought underwears your team is wearing. And that too at a high price.


 
how do you what under garments pak players wear .... keen observers you guys are checking out under garments of players ... thats


----------



## majesticpankaj

Sydney 1992 FAKR hai, Bangalore1996 FAKR hai, Old Trafford 1999 FAKR hai, Centurion 2003 FAKR hai,Johannesburg 2007 FAKR hai ......They have asked many questions on friday, repeated on tuesday and like always we will reply to them on A WEDNESDAY !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Sydney 1992 FAKR hai, Bangalore1996 FAKR hai, Old Trafford 1999 FAKR hai, Centurion 2003 FAKR hai,Johannesburg 2007 FAKR hai ......They have asked many questions on friday, repeated on tuesday and like always we will reply to them on A WEDNESDAY !!!!!!


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

I think the Minister should have not publicly said what he said.

It is embarrassing for the players, more so, when they are so far clean.

The Minister could have sent his message to the Manager privately, if at all, it was required.


----------



## rangbaaz

majesticpankaj said:


> Sydney 1992 FAKR hai, Bangalore1996 FAKR hai, Old Trafford 1999 FAKR hai, Centurion 2003 FAKR hai,Johannesburg 2007 FAKR hai ......They have asked many questions on friday, repeated on tuesday and like always we will reply to them on A WEDNESDAY !!!!!!


 
it's "fakhar" not fakr   .......................... bander kya janay adrak ka swad


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Afridi is just looking for bahanas so that if by chance they lose people would criticize them less and make a scapegoat out of the Indian media and potray the indians as bad hosts .


----------



## SQ8

Skull and Bones said:


> This is called mind game, weaken your adversary before the fight.


 
Also called being spoilsports.. and sore losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> I think the Minister should have not publicly said what he said.
> 
> It is embarrassing for the players, more so, when they are so far clean.
> 
> The Minister could have sent his message to the Manager privately.


 
Yes we all agree on this point. his statement is damaging to Pakistan


----------



## WAQAS119

Sorry if posted before!


----------



## ashok321

&#8220;I want my son to become Sachin Tendulkar.&#8221; -*Brian Lara(WI)*

&#8221;V did not lose 2 a team called India, v lost 2 a man called Sachin&#8221; &#8211; *Mark Taylor(aus)*

&#8216;Nothing bad can happen 2 us if v were on a plane in India wit Sachin Tendulkar on it.&#8221;-*Hashim Amla(SA)*

&#8221;He can play that leg glance with a walking stick also.-*Waqar Younis(Pak)*

&#8221;There r 2 kind of batsman in the world. 1 Sachin Tendulkar and 2. all the others .-*Andy Flower(ZIM)*

&#8220;I have seen God. He bats at no.4 for India in tests.-*Matthew Hayden(AUS.)*

&#8220;I c myself when i c Sachin batting.-*Don Bradman(AUS)*

&#8220;Do your crime when Sachin is batting, bcos even God is busy watching his batting. -*Ashok321*

*Barack Obama* &#8211; &#8220;I don&#8217;t know about cricket but still I watch cricket to see Sachin play..Not b&#8217;coz I love his play its b&#8217;coz I want to know the reason why my country&#8217;s production goes down by 5 percent when he&#8217;s in batting&#8221;&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Guli Danda said:


> Did i say something false?


 
You said something farce I think.


----------



## kartika

why do they do that?


----------



## Dance

kartika said:


> why do they do that?


 
So people can watch the game


----------



## Nirvana

*Here's My prediction.*


1)Who will win the semifinal on 30th march?
= India - 100 %


2)Can you guess the margin i.e the aproximate scores for both team. ( If your guess is close to original score by +/- 5 runs it is good.)
= India will win the toss and Bat first , will score 290 - 310.

Pakistan will score 280 - 290


3)Who will be the man of the Match? (can you guess his performance in batting and bowling)

Yuvraj Singh - Batting = will score 50 - 60
bowling = Will take 2 wickets

OR Viraat Kohli = will score 80 -90

4)Who will be the highest scorer for
a) India and b) Pakistan

India = Viraat Kohli Or Yuvi
Pakistan = Yunis khan Or Umar akmal


5)Who will be the highest wicket taker for
a)India and b) Pakistan

India = yuvraj - 2 wickets , zaheer - 2 wickets , Ashwin - 2 wickets
Pakistan = Umar gul - 3 wickets 


6)Will Sachin make his 100th century on that day?

No

7) Will Afridi choose the match to bring back his batting form? (Atleast a 50)
No , Afridi will be out early.

8) How many individual100s we are going to see? (Can you guess their names)

None.

9) Any bowler you think will take 5 wickets or more?
None


10)How many original decisions will be changed by the TV umpire?

2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Joke :
Dhoni (to wife): Please give me a cup of tea.
Wife gives the tea in plate.
Dhoni: Give me in cup.
Wife: Your ______ Afraidi has taken cup. So enjoy tea in plate.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Santro said:


> Also called being spoilsports.. and sore losers.


 
how can you say sore losers when nobody had even lost yet ?


----------



## Ignited Mind

Santro said:


> Also called being spoilsports.. and sore losers.


 
Sore loser? Before losing the match eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

nick_indian said:


> how can you say sore losers when nobody had even lost yet ?


 
According to all the superstitious idiots on both sides.. India has.. Idiots.. believing in parrots and Pujari's.


----------



## alphamale

afridi acted like a kid in his statement, no one forced him to watch indian channels. even indian players are told not to watch news channels & newspapers. ya fir indian news channel dekne ki khujli lagi huyi thi.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Santro said:


> According to all the superstitious idiots on both sides.. India has.. Idiots.. believing in parrots and Pujari's.


 
With all due respect to you sir , your posts usually make a lot more sense than the last 2 did .


----------



## Areesh

OK guys it is getting too tense so let's relax and watch more "gems" from Bharati media to relax ourselves. 

First Bhajji ka ghatak hathiyar.






Professor Deano.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Santro said:


> According to all the superstitious idiots on both sides.. India has.. Idiots.. believing in parrots and Pujari's.


 
And Pakistanis felt the pinch when it was killed


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*India will win...


























































...to be contd. on 30th March 2011*


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

alphamale said:


> afridi acted like a kid in his statement, no one forced him to watch indian channels. even indian players are told not to watch news channels & newspapers. ya fir indian news channel dekne ki khujli lagi huyi thi.


 
That is what even i am trying to understand , why was he watching the opposite teams' countries news channels ? Obviously they are going to talk about how to defeat the adversary team . what did he expect ? It happens in all countries media before any important match of any sport . Since it is Indian media he had this khujli to cry about it otherwise had it been some other country he would not have even mentioned it .


----------



## Guli Danda

PDF will turn violent when Pakistan loses to India on 30th.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Jana said:


> Your bharatis cant think beyond undergarments what we do ?
> 
> i wonder if they even wear undergarments under dhotis ???


 
look who started it. Seems like he's having fetish on underwears, SICK 



pak-marine said:


> team pk will leave their dirty under garments hotel can auction that to recover for their loses


 
Yaar, ye tumlogo ka habit hai kya, apna gunah dusro pe dalna?


----------



## SQ8

Skull and Bones said:


> And Pakistanis felt the pinch when it was killed


 
Considering the agony it caused for a while.. The death of that parrot was such sweet sorrow.


----------



## Areesh

Veena Malik and Yuvi's injury.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guli Danda

WAQAS119 said:


> Sorry if posted before!


 
They are asking allah to forgive them for losing already!


----------



## Tiger Awan

Guli Danda said:


> They are asking allah to forgive them for losing already!


 
This should be nominated for the post for century


( thats how you treat indian Muslims when they offer namaz, making fun of them in public)


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Guli
I think you remember 1996 semi final , when indian crowd entered the ground and Sri lanka was declared winner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Santro said:


> Considering the agony it caused for a while.. The death of that parrot was such sweet sorrow.


 
Isn't it against Islam to believe in prophesies?


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Rafael

Guli Danda said:


> They are asking allah to forgive them for losing already!



Why can't you shut your fugly big arse? Seems like you have been *ed really hard by somebody today! Bloody Moron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lionheart1

Rafi said:


> What about when india losses, we will enjoy it very much,


our player play for india, pride, not for money (already pakistani are banned for match fixing ) who know how many


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Rafi said:


> Muslim bowlers, what is that supposed to mean??


 
It was your dear noble lady jana ji who started first with the usual Hindu and dhoti BS as she always does . Just returning it to her in kind as we "Bhartis" always do .


----------



## majesticpankaj

I request all people to respect each other feelings........ be polite and humble a bit... post having sarcasm and humorous are ok but some posts are shameless and utterly disgusting...


----------



## Guli Danda

Imran Khan said:


>


 
Correction:




Highest score in ODI by the baap of Pakistani bowlers:Sachin Tendulkar(200)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianTiger

MZUBAIR said:


> Indian he uchal rahaih hain.....
> Hamay tu ache Cricket dekhne hai chahe India jetay ya Pakistan....
> 
> Pakistan haray tu sher ke tarah jeetay tu bhi sheer ke tarah thats We (Pakistani) want.


 
to haar jao...


----------



## Rafael

Tiger Awan said:


> This should be nominated for the post for century
> 
> 
> ( thats how you treat indian Muslims when they offer namaz, making fun of them in public)



Aukaat dekhaa rahey hain apni Saaley!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Imran Khan said:


>


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Imran Khan said:


>


 
Haha record broken long ago by the great sachin


----------



## Skull and Bones

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Lol.. Yes most indians cant... coz they can barely eat 1 meal per day...


 
I guess USA won't be paying you AID to buyback all the chaddis left your players, are they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

This is for my Indian friends:


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Imran Khan said:


>


----------



## rangbaaz

Mujeeb47 said:


> Yar stop underwear , panty level posts. Hmmm !


 
hindu apni oqat k mutabiq hee post karay ga na


----------



## Skull and Bones

Jana said:


> thats why hindus believed him and killed him
> 
> we dint


 
And the way your citizens rejoiced after that prophecy, doesn't that make you..........................


----------



## alphamale

yaar stop all this i m confused whether i m in a cricket thread or in a undergarment shop.


----------



## majesticpankaj

@indians...be civil yaaroin..atleast show some respect to a lady...


----------



## metro

rangbaaz said:


> hindu apni oqat k mutabiq hee post karay ga na


 
peeche se dhooa tere nikal raha hai. aur gali tu hindu ko de rha hai. ab marja doob k.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Guli Danda said:


> Correction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest score in ODI by the baap of Pakistani bowlers:Sachin Tendulkar(200)


 
Watch ur mouth...... we r not talkin abt ur kind here.

Mods y r u not takin action against such trolls using abusive language?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

majesticpankaj said:


> @indians...be civil yaaroin..atleast show some respect to a lady...


 
have you checked out her posts ? hindu , dhoti etc etc . Respect is given on the basis of character and class and not on the basis of sex .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

yes & if we loose the match then burn that stadium down  ... by the way i hate the name of this Ground .


----------



## Evil Flare

What has happened to this Gentleman game ...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

Bhajji ke laboratory was the best one. 

Our players should also work in laboratory rather than worrying about Indian media.


----------



## EagleEyes

Discuss the topic, people.


----------



## gaurish

Seems like If pakistan wins then its ok ... if Pakistan loose match is fixed


----------



## 53fd

Pakistan Zindabad!


----------



## Nav

Best of luck pakistan. May Allah help u , our prayrz r wid u guys


----------



## gaurish

Ur govt is putting more and more pressure on ur team and which will play negative on their minds


----------



## divya

Aamir Zia said:


> yes & if we loose the match then burn that stadium down  ... by the way i hate the name of this Ground .


 
Thats why we asked your interior minister to come as insurance policy


----------



## JP-1

Guli Danda said:


> Paksh!tan will lose badly.


 
tamiiz sei naam lei pakistan ka....warna guli aur danda tumari *** mein ho ga !!


----------



## Rafael

Guli Danda said:


> Making new accounts isn't tough is it


 
Try doing it Hindu


----------



## gaurish

And after loosing match pakistan will blame interior minister rehman malik for the statement.... excuse is already ready


----------



## Mujeeb47

Yar indians to abhi se ro rahay hai...
Match harnay k baad kya banay ga in ka...


----------



## Rafael

gaurish said:


> And after loosing match pakistan will blame interior minister rehman malik for the statement.... excuse is already ready


 
And what if you guys loose? I hope your stadium remains intact! 

@ Gulli Danda: Bye Bye looser!


----------



## gaurish

raheel1 said:


> And what if you guys loose? I hope your stadium remains intact!
> 
> @ Gulli Danda: Bye Bye looser!


 
We dont mind loosing unless are players show the fight on the field....


----------



## Tiger Awan

bilalhaider said:


> Don't worry about the part lol, it's only a joke lol...


 
Dont cross the limits. keep it simple. If you are so excited after seeing this joke sms it to as many people as you can. No need to post it on internet.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Dhoni (bivi se): Tea dena.
Bivi ne plate me chahe di.
Dhoni (gussay se): cup me do
Bivi: Cup to tera baap afraidi le gya hai. Ab isi me pi.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ gurish
Indian crowd entered into the ground and caused riots in 1996 semi final. Sri lanka was declared winner.
Bhol gahey janab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Its good to watch the match in a crowded atmosphere. Lahore is alive damn they have started arranging showing it on multiplex at many places and here in Peshawar roads will be blocked due to showing of match on big screens at roads in cantt .

A good match if it was all will enjoy the cricket


----------



## gaurish

Mujeeb47 said:


> @ gurish
> Indian crowd entered into the ground and caused riots in 1996 semi final. Sri lanka was declared winner.
> Bhol gahey janab.


 
Depends on the venue... eden always a volatile place to play cricket in India.. many incidents happened there... u got standing awaition at chennai when u won a test in 1999


----------



## Spring Onion

gaurish said:


> We dont mind loosing unless are players show the fight on the field....


 
same is with us. we want a good performance victory or defeat is just secondary things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gaurish

Jana said:


> same is with us. we want a good performance victory or defeat is just secondary things


 
all the news channels are spinning my head from yesterday ... stopped watching tv now.. win tune in tommorrow to watch SL Vs NZ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Yar indians to abhi se ro rahey hai....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

*1975*
One-day cricket was new, so new that Sunil Gavaskar played for a draw in the first ever World Cup match (he scored 36 not out off 174 balls). The South Asian giants didn&#8217;t progress to the semi-finals, only managing wins against minnows Sri Lanka and East Africa. Pakistan&#8217;s defeat from the jaws of victory against eventual winners West Indies was the high point for either nation. At that moment, one-day cricket and South Asia seemed ill-suited to each other. Pakistan had the better tournament but not by enough to gain a clear early advantage.

India 1 Pakistan 1

*1979*
India still hadn&#8217;t got the hang of one-day cricket, managing to lose all three matches and finish bottom of their group thanks to a defeat to Sri Lanka, who were still considered minnows then. Pakistan fared better, reaching a semi-final against West Indies that they threatened to win until Viv Richards ripped out the middle order with three wickets.

Pakistan were sowing the seeds of a reputation for unpredictability but they achieved much more than India in this tournament.

India 1 Pakistan 2

*1983*
India&#8217;s World Cup. Everybody expected West Indies to complete a hat-trick of victories and a loss to India in the group stages didn&#8217;t especially dampen those expectations. Both India and Pakistan progressed to the semi-finals, India more convincingly on the back of some fine batting. Pakistan&#8217;s stuttering World Cup ended with another semi-final exit at the hands of West Indies.

In the final at Lord&#8217;s, India's score of 183 was five runs less than Pakistan had scored against West Indies in the semi-final. That&#8217;s where the comparisons ended. India produced an incredible performance in the field. A towering, swirling hit from Viv Richards was held by Kapil Dev and forlorn hope became genuine ambition. India&#8217;s medium pacers were all over the two-time champions, Mohinder Amarnath taking 3 for 12.

That&#8217;s the moment the world changed. South Asia was now obsessed with one-day cricket and the World Cup. India had also outdone Pakistan.

India 2 Pakistan 2

*1987*
The first World Cup held in South Asia, indeed anywhere outside England. The tournament was engineered for an India-Pakistan final, with Pakistan favourites on paper. All went smoothly until the semi-finals when both home nations were undone by upstarts England and Australia.

Both nations were equally traumatised and wounded. At least, India had their World Cup win in the bag. Pakistan had nothing except a run of semi-final appearances to soothe them. Imran Khan declared that defeat had made him understand what the World Cup meant to the people of Pakistan.

India 3 Pakistan 3

*1992
*
Pakistan&#8217;s World Cup; the year of the cornered tiger. Coloured pyjamas and satellite television transformed the World Cup franchise when it reached Australia. None of the South Asian nations were expected to excel on bouncy pitches, but Pakistan squeezed into the semi-finals again. In the process, they were dismissed for 74 by England and lost their first ever World Cup encounter with India, made famous for a squabble between Javed Miandad and Kiran More.

Facing a near-impossible run chase in the semi-final against New Zealand, Inzamam-ul-Haq produced an iconic innings, allowing Wasim Akram to execute a thrilling final flourish against England. Pakistan had their World Cup win and Imran Khan had the keys to his cancer hospital.

Pakistan&#8217;s reputation as the most dangerously unpredictable one-day nation was firmly established.

India 3 Pakistan 4

*1996*
A return to South Asia produced a South Asian winner, but it was neither big beast. Instead, former-minnows Sri Lanka refined the art of pinch-hitting and stormed their way to victory at Lahore&#8217;s unfortunately named Gaddafi Stadium. The collapse of the podium at the winner&#8217;s ceremony and some worrying moments with floodlights added an air of farce and incompetence to the tournament.

Earlier, India and Pakistan had fought an emotional quarter-final at Bangalore. India won thanks to a late assault by Ajay Jadeja against Waqar Younis. Briefly, Pakistan looked in the hunt, with Aamer Sohail and Saeed Anwar giving India's bowlers some tap and rowing with them too. But once Sohail lost his head, Pakistan&#8217;s reply petered out. For the first time, India had directly eliminated Pakistan from a World Cup.

A few days later, it was India&#8217;s turn to feel pain, as a failed run chase and crowd disturbance ended their World Cup with a semi-final defeat to Sri Lanka at Eden Gardens.

India 4 Pakistan 4

*1999
*
The World Cup returned to England and Wasim Akram&#8217;s Pakistan made it to the final. In the process, they lost again to India, as well as Bangladesh. India&#8217;s poor form in the Super Six stage cost them a semi-final place, while Pakistan&#8217;s equally poor form in the Super Six stage didn&#8217;t matter because of their success in the group stage.

Pakistan had beaten Australia in the group stage, but Australia were peaking as they reached the final and Pakistan had left their best form behind them. Akram urged his players to relax, and perhaps they overdid it as Shane Warne led a humiliating rout, Pakistan dismissed for 133.

Pakistan had now reached two World Cup finals and three semi-finals without ever beating India.

India 4 Pakistan 5

*2003*
India rising, Pakistan collapsing. South Africa was a new venue for the World Cup and signalled a redefinition of the World Cup rivalry between India and Pakistan. Pakistan were in dreadful form, with too many players past their best. India, meanwhile, were experienced yet still hungry. Their batting order was beginning to look formidable.

When the two teams met in Centurion, Pakistan compiled a decent 273. Shoaib Akhtar had bowled the fastest recorded delivery earlier in the tournament. How would India&#8217;s batsmen stand up to him, Wasim Akram, and Waqar Younis? To answer the question, Sachin Tendulkar cut Akhtar for six over backward point, and India's first hundred runs in their chase came off 73 balls. Pakistan were demolished and dumped out of the tournament.

India reached the final but Australia were red-hot. India were never in the game, a variation on Pakistan&#8217;s defeat in 1999.

India 5 Pakistan 5

*2007*
The tournament that never happened. Two wins between them, and those over Bermuda and Zimbabwe, India and Pakistan may as well have not turned up. This was especially true of Pakistan, whose coach Bob Woolmer was found dead in his hotel room, and had to help the police with their inquiries into his death. Painful memories for all supporters of India and Pakistan, which makes both teams' revivals in World Cup 2011 even sweeter.

India 5 Pakistan 5

*2011*
The tournament&#8217;s best batsmen meet the tournament&#8217;s best bowlers in a World Cup semi-final in Punjab. It is the first time that India and Pakistan have faced each other at this stage of the tournament, and this World Cup analysis is neatly poised. The winner on Wednesday will shift history in their country&#8217;s favour.

*Footnote:* For the scoring system, I awarded 1 point to the country that performed the best in the tournament. When India and Pakistan progressed equally, I awarded 1 point each, except in 2007 when I didn't think either country deserved to score anything. The scores are a running total

source:ESPNCRICINFO


----------



## madooxno9

ttp://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/


----------



## gaurish

For last 3 days No Indian player has spoken to the media... That speaks for itself and shows who is calm and cool abt their preparations... on other hand there are daily statements made to media by pakistan.... 

Dear Pakistan team stop complaining and concentrate on practice... media will do what they want to ... so Shahid dont get involve in media tactics or else u will have to swallow your own words regarding ur comments on Sir Tendulkar ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

gaurish said:


> all the news channels are spinning my head from yesterday ... stopped watching tv now.. win tune in tommorrow to watch SL Vs NZ....


 
lolzz yes you are right. my problem is i watch News channels here and we have trillions lolzzz more than entertainment channels and the political talk shows spin my head more then more spinning at forum here.

less focus on the match . i am happy with Pakistani performance against Aussies.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

This must be a lot of fun .


----------



## Mujeeb47

Good match to see


----------



## majesticpankaj

gaurish said:


> For last 3 days No Indian player has spoken to the media... That speaks for itself and shows who is calm and cool abt their preparations... on other hand there are daily statements made to media by pakistan....
> 
> Dear Pakistan team stop complaining and concentrate on practice... media will do what they want to ... so Shahid dont get involve in media tactics or else u will have to swallow your own words regarding ur comments on Sir Tendulkar ...



that is well done by team India...they are keeping a very low profile and working hard under the commands of gary kirsten.. they are not issuing any unnecessary statement to create pressure on themselves .. good strategy.. will pay dividend on 30th march

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Tiger Awan said:


> Dont cross the limits. keep it simple. If you are so excited after seeing this joke sms it to as many people as you can. No need to post it on internet.


 
You clearly haven't read my posts before, if you think you know me or what I feel about Pakistan. It's also important to be a level headed person. So don't get pissed off at me. Why do you think I'd be excited to see a joke like that? But as the Indian poster said, "ignore the k-utta" part and read "the sher part". If he hadn't said that, I'd agree with you. But please, don't get so sentimental over something so nonsensical. The rest is up to you my friend. I'm not getting worked up on it because I know it is something nonsensical.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

majesticpankaj said:


> that is well done by team India...they are keeping a very low profile and working hard under the commands of gary kirsten.. they are not issuing any unnecessary statement to create pressure on themselves .. good strategy.. will pay dividend on 30th march


 
This Indian team has many experienced players who know how to handle and approach high tension games.


----------



## 53fd

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> This Indian team has many experienced players who know how to handle and approach high tension games.


 
There's a difference handling pressure on the pitch, & off it. We quite clearly know (going by the head-to-head statistics) who handles it better on the pitch... 

Enjoy this video!


----------



## majesticpankaj

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> This Indian team has many experienced players who know how to handle and approach high tension games.


 
that is the big plus we have...a cool headed captain along with most experienced batting line up... great player of spin and fast bowling.. we also have better fielders atleast in 30 yards circle..


----------



## rangbaaz

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Guys stop fighting like 4 year olds.


 
man...................... you think it's appropriate if a Pakistani calls your Bharat a ?????????????? :|

and then says please ignore because i heard someone saying this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*Pakistanis start mind games, Indians stay mum*


Mohali: Pakistan skipper Shahid Afridi and speedster Umar Gul on Monday tried to up the ante ahead of the big semi-final match against India, saying their side was primed to end the four-match losing streak against their arch-rivals in the World Cup.

However, India continued to keep a low profile ahead of the match, which is being tipped as the mother of all battles, as there were no comments from the side. India cruised into the semis after beating defending champions Australia at Motera that virtually ended the dominant era of the Aussies. Cricket fans across the country are waiting for a 100 from Sachin Tendulkar, who is just one ton short of completing 100 international centuries.

Pak pacer Umar Gul said his side will look to rip through the home side`s much vaunted top order to stop them on their tracks. "Their (India`s) batting line-up is very strong but our bowling is very good and equally up to the task. (Skipper Shahid) Afridi is the leading wicket-taker. We have a bit of an advantage with our bowling but I am happy with the way the batsmen played in the quarterfinal," Gul said.

"The first three wickets (of India) are very crucial for us. They (India) are depending on the top-three. I am in good form and am looking for these three wickets," said Gul, who has taken 14 wickets so far in the tournament, when asked about the plans of his team to tackle the explosive opening duo of Tendulkar and Sehwag.

"Whether it is a knockout match or a league match, any match against India is a big match always, a high-pressure match. The last time we played here, we chased 327 but it depends on how the wicket behaves. The average good score here will be 270-280," he said.


Meanwhile, skipper Afridi accused the Indian media of negative campaign against his team and has advised his players not to watch any news or talk show related to their match to avoid distraction.

"The media here has created quite a hype around our World Cup semifinal against India but I`m not watching it. Whenever they start flashing some story about the match, I just change the channel and go to something else. I have no time for it," Afridi said.

"There is no war. It`s a big cricket match for both the teams and I want to just focus on it."


"I`ve asked all the players to avoid watching news or discussions on TV shows and bulletins. It might distract them," the dashing all-rounder added.

Pakistan`s Misbah-ul-Haq too, while taking a dig at India, suggested it wasn`t necessary to notch up tons to win games. "As a team it is important to win first," he said. "We have no centuries but if we go back home with the Cup we will be very, very happy. Nice cameos are sometimes more effective if everyone is contributing."

Pakistanis start mind games, Indians stay mum


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

rangbaaz said:


> man...................... you think it's appropriate if a Pakistani calls your Bharat a ?????????????? :|
> 
> and then says please ignore because i heard someone saying this?


 
And being inappropriate is your way of replying to something inappropriate?


----------



## Tiger Awan

gaurish said:


> For last 3 days No Indian player has spoken to the media... That speaks for itself and shows who is calm and cool abt their preparations... on other hand there are daily statements made to media by pakistan....
> 
> Dear Pakistan team stop complaining and concentrate on practice... media will do what they want to ... so Shahid dont get involve in media tactics or else u will have to swallow your own words regarding ur comments on Sir Tendulkar ...



i am seeing this comment for 3rd time lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

bilalhaider said:


> You clearly haven't read my posts before, if you think you know me or what I feel about Pakistan. It's also important to be a level headed person. So don't get pissed off at me. Why do you think I'd be excited to see a joke like that? But as the Indian poster said, "ignore the k-utta" part and read "the sher part". If he hadn't said that, I'd agree with you. But please, don't get so sentimental over something so nonsensical. The rest is up to you my friend. I'm not getting worked up on it because I know it is something nonsensical.


 
I was not saying you DONT CROSS LIMITS
it was for the ignore kar guy

sorry if you are hurt. nothing directed against you


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Tiger Awan said:


> i am seeing this comment for 3rd time lolz


 
because its true .


----------



## SpArK

*Can these threads be closed till , maybe a half an hour before the match starts on Wednesday..

There is no purpose for these except abusing each other in the name of nationality, religion and what not..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

i just hope the indian and pakistani cricketers conduct themselves in a better way than how us indian and pakistani members conducted ourselves on this forum today .


----------



## Tiger Awan

SpArK said:


> *Can these threads be closed till , maybe a half an hour before the match starts on Wednesday..
> 
> There is no purpose for these except abusing each other in the name of nationality, religion and what not..*


 
&#8220;From a little SpArK may burst a flame.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

I predict 100+ people will be viewing this thread on the 30th of March!


----------



## 53fd

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> This Indian team has many experienced players who know how to handle and approach high tension games.


 
They don't need to, all their "neutral" pundits & the media handle it for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kavish

Mujeeb47 said:


> Dhoni (bivi se): Tea dena.
> Bivi ne plate me chahe di.
> Dhoni (gussay se): cup me do
> Bivi: Cup to tera baap afraidi le gya hai. Ab isi me pi.


 
old...n...,modified
original joke was b/w ponting and his wife... (after india's victory over Aus.)


----------



## 53fd

Varad said:


> *Pakistanis start mind games, Indians stay mum*
> 
> 
> Mohali: Pakistan skipper Shahid Afridi and speedster Umar Gul on Monday tried to up the ante ahead of the big semi-final match against India, saying their side was primed to end the four-match losing streak against their arch-rivals in the World Cup.
> 
> However, India continued to keep a low profile ahead of the match, which is being tipped as the mother of all battles, as there were no comments from the side. India cruised into the semis after beating defending champions Australia at Motera that virtually ended the dominant era of the Aussies. Cricket fans across the country are waiting for a 100 from Sachin Tendulkar, who is just one ton short of completing 100 international centuries.
> 
> Pak pacer Umar Gul said his side will look to rip through the home side`s much vaunted top order to stop them on their tracks. "Their (India`s) batting line-up is very strong but our bowling is very good and equally up to the task. (Skipper Shahid) Afridi is the leading wicket-taker. We have a bit of an advantage with our bowling but I am happy with the way the batsmen played in the quarterfinal," Gul said.
> 
> "The first three wickets (of India) are very crucial for us. They (India) are depending on the top-three. I am in good form and am looking for these three wickets," said Gul, who has taken 14 wickets so far in the tournament, when asked about the plans of his team to tackle the explosive opening duo of Tendulkar and Sehwag.
> 
> "Whether it is a knockout match or a league match, any match against India is a big match always, a high-pressure match. The last time we played here, we chased 327 but it depends on how the wicket behaves. The average good score here will be 270-280," he said.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, skipper Afridi accused the Indian media of negative campaign against his team and has advised his players not to watch any news or talk show related to their match to avoid distraction.
> 
> "The media here has created quite a hype around our World Cup semifinal against India but I`m not watching it. Whenever they start flashing some story about the match, I just change the channel and go to something else. I have no time for it," Afridi said.
> 
> "There is no war. It`s a big cricket match for both the teams and I want to just focus on it."
> 
> 
> "I`ve asked all the players to avoid watching news or discussions on TV shows and bulletins. It might distract them," the dashing all-rounder added.
> 
> Pakistan`s Misbah-ul-Haq too, while taking a dig at India, suggested it wasn`t necessary to notch up tons to win games. "As a team it is important to win first," he said. "We have no centuries but if we go back home with the Cup we will be very, very happy. Nice cameos are sometimes more effective if everyone is contributing."
> 
> Pakistanis start mind games, Indians stay mum


 
India wasn't supposed to face Pakistan in this year's semi final in India, right? Everyone thought Pakistan would be knocked out before the quarterfinals, & set all of Pakistan's games in Sri Lanka & Bangladesh, yet it is Pakistan going to India to face India. Just having Pakistan's national anthem played in Mohali is a great achievement considering how India didn't want Pakistan to play in India.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

bilalhaider said:


> India wasn't supposed to face Pakistan in this year's semi final in India, right? Everyone thought Pakistan would be knocked out before the quarterfinals, & set all of Pakistan's games in Sri Lanka & Bangladesh, yet it is Pakistan going to India to face India. Just having Pakistan's national anthem played in Mohali is a great achievement considering how India didn't want Pakistan to play in India.


 
1. Even New Zealand is in semifinal. So what's your point?

2. Show me where India, from which I understand the Indian govt., said that it doesn't want Pakistan to play in India.

Are you mad or what?


----------



## mr42O

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> 1. Even New Zealand is in semifinal. So what's your point?
> 
> 2. Show me where India, from which I understand the Indian govt., said that it doesn't want Pakistan to play in India.
> 
> Are you mad or what?



Action speaks louder than words!!!!


----------



## rangbaaz

Mujeeb47 said:


> Dhoni (bivi se): Tea dena.
> Bivi ne plate me chahe di.
> Dhoni (gussay se): cup me do
> Bivi: Cup to tera baap afraidi le gya hai. Ab isi me pi.


 
LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........................   that was funny man


----------



## Imran Khan

ohhhhhhhhhhh thank god thread is cold now > please unban them after 3 days of match hehehehe


----------



## kavish

raheel1 said:


> Try doing it Hindu


 
reply in sensible way, even to trolls...


----------



## @nline

B_R_I_C said:


> *Really this will be awesome...Majja to aisie mai hi ata hai match deekhne ka...*


 
Majja . . . . . . . . . ?
Its Maza, not Majja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rangbaaz

@nline said:


> Majja . . . . . . . . . ?
> Its Maza, not Majja.


 
LOL pehlay aik bharti Fakhar ko FAKR bol raha tha


----------



## 53fd

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> 1. Even New Zealand is in semifinal. So what's your point?
> 
> 2. Show me where India, from which I understand the Indian govt., said that it doesn't want Pakistan to play in India.
> 
> Are you mad or what?



Pakistan has not been allowed to play in India ever since 26/11 happened.


----------



## kavish

@nline said:


> Majja . . . . . . . . . ?
> Its Maza, not Majja.


 
call it... as u wish..

we call it majjaa... till the end of d world...


----------



## @nline

Inshallah Tallah Pakistan will beat india for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burger Boy




----------



## kavish

rangbaaz said:


> LOL pehlay aik bharti Fakhar ko FAKR bol raha tha


 
kal ek pakistani bharatiya ko bharti bol raha tha...... (see i used correct name :pakistani)

use bharatiya!!!!!

tameez me....!!!!!!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

^ inshallah

pakistani lions can beat any team if they fight with passion..and their passion get double when they play against india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aqua

New Delhi: The International Cricket Council (ICC) on Monday barred the electronic media from covering the remaining matches of the cricket World Cup.
The game's governing body has taken this strong action against the electronic media for not adhering to the code of conduct and the media guidelines, which they had signed for accreditation.

An ICC spokesman said that non-rights holders will no longer be allowed to cover the practice session or the press conferences related to World Cup. The spokesman said this will be applicable to both the semifinals in Colombo and Mohali and the final in Mumbai.
An ICC source said there has been number of broadcast violations during the entire tournament and they have repeatedly brought it to the notice of the offenders but despite the warning, they continued to breach the guidelines, promoting the game's governing body to take stern action.
The non-rights holder (NRH) were given time till Monday night to give an undertaking that they will abide by the terms and conditions for media accrediatation, failing which they would be disallowed to cover the event.
Reacting strongly to the ICC's move the National Broadcasters Association (NBA) and the Broadcast Editors Association (BEA) have termed the move 'arbitrary and infringement of media's rights'.
The BEA and the NBA have decided to approach the Information and Broadcasting (I&B) ministry on the matter.

*Source:* ICC bars electronic media from WC coverage - World Cup 2011 - Cricket Next


----------



## Nirvana

*Take My word - India Will Beat Pakistan On Wednesday Inshallah*


----------



## Aqua

I just got this news on TV that ICC Bars the Telecast of WC matches in electronic media. So We cant watch India-Pakistan Cricket Match? I dont think it will happen. Wait till morning they will find out some solution to telecast else people and cricket fan will go crazy and will come down on street.


----------



## Aqua

ICC Bar CWC coverage in electronic media. http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricke...edia-wc-coverage-non-telecast-semi-final.html


----------



## fawwaxs

*I agree theres a lot of thrill and excitement going on about Pak India Match on 30th March; Yet I would like to request all members to avoid those jokes which are personal and might hurt any ones feelings and the relationship between both countries. We on this form are also ambassadors of our country. Lets think who ever wins. World cup will remain in sub continent. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Viraat said:


> *Take My word - India Will Beat Pakistan On Wednesday Inshallah*


 
i am not taking your words . Are you a Jyotish ?


----------



## Respect4Respect01

AAtish said:


> If they are kicked out of the team and banned for life, they can still go on job seeker's allowance  that is the reason nobody gives a damn about their work in here.. too many rights, human rights, bowler's rights, batsmen's right, crow rights, chicken rights, ant rights, this rights, that rights.. its more complaining than competing with England..


 
lol there are too many rights


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

VELLEPAN KI HUDD HAI YAAR .


----------



## Secret Service

Viraat said:


> *Take My word - India Will Beat Pakistan On Wednesday Inshallah*


 
*Mark My Words - Pakistan will Beat India On Wednesday Inshallah *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nirvana

Raja.Pakistani said:


> i am not taking your words . Are you a Jyotish ?


 
I am Not Jyotish - But we will for Sure Beat you On *WEDNESDAY*


----------



## blackops

Lol another thread bas karo yaro 2 hi din to hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

well this was always on cards infact english team never look like a team loosing to ireland this is it


----------



## alphamale

Aqua said:


> I just got this news on TV that ICC Bars the Telecast of WC matches in electronic media. So We cant watch India-Pakistan Cricket Match? I dont think it will happen. Wait till morning they will find out some solution to telecast else people and cricket fan will go crazy and will come down on street.


 
read properly, icc will not allow violator channels to shoot practice sessions & press conferences .matches will be telecast.


----------



## Super Falcon

what the hell gone with ICC is they are out of their mind well if this match not going to telecast i think in whole world where ever indian and pakistani live going to create havoc this lorgat making probleums after probleums


----------



## Evil Flare

Aqua said:


> I just got this news on TV that ICC Bars the Telecast of WC matches in electronic media. So We cant watch India-Pakistan Cricket Match? I dont think it will happen. Wait till morning they will find out some solution to telecast else people and cricket fan will go crazy and will come down on street.


 
come down on street ??? there will be rioting ... burning tires , property , cars etc etc etc etc


----------



## Nirvana

*CHANDIGARH: Welcome to fortress Chandigarh, the city which, along with Mohali and Panchkula, resembles an armed garrison. With anti-aircraft guns placed strategically and Mohali declared a no-fly zone, no stone is being left unturned to secure the city before the prime ministers of India and Pakistan &#8212; along with a host of dignitaries from both countries &#8212; arrive for the India-Pakistan World Cup semifinal on Wednesday.

Indian Air Force (IAF) helicopters are on standby for air surveillance and fighter jets at Ambala are just a moment away from scrambling in case of emergency. Foolproof security is not confined to the multi-tier system that includes Special Protection Group (SPG), National Security Guard (NSG), and Central and state police forces. For, also roped in is the National Technical Research Organization (NTRO) &#8212; a highly specialized technical intelligence gathering agency under the National Security Adviser.

A high level source told TOI that NTRO is tasked with air surveillance and it`s expected to use Israeli-made unmanned air vehicles (UAVs). It`s further learned that NTRO`s Dehradun base is working behind the scenes. The UAVs are also capable of detecting airborne aggressors and were used during the Commonwealth Games. Wednesday`s match will be the first between the arch rivals on Indian soil after the 2008 Mumbai attacks by Pakistan-based terrorists.

Special teams of the SPG and NSG landed here on the Sunday to take charge of security. The Mohali stadium will be completely under the command and control of Central agencies from March 29 to 30. The main internal security mechanism will be in the hands of SPG. Pakistani security will coordinate with SPG.

Special teams of elite NSG commandos armed with Heckler & Koch 9mm MP-5 sub-machine guns, corner shot guns, Glock 17 or Sig Sauer pistols and poison-tipped knives, would take charge of the outer field. Some of these sophisticated weapons were purchased by the NSG following the 26/11 Mumbai attacks. The remaining layers of the security would be handled by Central and state police forces.

Snipers were deployed on Sunday on all high-rise buildings adjoining Hotel Taj-17, where players of both teams are staying.
*


----------



## Evil Flare

kavish said:


> kal ek pakistani bharatiya ko bharti bol raha tha...... (see i used correct name :pakistani)
> 
> use bharatiya!!!!!
> 
> tameez me....!!!!!!


 

its bharti ... otherwise why whole media use word bharti instead of bhartiya ?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Viraat said:


> I am Not Jyotish - But we will for Sure Beat you On *WEDNESDAY*


 
You are good in beating drums  we are not dhol that you will beat us that easily lol


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

hahahahahahah harbhajan ki khatarnak bowl duniya ki khatarnak bowl jo adhi pitch pa taapa kha ka hi dead ho gaye what a rubbish indian media well if some one asks who is worlds biggest jokers than u must say indian media best spiiner off all time murali can even did that how bhajan can do it yes he is good spinner but not great spinner u take his record against pakistan he did not did anything against us with grace and faith on ALMIGHTY ALLAH we will do this again and we cannnot do anything but do our 100 percent and left on ALMIGHTY ALLAH and have faith on ALLAH he will continue to make harbhajan against us fail INSHAHALLAH AMEEN best way to answer as afridi said to answer it be winning the match and perfomance and with grace and faith on DEAREST ALMIGHTY ALLAH we can beat them INSHAHALLAH AMEEN


----------



## rangbaaz

media k nam pay dabah hein yeh log


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

lol


----------



## kavish

Aamir Zia said:


> its bharti ... otherwise why whole media use word bharti instead of bhartiya ?


 
r u on drugs...
where???????

ab tum ye bhi bataoge ki indians apne ko kis naam se bulaye.... 

my suggestion,simple n best...

use "indian".... rather than bharti(or correct one bharatiya,seems to b difficult 4 u people 2 type)


but it is 
[i will b ban if used any offensive word... but they will never]


----------



## Areesh

> In this context, it would be pertinent to note what Sunil Gavaskar, himself a mumbaikar, had to say on a talk show when he was asked whether Pakistan would lose the semi-final.
> 
> He said,* "I doubt whether Pakistan would lose the Mohali game; Pakistanis have a special fascination for Mumbai. They keep sneaking into Mumbai by whatever route they can find and which is available. So I would not be surprised if they do it again and reach Mumbai again."*
> 
> Certainly a hard hitting left hand drive from the little master who comes from a city where the wounds of 2008 carnage have still not healed, a fact which Dr Singh seems to have forgotten about.



Sunil Gavaskar goes all time pathetic

(click next on article a few times to find his quote)

How pathetic....


----------



## forcetrip

Did anyone read the comments for that article?? I'm amazed. Has this forum pampered me to how Indians feel about us??


----------



## Secret Service

Last Delivery 

159.9 KmH 

Shoaib Akhtar


----------



## gubbi

For a sportsman, that was very unsportsmanship like comment and really below the belt. My 2 cents.

Politics and Sports should be left alone.


----------



## Yeti

Heard worse on Fox news


----------



## blackops

well am sorry to say mumbai wounds are still very freash in every mumbaians heart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

blackops said:


> well am sorry to say mumbai wounds are still very freash in every mumbaians heart




Whole of India not only Mumbai


----------



## Areesh

blackops said:


> well am sorry to say mumbai wounds are still very freash in every mumbaians heart


 
Fresh or not. We don't give a damn care. But when you are asked to talk about sports then talk about sports and quit all time routine whining.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rangbaaz

this wasn't expected from sunny. Pakistanis respect this cricketing legend regardless of his nationality. I am not sure if he really said it.


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## soul hacker

INSHALLAH YE CUP HAMARA HOGA


----------



## kavish




----------



## kavish

secretservice said:


>


 
Jeet chukay ham her jang
Ab yeh bazi bhi hamari hai
Australia ko maar chukay
Ab Pakistan ki baari hai&#8230;


khush

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

Very sad. This was totally unexpected from a cricketer of his stature. Indian cricketers are deeply respected in our country. Perhaps he didn't know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

Areesh said:


> Fresh or not. We don't give a damn care. But when you are asked to talk about sports then talk about sports and quit all time routine whining.


 
nor do we give a damn how bad you fell when someone reminds of all the wrong doings


----------



## Trisonics

Emotions, Anticipation and stupidity is running high on both sides, its up to you to make that difference. Read it like it didn't make sense and move on. I just want to enjoy a game or cricket between these two rivals..so lets keep the brick bats seriously on the tactics, bad luck and some players. Nothing else deserves attention.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Did he really say that ? Its hard to believe . I cant find where he has said it


----------



## Secret Service

kavish said:


> Jeet chukay ham her jang
> Ab yeh bazi bhi hamari hai
> Australia ko maar chukay
> Ab Pakistan ki baari hai&#8230;
> 
> 
> khush


 
*Shaheen* always Fly high against the wind....


----------



## WAQAS119

secretservice said:


> Last Delivery
> 
> 159.9 KmH
> 
> Shoaib Akhtar



This is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He still is touching 160 Km! Wao!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

That was so below the belt . Not expected from him at all .


----------



## Respect4Respect01

blackops said:


> nor do we give a damn how bad you fell when someone reminds of all the wrong doings


 
sdfu, we dont care either, u indians kill Pakistanis in Baluchistan and support all terrorists and sh!t, dont blame all Pakistanis for few ppl, and dont tell me that indians raw doesnt do that,

im not blaming indian awaam but i blame ur government and agencies,


----------



## AAtish

sab said:


> Nobody interested to shoot at dark (Or lazy to type much)......*AAtish too avoided concrete answers..........*let me be the first fool.....
> 
> 1)Who will win the semifinal on 30th march?
> 
> India...
> 
> 
> 2)Can you guess the margin i.e the aproximate scores for both team. ( If your guess is close to original score by +/- 5 runs it is good.)
> 
> India 345 and Pakistan 295 (India Batting first)
> 
> Pakistan 245 and India will chase it down with 4 wickets remaining.
> 
> 
> 3)Who will be the man of the Match? (can you guess his performance in batting and bowling)
> 
> Virat Kohli.....a century
> 
> 
> 4)Who will be the highest scorer for
> a) India and b) Pakistan
> 
> Virat Kohli and Misbah Ul Haq
> 
> 
> 5)Who will be the highest wicket taker for
> a)India and b) Pakistan
> 
> Zaheer Khan and Umar Gul (2-3 wickets for both)
> 
> 
> 6)Will Sachin make his 100th century on that day?
> 
> No...probably 60-70
> 
> 
> 7) Will Afridi choose the match to bring back his batting form? (Atleast a 50)
> 
> No....but he can hit couple of sixes it the end.
> 
> 8) How many individual100s we are going to see? (Can you guess their names)
> 
> Only one
> 
> 9) Any bowler you think will take 5 wickets or more?
> 
> No one
> 
> 
> 10)How many original decisions will be changed by the TV umpire?
> 
> Only once


 
I cannot be more concrete then this.. you can go wrong in your predictions.. i cannot.. can it be more concrete? i guess not


----------



## kavish

WAQAS119 said:


> This is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He still is touching 160 Km! Wao!


 
good speed
but, :
at the 159.9 kmH this will happen :


----------



## soul hacker

YE KHEL NHI SR DHR KI BAZI........


----------



## Secret Service

kavish said:


> good speed
> but, :
> at the 159.9 kmH this will happen :


 
this ball was at 150.9.....At the speed of 159.9 , tendulkar will give an edge to keeper...


----------



## EjazR

*They gave up their tickets for Pak fans - The Times of India*

CHANDIGARH: They have all done a good turn for Pakistani cricket fans. But for different reasons. They are Indians who have given up their prized match tickets so that enthusiasts from the neighbouring country can be at Mohali for Wednesday's big match.

A case in point is theatre personality Sudesh Sharma. Hindi litterateur Mohan Rakesh's short story 'Malbe ka Dher' about a Pakistani hockey spectator's search for his roots during a match at Amritsar prompted Sharma to donate his son's and his own tickets for Wednesday's match to Pakistani peaceniks.

An 18-year-old Doon School-educated mahant of Haridwar-based Nirmal Akhara, Ranjai Sodhi, felt a touch of spirituality while persuading his five college-going friends to hand over their tickets to Pakistanis. He told TOI from Haridwar, ''Offering your seat or possessions to somebody whom people have branded your enemy, is a journey to destroy stereotypes to explore peace, friendship and love.''

A manager of Union Bank of India, Dileep Khanna, found an opportunity in giving up his tickets to salvage India's corrupt image getting projected through black marketing of the semifinal tickets apart from number of scams. Khanna said by offering tickets to Pakistanis, ''I've sent a message that India is not just a home to black marketers and scamsters but also those who can adjust for somebody who wants to see the match and promote peace.''

Sharma from the Chandigarh-based Theatre for Theatre (TFT) said India gains from the visits of Pakistanis as they will aspire to achieve what India has already done  tolerance for others' views, democracy, progress in key areas. A travel agent Vivek Bhasin and a retired government official YP Bhasin said they could donate the tickets for promoting friendship and peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Please don't disturb my soul again ....... 

*Attention members*: All these are very dangerous questions ,you can lose your life while answering them. Learn from my experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

any indian here who has got any ticket ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

80% chances India will win.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Oh my goodness, post after post full of hate, jabs and anger, what a waste of bandwidth.

My friends, calm down, it's just a cricket match, please, show some sportsman spirit.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhim

How about betting on game?
Satta khelte hai.. Mere 100 INR on Sachin
He will make highest runs.
I will 10 times more to anyone if he doesn't, otherwise money is mine


----------



## blackops

HAIDER said:


> 80% chances India will win.


 
No its a 50-50 the one whos luck will shine will win that day


----------



## U-571

Bhim said:


> How about betting on game?
> Satta khelte hai.. Mere 100 INR on Sachin
> He will make highest runs.
> I will 10 times more to anyone if he doesn't, otherwise money is mine


 
i bet sachin will not be the highest scorer.. get your 1000 irs ready


----------



## Super Falcon

well if it is true it will be good will jesture from indians thank to all those indians


----------



## madooxno9

*I HAVE BROUGHT A IMPORTANT MESSAGE FROM ICC BOARD THAT LET CRICKET BE CRICKET AND DO NOT INSULT IT THROUGH FLAME BAITS AND VULGAR LANGUAGE. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

Sachin Tendulkar was watched over by several police officers as he left the PCA Stadium

(These cops are taking his pictures...)


----------



## madooxno9

sardaar ji soch rahe hai ki.. yaar ye 100 marega ya nahi... thode tensed lag rahe hai sardar ji


----------



## Water Car Engineer

shhhhiiiiiitttt, I wouldn't give my ticket. F*ck friendship..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike2011

madooxno9 said:


> sardaar ji soch rahe hai ki.. yaar ye 100 marega ya nahi... thode tensed lag rahe hai sardar ji


 
settling for 100?? This is Sachin

think of 200.................


----------



## Hulk

In such high pressure game I have seen two general trends.
1) One team loses the match in the very first hour and a half. (Mostly by losing too many wickets or other team scoring heavily 150/0 in 15 overs)
2) Match is on till the final over.

I am scared on 1st one, since India has done this couple times, last world cup final. I remember ball was swinging a lot and Australians was not play well initially. We gave wides and byes at the start and there was no pressure on Australia. The first over 15 runs was given, 90% on byes and wides, the trend continued and Australia was never under pressure since free runs were coming.

That day my heart was broken, I do not want to face the same thing again, hence supporting Pakistan. If we lose not much of disappointment, if we win bonus.

2) If match is like close finish, it would be fun to watch and whoever wins.

Some of my horror scenes are as below. 
1) Umar Gul or Sohaib Akhtar takes 3 wkts in first 10 overs.
2) Afridi Takes quick wickets in middle.
3) Afridi scores very fast.

If India does not lose wickets at the begining, India will have a chance. We do not have bowling to win the match. We have to do good batting.

Some of my other horror scenes.
1) Shewag plays a rash shot and gets out.
2) Sachin is out for a duck.
3) Yuvraj cannot score much.

Obviously MSD cannot make runs, so he is not a issue.


----------



## Hulk

I love a lot when India and Pakistan are friends. I do not like hatred, since it is just waste of resources in useless things which yields nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Watching live cricket match in the ground sucks as* anyways. I would rather watch it in the comfort of my home with HD video and dolby surround sound. Not to forget no limit on the number of beers that you can consume during the course of the game, and the luxury of changing channels when your team is performing miserably.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571

Mike2011 said:


> settling for 100?? This is Sachin
> 
> think of 200.................


 
ok lets bet for 200 sachin runs 

do you???


----------



## iPhone

Raja.Pakistani said:


> any indian here who has got any ticket ?


 
LOL

######


----------



## gubbi

Are they giving it for free or at black market prices. Knowing desi mentality, I would be surprised if this was truly altruistic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*

World Cup is for India, predicts Bejan Daruwalla*


World Cup is for India, predicts Bejan Daruwalla - Video | The Times of India


----------



## StingRoy

Doubt it will be truly altruistic... atleast recover the money they spend on the original tickets I guess.


----------



## Mike2011

madooxno9 said:


> *
> 
> World Cup is for India, predicts Bejan Daruwalla*
> 
> 
> World Cup is for India, predicts Bejan Daruwalla - Video | The Times of India


 
yeap.................Cup is ours...

BTW I like ur AVATAR.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

roy_gourav said:


> Watching live cricket match in the ground sucks as* anyways. I would rather watch it in the comfort of my home with HD video and dolby surround sound. Not to forget no limit on the number of beers that you can consume during the course of the game, and the luxury of changing channels when your team is performing miserably.


 
beers peetey howey khyal rakna kidar zayada he na chur jahey


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

madooxno9 said:


> *
> 
> World Cup is for India, predicts Bejan Daruwalla*
> 
> 
> World Cup is for India, predicts Bejan Daruwalla - Video | The Times of India


 
Tea Cup is for india..Predicts Raja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Bhim said:


> Results out, India has won the match..
> 
> They won by Rs 50 crore..


 
no they won 50 crore


----------



## madooxno9

> yeap.................Cup is ours...
> 
> BTW I like ur AVATAR.



Actually , avatar is more kool when seen in large picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

U-571 said:


> no they won 50 crore


 
he mean 50 crore penny


----------



## Mike2011

madooxno9 said:


> Actually , avatar is more kool when seen in large picture.


 
We need couple more people like him in pak..


----------



## Pak_Sher

The thread shows that there are good Indians as well.


----------



## jbond197

^^^^^^
There are plenty already.. If you go out looking for one you will find thousands..


----------



## StingRoy

^ You didn't know that before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

U-571 said:


> no they won 50 crore


 
I was only joking, but it didn't take long for reality to dawn..

India (Ind) vs Pakistan (Pak): Furore in Pakistan as minister warns against fixing

Imran Khan
Former Pakistan cricket captain Imran Khan interacts with the media during 'Keep Cricket Clean' campaign in Kolkata on Monday. (PTI Photo)
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan's interior minister Rehman Malik has always been something of a loose cannon when it comes to public statements. Even so, he took aback many by warning his country's cricket team on Monday against match-fixing, saying the government would closely scrutinize all players during their World Cup semifinal against India at Mohali. The statement was immediately criticized by former cricketers, including World Cup winning captain Imran Khan.

"I've warned them that there should be no match-fixing. I am keeping a close watch. If any such thing happens, we're going to take action," Malik told reporters in Karachi. He described the current team as comprising clean members but added, "It's necessary to monitor the players because we can't take any chances after the ICC banned Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer for spot fixing. We keep an eye on people who meet our players, with whom they talk to on telephone..."

Malik's statement left Pakistan's cricketers flabbergasted, with World Cup winning captain Imran Khan questioning Malik's English language skills. "I am more worried about Malik than the cricket team. For all who might know, Malik was absconding from justice until very recently," he said.

"The minister does not have a very good command of the English language so he must have meant something else. No one in the Pakistani team will even read that statement. They've better things to do."

Nevertheless, speaking on cricket and corruption, Khan said, "If one wants to stamp out corruption, the cricket boards and ICC must get more vigilant... Spot-fixing is very difficult to detect."

Another former Test player Zaheer Abbas rubbished Malik's remark, saying it was inappropriate. "Rather than boosting the morale of the players, the interior minister is trying to demoralize them," he said.

Former opener and now a commentator Aamir Sohail said, "The minister should have conveyed his message to the team personally rather than through the media. However, there are fears of match-fixing in the semifinal."

For good measure, Malik added, "They (cricketers) should concentrate on their practice and must go to bed early. They should ensure discipline and rise up according to their schedule. I advise them to dedicate themselves to the game for Pakistan."


----------



## Rafi

This is getting very tedious indeed. Wait for the damn game.


----------



## AAtish

ashok321 said:


> *What did the spectator miss when he went to the toilet?*
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Pakistani Innings.
> 
> Lolll


 
Damn!!!.. either he was constipated and took 4.5 hours or the stadium hadn't had any toilets so he had to go to his house in kolkata (this is the name now right? )


----------



## BigTree.CN

Sorry to cut in, but I heard about the MMS's invitation to Pakistan, how did it come out? Are you guys going to accept that invitation?


----------



## Vinod2070

BigTree.CN said:


> Sorry to cut in, but I heard about the MMS's invitation to Pakistan, how did it come out? Are you guys going to accept that invitation?


 
The Pakistan PM has accepted. He is coming to watch the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*Sachin 100 karay takay India haray lol jis match may sachin 100 karta hey India woh match haar jata hey  lolz

oye jaldi khatam karoo Semi final 12 saal ka bachay kah rahay hain hamara blood pressure high horaha hey tension ke wajah say LOLZzzzz*


----------



## Kinetic

*Punjab Deputy Chief Minister Sukhbir Singh Badal appealed to the local residents to spare rooms for the visiting Pakistani guests since hotel accommodations were completely sold out.* 

Punjab govt officers association already invited Pakistani fans to their homes.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

a kind and symbolic gesture.....


----------



## divya

I am sure black kar rahe honge good will k naam pe... I know very well my fellowmates.


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

divya said:


> I am sure black kar rahe honge good will k naam pe... I know very well my fellowmates.


 
kabhi black karte ho kabhi white karte ho

ticket bech bech kar apna batua tight karte ho.


on topic no i m sure its a good will gesture.


----------



## desiman

this shows that when you get rid of this cloud of animosity, there are just kind and good people in both country's who share the same values and morals. In the end, we are all humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

Of course it is otherwise they would be blacking it only to indians...


----------



## MZUBAIR

Guys its just cricket.............
One will lose ....one will win......both hav edges on each other from different experties....

Both team hav word class players India:- [Sachin, Sehwag, Yavi, Dhoni, Zaheer, Singh]. Pakistan:- [Younis, Misbah, Razzaq, Afridi, Shaoib, Gull, Ajmal]

All the people of sub-continent [PAK + INDIA] wants good cricket. So plz let it be Cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Who ever win or lose but its a new beginning







---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 AM ----------

Both Pakistan and India won before the beggning of semi-final

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sachin scores 100 or not but thats for Indian people












Finish the war of ego!!!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------


----------



## Joe Shearer

Pak_Sher said:


> The thread shows that there are good Indians as well.



Whaaat? Where? Let's shoot the bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kinetic

Shahrukh Khan cancelled his shooting to watch the match. Aamir Khan cancelled shooting and will be there in Mohali. Hrithik cancelled Kolkata trip for his reality show. Abhishek Bachchan will be there in Mohali. Anil Ambani and Mukesh Amabni will be there with their families, so will Vijay Mallya (Kingfisher), Pawan Munjal (Hero Honda), Ranjan Mittal (Airtel), Ness Wadia (Bombay Dyeing) and dozen other CEOs of big Indian companies. This is the story through out India and Pakistan.




>



yeh kaisa pyar hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Symbol of Unity


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Apparently, Nita and Mukesh Ambani canceled their meeting with Bill and Melinda Gates to watch the India - Australia Match.

They have also paid Rs. 5 Crore  to watch the Final at Mumbai.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

MZUBAIR said:


> Symbol of Unity


 
Symbol of National Unity:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Symbol of National Unity:


 
Beeach mar apne taaang urana zarrore hai...

*They r offering prayer!!!!!

Its a symbol of Muslim culture first......
*


----------



## Kinetic

*twoplustwoisfour, that was uncalled for. 

MZUBAIR, left it dude. *



I have seen this pic of namaz in both local newspaper and TOI. Good symbol of dedication. All the best to both teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

an indian writer put it very nicely in the DAWN today -"we dont bleed Blue & Green, we all bleed Red" - just remember that!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader




----------



## twoplustwoisfour

What are you guys getting all stuck up for? Can't we appreciate both symbols of unity?

Pakistanis tend to be united by their religion, while Indians tend to be united by their patriotism. Is there anything wrong in either of those things?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

HTML:


Interpol, the world police organisation, conveyed to India on Monday that there was no threat to the ongoing Cricket World Cup and media reports in this regard were "absolutely wrong." The international agencyconveyed this to the Central Bureau of Investigation, saying there was no intelligence input from their side which suggested any terror strikes on the ongoing cricketing tournament, the agency said. 

The CBI said that a telephonic message was received on Monday afternoon, in which the Interpol said that it had "not issued any arrest warrant against anyone and that media reports were absolutely wrong." The world police organisation also issued a statement in which it flatly denied issuing any arrest warrant against any national of Maldives. 

"Interpol's general secretariat headquarters and its Major Event Support Teams deployed to the host countries for the 2011 Cricket World Cup (Bangladesh, India and Sri Lanka) continue to work with all of Interpol's 188 member countries to help ensure that the event remains safe and secure for participants, officials and spectators," it said.

"In this respect, an article entitled 'Interpol on the hunt for two Maldivians involved in planning Cricket World Cup attack' and published in the newspaper Haveeru on March 26, 2011 in the Maldives, contains serious inaccuracies which require a correction by the newspaper and an express denial from Interpol," the statement said. 

The article had said, "Two Maldivian nationals, who are believed to be connected to a Pakistani terrorist group, are now wanted by the Interpol for conspiring to attack international cricketers during the ongoing 2011 Cricket World Cup." 

Interpol, however, said in fact there are currently no Maldivians wanted for arrest by Interpol for conspiring to attack any of the 2011 Cricket World Cup events.


No terror threat to World Cup: Interpol - Rediff.com News


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

well at least here is some good news. i think there was a deliberate attempt on part of some people to blow up the issue of terror threat in india.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Getting ready to smash !!!!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Coming back in form to bowl 10 overs..................Line, length, seem and speed


----------



## luckyyy

it means all those threats were rigged by pakistan only to divert attention...


----------



## MZUBAIR

Smiles


----------



## Kinetic

Saeed Ajmal gives Shoaib Akhtar a hug during practice, Mohali, March 28, 2011 

Aisa lag raha hei ki bachpan mein bichar gaya tha  india aake mil gya.... 





Shahid Afridi's brother Mushtaq arrives in India ...... both look so much alike!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

every body misunderstood those clever indians..it's no symbolic gesture or friendship but they just want pakistanis watch pak team defeated live and close..lol..

one can argue that indians believed pakistan will win so they don't want to watch the match but in that they will just throw the ticket away would not let pakistanis watch and enjoy the victory..
(just joking..no troll intended..)


----------



## Skull and Bones

Ok. Enough show-off of hospitality, now look at the citizens of your own nation. Anyone here wanna sell their ticket?


----------



## MZUBAIR

Kinetic said:


> Saeed Ajmal gives Shoaib Akhtar a hug during practice, Mohali, March 28, 2011
> 
> Aisa lag raha hei ki bachpan mein bichar gaya tha  india aake mil gya....


 
Jadoo ke japhee :p


----------



## MZUBAIR

COME ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Police forget their duty when they saw this man 








Almost every one taking his snap ....lolz  
All eyes focused on him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

I think they sold them on high rates, becharay paiso ki khatir kuch bhi ker saktay hain...


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Leader said:


> I think they sold them on high rates, becharay paiso ki khatir kuch bhi ker saktay hain...


 
Dikhadi auqaat?Thanks toh bol nahi sakte G@@nd kyu maratey ho


----------



## MZUBAIR

Zaheer Warming to take on Pakistani oppenrs


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

Leader said:


> I think they sold them on high rates, becharay paiso ki khatir kuch bhi ker saktay hain...


 
well u just showed u r intellect level to all of us. thanx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

luckyyy said:


> it means all those threats were rigged by pakistan only to divert attention...


 
Not rigged- Triggered-


----------



## MZUBAIR

*One more 100*


----------



## paritosh

tickets ki bohot killat hai...I mailed two tickets to my parents in delhi...seems they are not intrested...have been begging them to go telling them how sought-after these tickets are...


----------



## MZUBAIR

Want to be "Man of the Match" one more time


----------



## Leader

GUNS-N- ROSES said:


> well u just showed u r intellect level to all of us. thanx.


 
comon guys, you know this is what happened, cant twist it to Hospitality or friendship thing, hospitality aint your characteristic !


----------



## JonAsad

HAIDER said:


> *80% chances India will win*.


 


blackops said:


> No its a 50-50 the one whos luck will shine will win that day


 
Learn from your rival- Have some self confidence-


----------



## Sonic_boom

Leader said:


> comon guys, you know this is what happened, cant twist it to Hospitality or friendship thing, hospitality aint your characteristic !


 
You will go on to troll in any thread,wont you?


----------



## MZUBAIR

Inspecting pitch......................

DHNOI :- remove all green from here :p

---------- Post added at 05:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------








Long partnership lagane hai!!!!


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckyyy

india has better players...

far better i must say !!


----------



## Kinetic

Leader said:


> comon guys, you know this is what happened, cant twist it to Hospitality or friendship thing, *hospitality aint your characteristic !*


Good to hear that from you. I was expecting something worse. In India guests are seen as God, this is part of our tradition. 



Leader said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzg-8UoefYU



These are some job seekers, not for ticket.


----------



## Leader

Sonic_boom said:


> You will go on to troll in any thread,wont you?


 
no, I am just stating a point, which is more realistic...if you want to troll go ahead...some already started that by your side...


----------



## Leader

Kinetic said:


> Good to hear that from you. I was expecting something worse. In India guests are seen as God, this is part of our tradition.
> 
> 
> These are some job seekers, not for ticket.


 

customers have status of God in hinduism. dont twist things.


----------



## JonAsad

*Posted by Kamran Abbasi*

*1975*
One-day cricket was new, so new that Sunil Gavaskar played for a draw in the first ever World Cup match (he scored 36 not out off 174 balls). The South Asian giants didnt progress to the semi-finals, only managing wins against minnows Sri Lanka and East Africa. Pakistans defeat from the jaws of victory against eventual winners West Indies was the high point for either nation. At that moment, one-day cricket and South Asia seemed ill-suited to each other. Pakistan had the better tournament but not by enough to gain a clear early advantage.

_India 1 Pakistan 1_




The 1992 World Cup match between India and Pakistan will be remembered for Javed Miandad mimicking Kiran More

*1979*
India still hadnt got the hang of one-day cricket, managing to lose all three matches and finish bottom of their group thanks to a defeat to Sri Lanka, who were still considered minnows then. Pakistan fared better, reaching a semi-final against West Indies that they threatened to win until Viv Richards ripped out the middle order with three wickets.

Pakistan were sowing the seeds of a reputation for unpredictability but they achieved much more than India in this tournament.

_India 1 Pakistan 2_

*1983*
Indias World Cup. Everybody expected West Indies to complete a hat-trick of victories and a loss to India in the group stages didnt especially dampen those expectations. Both India and Pakistan progressed to the semi-finals, India more convincingly on the back of some fine batting. Pakistans stuttering World Cup ended with another semi-final exit at the hands of West Indies.

In the final at Lords, India's score of 183 was five runs less than Pakistan had scored against West Indies in the semi-final. Thats where the comparisons ended. India produced an incredible performance in the field. A towering, swirling hit from Viv Richards was held by Kapil Dev and forlorn hope became genuine ambition. Indias medium pacers were all over the two-time champions, Mohinder Amarnath taking 3 for 12.

Thats the moment the world changed. South Asia was now obsessed with one-day cricket and the World Cup. India had also outdone Pakistan.

_India 2 Pakistan 2_
*1987*
The first World Cup held in South Asia, indeed anywhere outside England. The tournament was engineered for an India-Pakistan final, with Pakistan favourites on paper. All went smoothly until the semi-finals when both home nations were undone by upstarts England and Australia.

Both nations were equally traumatised and wounded. At least, India had their World Cup win in the bag. Pakistan had nothing except a run of semi-final appearances to soothe them. Imran Khan declared that defeat had made him understand what the World Cup meant to the people of Pakistan.

_India 3 Pakistan 3_

*1992*
Pakistans World Cup; the year of the cornered tiger. Coloured pyjamas and satellite television transformed the World Cup franchise when it reached Australia. None of the South Asian nations were expected to excel on bouncy pitches, but Pakistan squeezed into the semi-finals again. In the process, they were dismissed for 74 by England and lost their first ever World Cup encounter with India, made famous for a squabble between Javed Miandad and Kiran More.

Facing a near-impossible run chase in the semi-final against New Zealand, Inzamam-ul-Haq produced an iconic innings, allowing Wasim Akram to execute a thrilling final flourish against England. Pakistan had their World Cup win and Imran Khan had the keys to his cancer hospital.

Pakistans reputation as the most dangerously unpredictable one-day nation was firmly established.

_India 3 Pakistan 4_

*1996*
A return to South Asia produced a South Asian winner, but it was neither big beast. Instead, former-minnows Sri Lanka refined the art of pinch-hitting and stormed their way to victory at Lahores unfortunately named Gaddafi Stadium. The collapse of the podium at the winners ceremony and some worrying moments with floodlights added an air of farce and incompetence to the tournament.

Earlier, India and Pakistan had fought an emotional quarter-final at Bangalore. India won thanks to a late assault by Ajay Jadeja against Waqar Younis. Briefly, Pakistan looked in the hunt, with Aamer Sohail and Saeed Anwar giving India's bowlers some tap and rowing with them too. But once Sohail lost his head, Pakistans reply petered out. For the first time, India had directly eliminated Pakistan from a World Cup.

A few days later, it was Indias turn to feel pain, as a failed run chase and crowd disturbance ended their World Cup with a semi-final defeat to Sri Lanka at Eden Gardens.

_India 4 Pakistan 4_

*1999*
The World Cup returned to England and Wasim Akrams Pakistan made it to the final. In the process, they lost again to India, as well as Bangladesh. Indias poor form in the Super Six stage cost them a semi-final place, while Pakistans equally poor form in the Super Six stage didnt matter because of their success in the group stage.

Pakistan had beaten Australia in the group stage, but Australia were peaking as they reached the final and Pakistan had left their best form behind them. Akram urged his players to relax, and perhaps they overdid it as Shane Warne led a humiliating rout, Pakistan dismissed for 133.

Pakistan had now reached two World Cup finals and three semi-finals without ever beating India.

_India 4 Pakistan 5_

*2003*
India rising, Pakistan collapsing. South Africa was a new venue for the World Cup and signalled a redefinition of the World Cup rivalry between India and Pakistan. Pakistan were in dreadful form, with too many players past their best. India, meanwhile, were experienced yet still hungry. Their batting order was beginning to look formidable.

When the two teams met in Centurion, Pakistan compiled a decent 273. Shoaib Akhtar had bowled the fastest recorded delivery earlier in the tournament. How would Indias batsmen stand up to him, Wasim Akram, and Waqar Younis? To answer the question, Sachin Tendulkar cut Akhtar for six over backward point, and India's first hundred runs in their chase came off 73 balls. Pakistan were demolished and dumped out of the tournament.

India reached the final but Australia were red-hot. India were never in the game, a variation on Pakistans defeat in 1999.

_India 5 Pakistan 5_

*2007*
The tournament that never happened. Two wins between them, and those over Bermuda and Zimbabwe, India and Pakistan may as well have not turned up. This was especially true of Pakistan, whose coach Bob Woolmer was found dead in his hotel room, and had to help the police with their inquiries into his death. Painful memories for all supporters of India and Pakistan, which makes both teams' revivals in World Cup 2011 even sweeter.

_India 5 Pakistan 5_

*2011*
The tournaments best batsmen meet the tournaments best bowlers in a World Cup semi-final in Punjab. It is the first time that India and Pakistan have faced each other at this stage of the tournament, and this World Cup analysis is neatly poised. The winner on Wednesday will shift history in their countrys favour.

Footnote: For the scoring system, I awarded 1 point to the country that performed the best in the tournament. When India and Pakistan progressed equally, I awarded 1 point each, except in 2007 when I didn't think either country deserved to score anything. The scores are a running total.

.


----------



## Markus

No offence but going after history means nothing.

Each day is a new day, each game is a new game.

Honestly speaking, both countries have a good chance of winning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Leader said:


> customers have status of God in hinduism. dont twist things.


  
"Mehman khuda ki rehmat hota hai" its muslim concept. if it has become part of your tradition, good for you.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Leader said:


> "Mehman khuda ki rehmat hota hai" its muslim concept. if it has become part of your tradition, good for you.


 
Is Islam owned by you??


----------



## Omar1984

Kinetic said:


> Shahid Afridi's brother Mushtaq arrives in India ...... both look so much alike!!!


 
I saw on ARY news that Indian border patrol were giving him problems in the Wagah Border, and then finally let him go after 5 hours.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Seriously, stop feeding the troll. He has been perfectly brainwashed, he has been taught how to identify the evil hindu and his evil traditions and mindset!


Do NOT question his upbringing, it will be too much of a shock for him.


----------



## Areesh

They are making money out of it and we are happy that wow how sweet, how kind. Ah Rubbish.

Woh maal bana rahai aur hum muft main khush ho rahai hain.


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

Areesh said:


> They are making money out of it and we are happy that wow how sweet, how kind. Ah Rubbish.
> 
> Woh maal bana rahai aur hum muft main khush ho rahai hain.


 
care to prove how they r making money.


----------



## Markus

*105 pages already and tha match is still 26 hours away.....lolz*

*This thread is going to break all records of this forum.*


----------



## Areesh

GUNS-N- ROSES said:


> care to prove how they r making money.


 
By selling the tickets in black. Who is going to believe that after buying with all the hard work and chitrool by the police some one is going to give up his ticket for little or no price. We all know how things go in our countries and as some Indian members also said they are making both money and goodwill with this so called gesture.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Markus said:


> *105 pages already and tha match is still 26 hours away.....lolz*
> 
> *This thread is going to break all records of this forum.*


 
Naahhhh, don't you remember the Shoaib Malik - Sania Mirza thread?


----------



## Omar1984

*After 5 tense hours, Afridi brother cleared to watch match*

Punjabi-style fanfare marked the arrival of 14 Pakistani cricket fans who entered India through this check post today to watch the World Cup semi-final match between India and Pakistan on March 30. 

Amid the warm receptions, cricket fever however witnessed anxious moments when Pakistan cricket team Captain Shahid Afridi&#8217;s brother Mushtaq Afridi was &#8216;stopped&#8217; and questioned for five long hours by security officials at the border. 

Immigration officials said they were checking his tickets which were not original and as soon as they were satisfied about his credentials and the originality of the tickets they let him go. Mushtaq was visibly upset over the prolonged &#8216;questioning&#8217; and he was seen making frantic calls as soon as he was separated in a room by immigration officials. 

Talking to media persons, he said he was stopped for five hours and then his entry was cleared. &#8220;There was some problem with my tickets. Now I am cleared to reach out to Mohali to cheer my team for the crucial match,&#8217;&#8217; he said adding that his brother was in perfect form and the team stood a good chance of winning the match. He said entire Pakistan was in high spirits and was praying for the team to win and reach the final.

When asked if he was perturbed, he said during such big events, small things (his questioning) happens and no political or other tones should be given to the scene. &#8220;I am not unhappy. Such things happen,&#8217;&#8217; he stated. He said the Pak team enjoys 100 per cent confidence and it would be an interesting match to watch. The Pak fans were earlier welcomed by the officials and commoners on their arrival into India . 

Mushtaq, who was accompanied by his friend, said the scarcity of tickets was a major trouble and his own younger brother could not get the ticket. &#8220;There is a lot of enthusiasm amongst the people in Pakistan over the match. They want to come but then the tickets are not available and then strict visa terms also come in the way,&#8217;&#8217; said Ibraheem, a Pak fan from Lahore. He said that they would be cheering for their team, which is in full form to play the match. 

Ashrad, another fan who was wearing the official colours of the Pak team arrived waving the Pak flag and said they were being received warmly in India and were excited to see Chandigarh and Mohali cities, apart from watching India and Pakistan play the World Cup match. &#8220;The match between the two countries is being played after a long gap. There is so much excitement back home. Whole Pakistan wants to come to India but, see, the tickets are not available,&#8217;&#8217; he said. The fans included women and children who were all smiles to arrive in India . &#8220;I had apprehensions about making it to Mohali finally. And now I have and I am on the way to Mohali for the big show,&#8221; said a female Pakistan cricket fan. 



After 5 tense hours, Afridi brother cleared to watch match


----------



## Markus

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Naahhhh, don't you remember the Shoaib Malik - Sania Mirza thread?


 
yeah right, I think that thread is something like 4000+ replies.

But if India Pak match becomes a nail biting thriller and something like last ball win then I am sure, this thread will defeat Sania Shoaib thread.


----------



## Roybot

> When asked if he was perturbed, he said during such big events, small things (his questioning) happens and no political or other tones should be given to the scene. I am not unhappy. Such things happen, he stated. He said the Pak team enjoys 100 per cent confidence and it would be an interesting match to watch. The Pak fans were earlier welcomed by the officials and commoners on their arrival into India .



What a champ!


----------



## Areesh

blackops said:


> nor do we give a damn how bad you fell when someone reminds of all the wrong doings


 
We can also remind you of many wrong doings but I don't think whining all the time is a sensible thing to do.


----------



## MM_Haider

MZUBAIR said:


> Beeach mar apne taaang urana zarrore hai...
> 
> *They r offering prayer!!!!!
> 
> Its a symbol of Muslim culture first......
> *


 
Why are you getting so offended? Unity is a bi-product of Muslims Prayers (namaz)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## MZUBAIR

I heard that GRASS has been removed 







*Y India is so defensive?????*


----------



## EastWest

MZUBAIR said:


> I heard that GRASS has been removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y India is so defensive?????*



..and y r u scared if grass has been removed??


----------



## Markus

MZUBAIR said:


> I heard that GRASS has been removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y India is so defensive?????*


 
Why are you afraid to play on a batting pitch? 

If not, then why ask for a green surface every now and then?


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

I'm sorry, but this headline is hilarious.... 

Beat India, get land | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## MZUBAIR

Markus said:


> Why are you afraid to play on a batting pitch?
> 
> If not, then why ask for a green surface every now and then?


 
On batting wickets its one sided .....even I can play ur Zaheer n Nehra.
Cricket is not only batting ......its both batting and bowling

---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------






He can do this once again !!!!!!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> I'm sorry, but this headline is hilarious....
> 
> Beat India, get land | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


 
Thats not matter for them......Crickters are usually very rich either its Indian, Pakisgtani or from some other country.........
Besides that throughout the tournament they were not playing for this....

They are the best thats y they came besides the World top 4 teams....


----------



## MZUBAIR

Live from Mohali *2007*


----------



## Markus

MZUBAIR said:


> On batting wickets its one sided .....even I can play ur Zaheer n Nehra.
> Cricket is not only batting ......its both batting and bowling




Batting is India's strength and we will not give any advantage to your seamers. 

All host countries do the same.

Come on now, you guys shld stop complaining and concentrate on the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Markus said:


> Batting is India's strength and we will not give any advantage to your seamers.
> 
> All host countries do the same.
> 
> Come on now, you guys shld stop complaining and concentrate on the game.


 
Logical reasoning then the other Indians


----------



## MZUBAIR

*SHOAIB AKHTAR WORLDS 
BEST, 
FASTEST AND 
MOST THRILLING BOWLER ..EVER



SACHIN,
LARA,
POINTNIG,
GILLCHRISt

ALL SCARED TO HIM
*


Imagine this.. wednesday,17th feb 1999 TEST MATCH NUMBER 1444 Eden Gardens, Calcutta 100,000 spectators India v Pakistan DAY 2 after noon session 1st over after drinks break.. and BANG.. gone were dravid and sachin the first time in his&#65279; career that Tendulkar was out off the first ball he faced in a Test innings


----------



## AstanoshKhan

I couldn't post this video in the respected thread (which is colsed) so I thought to give it a go here, I hope you guys enjoy.








> Now I dont care if pakistan wins&#65279; or loses. This gesture has made me proud already.


----------



## U-571

Markus said:


> Why are you afraid to play on a batting pitch?
> 
> If not, then why ask for a green surface every now and then?


 
why r u afraid to play on a bowling wicket???, a batting can be fully tested on the batting eicket, it means india is afraid of batting on a bowling wicket...

just some days ago, ravi said, india can beat pakistan on the green top wicket.... r u nt interested in following his advice and beat us on that wiclet??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

U-571 said:


> why r u afraid to play on a bowling wicket???, a batting can be fully tested on the batting eicket, it means india is afraid of batting on a bowling wicket...
> 
> just some days ago, ravi said, india can beat pakistan on the green top wicket.... r u nt interested in following his advice and beat us on that wiclet??


 
F*ck Ravi Shastri, that guy is making millions by just moving his jaws up and down and doing commentary.

India is the host country and the pitch will be according to our strengths.

If you are afraid of playing then forfeit the match and go back to Pakistan.

Be a man and stop behaving like cry P*ssies.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

U-571 said:


> why r u afraid to play on a bowling wicket???, a batting can be fully tested on the batting eicket, it means india is afraid of batting on a bowling wicket...
> 
> just some days ago, ravi said, india can beat pakistan on the green top wicket.... r u nt interested in following his advice and beat us on that wiclet??


 
No, we are interested in winning the game. Obviously the Pakistani fast bowling attack is stronger than Indian fast bowling attack, and Indian batting lineup is much stronger than the Pakistani batting lineup. 

Why would we want to give you guys an advantage?

BTW, if you want a 'bowling' wicket, we should have the match on the crumbly Ferozeshah Kotla wicket, where the ball turns square

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## MZUBAIR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> No, we are interested in winning the game. Obviously the Pakistani fast bowling attack is stronger than Indian fast bowling attack, and Indian batting lineup is much stronger than the Pakistani batting lineup.
> 
> Why would we want to give you guys an advantage?
> 
> BTW, if you want a 'bowling' wicket, we should have the match on the crumbly Ferozeshah Kotla wicket, where the ball turns square


 
Happy to see an Indian accepting PAK bowling strength....We already accept ur batting strength...
*U have World number one batsman Sachin and we have World number 2 bowler Shaoib ever.....(World number one was Waseem Akram)*


----------



## EastWest

AstanoshKhan said:


> I couldn't post this video in the respected thread (which is colsed) so I thought to give it a go here, I hope you guys enjoy.


 
They are doing namaz!!

Is it the first time they are doing?? or is it because they are doing in india??-what is so special that u r proud and had to post??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

U-571 said:


> why r u afraid to play on a bowling wicket???, a batting can be fully tested on the batting eicket, it means india is afraid of batting on a bowling wicket...
> 
> just some days ago, ravi said, india can beat pakistan on the green top wicket.... r u nt interested in following his advice and beat us on that wiclet??


 
India would win on a green top as well. This is despite Pakistan having a much better pace attack. Pakistani batsmen with the exception of Younis Khan to a certain extent are not technically proficient to deal with the pace and swing of Zaheer and co. Comparatively, Sachin, Sehwag, Gambhir are all good players of pace bowling. If instead of show ponies like Raina and Yusuf, India plays batsmen like Dravid and Pujara on a green top - then you would defeinitely lose on a green top.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

EastWest said:


> They are doing namaz!!
> 
> Is it the first time they are doing?? or is it because they are doing in india??-what is so special that u r proud and had to post??



That, Namaz is more important than anything for, and seeing them players offering it, has made the whole nation proud - they are bestowing their heads to the One and Only, The Almighty, The Glorious - Allah SWT.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alla hoo

AstanoshKhan said:


> That, Namaz is more important than anything for.


 
Please elaborate. Let me understand your psychology.


----------



## Jango

get the indian openers out in the first 8 or ten overs.....get yuvraj out early as well....dont let them make more than about 20/15 or so runs....and while batting.....get 3 or 4 partnerships of 40 or so and hopefully win the match....may god be with us!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Yes get Sachin Sehwag.....as early as possible...


----------



## amjad_vantage

Look whats here. An indian comments at thenews !

I am an Indian,but support Pakistan team.Afridi is the best captain in the world cup.He has lead from the front and has the title of highest wicket taker.He and all the other Pakistani players will give 110%. Pakistan deserve to win.India on the other hand are useless.They do not play as a team and they only eye to pocket money from television ads and endorsements.I hope Pakistan create history and win against India and also win the world cup.I wish them all the best.Pakistan deserves to win

Sameer Krishna
India


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

MZUBAIR said:


> Happy to see an Indian accepting PAK bowling strength....We already accept ur batting strength...







MZUBAIR said:


> we have World number 2 bowler Shaoib ever.....(World number one was Waseem Akram)


 
Lets not get carried away here... Shoaib's quick, he's also good, but NO WAY is he the world no. 2 bowler EVER!! He's not even the second best fast bowler in this world cup. Lee, Steyn, Malinga, Umar Gul are all better than Shoaib.

But yes, Pakistani bowling lineup is better than India's. No doubt about it.


----------



## EastWest

amjad_vantage said:


> Look whats here. An indian comments at thenews !
> 
> I am an Indian,but support Pakistan team.Afridi is the best captain in the world cup.He has lead from the front and has the title of highest wicket taker.He and all the other Pakistani players will give 110%. Pakistan deserve to win.India on the other hand are useless.They do not play as a team and they only eye to pocket money from television ads and endorsements.I hope Pakistan create history and win against India and also win the world cup.I wish them all the best.Pakistan deserves to win
> 
> Sameer Krishna
> India


 






u believe someone who claims to be indian whose name is Sameer+Krishna posted in a pakistani news website...??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

All the Pakistanis coming to India are being very roughly checked,they have to follow strict procedures and even get clearance from the Police!
Well,that's good in order to prevent terrorist from Pakistan coming to India.


----------



## EastWest

AstanoshKhan said:


> That, Namaz is more important than anything for, and seeing them players offering it, has made the whole nation proud - they are bestowing their heads to the One and Only, The Almighty, The Glorious - Allah SWT.


 
my question still stands..they do prayer(namaz) everyday,everywhere..what is special that u have to post on a thread which is about india vs pakistan?


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

There is nothing called Allah!There is nothing called GOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Lets not get carried away here... Shoaib's quick, he's also good, but NO WAY is he the world no. 2 bowler EVER!! He's not even the second best fast bowler in this world cup. Lee, Steyn, Malinga, Umar Gul are all better than Shoaib.
> 
> But yes, Pakistani bowling lineup is better than India's. No doubt about it.


 
Do u know abt the Cricket game....
I feel u dont know ....
Lee Lee, Steyn, Malinga, Umar Gul average and strike rate are not batter then Shoiab ...
Shoiab got all world class number of times ...........Let me tell u he got Sachin more then dozen times in both ODI's and Tests.

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------




EastWest said:


> my question still stands..they do prayer(namaz) everyday,everywhere..what is special that u have to post on a thread which is about india vs pakistan?


 
They do......


----------



## farhan_9909

Youn Pakistan se dushmani achi nahi India .... 
Sheela teri jawaan hai, munni teri badnaaam hai aur captain hamara pathaan hai


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> Do u know abt the Cricket game....
> I feel u dont know ....
> Lee Lee, Steyn, Malinga, Umar Gul average and strike rate are not batter then Shoiab ...
> Shoiab got all world class number of times ...........Let me tell u he got Sachin more then dozen times in both ODI's and Tests.


 
WHAT the ?Shoaib Akhtar no.2 bowler? ,puhleeeez,now i know your cricket knowledge is limited.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> There is nothing called Allah!There is nothing called GOD.


 
There is we and Pakistani team believe on Allah only


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> There is we and Pakistani team believe on Allah only


That's why you aren't progressing.

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------

I don't believe in GOD at all  i believe what i see.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> WHAT the ?Shoaib Akhtar no.2 bowler? ,puhleeeez,now i know your cricket knowledge is limited.


 
Ask ur Dad Sunil Gawaskar and Kapil Dev......
they will give u batter answer


----------



## MZUBAIR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> That's why you aren't progressing.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------
> 
> I don't believe in GOD at all  i believe what i see.


 
We dont progress like u ........


*POVERTY IN INDIA*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> Ask ur Dad Sunil Gawaskar and Kapil Dev......
> they will give u batter answer


 
Shoaib Akhtar | Pakistan Cricket | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo
see his stats No where near near near to be World's no.2 bowler,Brett lee,Malinga,anil Kumble,Glen Mcgrath etc...endless there are so many bowlers better than akthar.
And as for Sunil Gavaskar and Kapil Dev,they are the dad's of your Pakistani bowlers whom they have beaten a lot


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> We dont progress like u ........
> 
> 
> *POVERTY IN INDIA*


Yeah,i didn't know Pakistan was growing at 9%! I didn't know Pakistan was called the Asian tiger,Pakistani is not even recieving foreign aids,Pakistan is even hosting international sporting events,Pakistan's economy is doing great and 51% Pakistanis don't live in pathetic conditions and Indian economy is in shambles


----------



## Nirvana

Airport Manager To Ricky Ponting , Graeme smith , Sammy and strauss : Why are You still waiting here at the Airport ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
They Replied : We are Waiting for *Afridi*


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

MZUBAIR said:


> Do u know abt the Cricket game....
> I feel u dont know ....
> Lee Lee, Steyn, Malinga, Umar Gul average and strike rate are not batter then Shoiab ...
> Shoiab got all world class number of times ...........Let me tell u he got Sachin more then dozen times in both ODI's and Tests.




ODI Bowling Averages:

Brett Lee - 22.85
Shoaib Akhtar - 24.97

ODI Bowling Economy Rates:

Brett Lee - 4.72
Shoaib Akhtar - 4.76

ODI Bowling Strike Rates:

Brett Lee - 29
Shoaib Akhtar - 31.4

Source : Brett Lee | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo

Shoaib Akhtar | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> That's why you aren't progressing.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------
> 
> I don't believe in GOD at all  i believe what i see.


 

the issue is not about seeing. . you have'nt seen oxygen, so I think you believe that you live without oxygen. . There are so many more things that you can't see but you do believe they exist. .
Allah has provided us with enough signs to prove that HE is the only GOD. .


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> the issue is not about seeing. . you have'nt seen oxygen, so I think you believe that you live without oxygen. . There are so many more things that you can't see but you do believe they exist. .
> Allah has provided us with enough signs to prove that HE is the only GOD. .


 
There is a proof for oxygen and many verification tests,but none are there for GOD or ALLAH


----------



## Nirvana

MZUBAIR said:


> We dont progress like u ........
> 
> 
> *POVERTY IN INDIA*


 
This Guy is saying As IF poverty doesnt Exist in His country - Stick to topic.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Shoaib Akhtar | Pakistan Cricket | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo
> see his stats No where near near near to be World's no.2 bowler,Brett lee,Malinga,anil Kumble,Glen Mcgrath etc...endless there are so many bowlers better than akthar.
> And as for Sunil Gavaskar and Kapil Dev,they are the dad's of your Pakistani bowlers whom they have beaten a lot


 
India lost 80% games against PAKISTAN in the time of Kapil and Gavaskar.

Shaoib has batter avg then LEE etc.....

Give me a name of sinlge Indian fast bowler who has avg or strike rate near to Shoiab...
Apne bhi tu oqaat batow


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> ODI Bowling Averages:
> 
> Brett Lee - 22.85
> Shoaib Akhtar - 24.97
> 
> ODI Bowling Economy Rates:
> 
> Brett Lee - 4.72
> Shoaib Akhtar - 4.76
> 
> ODI Bowling Strike Rates:
> 
> Brett Lee - 29
> Shoaib Akhtar - 31.4


 
the think is that Brett Lee is out of the World Cup and Shoaib Akhtar is still playing. . I don't know how well he can perform in the upcoming match. .

but he does have a good record. .


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> India lost 80% games against PAKISTAN in the time of Kapil and Gavaskar.
> 
> Shaoib has batter avg then LEE etc.....
> 
> Give me a name of sinlge Indian fast bowler who has avg or strike rate near to Shoiab...
> Apne bhi tu oqaat batow


 
It's not about countries idiot,why are you bringing India into it?
India is not known for producing great bowlers,but yeah want to compare Batsmen?


----------



## MZUBAIR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> ODI Bowling Averages:
> 
> Brett Lee - 22.85
> Shoaib Akhtar - 24.97
> 
> ODI Bowling Economy Rates:
> 
> Brett Lee - 4.72
> Shoaib Akhtar - 4.76
> 
> ODI Bowling Strike Rates:
> 
> Brett Lee - 29
> Shoaib Akhtar - 31.4
> 
> Source : Brett Lee | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> Shoaib Akhtar | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo


 
Telll me the pain u felt when Sachin was OUT on duck in Kalkutta

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------




Punjabbi Munda said:


> It's not about countries idiot,why are you bringing India into it?
> India is not known for producing great bowlers,but yeah want to compare Batsmen?


 
Dont call ur DAD an idiot...bad thing


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Glenn McGrath | Australia Cricket | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo

Shoaib Akhtar doesn't even come near to Mcgrath


----------



## Nirvana

MZUBAIR said:


> India lost 80% games against PAKISTAN in the time of Kapil and Gavaskar.
> 
> Shaoib has batter avg then LEE etc.....
> 
> Give me a name of sinlge Indian fast bowler who has avg or strike rate near to Shoiab...
> Apne bhi tu oqaat batow


 
Kis DUNIYA mein zeen rahe Hoon bhai 

Kapil , Gavaskar kabke retire Ho chuke.

And everyone here - Past records doesnt matter here , Both sides are evenly matched.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

EastWest said:


> my question still stands..they do prayer(namaz) everyday,everywhere..what is special that u have to post on a thread which is about india vs pakistan?


 
I know where you are coming from but it is to show their faith openly in a nation where it is detested takes courage and real faith Mash'Allah. They are the true role models for youngsters like myself. May our team play with full heart and soul and succeed InshAllah.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> There is a proof for oxygen and many verification tests,but none are there for GOD or ALLAH


 
well for that you have to study our Religion. . .
you did'nt get a revelation from the sky that oxygen exists. . You had to study science

Without reading Quran you are saying that Allah does'nt exist?? You are misguiding yourself


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> Telll me the pain u felt when Sachin was OUT on duck in Kalkutta
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> *Dont call ur DAD an idiot...bad thing*


Jab kuch bolney ko nahi hota toh yahi hota hai.
I don't really mind some idiots saying non sense things,I am not really bothered, 2-3 gali k kuttey toh har jagah hotey hai


----------



## sab

AAtish said:


> Damn!!!.. either he was constipated and took 4.5 hours or the stadium hadn't had any toilets so he had to go to his house in kolkata (this is the name now right? )



good reply LOL... 

We are enjoying the leg pulling..........wish it will never go beyond..............


----------



## Yeti

Pakistan will lose and it will be easy trip home for their fans through the Wagah border, everything is organised we have your special buses to take you back home enjoy the day


----------



## MZUBAIR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Glenn McGrath | Australia Cricket | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> Shoaib Akhtar doesn't even come near to Mcgrath


 
Mcgrath was nither ur Father nor Indian...

Tell me any Indian bolwer close to Shoiab....

Tell me how many times Shoaib too sachin wickets


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> well for that you have to study our Religion. . .
> you did'nt get a revelation from the sky that oxygen exists. . You had to study science
> 
> Without reading Quran you are saying that Allah does'nt exist?? You are misguiding yourself


 
Who wrote Quran??What's the level of Authenticity?Listen..i am not talking about ALLAH i m talking about GOD,who doesn't exist!


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Guys lets keep this thread about cricket ..


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> Mcgrath was nither ur Father nor Indian...
> 
> Tell me any Indian bolwer close to Shoiab....
> 
> Tell me how many times Shoaib too sachin wickets



Abey aaj doodh nahi piya kya??You were talking about World no.2 right?IDIOT!! kahan se uth kar aa gaya hai
Talk about world no.2 why bringing Indian bowlers into it?? 

Mummy ne kahi doodh ki jagah sharab toh nahi de di?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

AstanoshKhan said:


> I know where you are coming from *but it is to show their faith openly in a nation where it is detested takes courage and real faith Mash'Allah*. They are the true role models for youngsters like myself. May our team play with full heart and soul and succeed InshAllah.


 
If it were detested, we won't allow them to do it!

Frankly, no one else feels the need to make a show of their faith.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> Mcgrath was nither ur Father nor Indian...
> 
> Tell me any Indian bolwer close to Shoiab....
> 
> Tell me how many times Shoaib too sachin wickets


Shoaib did get Sachin out,but how many runs did Sachin shoot in Shoaib's A$$,you know it yourself!!


----------



## Nirvana

ThIs Thread Is all Ruined.

MOD Should close this Thread for a day and Open It Tommarow.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Yeti said:


> Pakistan will lose and it will be easy trip home for their fans through the Wagah border, everything is organised we have your special buses to take you back home enjoy the day


 
No problem!!!!

But dont forget India lost 69 times outof 115.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Yeti said:


> Pakistan will lose and it will be easy trip home for their fans through the Wagah border, everything is organised we have your special buses to take you back home enjoy the day


 
we don't care about wining or losing. We just expect our team to give their best. Atleast put up a fight. .


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> No problem!!!!
> 
> But dont forget India lost 69 times outof 115.


 
And how many times have you been losing to India since 2003 world cup defeat??:- Countless!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Abey aaj doodh nahi piya kya??You were talking about World no.2 right?IDIOT!! kahan se uth kar aa gaya hai
> Talk about world no.2 why bringing Indian bowlers into it??
> 
> Mummy ne kahi doodh ki jagah sharab toh nahi de di?


 
Sachin third class bolower .....my foot.
Happy now


----------



## Markus

*I dont care who wins this WC.

I just want India to win on the 30th, even thereafter we loose on the 2nd of April, I will not mind.

Winning on the 30th will be WC for me*


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> the think is that Brett Lee is out of the World Cup and Shoaib Akhtar is still playing. . I don't know how well he can perform in the upcoming match. .
> 
> but he does have a good record. .



Shoaib Akhtar has a chance to play in SF because of the merit of OTHER pakistani bowlers, not himself. He didn't even play in most of the matches till now.



MZUBAIR said:


> Telll me the pain u felt when Sachin was OUT on duck in Kalkutta


 
I disproved your claim so you are trying to rile me up? Won't work buddy


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> Sachin third class bolower .....my foot.
> Happy now


 
Yeh sach mein sharab pee kar baitha hai


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Who wrote Quran??What's the level of Authenticity?Listen..i am not talking about ALLAH i m talking about GOD,who doesn't exist!


 
I know you are talking about GOD. But I can't understand secular people like you who say that there is a reason for everything but you think that the WHOLE UNIVERSE, stars, moons, galaxies and even human beings were created by accident!!


----------



## Yeti

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> we don't care about wining or losing. We just expect our team to give their best. Atleast put up a fight. .




who are you kidding? winning is everything and I know Pakistanis want to win as much as Indian fans, but the game will be good that's for sure


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Guysss NZ vs SL is about to start,lets concentrate on that one!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> And how many times have you been losing to India since 2003 world cup defeat??:- Countless!!


 
India only 50%.....baqi tumhare PAK say match karaty jaan jate hai

Source PAK vs INDIA 2003 to 2011


----------



## Zeeshan360

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> the issue is not about seeing. . you have'nt seen oxygen, so I think you believe that you live without oxygen. . There are so many more things that you can't see but you do believe they exist. .
> Allah has provided us with enough signs to prove that HE is the only GOD. .


 
Stop lecturing Atheists .
Unko kitna bhi samajhayo kutte ki puch tedi ki tedi hi rehti hai


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

This thread is ruined. I'm outta here. Mods, please clean this up....


----------



## MZUBAIR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Yeh sach mein sharab pee kar baitha hai


 
Kyo apnay ghar ke batay kartay ho


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> I know you are talking about GOD. But I can't understand secular people like you who say that there is a reason for everything but you think that the WHOLE UNIVERSE, stars, moons, galaxies and even human beings were created by accident!!


 
Were they created by GOD?Okay calm down and think for a minute,GOD if existed,his existence would have started from somewhere,right??There would have been a time that GOD first came into existence?HOW was GOD made???? I thought about it and stopped believing in GOD


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sachin club level crickter.....
Only scored against small teams like Kynya Zimbbwe etc


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> Kyo apnay ghar ke batay kartay ho


 
Arrey yaar teri mummy ne tujhe sulaya nahi hai aaj.
Fir se daantna padega ussey!

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




MZUBAIR said:


> Sachin club level crickter.....
> Only scored against small teams like Kynya Zimbbwe etc


 
Yes,now i am happy,your as$ is burning very very badly.


----------



## MZUBAIR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> This thread is ruined. I'm outta here. Mods, please clean this up....


 
Go go ....


----------



## Yeti

SANABIL MIRZA and MUNDA this is not a evolution vs religion thread, guys stay on the cricket topic or open a thread for your debate.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Shoaib Akhtar has a chance to play in SF because of the merit of OTHER pakistani bowlers, not himself. He didn't even play in most of the matches till now.


 
he did not play in 2 of the matches. And I am not putting down the other bowlers but according to our cricket experts; Shoaib will be better than Wahab Riaz in the upcoming match. .


----------



## farhan_9909

Punjabbi Munda said:


> There is a proof for oxygen and many verification tests,but none are there for GOD or ALLAH


 
ok then tell me how Muhammad(pbuh) knew that All the planet revolve in their own orbit/paths?

how Muhammad(pbuh) knew that Moon get energy from Sun?

why the eintien time dilation theory only proof is Muhammad(pbuh) visit to heaven by buraq?

this all happened 1400 years back

i can tell you even more


----------



## MZUBAIR

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Arrey yaar teri mummy ne tujhe sulaya nahi hai aaj.
> Fir se daantna padega ussey!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,now i am happy,your is burning very very badly.


 
Beta Apna Dady ko asa nahi kahtay


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

MZUBAIR said:


> Beta Apna Dady ko asa nahi kahtay


 
chal ab mein match dekhunga,shaam ko ghar aaunga.
Mummy ko bol diyo daddy thoda late ho jayengey


----------



## Nirvana

Cricket Match ke Thread Pe religion ke Baatee ho rahe hain 

MOD Take a look.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Yeti said:


> SANABIL MIRZA and MUNDA this is not a evolution vs religion thread, guys stay on the cricket topic or open a thread for your debate.


 
okay okay. . I'll stick to the topic. .


----------



## Yeti

farhan_9909 said:


> ok then tell me how Muhammad(pbuh) knew that All the planet revolve in their own orbit/paths?
> 
> how Muhammad(pbuh) knew that Moon get energy from Sun?
> 
> why the eintien time dilation theory only proof is Muhammad(pbuh) visit to heaven by buraq?
> 
> this all happened 1400 years back
> 
> i can tell you even more


 

Why dont you open a thread on the topic


----------



## farhan_9909

shoaib is better then wahab anyday

atleast shoaib take wickets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Viraat said:


> Cricket Match ke Thread Pe religion ke Baatee ho rahe hain
> 
> MOD Take a look.


 
not religion. . the MODs should look at the language some people are using here. . 

No one should bring each other's mummy daddy or country over here. . TALK ONLY ON FACTS!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Pakistan captain Shahid Afridi today said that retiring pacer *Shoaib Akhtar *is racing against time to be fit for the World Cup semi-final against India and is a doubtful starter for the high-profile match to be played at the PCA stadium here tomorrow. 


Akhtar has played just three games in the tournament before being dropped but current and former Pakistan players have been calling for the experienced pacer's return in the playing eleven in a bid to unsettle the Indian batsmen.

Afridi, however, said that the team management will take a call on the temperamental pacer later in the day.

"Shoaib is not 100 per cent (fit). He is trying his level best to play and we will decide on him in the evening," Afridi said during the pre-match press conference.

The 35-year-old Akhtar, who has played 163 ODIs for Pakistan, also received support from teammates Umar Gul and Misbah-ul-Haq.

The Pakistani skipper seemed to have started mind games when he said that pressure will be more on India compared to his team during the match.

"We are not the most favourite team for this competition. India is the most favourite and we have played above expectations. We are enjoying our cricket," Afridi said.

"If you know how to handle it, there is no need to panic. I think we will enjoy playing here," he said when asked if the match was being seen more as a battle of nerves.
Admitting that it is always a big challenge to play against India in their home turf, Afridi said his team was up for the task at hand.

"This game is very important for both the sides. We have prepared well for this game and we are confident," he said.

Apart from a place in the April 2 World Cup final at stake, tomorrow's match will also witness cricket diplomacy with Pakistan Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani and his India counterpart Manmohan Singh attending the game.

And Afridi said the sport has and will always build the bridge between the two nations, who have not played a bilateral series since the 2008 Mumbai terror attacks.

"I think it's a great sign for both countries and sports, especially cricket always brings these two countries together," Afridi said.

Afridi said he was honoured to represent and lead Pakistan in the match.
"I am a cricketer first, then a diplomat and ambassador or whatever you may call," he said.

Afridi also held the media responsible for strained relations between the two neighbouring countries.

"Media ki vajeh say India, Pakistan kay relations itney kharab huvein hein (it is because of the media that relations between the two sides have deteriorated)," he lamented. 
He also sought to blame the media for twisting his comments on Sachin Tendulkar, who is just one away from reaching the milestone of 100 international tons.

Praising the Mohali track, Afridi said to an extent it would be correct to say that tomorrow's contest would be between Pakistan's strong bowling attack versus India's formidable batting line-up.

Afridi, who is the highest wicket-taker in the tournament with 21 scalps, said he has transformed as a bowler.

"My focus has been on bowling," the all-rounder said.He also praised the controversy-ridden Pakistan team for its impressive display in the tournament.

"The guys have been doing a good job over the past 7-8 months. The team has played as a unit," Afridi said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

farhan_9909 said:


> shoaib is better then wahab anyday
> 
> atleast shoaib take wickets


 
this is what I am saying. . But I think the Indians are thinking that we are replacing Umar Gul in place of Shoaib ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

farhan_9909 said:


> ok then tell me how Muhammad(pbuh) knew that All the planet revolve in their own orbit/paths?
> 
> how Muhammad(pbuh) knew that Moon get energy from Sun?
> 
> why the eintien time dilation theory only proof is Muhammad(pbuh) visit to heaven by buraq?
> 
> this all happened 1400 years back
> 
> i can tell you even more


----------



## MZUBAIR

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> this is what I am saying. . But I think the Indians are thinking that we are replacing Umar Gul in place of Shoaib ..


 
Thats their dream


----------



## Rafael

Markus said:


> *I dont care who wins this WC.
> 
> I just want India to win on the 30th, even thereafter we loose on the 2nd of April, I will not mind.
> 
> Winning on the 30th will be WC for me*


 
Hey Vinod, 

Kindly have a look at this reply before commenting on Pakistani's obsession next time


----------



## Kinetic

*A gift for all of you.....* 
















Pakistan's captain Shahid Afridi and India's captain Mahendra Singh Dhoni in Mohali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Shahid Afridi press conference. 
Lukin very confident 

We are well prepared for India: Afridi | VIDEOS | WORLD CUP 2011 | NDTVSports.com


----------



## Yeti

Rather face Shoaib Akhtar than Umar Gul, Shoaib is gonna give runs away tom just wait and see


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Yeti said:


> Pakistan captain Shahid Afridi today said that retiring pacer *Shoaib Akhtar *is racing against time to be fit for the World Cup semi-final against India and is a doubtful starter for the high-profile match to be played at the PCA stadium here tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Akhtar has played just three games in the tournament before being dropped but current and former Pakistan players have been calling for the experienced pacer's return in the playing eleven in a bid to unsettle the Indian batsmen.
> 
> Afridi, however, said that the team management will take a call on the temperamental pacer later in the day.
> 
> "Shoaib is not 100 per cent (fit). He is trying his level best to play and we will decide on him in the evening," Afridi said during the pre-match press conference.
> 
> The 35-year-old Akhtar, who has played 163 ODIs for Pakistan, also received support from teammates Umar Gul and Misbah-ul-Haq.
> 
> The Pakistani skipper seemed to have started mind games when he said that pressure will be more on India compared to his team during the match.
> 
> "We are not the most favourite team for this competition. India is the most favourite and we have played above expectations. We are enjoying our cricket," Afridi said.
> 
> "If you know how to handle it, there is no need to panic. I think we will enjoy playing here," he said when asked if the match was being seen more as a battle of nerves.
> Admitting that it is always a big challenge to play against India in their home turf, Afridi said his team was up for the task at hand.
> 
> "This game is very important for both the sides. We have prepared well for this game and we are confident," he said.
> 
> Apart from a place in the April 2 World Cup final at stake, tomorrow's match will also witness cricket diplomacy with Pakistan Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani and his India counterpart Manmohan Singh attending the game.
> 
> And Afridi said the sport has and will always build the bridge between the two nations, who have not played a bilateral series since the 2008 Mumbai terror attacks.
> 
> "I think it's a great sign for both countries and sports, especially cricket always brings these two countries together," Afridi said.
> 
> Afridi said he was honoured to represent and lead Pakistan in the match.
> "I am a cricketer first, then a diplomat and ambassador or whatever you may call," he said.
> 
> Afridi also held the media responsible for strained relations between the two neighbouring countries.
> 
> "Media ki vajeh say India, Pakistan kay relations itney kharab huvein hein (it is because of the media that relations between the two sides have deteriorated)," he lamented.
> He also sought to blame the media for twisting his comments on Sachin Tendulkar, who is just one away from reaching the milestone of 100 international tons.
> 
> Praising the Mohali track, Afridi said to an extent it would be correct to say that tomorrow's contest would be between Pakistan's strong bowling attack versus India's formidable batting line-up.
> 
> Afridi, who is the highest wicket-taker in the tournament with 21 scalps, said he has transformed as a bowler.
> 
> "My focus has been on bowling," the all-rounder said.He also praised the controversy-ridden Pakistan team for its impressive display in the tournament.
> 
> "The guys have been doing a good job over the past 7-8 months. The team has played as a unit," Afridi said.


 
if only Amir and Asif would not have committed that blunder, we would have been in a better position today. . 

with this news it seems that they might bring Wahab Riaz. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Kinetic said:


> *A gift for all of you.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan's captain Shahid Afridi and India's captain Mahendra Singh Dhoni in Mohali.


 

are these latest???


----------



## Kinetic

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> are these latest???


 
These are today's pic. Both teams staying in same hotel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Someone should break Chawla's leg, so we can call up Joginder Sharma for this match


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Kinetic said:


> These are today's pic. Both teams staying in same hotel.


 
ahaaaaaaaa. . . . And I saw on Zee News yesterday that special food is being prepared for both teams. . . Because both team actually share same taste when food is the common enemy. . .


----------



## MZUBAIR

The decision to play Shaoib will be announced this evening.......


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

MZUBAIR said:


> The decision to play Shaoib will be announced this evening.......


 
Not a good sign. If he was playing, they would have announced it just before the game.

Looks like he's not playing, that's why a press conference the day before the match.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Shahid is right, "Media Aqal karay"


----------



## Omar1984

bharati media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

fox said:


> Shahid Afridi press conference.
> Lukin very confident
> 
> We are well prepared for India: Afridi | VIDEOS | WORLD CUP 2011 | NDTVSports.com


 
He was really talking like PATHANS ....
Happy to see him talking like that


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Omar1984 said:


> bharati media


 
oooh yes I saw that video yesterday. . . my GOD. . India is really worried about Pak vs Ind match. . Monitoring each and every move of Pak Cricket Team.


----------



## MZUBAIR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Not a good sign. If he was playing, they would have announced it just before the game.
> 
> Looks like he's not playing, that's why a press conference the day before the match.


 
No,
Yesterday he told to PAKISTAN CHANNEL (GEO) that they will test Shaoib todays evening.
Today was rest day...In evening they will test him.

N I feel he will be playing


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

MZUBAIR said:


> No,
> Yesterday he told to PAKISTAN CHANNEL (GEO) that they will test Shaoib todays evening.
> Today was rest day...In evening they will test him.
> 
> N I feel he will be playing


 
I think they should have announced about Shoaib just before the match. . . *(PRESSURE TACTICS)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turbojet

Punjabbi Munda said:


> There is nothing called Allah!There is nothing called GOD.


 
1. Have you and your parents and there parents and so on chosen to born to this world, or some one else send you here. 

2. have your ancestors and their family and your parents and you have chosen the day to die or some one else set that for you to brought you back from where you came to this world.

Yes Yes Yes .There is some one called ALLAH , There is some one called GOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Turbojet said:


> 1. Have you and your parents and there parents and so on chosen to born to this world, or some one else send you here.
> 
> 2. have your ancestors and their family and your parents and you have chosen the day to die or some one else set that for you to brought you back from where you came to this world.
> 
> Yes Yes Yes .There is some one called ALLAH , There is some one called GOD.


 
my boy that topic is over now. . We have decided not to talk on this topic any more as the thread is about Pak vs ind match. .


----------



## Omar1984

Turbojet said:


> 1. Have you and your parents and there parents and so on chosen to born to this world, or some one else send you here.
> 
> 2. have your ancestors and their family and your parents and you have chosen the day to die or some one else set that for you to brought you back from where you came to this world.
> 
> Yes Yes Yes .There is some one called ALLAH , There is some one called GOD.


 
Welcome to the forum brother. That Indian member "Punjabbi Munda" has been banned many times in this forum and will probably be banned again, just report him. He's a big time troll.


----------



## Sonic_boom

MZUBAIR said:


> Sachin club level crickter.....
> Only scored against small teams like Kynya Zimbbwe etc


 

They dont seem to agree with you

Andrew Symonds:

wrote on an aussie t-shirt he autographed specially for Sachin. " To Sachin, the man we all want to be "

Virendra Sehwag:

Both of us have come a long away and it is a great honour that Tendulkar thinks I come close to resembling him as a batsman. It is a great honour, like a dream come true. If I die tomorrow I'll be the happiest man because I played this game because of Tendulkar, and Tendulkar himself saying that I resemble him - there is no bigger compliment than that.

Mathew Hayden:

I have seen GOD , he bats at no.4 for india in Tests.

Ravi Shashtri:

He is someone sent from up there to play cricket and go back.

Mark Taylor:

We did not lose to a team called india...we lost to a man called Sachin.

Brain Lara:

Sachin is a genius , i am a mere mortal!

Barry Richards:

Sachin is crickets GOD

Martin Crowe:

The shot played on this ball is only possible for the GOD of cricket.

Ian Botham:

If someoom the highest peak of the world.

Paul Strang:

What we [zimbabwe] need is 10 tendulkars.

Steve Waugh:

There is no shame losing to such a great player(sachin).

Shane Warne:

I would go to bed having nightmares of sachin dancing down the ground and hitting me for sixes.

Mathew Hayden:

His life seems to be a stillness in a frantic world... [When he goes out to bat], it is beyond chaos - it is a frantic appeal by a nation to one man. The people see him as a God...

Viv Richards:

He is 99.5% Perfect.. I'll pay to watch him play.

Dennis Lillie:

If I had to bowl to Sachin I would bowl with a halmet on. He hits the ball so hard.

Steve Waugh:

After being defeated in the Coca-Cola Cup finals in Sharjah) "It was one of the greatest innings I have ever seen. There is no shame being beaten by such a great player, Sachin is perhaps only next to the Don''

Sir Don Bradman:

I saw him playing on television and was struck by his technique, so I asked my wife to come look at him. Now I never saw myself play, but I feel that this player is playing much the same as I used to play, and she looked at him on Television and said yes, there is a similarity between the two...hi compactness, technique, stroke production... it all seemed to gel! in reference to Sachin Tendulkar.

Michael Kasprowicz:

Don't bowl him bad balls, he hits the good ones for fours."

Shane Warne:

I'll be going to bed having nightmares of Sachin just running down the wicket and belting me back over the head for six. He was unstoppable. I don't think anyone, apart from Don Bradman, is in the same class as Sachin Tendulkar. He is just an amazing player."

Wasim Akram:

Today, he showed the world why he is considered the best batsman around. Some of the shots he played were simply amazing. Earlier, opposing teams used to feel that Sachin's dismissal meant they could win the game. Today, I feel that the Indian players, too, feel this way.
Wasim Akram, after game at Hobart, CUB series, 1999

Brett Lee:

You might pitch a ball on the off stump and think you have bowled a good ball and he walks across and hits it for two behind midwicket. His bat looks so heavy but he just waves it around like it's a toothpick. Brett Lee, on Sachin Tendulkar's batting, 1999

Viv Richards:

I think he is marvellous. I think he will fit in whatever category of Cricket that has been played or will be played, from the first ball that has ever been bowled to the last ball that's going to be. He can play in any era and at any level.

Barry Richards:

Consensus is that Sir Donald Bradman was the best batsman ever to play Cricket. Sir Don did not play One-Day Cricket but if he did, he could easily be Sachin Tendulkar.

BBC Sports:

Beneath the helmet, under that unruly curly hair, inside the cranium, there is something we don't know, something beyond scientific measure. Something that allows him to soar, to roam a territory of sport that, forget us, even those who are gifted enough to play alongside him cannot even fathom. When he goes out to bat, people switch on their television sets and switch off their lives.

Wasim Akram:

"I dont know what to bowl at him. i bowled an inswinger n he drove me thr covers of d front foot. then i bld an outswinger n he again punched thr covers of d backfoot(for tamil fans-dai avan eppadi pottalum adikaranda). he is d toughest batsmen i 've bowled to. he shold live long n score lots of runs, but not against pakistan(smiling) "--LEGENDARY WASIM AKRAM on our own SACHIN on 24th april 2004 on espn Sachin's 30th B day program.(i think) on his knock in 2003 worldcup.

Sunil Gavaskar:

India's fortune will depend on how many runs the little champion scores. There is no doubt Tendulkar is the real thing.

Richie Benaud:

He has defined cricket in his fabulous, impeccable manner. He is to batting what Shane Warne is to bowling.

Geoffrey Boycott:

Technically, you can't fault Sachin. Seam or spin, fast or slow nothing is a problem.

Eddie Barlow:

He is Sachin Tendulkar. I hope he stays Sachin Tendulkar. We need a new player, a player in his own way. He has a technique which is the hallmark of a great player. Everything indicates that he will be a great player and I am sure he will prove me right. Reminds me of Barry Richards.

Greg Chappell:

He is a perfectly balanced batsman and knows perfectly well when to attack and when to play defensive cricket. He has developed the ability to treat bowlers all over the world with contempt and can destroy any attack with utmost ease.

Abdul Qadir:

I Was fielding in the covers Tendulkar came out to bat in his debut Test at Karachi. I still remember Waqar Younis was at his peak form at that time. Tendulkar tried to drive Waqar through the covers off his very first ball in Test cricket but was beaten all ends up. But I walked to captain Imran Khan and told him 'this kid looks very good' and Imran agree with me.

Sir Garfield Sobers:

I have watched a lot of Tendulkar and we have spoken to each other a lot. He has it in him to be among the very best.

Peter Roebuck:

Sometime back I had written a piece that said that Sachin's the master and Lara a genius with his head high up somewhere. That's it!

Jeff Thompson:

Sachin is an attacker. He has much more power than Sunny. He wants to be the one to set the pace. He has to be on top. That's the buzz about him.

Ian Healy:

Tendulkar is the most comouncy pitch with Hughes, McDermott and Whitney gunning for him he only had 60-odd when No 11 came in. I've seen him against Warne too.

Mike Coward:

Sachin's the best. I've had this view since I saw him score that hundred in Sydney in 1992. He's the most composed batsman I've ever seen.

Hashim Amla:

Nothing bad can happen to us if we're on a plane in India with Sachin Tendulkar on it. Hashim Amla, the South African batsman, reassures himself as he boards a flight.

Shane Warne:

"Sachin Tendulkar is, in my time, the best player without doubt - daylight second, Brian Lara third."
Shane Warne delights the Indian press with his views on batting greats of this era

Shahrukh Khan:

"Maybe the country doesn't pray for me like they do for Sachin Tendulkar, but I know I'm on a good wicket as well. "

Martina Navratilova:

"Sachin was so focused. He never looked like getting out. He was batting with single-minded devotion. It was truly remarkable. It was a lesson."

Tennis legend joins the Sachin Tendulkar fan club after watching him bat at Sydney.

Alistair Campbell:

After loosing to India in the Coca Cola Cup final at Sharjah in November '98
"He has everything a top batsman needs. Tendulkar is a classic example of a player being so good that his age is an irrelevance"

David Boon:

"Technically he stands out as the best because of his ability to increase the pace at will"

Cricket Historian Vasant Raiji:

"I have always felt C. K. Nayadu was the best. I now think sachin has the honour of being the most outstanding batsman of all time."

Steve Waugh:

"You take Don Bradman away and he is next up I reckon."

Adam Hollioke:

"In an over I can bowl six different balls. But then Sachin looks at me with a sort of gentle arrogance down the pitch as if to say 'Can you bowl me another one?'"

Tony Greig:

He is cool, has magnificent temperament, and is so mature you tend to forget his age. I can't think of any other example of a player who has so dominated the world before the age of 25.

Allan Border: (after India won the Coca-Cola cup )

"Hell, if he stayed, even at 11 an over he would have got it."

Ajay Jadeja

"I can't dream of an innings like that. He exists where we can't."

David Gower

"In the last session in Nagpur, when the Indian chase was still on, Tendulkar hit a reverse sweep, an orthodox sweep and a lofted cover drive to (Ian) Blackwell. They were all exquisite cricket shots. To play those shots deliberately in such quick succession, off almost similar deliveries, was genius. That was a little jewel, just those 3-4 minutes.
"It reminds you how very few people are special. It was a case of great thinking and good technique."

Gavaskar..back in 1988 to tom alter

I sat in the office of Sportsweek magazine with that same Sunil Gavaskar. Ayaz Memon and I were listening to Gavaskar in one of his rare, priceless moods. The ?Little Master? was delving deep into his own experience, his own genius, and bringing forth pearls of wisdom as sudden, and as effective, as his straight- drives back past the bowler. Then Gavaskar came up with the following statement (remember, this was in 1988, when Dilip Vengsarkar was about to become captain of India): "The two best batsmen in Bombay today are Vengsarkar and Sachin Tendulkar." Full stop. End of statement. The ball crosses the boundary-line underneath the sight- screen.

Desmond Haynes

In terms of technique and compactness, Tendulkar is the best: Desmond Haynes.

Mark Taylor

He's a phenomenon. We have to be switched on when he plays allow him no boundries, for then he doesn't stop

Wasim

"Cricketers like Sachin come once in a lifetime and I am privileged he played in my time,"

"Tuzhe pata hai tune kiska catch chhoda hai?" Wasim Akram to Abdul Razzaq when the latter dropped Sachin's catch.

Allan Donald

His shot selection is superb, he just lines you up and can make you look very silly. Everything is right in his technique and judgement. There isn't a fault there. He is also a lovely guy, and over the years I've enjoyed some interesting chats with him Sachin is in a different class to Lara as a professional cricketer. He is a model cricketer, and despite the intolerable pressures he faces back home, he remains a really nice guy Sachin is also the best batsman in the world, pulling away from Brain Lara every year

Anil Kumble -he's shy little gentleman

I am very privileged to have played with him and seen most of the runs that he has scored. I am also extremely happy to have shared the same dressing room... He is a very reserved person and generally keeps to himself. He is very determined, committed and doesn't show too many emotions. He just goes about doing his job.

The thing I admire most about this man is his poise. The way he moves, elegantly without ever looking out of place in any condition or company, suggests his pedigree. I remember he had once come to New Delhi in the 1990s to collect his Arjuna Award (India's highest award to its top sportspersons) and he asked me if I would attend the function. He is a very sensitive human being.

Sometimes you feel he really hasn't felt the kind of competition in the world his talent deserves. I would have loved to see him perform against top quality cricketers of the previous generation. It would really have brought out the best in him.

Greame Pollock

Tendulkar is the best in the world at the moment. Why I've always liked him is that batsmen tend to be negative at times and I think batting is not about not getting out - it is to play positively. I think you got to take it to the bowlers and Sachin is one such player. When you do so, you change the game, you change bowlers because they suddenly start bowling badly because they are under pressure.
Ian Chappell

Whenever I see Sachin play I am reminded of the Graeme Pollock quote of Cricket being a 'see the ball, hit the ball game.' He hits the ball as if it's there to be hit.

Ravi Shastri:

"We always knew that Sachin Tendulkar is a great cricketer, but after the Coca-Cola Cup here, we have seen the birth of a legend. I can't think of anybody who has batted more authoritatively in one day cricket for India, or even in the world except for Vivian Richards."
Navjot Sidhu:

"His mind is like a computer. He stores data on bowlers and knows where they are going to pitch the ball."

Mark Taylor:

"We did not lose to a team called India...we lost to a man called Sachin" - Mark Taylor, during the test match in Chennai (1997)
Dravid

Playing in the same team as Sachin is a huge honour. His balance of mind, shrewd judgement, modesty and, above all, his technical brilliance make him my all-time hero... You can't get a more complete cricketer than Sachin. He has everything that a cricketer needs to have.

As a batsman, he has the technique, the hunger and the desire for runs. He always contributes with the bat as well as on the field. He also is a good fielder and bowls when needs. You really can't ask for a better cricketer than Sachin... He is a terrific person and has handled pressure brilliantly. He has handled his success very well and doesn't have any airs about him. He is a great guy and very good team man. In his heart of hearts, he is a very simple and down to earth person.
Azhar

The more I see him, the more I want to see him.

Sunil Gavaskar:

India's fortune will depend on how many runs the little champion scores. There is no doubt Tendulkar is the real thing

Harsha bhogle

if sachin plays well..india sleeps well
SOURAV GANGULY

The thing I like most about Sachin is his intensity. After being in the game for so long, he still has the same desire to do well for India in any international match.I tell you what, this man is a legend.
Kris Srikkanth

"He is the only match-winning batsman we have"
Ranatunga

"You get him out and half the battle is won"

Andy Flower:

There are 2 kind of batsmen in the world. One Sachin Tendulkar. Two all the others.

Martin Crowe:

A flighted full toss on Leg stump by spinner. any other will play this shot on leg side by pull shot or glance or flick. but sachin made a space and played a perfect cover drive for four runs.
Martin Crowe (New Zealand's ever best bats man) said " the shot played on this ball is only possible for GOD Of CRICKET "
Shane Warne:

You have to decide for yourself whether you're bowling well or not. He's going to hit you for fours and sixes anyway. Kasprowicz has a superior story. During the Bangalore Test, frustrated, he went to Dennis Lillee and asked, "Mate, do you see any weaknesses?" Lillee replied, "No Michael, as long as you walk off with your pride that's all you can do".
Rudy Kortzen

"I never get tired during umpiring whenever sachin is on crease"
sunny gavaskar

This was after a wonderful century by sachin(in england i guess in a test match..not sure)
Sunny: The other day i was just trying to think of a bowler who can go through sachin's defenses when sachin is in total defense. I am sorry but i could not think of even one name who could do that. If sachin decides he doesnt want to give away his wicket, he wont. be it any bowler in the world.
Cheers to Sachin...
PONTING

Ponting make comparisons btn sachin,Lara& jayasuriya.
Sachin is the best ever batsman in the world. He is brilliant in his technique. He is always hungry for runs.Sachin is better than Lara in his techniques & thats why he is No.1 among others.On his day,Lara wiil be more destructive. He is the only man 2 fight for west indies. Jayasuriya also played gr8 knocks 4 his team. But compared 2 them Sachin is the BEST
Pradeep Mandhani ..a Photographer

Barely two hours after landing in Johannesburg on the 1992-93 tour to South Africa, the team was to visit Tolstoy Farm, Mahatma Gandhi's first Satyagrahi Commune founded in 1910. It was situated 35 kms from Jo'burg and most of the Indian players showed little interest, longing to rest in the hotel after the long flight. But Tendulkar, still a teenager, looked keen and hungry to learn more about Gandhi. His volley of questions to the guide reflected his national pride.
NKP Salve, former Union Minister
 
This was when he was accused of ball tempering

Sachin cannot cheat. He is to cricket what (Mahatma) Gandhiji was to politics. It's clear discrimination.

Allan Donald

"In my several years of international cricket, Tendulkar remains the best batsman I have ever bowled to. It's been a pleasure to bowl at the master batsman even though one hasn't always emerged with credit from the engagements."
Allan Donald

"During our team meetings, we often speak about the importance of the first 12 balls to Tendulkar. If you get him then you can thank your stars, otherwise it could mean that tough times lie ahead."

Saurav Ganguly:

SACHIN MADE 9 CENTURIES IN ONE YEAR BUT MANY CRICKETER DIDNOT MAKE 9 CENTURIES IN THEIR WHOLE CARRIER.

Ricky Ponting:

Sachin is the most complete batsman I have seen. His technique is so good and he has played well in all conditions. To have 41 one-day international tons shows what an appetite he has for scoring runs.

Harsha Bhogle:

There's no better sight on the cricket field than watch Tendulkar bat.
Rev David Shepherd.

"Sachin Tendulkar! If he isn't the best player in the world, I want to see the best player in the world".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alla hoo

Omar1984 said:


> That Indian member "Punjabbi Munda" has been banned many times in this forum and will probably be banned again, just report him. He's a big time troll.



You are no less!! 

BTW looking forward eagerly for the match...


----------



## Veeru

*Indian Air Force chopper to fly Pak PM Gilani to Mohali*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistani Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani will fly down to India's Chandigarh city and he will then leave for India-Pakistan World Cup semi-final venue at Mohali by an Indian Air Force (IAF) helicopter Wednesday morning, a media report said.

The News International qouted sources as saying that Gilani will go to Chandigarh in a special plane and then the IAF chopper will ferry him to Mohali where explosive cricketing action will be witnessed by him and his Indian counterpart Manmohan Singh .

Gilani will return to Islamabad the same night.

The media report said a delegation of about 50 people will accompany the prime minister. Some federal ministers and members of the parliament are expected to be a part of the prime minister's entourage.

Sources said that the protocol division of the Foreign Office has begun arrangements for the visit on an emergency basis.

Gilani may proceed to London on a private visit immediately on his return from India Wednesday night, as his son is sick and admitted to a hospital there, media reports said. 

IAF chopper to fly Gilani to Mohali - The Economic Times


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*There is already a thread running....*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/100766-iaf-chopper-fly-gilani-mohali.html#post1622013


----------



## Humanist

*The magnitude of defeat will be so high for pakistan that Shahid afridi will regret why did he qualified for the semi-finals..*


----------



## Veeru

*Pakistan opens Gaddafi Stadium for India clash, Free Entry*

*Pakistan will open its Gaddafi stadium to thousands of fans to watch Wednesday's high-voltage World Cup semi-final between Pakistan and India on big screens for free.*

India and Pakistan, the arch rivals whose peace process collapsed after the 2008 Mumbai attacks, will face off in Mohali, sparking a frenzy on both sides of the border with both prime ministers set to attend the match.

The stadium is named after the Libyan leader, an international pariah whose military is being targeted by Western air strikes as an armed insurrection in the east poses the most potent threat to his 42-year rule.

"As per the directive of the government of Pakistan, we will be setting up digital screens under flood lights at the Gaddafi stadium to facilitate cricket fans in Lahore to witness the semi-final," the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) said.

*Entry to the stadium will be free, it added, and thousands of fans are expected take up the invitation.*

The 30,000-capacity ground, formerly known as the Lahore Stadium, was renamed in 1974 after the Libyan leader who was close to then prime minister Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto.

Pakistan was one of the original hosts of the World Cup 2011 but was stripped of its matches after gunmen attacked the Sri Lankan team en route to the Gaddafi stadium on March 3, 2009.

The unprecedented attack on a sport that is a national obsession in Pakistan killed eight people, and wounded seven Sri Lankan players and their assistant coach.

Besides the PCB arrangements at Gaddafi in the eastern city of Lahore, fans will be able to watch the match on big screens in Karachi, Islamabad, Faisalabad, Peshawar and Quetta.

Pakistan opens Gaddafi Stadium for India clash


----------



## Markus

Excellent.

I wish something like this happens in India too but given that BCCI is the most money hungry board in the world, I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> I think they should have announced about Shoaib just before the match. . . *(PRESSURE TACTICS)*


 
Exactly. That's why I think Shoaib won't be playing if they are announcing their decision now instead of just before the match


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

What an unfortunate choice of name, given the current situation in Libya


----------



## Spring Onion

Not only this stadium but in all big halls, grounds specially in Lahore arrangements for showing the match on multiplex have been made 

Good match it should be


----------



## Markus

Jana said:


> Not only this stadium but in all big halls, grounds specially in Lahore arrangements for showing the match on multiplex have been made
> 
> Good match it should be


 
Well in India too, multiplexes, bars and restaurants are showing the match but nothing is free as it is in Gaddafi stadium..

Really PCB is an idiot organization, this is the right time to make some cash and they are doing ti for free.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Markus said:


> Well in India too, multiplexes, bars and restaurants are showing the match but nothing is free as it is in Gaddafi stadium..


 
Where do you live? There's free screening at MGF Metropolitan Mall in Gurgaon...


----------



## Last Hope

Awsomeeeeee !!
I will have a projector in my home 

Anyways @ thread starter, pleae refrain your self from posting the whole article, it is against forum rules!


----------



## Manas

Pakistan has no chance tomorrow.


----------



## Spring Onion

Markus said:


> Well in India too, multiplexes, bars and restaurants are showing the match but nothing is free as it is in Gaddafi stadium..
> 
> Really PCB is an idiot organization, this is the right time to make some cash and they are doing ti for free.


 
We give importance to few things more than money. PERIOD.

You can do whatever you want in your country that is not our headache. 

Kindly keep your india out of it we are not interested in your business minded arrangements.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Markus

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Where do you live? There's free screening at MGF Metropolitan Mall in Gurgaon...


 
Yes, but I dont think any stadium will be thrown open in India for free.

In malls its free across India.


----------



## Rafael

Humanist said:


> *The magnitude of defeat will be so high for pakistan that Shahid afridi will regret why did he qualified for the semi-finals..*



You don't need colored and bigger fonts when the content of your post is nothing but Bull$hit! Get a life looser!


----------



## Markus

Jana said:


> We give importance to few things more than money. PERIOD.



I said "Excellent" in my very first post in this thread.



> You can do whatever you want in your country that is not our headache.



Offcourse



> Kindly keep your india out of it we are not interested in your business minded arrangements.



Okie Dokie



> Thanks


 
Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Veeru

Last Hope said:


> Awsomeeeeee !!
> I will have a projector in my home
> 
> Anyways @ thread starter, pleae refrain your self from *posting the whole article, it is against forum rules!*




???????????


----------



## Markus

*Dabang dialogue by Dhoni:-

Afridi aur Shoaib se dar nahi lagta hai sahab.....................

...........Nehra aur Munaf se lagta hai.


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

Markus said:


> *Dabang dialogue by Dhoni:-
> 
> Afridi aur Shoaib se dar nahi lagta hai sahab.....................
> 
> ...........Nehra aur Munaf se lagta hai.
> 
> 
> *


 

nehra & munaf .. Both are mutthals .... 130K se upar to jaati nahi speed ... phir bhi dar lagta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhagat

Well, the World Cup Semi Finals match between India and Pakisthan is going to be held in Mohali stadium and that is known for all. But the same match can be watched even in Hyderabd Gachibowli Stadium.

Rhythm Media Vishnu, who is known for many successful mega cricket events, is the captain of this show. He is also the co-owner of CCL (Celebrity Cricket League). 

This Biggest Live Screening in India at GMC Balayogi Gachibowli stadium for the World Cup Semi Final between India and Pakistan on 30th March is the hot topic now among cricket lovers.

The expected Crowd for this is 30,000 and it has a VVIP Section of 1500 Guests. The interesting aspect is Liquor is also served.

Rhythm Vishnu says, Entry is through Invitation Only.....No sales only free Invite. we have DJ, Punjabi Dolls, Fire Works and Face Painting.

Great Andhra - India-Pakistan World Cup Semi-Finals @ Hyderabad


----------



## Areesh

Manas said:


> Pakistan has no chance tomorrow.


 
To lose. Yes definitely.


----------



## Secret Service

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> I think they should have announced about Shoaib just before the match. . . *(PRESSURE TACTICS)*


 
exactly...afridi will announce his team just after the toss...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

Aamir Zia said:


> nehra & munaf .. Both are mutthals .... 130K se upar to jaati nahi speed ... phir bhi dar lagta hai


 
are yaar it was sarcasm. kabhi to "india hate" ka chashma utar ke dekha karo. read again carefully. dhoni is more worried abt nehra and munaf then afridi and shoib.


----------



## Yeti

holy crap no wonder there is mass killing in Karachi everyday


----------



## Evil Flare

Sony Bravia 46" will do the job for me ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

How Indians will react after losing the match ???


----------



## Kinetic

*You guys don't have any other job than this tit-tat? * 

Stop this fight like kids.


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

Aamir Zia said:


> nehra & munaf .. Both are mutthals .... 130K se upar to jaati nahi speed ... phir bhi dar lagta hai


 
nehra & munaf : muTTahLs  abay bhaut hi tight jawaab dia dear ap nay is bharti bachay ko ...

aray baat simple hay ke jub nehra or munaf ki saari speed apni hand-practice men lagay gi tou bowling speed 130 k tou dooor ki baat hay 103 k ki speed hi ajaiy tou bari baat hogi unn dono ke Liay ...  kabhi kisi muTTahL se poochha hay stamina ke baaray men ??  bharti bachon kabhi ap nehra aur munaf se poochhna tub hi pata chalay ga apko ke apki indian team kitna hand-work  i mean hardwork karti hay match se pehlay ...


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Mujeeb47 said:


> How Indians will react after losing the match ???


 
waite one more day to find out..if we loose we will accept it and support the opposition of pakistan in finals..if there also you win we will congratulate you and will look for revenge in next world cup.

but what if india wins ?


----------



## Kinetic

BTW some security updates just seen on TV...... *Manmohan Singh along with Sonia Gandhi, Rahul Gandhi, Priyanka Gandhi, BJP leader Arun Jaitly, ICC President/Agri minister Sharad Pawar* and many others VVIPs are coming. So security is tighter...


*1) Chandigarh police SWAT team has been already deployed. 
2) Army will deploy SAM, anti-aircraft guns, UAV and remotely operated vehicles. 
3) SPG will be the inner circle of the security while NSG in the middle and the police at the outer ring.
4) Special room has been created inside the stadium for emergency evacuation of VVIPs. 
5) NTRO has been called for air surveillance and intelligence , communication interception. 
6) Jammers and large number of CCTVs have already been deployed at various locations out side and around the stadium. 
7) A mobile integrated command centre being set up. *


This reached the level of CWG opening ceremony.


----------



## Markus

Saare politicians aa jayenge phukat ki chai peene.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Kinetic said:


> BTW some security updates just seen on TV...... *Manmohan Singh along with Sonia Gandhi, Rahul Gandhi, Priyanka Gandhi, BJP leader Arun Jaitly, ICC President/Agri minister Sharad Pawar* and many others VVIPs are coming. So security is tighter...
> 
> 
> *1) Chandigarh police SWAT team has been already deployed.
> 2) Army will deploy SAM, anti-aircraft guns, UAV and remotely operated vehicles will be deployed.
> 3) SPG will be the inner circle of the security while NSG in the middle and the police at the outer ring.
> 4) Special room has been created inside the stadium for emergency evacuation of VVIPs.
> 5) NTRO has been called for air surveillance and intelligence , communication interception.
> 6) Jammers and large number of CCTVs have already been deployed at various locations out side and around the stadium.
> 7) A mobile integrated command centre being set up. *
> 
> 
> This reached the level of CWG opening ceremony.


 
Dont forget VVVVIP PM Yousaf Raza Gillani and Pakistani Team also coming


----------



## U-571

instead of spending on such security, aik ticket donate kerdiya hota us indian gurda bechne waale aadmi ko


----------



## MZUBAIR

Kutch Kattii....Kutch meeti.....







Lets all Laugh


----------



## Kinetic

MZUBAIR said:


> Dont forget VVVVIP PM Yousaf Raza Gillani and Pakistani Team also coming


Oh sure!!! Guests are always above all. But i think you put five less 'V' before Mr Gilani. It should be VVVVVVVVVIP. lol


----------



## U-571

MZUBAIR said:


> Dont forget VVVVIP PM Yousaf Raza Gillani and Pakistani Team also coming


 
they are the real vvvip, because ager un ko kuch hua shiv sena ke waja se, ya bottlain pade, tu india badnaam hoga phir

those fallan this fallan that are for these guys, who gave the shyt to vvvvip people of cwg 

secondly they thought why not show off infront of pak PM and take this match more as a war senario and so more show off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

PAK vs INDIA Clash..........

States of both countries are involving .......PM Gillani called Afridi twice, Rehman Malik one to excuse on his statements, Minister of Punjab Shabaz sharif, Nawaz Sharif from London called Afridi for best wishes.

I m not sure but I think Mushraf also called him.

Balochistan and Kashimir (PAKISTAN) declared local holiday after 1:30 PM (Noon).


----------



## MZUBAIR

Big screens are installed almost all roads of major roads of the cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd




----------



## Kinetic

U-571 said:


> they are the real vvvip, because ager un ko kuch hua shiv sena ke waja se, ya bottlain pade, tu india badnaam hoga phir
> 
> those fallan this fallan that are for these guys, who gave the shyt to vvvvip people of cwg
> 
> secondly they thought *why not show off infront of pak PM and take this match more as a war senario and so more show off*



You call this security measures show off when there are already threats from terrorists and so many VVIPs are coming? I am not taking it further.


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> Sunil Gavaskar goes all time pathetic
> 
> (click next on article a few times to find his quote)
> 
> How pathetic....


 
hmmmmmmm as they say character of a true gentleman can be judged from his behaviour in an emotional condition and he certainly failed the test.

Thank you for letting us know that we were mistaken to keep you in high esteem.

*Thanks Waseem and Rameez Raja for being the only gentlemen in Ido-Pak cricketing history *


----------



## Spring Onion

MZUBAIR said:


> Big screens are installed almost all roads of major roads of the cities.


 
*
WOW Lahore Lahore ay .*


----------



## Humanist

raheel1 said:


> You don't need colored and bigger fonts when the content of your post is nothing but Bull$hit! Get a life looser!



*Wait for few more hours... we will find out who is real loser , U or Ur team*


----------



## U-571

Jana said:


> *
> WOW Lahore Lahore ay .*


 
farigh ay


----------



## KS

A gentle reminder 



> Whichever major Trophy MSD has won there has been a Tied match involving India/his team in the start:
> 
> 
> T20 WC - vs Pak
> IPL '10 - vs Kings XI Punjab
> CLT '10 - vs Victoria Bushrangers
> 
> Till now it is going according to the script. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Roybot

Fan parks in India.


----------



## Shinigami

Humanist said:


> *Wait for few more hours... we will find out who is real loser , U or Ur team*


 
*Quit being such a baby *


----------



## Roybot

In donno ko koi razor khareed kar do meri taraf se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

Former Pakistani MP Rai Aziz Ullah Khan (R) and his family members hold Pakistani flags and placards after crossing the India-Pakistan border in Wagah




Chaudhry Abdul Jalil (C), popularly known as 'Chacha Cricket', waves after crossing the India-Pakistan border in Wagah




Indian customs officers (L) check the travel documents of Pakistani cricket supporters (R) after crossing the India-Pakistan border in Wagah




Indian cricket fan Sudhir Gautam waves the national flag as the Indian cricket team arrives for a training session




Fans cheer for the Indian cricket team ahead of the World Cup semi-final match between India and Pakistan in Ahmedabad 




Students from the Anjuman E Islam School cheer for the Indian cricket team from the balconies of their school

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

Antiji aa gaye... 





Pakistani fans in Wagah...





Indian fans....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

na irfan na yusuf hay pathan ;

jin kay shaLwaar men hay TaLwaar , 
wo hen pathaan humaray guL , afridi aur yunus khan


----------



## Kinetic

*Punjab police SWAT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

*Dunya News Pakistan..*


----------



## AAtish

Kinetic said:


> *Punjab police SWAT*


 
yaar yeh sub k ghutnay kyoon bandhay howay hain?
Gir partay hain yeh kya?


----------



## WAQAS119

roy_gourav said:


> In donno ko koi razor khareed kar do meri taraf se


 
Agar kisi nay hi lay kay daini hai to tumhari taraf say kasay hui?


----------



## Markus

*Jeetega bhai Jeetega, Hindustan Jeetega.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Splurgenxs said:


> *Dunya News Pakistan..*


 
 All they are showing Bangladesh security forces footage!!! 




*Punjab Police at Mohali*









No one goes without checking: A CRPF personal from dog squad





*Punjab police SWAT*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

*Koi sada haal wi poch ley.
Sada wi semi final hai aye

ASSI ETHAY CHULAY PHUKAN TAY NAI AYE 

Newzealand aur Srilanka ki faryad! *


----------



## Kinetic

*Punjab Police at Mohali*









*No one goes without checking: A CRPF personal from dog squad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

I read somewhere that surface to air missiles have also been deployed near the stadium.


----------



## WAQAS119

Markus said:


> I read somewhere that surface to air missiles have also been deployed near the stadium.


 
Another idea! Just keep Mig21s away from the stadium as it could also fall of the sky on its own


----------



## Splurgenxs

Nice the Desert Camo looks good ..First time seen Indian troops wearing Ballistic Gog's excluding Joint military drills...nice
Too bad i wont be watching the match even tho i live just 5 to 6 Km away from the stadium


----------



## Markus

WAQAS119 said:


> Another idea! Just keep Mig21s away from the stadium as it could also fall of the sky on its own


 
Actually we have positioned Akash SAMs just incase your F-16's try to poke their nose in the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Markus said:


> I read somewhere that surface to air missiles have also been deployed near the stadium.


 
yr koi jang tu nai rahi ...


----------



## Areesh

Humanist said:


> *Wait for few more hours... we will find out who is real loser , U or Ur team*


 
We don't even have to wait for few hours because we know you are a loser.


----------



## Markus

secretservice said:


> yr koi jang tu nai rahi ...


 
There were some intelligence inputs that terrorists could use the aerial route.


----------



## U-571

secretservice said:


> yr koi jang tu nai rahi ...


 
agni missile will also be deployed


----------



## monitor

Markus said:


> Actually we have positioned Akash SAMs just incase your F-16's try to poke their nose in the game.


 
But more important is to deploy your great arjun and t-90 around the stadium so that the Hindu extremist cannot make chaos ,


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

monitor said:


> But more important is to deploy your great arjun and t-90 around the stadium so that the Hindu extremist cannot make chaos ,



Don't forget to wash your face before typing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

*I WANT INDIA TO WIN BECOZ,*

*Model Poonam Pandey swears that she will go nude if Indian cricket team lifts the World Cup!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Karthic Sri said:


> A gentle reminder
> 
> 
> Whichever major Trophy MSD has won there has been a Tied match involving India/his team in the start:
> *T20 WC - vs Pak
> *IPL '10 - vs Kings XI Punjab
> CLT '10 - vs Victoria Bushrangers
> 
> Till now it is going according to the script. Keep your fingers crossed.



Now let me give you one reminder as stupid as your reminder.

1992 Imran Farhat not in the team. We won.
2009 Imran Farhat not in the team. We won
2011 Imran Farhat not in the team. We will win.

Come on yaar grow up. And the bold one was not a tie.


----------



## bhagat

Kinetic said:


> *Punjab police SWAT*



i think This is their first public appearance....Israeli instructors were specially brought to provide specialized training to the members of the team.


----------



## U-571

Kinetic said:


> *Punjab police SWAT*


 
what a pagl pan, bhai this is cricket match, pakistan is not oing to invade india , kuch indians gurde bech rahe hai, kuch weapons laga rahe hai, missiles anti aircraft guns wth???


----------



## Secret Service

Kinetic said:


> *Punjab police SWAT*


 
looks like Israeli commandos...BTW which guns they carry ..??


----------



## Kinetic

U-571 said:


> what a pagl pan, bhai this is cricket match, pakistan is not oing to invade india , kuch indians gurde bech rahe hai, kuch weapons laga rahe hai, missiles anti aircraft guns wth???





secretservice said:


> yr koi jang tu nai rahi ...


 
There are intelligent inputs from various sources including US that there could be possible attack on WC matches. There will no better chance for terrorists than hitting this match. So they are taking no risks. WHATS WRONG IN PREPARING? 



PMs and VVIPs are coming. As I posted before...

*1) Chandigarh police SWAT team has been already deployed.
2) Army will deploy SAM, anti-aircraft guns, UAV and remotely operated vehicles.
3) SPG will be the inner circle of the security while NSG in the middle and the police at the outer ring.
4) Special room has been created inside the stadium for emergency evacuation of VVIPs.
5) NTRO has been called for air surveillance and intelligence , communication interception.
6) Jammers, long range explosive detectors and large number of CCTVs have already been deployed at various locations out side and around the stadium.
7) A mobile integrated command centre being set up. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

WAQAS119 said:


> Agar kisi nay hi lay kay daini hai to tumhari taraf say kasay hui?


 
Main paise de doonga! India main nahin hoon abhi warna khud hi khareed ke de deta


----------



## U-571

Yeti said:


> holy crap no wonder there is mass killing in Karachi everyday


 
karachi is a bad a$$ city!!!!


----------



## Secret Service

Kinetic said:


> There are intelligent inputs from various including US that there could be possible attack on WC matches. There will no better chance for terrorists than hitting this match. So they are taking no risks.
> 
> 
> PMs and VVIPs are coming. As I posted before...
> 
> *1) Chandigarh police SWAT team has been already deployed.
> 2) Army will deploy SAM, anti-aircraft guns, UAV and remotely operated vehicles.
> 3) SPG will be the inner circle of the security while NSG in the middle and the police at the outer ring.
> 4) Special room has been created inside the stadium for emergency evacuation of VVIPs.
> 5) NTRO has been called for air surveillance and intelligence , communication interception.
> 6) Jammers, long range explosive detectors and large number of CCTVs have already been deployed at various locations out side and around the stadium.
> 7) A mobile integrated command centre being set up. *


 
thanks INdia for such security ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Markus said:


> There were some intelligence inputs that terrorists could use the aerial route.


 
india ki agencies public ko buhat darati han...


----------



## Roybot

monitor said:


> But more important is to deploy your great arjun and t-90 around the stadium so that the Hindu extremist cannot make chaos ,


 
So are you gonna support India or Pakistan tomorrow? Or are you still supporting Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

monitor said:


> But more important is to deploy your great arjun and t-90 around the stadium so that the Hindu extremist cannot make chaos ,


 
There is no stone-peltering going on that it will be needed. What happened to you team? Hidden under stones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tallboy123

Kinetic said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Punjab police SWAT*


 
are those indian guys ??????


----------



## Kinetic

tallboy123 said:


> are that indian guys ??????


 
Punjab police means obviously Indian dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

> looks like Israeli commandos...BTW which guns they carry ..??


They look like American Infantry men IMHO.
Guns seem to me Ak 57s or 47 with shorter barrel and removed shoulder stock....This is the most used form of Spec Ops load-out..good that they went with it.
The Smg Looks or rather is a HK MP7 not an Uzi ( dident notice the fore-grip nd shorter barrel,srry my bad, correction) with reflex scope and Fore grip. 
-----------------------


----------



## sab

MZUBAIR said:


> Sachin club level crickter.....
> Only scored against small teams like Kynya Zimbbwe etc



Pakistan is third in nuclear technology.........You proved that in PDF........now write a similar post to prove this recent comment....


----------



## U-571

AAtish said:


> yaar yeh sub k ghutnay kyoon bandhay howay hain?
> Gir partay hain yeh kya?


 
they r afraid of shoaib, saab ki knee injury kerwa dega


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

U-571 said:


> they r afraid of shoaib, saab ki knee injury kerwa dega


 
Let Shoaib recover from his genital warts first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Splurgenxs said:


> They look like American Infantry men IMHO.
> Guns seem to me Ak 57s or 47 with shorter barrel and removed shoulder buts....This is the most used form of Spec Ops load-out..good that they went with it.
> I cant seem to get the Smg they carry tho Looks something like a mini Uzi with reflex scope.


 
dude thats not mini Uzi, I know the gun but can't remember the name.


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Ya Rab kehtae hain Kafir kae yeh Jang hai

Gar Jang hi hai tou Musalmaan hara nahin kertae

Fasih Ali Khan*

*Allah Kareem Pakistan ki nusrat farmaiye. Ameen.*


----------



## Roybot

U-571 said:


> they r afraid of shoaib, saab ki knee injury kerwa dega


 
Pehlay shoaib ko khelne to do! 50 saal ka thaka hua buddha dikhta hai aajkal. Doubt he has the fitness to bowl 10 overs with discipline, it will be Ross Taylor style all over again agar wo khela to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Splurgenxs said:


> They look like American Infantry men IMHO.
> Guns seem to me Ak 57s or 47 with shorter barrel and removed shoulder buts....This is the most used form of Spec Ops load-out..good that they went with it.
> I cant seem to get the Smg they carry tho Looks something like a mini Uzi with reflex scope.


 
they look perfect if hand gloves and NV on helmets were given to them ...


----------



## Areesh

Yeti said:


> holy crap no wonder there is mass killing in Karachi everyday


 
Ah sweet. Typical Karachi style. Well take a word of advice from this Karachi wala. Never ever mess with a Karachiite.Or else you will pay for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

roy_gourav said:


> Pehlay shoaib ko khelne to do! 50 saal ka thaka hua buddha dikhta hai aajkal. Doubt he has the fitness to bowl 10 overs with discipline, it will be Ross Taylor style all over again agar wo khela to.


 
Khailai ga bhai khailai ga. Aap fikar na karain.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Areesh said:


> Khailai ga bhai khailai ga. Aap fikar na karain.


 
Khel ke bhi kya kar lega?


----------



## Roybot

Areesh said:


> Khailai ga bhai khailai ga. Aap fikar na karain.


 
Fikar to aapko aur Pakistan ko karni chahiye agar wo khela to


----------



## gowthamraj

Roby said:


> *I WANT INDIA TO WIN BECOZ,*
> 
> *Model Poonam Pandey swears that she will go nude if Indian cricket team lifts the World Cup!*


 
Extra pressure on Indian team and fans


----------



## Secret Service

gowthamraj said:


> Extra pressure on Indian team and fans


 
if deepika said this , dhoni will make double century ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Khel ke bhi kya kar lega?


 
Bohat kuch. Aap ko pata chal jaye ga.



roy_gourav said:


> Fikar to aapko aur Pakistan ko karni chahiye agar wo khela to


 
Hamain koi fikar nahi. Hamain pata hai woh khailai ga. Aur hum satisfied hain us sai.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

roy_gourav said:


> Fan parks in India.


 
Woow, I think the crowd is gathered to watch those white girls dance and cricket is only the excuse. 
Btw Indians again hoisted Pakistani flag on Indian soil. LOVE IT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Pakistan will defeat India on their own soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JPUSINVNSCK

What the fck is this?Pointless post.


----------



## U-571

uuff kitna kharcha kerte hain, importing white girls for cheering

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gowthamraj

secretservice said:


> if deepika said this , dhoni will make double century ....


 
     hope she say that .


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Pakistan will defeat India on their own soil.


 
Nice Dream............


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

gowthamraj said:


> *Extra pressure* on Indian team* and fans*


 
I see what you did there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

U-571 said:


> uuff kitna kharcha kerte hain, importing white girls for cheering


 
Hyundai wale kar rahe hain, jaa kar South Koreans ko bolen


----------



## Kinetic

Security tightens over tri-city















MOHALI: 

Even as the excitement over India-Pakistan epic encounter reached a crescendo, security agencies left no stone unturned to secure the city before tomorrows World Cup semi-final clash to be witnessed by the Prime Ministers of both the countries besides other VVIPs.

The airspace over the tri-city (Chandigarh, Mohali, Panchkula) has been *declared a no-fly zone with Indian Air Force choppers on operational stand-by for surveillance*.

At Mohali, where the two teams will face each other, water-tight security has been put in place. *Multi-layered security has been thrown around the stadium, including Special Protection Group (SPG), National Security Guard (NSG), central and state police forces.*

Times of India reported that the *National Technical Research Organization (NTRO) has been given the task of air surveillance* and it is expected to use Israeli-made unmanned air vehicles (UAV). The UAVs  also during the Commonwealth Games last year  are also capable of detecting airborne aggressors.

Prime ministers of India and Pakistan besides a host of VVIPs will be watching the match so we have made water-tight security arrangements, said Mohalis Senior Superintendent of Police, GPS Bhullar. *Anti-aircraft guns will be placed strategically and NSG commandos will join a large number of security personnel to guard the stadium, which will be primarily taken over by the elite SPG.*

Security personnel also positioned themselves on rooftops in adjoining buildings of the stadium to maintain strict vigil. *Anti-sabotage teams, police, 150 CCTV cameras, Quick Reaction Teams, bomb disposal and sniffer dog squads would be in place as part of fool-proof security, which also included drawing up of contingency plans to meet any untoward situation.*

With archrivals facing each other after a long gap as bilateral action between the two nations had been suspended in the wake of Mumbai terror attacks in 2008, cricket mania has been touching new heights with each passing day.

Hotel rooms in Chandigarh and Mohali and much beyond having been fully booked with leading hotels including the Taj, where the two teams are staying, plan to have some makeshift arrangement in place to accommodate guests.

Security tightens over tri-city &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

he is praying for the cricket match...because thats the only " Jang" the two countries play on a level field..


----------



## Roybot

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Woow, I think the crowd is gathered to watch those white girls dance and cricket is only the excuse.
> Btw Indians again hoisted Pakistani flag on Indian soil. LOVE IT!


 
I didn't even notice until you pointed out, and yes yes we don't believe in flag burning rituals like you guys, so all the flags are up there along with Pakistan


----------



## Tiger Awan

Roby said:


> *I WANT INDIA TO WIN BECOZ,*
> 
> *Model Poonam Pandey swears that she will go nude if Indian cricket team lifts the World Cup!*


 
This is a new trend. I dont know who is the starter but this story became popular during Football worldcup

Larissa Riquelme, Lingerie Model, Will Run Naked If Paraguay Wins World Cup (PHOTOS)


----------



## Splurgenxs

> they look perfect if hand gloves and NV on helmets were given to them ...


Our babus had to make money off something...


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Tiger Awan said:


> This is a new trend. I dont know who is the starter but this story became popular during Football worldcup
> 
> Larissa Riquelme, Lingerie Model, Will Run Naked If Paraguay Wins World Cup (PHOTOS)


 
If I remember correctly, the fans were so disappointed after losing the match, that she did it to just cheer them up!!!


----------



## Tiger Awan

twoplustwoisfour said:


> If I remember correctly, the fans were so disappointed after losing the match, that she did it to just cheer them up!!!


 
yup she promised. she fulfilled the promise or not i dont know


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Tiger Awan said:


> yup she promised. she fulfilled the promise or not i dont know


 
Yes, she did


----------



## Myth_buster_1

roy_gourav said:


> I didn't even notice until you pointed out, and yes yes we don't believe in flag burning rituals like you guys, so all the flags are up their along with Pakistan


 
Oh yes the saint indians keep pakistani flags under their pillow.


----------



## tallboy123

u can pray in ur mind,why open a thread for that....

point less thread


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

why does india need to import gora girls? 

btw, very happy to see our national flag over there. Looks good!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tallboy123

double post


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why does india need to import gora girls?
> 
> btw, very happy to see our national flag over there. Looks good!


 
Because its very hard to find gori girls in India out of 1.2 billion people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Just saw on the NDTV 24*7 that newly raised SWAT team of PUNJAB is also of security of PCA stadium...........
Never heard it coming...........was there any news about that earlier ????

There uniform was like national guards of USA......


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

and why not just use locals? theyre self-hating or lack confidence in their girls? This whole fairer is better mentality is not easy to grasp or fathom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raza88

Indians bach keh rehna kyunke...
munni tumhari badnaam hai
sheela tumhari jawaan hai
aur captain hamara pathan hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Let me put the question in another way:

Why is it that only Pakistani posters noticed the 'gora girls'? Why is it that on a thread related to cricket, on a pic related to cricket, the first thing that the pakistani poster noticed was a 'gora girl'? Why does a 'gora girl' even matter in the context of this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why does india need to import gora girls?
> 
> btw, very happy to see our national flag over there. Looks good!


 
Because Hyundai is not an Indian company. 



> and why not just use locals? theyre self-hating or lack confidence in their girls? This whole fairer is better mentality is not easy to grasp or fathom.



*It depends on eyes. You noticed them!!!!! You eye is full of racism and color. Thats why you notified it. *



Myth_buster_1 said:


> Because its very hard to find gori girls in India out of 1.2 billion people.


 
Most of the Indians are much fairer than you but so what?  Don't wanna say a word about Pakistani girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Raza88 said:


> Indians bach keh rehna kyunke...
> munni tumhari badnaam hai
> sheela tumhari jawaan hai
> aur captain hamara pathan hai


 
Shila hamari jawan hai,
Munni hamari badnam hai,
Isiliye Yuvraj unka pehredar hai


----------



## rangbaaz

Guys........................just chill.........................take a break ........................ only 17 hours are left.........................


----------



## perplexed

offtopic rant : NDTV has lost all its credibility after barkha fiasco. That single handedly tore apart what NDTV stood for all these years.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shiela ho ya munni........... hum tou lien gay chummi........

Chummi baba... green shirt walay.


----------



## madooxno9

5000 cr. = little over 1 billion dollars bet on INDIA VS PAKISTAN semi final .

Indo-Pak tie: Bookies bet Rs 5000cr, favour India to win

Indo-Pak tie: Bookies bet Rs 5000cr, favour India to win - Video | The Times of India


----------



## Kinetic

madooxno9 said:


> 5000 cr. = little over 1 billion dollars bet on INDIA VS PAKISTAN semi final .
> 
> Indo-Pak tie: Bookies bet Rs 5000cr, favour India to win
> 
> Indo-Pak tie: Bookies bet Rs 5000cr, favour India to win - Video | The Times of India


 
Didn't know there are so many idiots in this world!!!! 5000 crore!!!!


----------



## Prometheus

perplexed said:


> offtopic rant : NDTV has lost all its credibility after barkha fiasco. That single handedly tore apart what NDTV stood for all these years.


 
Can we talk about commados here plz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

perplexed said:


> offtopic rant : NDTV has lost all its credibility after barkha fiasco. That single handedly tore apart what NDTV stood for all these years.


 
That barkha fiasco is the most shameful incident in the history of Indian journalism. Shame!!! NDTV lost its full credibility.


----------



## Break the Silence

what is this Barkha fiasco???


----------



## Prometheus

Break the Silence said:


> what is it kinetic??


 
A raja B raja. C raja. D raja


----------



## gubbi

perplexed said:


> offtopic rant : NDTV has lost all its credibility after barkha fiasco. That single handedly tore apart what NDTV stood for all these years.


 
What fiasco? Can someone throw some light on that? Are you talking about the Chyetanya Kunte episode following Kargil war/Mumbai attacks coverage? Or something else?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Kinetic said:


> Because Hyundai is not an Indian company.



so where are the South Korean chicks then ehh? 



> *It depends on eyes. You noticed them!!!!! You eye is full of racism and color. Thats why you notified it. *



i'm a racist who has friends and works with people of all races and colours....okeyy 




> Most of the Indians are much fairer than you but so what?  Don't wanna say a word about Pakistani girls.





---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------

oh by the way...i'd like to publically state, for the record, that Rehman Malik is an ASSHOLE


regards


----------



## Abingdonboy

Prometheus said:


> Just saw on the NDTV 24*7 that newly raised SWAT team of PUNJAB is also of security of PCA stadium...........
> Never heard it coming...........was there any news about that earlier ????
> 
> There uniform was like national guards of USA......


 
Any pics? Links? Did they look professional? What weapons were they carrying?


----------



## Kinetic

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> so where are the South Korean chicks then ehh?


Thats I have to ask them. They usually have desi models but sometimes foreign. But you are there to notice that!! 





> i'm a racist who has friends and works with people of all races and colours....okeyy


Thats not repressing in your view. *You got the color of the body first and questioned about that, instead of they are just girls and for what they are putting that screen. Get rid of such things. 
*



>


That was a reply for brainwashed guy, another hatemonger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Kinetic said:


> Thats not repressing in your view. You got the color of the body first and questioned about that, instead of they are just girls and for what they are putting that screen. Get rid of such things.



i'm just pointing out something i observed, get off your high horse kid.




> That was a reply for brainwashed guy, another hatemonger.



the pot calling the kettle black...haven't you been banned from this forum before for hate-mongering yourself?


----------



## Kinetic

Abingdonboy said:


> Any pics? Links? Did they look professional? What weapons were they carrying?


 
*Punjab police SWAT*

Deployed for WC semifinal in Mohali...






http://oi56.tinypic.com/r8iah0.jpg
http://oi52.tinypic.com/v6raiw.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kinetic said:


> *Punjab police SWAT*
> 
> Deployed for WC semifinal in Mohali...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oi56.tinypic.com/r8iah0.jpg
> http://oi52.tinypic.com/v6raiw.jpg


 

Very nice!! but AKs?? (i see MP-9s, an odd choice for this kind of work though) Come on!!! and HOW do they look like NSG (black overalls)??!??!??

+ interesting camo- looks like USMC MARPART, are they Punjab state police? 

Who trained these guys? NSG? IA SF?


----------



## Kinetic

Break the Silence said:


> what is this Barkha fiasco???


 
Her conversation with Nira Radia leaked from the ED. She was acting as an agent of Congress to place DMK politicians including Raja in various ministries. It wasn't like selection of the cabinet minister of GoI but some fish market. When this was made public, NDTV gone full black out.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Abingdonboy said:


> Very nice!! but AKs?? Come on!!! and HOW do they look like NSG (black overalls)??!??!??


 
Self delete


----------



## Kinetic

Abingdonboy said:


> Very nice!! but AKs?? Come on!!! and HOW do they look like NSG (black overalls)??!??!??


They got another one but can't identify the uzi/carbine. Pls check the other pics. AK is still widely used and respected in Indian security forces.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kinetic said:


> They got another one but can't identify the uzi/carbine. Pls check the other pics. AK is still widely used and respected in Indian security forces.


 
It's a MP-9:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

an indian media perrson who was hosting a show has said that afridi does not lead the front while dhoni is the cool and calm leadiing from the front guy.....what the hell does that lady know about cricket.....afridi has taken 21 wickets while dhoni has done nuts in the world cup except for his coolness....what adn ignorant bunch......i thought that the pakistani media was stupid!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i'm just pointing out something i observed, get off your high horse kid.


 You observed something degrading and racists!!! Another one commented its because of difficulty in finding 'gori' girls among 1.2 billion people of India. That means nothing to you!!!! You are built up with racism!!!! Shame!!!



> the pot calling the kettle black...haven't you been banned from this forum before for hate-mongering yourself?


When? A was banned twice one for calling Kashmir militants terrorists and another for replying the BS of a BD member. *Hate-mongering and racism are exclusively your area. Remember you told me to 'suck horse' through PM? I can give more example. *



Myth_buster_1 said:


> Because its very hard to find gori girls in India out of 1.2 billion people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

Kinetic said:


> Thats I have to ask them. They usually have desi models but sometimes foreign. *But you are there to notice that!! *


 
bhai app picture dekhao g tu puri picture dekhe ge na, aadhe to nahi???


----------



## Abingdonboy

Just a small point, it would be better if their side-arms were in thigh holtsters rather than hip ones.


----------



## Kinetic

U-571 said:


> bhai app picture dekhao g tu puri picture dekhe ge na, aadhe to nahi???


 
Don't look at the colour of the body!!!! They are just girls. This colour thing needs to be left behind.


----------



## IFB

perplexed said:


> offtopic rant : NDTV has lost all its credibility after barkha fiasco. That single handedly tore apart what NDTV stood for all these years.



After that incident i removed NDTV from my favourite list in tata sky.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

well, I don't believe on astrologers but every astrologer in Pakistan is predicting the Pakistan to be victorious in tomorrow's match. . 

what is the case in India???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*KITNAY TOTAY MARO GAI.....HAR GHAR SAY TOTA NIKLAY GA!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Sri Lanka wins and qualifies for Final. . .

*NOW WORLD CUP IS COMING TO ASIA!! HURRAY!!*


----------



## saumyasupratik

Abingdonboy said:


> Just a small point, it would be better if their side-arms were in thigh holtsters rather than hip ones.


 
Yeah, even the NSG uses hip holsters for their Glock 17's and 19's. :/

Why aren't they wearing vests with ceramic inserts?That looks only like a soft armour vest.MP5A5's would've been better I can only imagine the MP9 being used VIP close protection personnel but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Roby



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Myth_buster_1

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Let me put the question in another way:
> 
> Why is it that only Pakistani posters noticed the 'gora girls'? Why is it that on a thread related to cricket, on a pic related to cricket, the first thing that the pakistani poster noticed was a 'gora girl'? Why does a 'gora girl' even matter in the context of this thread?


 
why is that Indians whine all the time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana




----------



## Joe Shearer

Myth_buster_1 said:


> why is that Indians whine all the time?


 
We love the way you scurry for cover with your hands over your ears when we start whining. Works a treat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nirvana

Roby said:


>


 
I was about to post this Pic , you posted it B4 me


----------



## Vinod2070

Kinetic said:


> Because Hyundai is not an Indian company.
> 
> *It depends on eyes. You noticed them!!!!! You eye is full of racism and color. Thats why you notified it. *
> 
> Most of the Indians are much fairer than you but so what?  Don't wanna say a word about Pakistani girls.


 
Some people seem to be obsessed about India but obviously know jack.

They try to act racist but for the racists among us (and many others around the world), they would be the most primitive in the world, people blowing each other up and having nothing better to do.

Their history suggests they are no good.



> The tribal warriors quickly forgot the mission they were supposed to achieve, *and succumbed prey to a vice deeply rooted in their culture and history &#8212; looting, pillaging and raping. Among their victims were some European nuns, presumably engaged in meditation and helping the poor.*



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

And obviously the Taliban has come out of the same band.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Good night everybody 

*I have to travel so Congrats in advance to winning team whoever wins tomorrow.

Good wishes and prayers for Pakistan. 
*



and oh BTW i guess when i come back all the bad apples must have been banned tomorrow


----------



## Kinetic

Myth_buster_1 said:


> why is that Indians whine all the time?


This is not whining but kicking some racists like you! Who can't think beyond colour of the body. Grow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZaYYaF

Hey people, I hear its been raining there in Mohali, any updates on that?


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Some people seem to be obsessed about India but obviously know jack.
> 
> They try to act racist but for the racists among us (and many others around the world), they would be the most primitive in the world, people blowing each other up and having nothing better to do.
> 
> Their history suggests they are no good.
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
> 
> And obviously the Taliban has come out of the same band.


 
 and the dravidians are burning each other alive. 

whats the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

[/COLOR]


ZaYYaF said:


> Hey people, I hear its been raining there in Mohali, any updates on that?


 
*IS there raining in Mohali ????* just saw a line on a TV channel dont know in which context it was. may be they any prospect 

any info?


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Myth_buster_1 said:


> why is that Indians whine all the time?


 
Why is it that whenever you guys are shown the mirror and are embarrassed, you resort to juvenile retorts?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> and the dravidians are burning each other alive.
> 
> whats the difference.


 
who's a dravidian janaji ?


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> *IS there raining in Mohali ????* just saw a line on a TV channel dont know in which context it was. may be they any prospect
> 
> any info?


 
agar rain hoe to Indian logon ki cheekhain niklain gi :rofl;

because Pakistan would qualify without playing India 

PS: I want that match to take place and Pakistan wins by a very close margin


----------



## Spring Onion

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Why is it that whenever you guys are shown the mirror and are embarrassed, you resort to juvenile retorts?


 
You are no saints either anyway back to the topic


----------



## U-571

Roby said:


>


 
line ghalat hai, afridi said, 1oo ke ander all out kerdain ge without sachin  

beta aap logon ki bowling ho under all out kernake , apne bowling banao pehle...

nehra ko bowling dedi na tu 100 all out kia, 100 10 overs main ban jaige , remember south africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Zaki said:


> agar rain hoe to Indian logon ki cheekhain niklain gi :rofl;
> 
> because Pakistan would qualify without playing India
> 
> PS: I want that match to take place and Pakistan wins by a very close margin



one day is reserved sir ji.. so don't worry... 1992 se sunte aa rahe hai cheekhaoin ki baat toh ..but kuch hua nahi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Zaki said:


> agar rain hoe to Indian logon ki cheekhain niklain gi :rofl;
> 
> because Pakistan would qualify without playing India
> 
> PS: I want that match to take place and Pakistan wins by a very close margin


 
 how ??? 

just saw ticker on geo dont know in what context that was so was asking bharati members if there was anything like that ??


----------



## Dalai Lama

Kinetic said:


> Don't look at the colour of the body!!!! They are just girls. This colour thing needs to be left behind.



A sexy girl is a sexy girl. Nuff said...


----------



## Spring Onion

here are some Pakistani fans arrived in bharat 
oh btw someone from bharat was saying something about Pakistani gals?? 


Pakistani cricket fans arrive in Mohali - Video | The Times of India


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

oh not rain


----------



## Spring Onion

TheDeletedUser said:


> A sexy girl is a sexy girl. Nuff said...


 
  what is definition of it ?


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> *KITNAY TOTAY MARO GAI.....HAR GHAR SAY TOTA NIKLAY GA!!!!!!*


 
*Hum totay maarenge nahin, totay udaenge*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

APPROX 16 HOURS REMAINING GUYS. PAKISTAN WILL WIN INSHALLAH PRAY.


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> how ???
> 
> just saw ticker on geo dont know in what context that was so was asking bharati members if there was anything like that ??


Usually if rain washes out the match

The team winning more matches before knockout stage advances to the next level

Pakistan had won 5 matches while India won 4 so Pakistan would qualify the match is abandoned for any reason


----------



## majesticpankaj




----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> what is definition of it ?


 
Definition varies according to person to person. I for one am attracted by girls with a sexy attitude than the ones with just a sexy body or pretty face .


----------



## Vinod2070

nick_indian said:


> who's a dravidian janaji ?


 
Some tribals have suddenly started claiming to be Aryans!

Even though their own tradition says that they are probably Arabs or a lost Jewish tribe.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Jana said:


> what is definition of it ?


 
Beauty lies in the eyes of the beer holder

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

nick_indian said:


> Definition varies according to person to person. I for one am attracted by girls with a sexy attitude than the ones with just a sexy body or pretty face .


 
what is sexy attitude ????


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

oh i heard the rain is quite light and the forecast for tomorrow is clear skies . So no worries i guess .


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> what is sexy attitude ????


 
killer look, how they talk ? how they carry themselves ?


----------



## Spring Onion

hey you indians have removed the green grass from pitch  the indian commentator Mr arun just now from Times Now is saying the same as well 

a program being aired on Geo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> what is sexy attitude ????


 
again varies from person to person but for me it includes lots of confidence but along with lots of class and gracefullness . not totally dominant but never subservient as well . This is my definition . a different person may have a different definition .

Btw why are we discussing this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> hey you indians have removed the green grass from pitch  the indian commentator Mr arun just now from Times Now is saying the same as well
> 
> a program being aired on Geo.


 
ohh I tell u....this evil devil indians did it again


----------



## Spring Onion

majesticpankaj said:


> *killer look,* how they talk ? how they* carry themselves ?*


 
The two bold parts in your post are again related to looks


----------



## Mike2011

Jana said:


> hey you indians have removed the green grass from pitch  the indian commentator Mr arun just now from Times Now is saying the same as well
> 
> a program being aired on Geo.


 
Grass or no grass does not matter. Ball will race to boundary.


----------



## T90TankGuy

u will need a prayer . but please do it in private no need to post it here .


----------



## Spring Onion

nick_indian said:


> again varies from person to person but for me it includes lots of confidence but along with lots of class and gracefullness . *not totally dominant* but never subservient as well . This is my definition . a different person may have a different definition .
> 
> Btw why are we discussing this ?


 
 thats typical men phobic fear


----------



## Spring Onion

Mike2011 said:


> Grass or no grass does not matter. Ball will race to boundary.


 
 you guys have removed the green top due to fear of fast bowlers. 

lolzz cheaters will always remain cheaters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Jana said:


> hey you indians have removed the green grass from pitch  the indian commentator Mr arun just now from Times Now is saying the same as well
> 
> a program being aired on Geo.


 
Bad curator. He should have removed the grass just before the toss, so as to ruin the Pakistani plans


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> The two bold parts in your post are again related to looks


 
ofcourse i like look what is wrong with that ?? carry themselves means how they behave


----------



## Spring Onion

majesticpankaj said:


> ohh I tell u....this evil devil indians did it again


 
Arun the ex Indian players one of the "evil devils" is saying the same.


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> you guys have removed the green top due to fear of fast bowlers.
> 
> lolzz cheaters will always remain cheaters


 
what is cheating in that ?


----------



## lionheart1

American Pakistani said:


> APPROX 16 HOURS REMAINING GUYS. PAKISTAN WILL WIN INSHALLAH PRAY.


 
INDIA WILL WIN FOR SURE JAI SHRI RAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> Arun the ex Indian players one of the "evil devils" is saying the same.


 
yes i am also telling the same


----------



## WAQAS119

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> *Hum totay maarenge nahin, totay udaenge*



*Increase the sound of your woofers and listen this! (must increase the sound to maximum) *


----------



## gaurish

Jana said:


> you guys have removed the green top due to fear of fast bowlers.
> 
> lolzz cheaters will always remain cheaters


 
jana dont always eat Biryani... sometimes u have to eat hot Indian curry when not at home... so we will only serve our speciality... whats cheating in that???


----------



## Spring Onion

majesticpankaj said:


> ofcourse i like look what is wrong with that ?? carry themselves means how they behave


 
Actually the debate started when Indian members here said Looks dont matter  so my comment was in that context


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Jana said:


> The two bold parts in your post are again related to looks


 


majesticpankaj said:


> ofcourse i like look what is wrong with that ?? carry themselves means how they behave


 
Guys, can we discuss the India - Pak match please? Cheerleaders ki looks discuss karne ke liye poora IPL pada hai, don't worry


----------



## American Pakistani

lionheart1 said:


> INDIA WILL WIN FOR SURE JAI SHRI RAM


 
NOO PAKISTAN WILL WIN INSHALLAH INSHALLAH INSHALLAH, ALL PAKISTANIS PRAY ALOT PLEASE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lionheart1

Jana said:


> Arun the ex Indian players one of the "evil devils" is saying the same.


 
WE ALL 1.2 BILLION INDIANS TELLING THE SAME


----------



## RayBan

majesticpankaj said:


> what is cheating in that ?


 
cause we took off the grass, what will they eat now?


----------



## Spring Onion

gaurish said:


> jana dont always eat Biryani... sometimes u have to eat hot Indian curry not at home... so we will only serve our speciality... whats cheating in that???


 
 Biryani i never eat lolzz and there is a reason for it. 

and yeh i do have curry sometimes but dont treat cricket as curry. How ground and making pitches according to your players is not something to be appreciated and its more than cheating when you remove the grass from the pitch just a day before the match


----------



## Nirvana

Jana said:


> you guys have removed the green top due to fear of fast bowlers.
> 
> lolzz cheaters will always remain cheaters


 
Thats The advantage when you Play at your Home turf , Pakistan would have got same advantage If the match would have been played in pakistan.


----------



## lionheart1

American Pakistani said:


> NOO PAKISTAN WILL WIN INSHALLAH INSHALLAH INSHALLAH, ALL PAKISTANIS PRAY ALOT PLEASE


 
INDIA WILL WIN INDIA WILL WIN 
INDIA WILL WIN INDIA WILL WIN INDIA WILL WIN INDIA WILL WIN INDIA WILL WIN INDIA WILL WIN INDIA WILL WIN INDIA WILL WIN INDIA WILL WIN INDIA WILL WIN JAI SHRI RAM , JAI SHRI RAM INSHALLA ,


----------



## gaurish

Jana said:


> Biryani i never eat lolzz and there is a reason for it.
> 
> and yeh i do have curry sometimes but dont treat cricket as curry. How ground and making pitches according to your players is not something to be appreciated and its more than cheating when you remove the grass from the pitch just a day before the match


 
Al l hosts do that... so thats y its called home advantage.... there is no offence in it... if u feel so then change some rules in ICC then speak...


----------



## Spring Onion

RayBan said:


> cause we took off the grass, what will they eat now?


 
But we are not shakahari you are 
  we are happy to see you having that for dinner tonight .

btw hum ghans phons nahi khatay hum masahari hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike2011

We defeated mighty ausis in QF. Semi Final will be walk in park or piece of cake for us. 

We need to feed afridi well otherwise he may eat ball !!


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Some tribals have suddenly started claiming to be Aryans!
> 
> Even though their own tradition says that they are probably Arabs or a lost Jewish tribe.


 
bwahahahah vinod a dravidain doesnt sound good talking about claims off being aryans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

Fasih Khan said:


> *Gar Jang hi hai tou Musalmaan hara nahin kertae
> *


*

Gianana shuru karoon kya?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

did anyone see Geo News now. The discussion was really hot. . both Indian and Pakistani analysts against each other. .


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> bwahahahah vinod a dravidain doesnt sound good talking about claims off being aryans


 
I see only a tribal trying to claim to be an Aryan. Something no tribal or Muslim has done for a thousand years.


----------



## gaurish

Jana said:


> But we are not shakahari you are
> we are happy to see you having that for dinner tonight .
> 
> btw hum ghans phons nahi khatay hum masahari hain


 
Tommorrow sachin will serve u shoiab kabab ... sehwag will serve u Gul biryani  yuvraj will serve u afridi curryyy... very masahari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Viraat said:


> Thats The advantage when you Play at your Home turf , Pakistan would have got same advantage If the match would have been played in pakistan.


* 
In any case even if it was Pakistan playing at home ground its NOT advantage but pure cheating. One small change can change the entire game. if spot fixing is considered illegal then how come changing pitches in own favour by any country should be banned. The pitches should be made and monitored by independent bodies before matches.*


----------



## Spring Onion

gaurish said:


> Tommorrow sachin will serve u shoiab kabab ... sehwag will serve u Gul biryani  yuvraj will serve u afridi curryyy... very masahari


 
 cannibal communities are found in India not Pakistan


----------



## gaurish

Jana said:


> *
> In any case even if it was Pakistan playing at home ground its NOT advantage but pure cheating. One small change can change the entire game. if spot fixing is considered illegal then how come changing pitches in own favour by any country should be banned. The pitches should be made and monitored by independent bodies before matches.*


 
jana since how long you have been following cricket????


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> The two bold parts in your post are again related to looks


 
how to carry yourself has absolutely nothing to do with looks .


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> *
> In any case even if it was Pakistan playing at home ground its NOT advantage but pure cheating. One small change can change the entire game. if spot fixing is considered illegal then how come changing pitches in own favour by any country should be banned. The pitches should be made and monitored by independent bodies before matches.*


 
how much u troll janaji ?? please read the rules book u will come to know... and please dont make fool of urself when u do not have any knowledge regarding the topic..


----------



## Spring Onion

Mike2011 said:


> *We defeated mighty ausis in QF.* Semi Final will be walk in park or piece of cake for us.
> 
> We need to feed afridi well otherwise he may eat ball !!


 
Pehlay australia ko kisi ka paab bhee nai hara sakta tha faraz

hum nay kia haraya ka har tom dick and harry haranay laga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RayBan

Jana said:


> But we are not shakahari you are
> we are happy to see you having that for dinner tonight .
> 
> btw hum ghans phons nahi khatay hum masahari hain


 
now i got you, you were talking about that GRASS huh! shoiab has to bowl without it


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

gaurish said:


> Tommorrow sachin will serve u shoiab kabab ... sehwag will serve u Gul biryani  yuvraj will serve u afridi curryyy... very masahari


 
okay. . . by giving us wickets. . SOOOOO NICE OF YOU. .


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> Pehlay australia ko kisi ka paab bhee nai hara sakta tha faraz
> 
> hum nay kia haraya ka har tom dick and harry haranay laga


 
kab ki baat ker rahi hai aap ?? india had won the last series against australia in India and we also defeated them in australia


----------



## gaurish

Jana said:


> Pehlay australia ko kisi ka paab bhee nai hara sakta tha faraz
> 
> hum nay kia haraya ka har tom dick and harry haranay laga


 
We defeated Australia in Australia with the likes of Gilly and hayden and Mc grath playing.......... did u do that?? We won the VB series 2 yeras back


----------



## Spring Onion

majesticpankaj said:


> how much u troll janaji ?? please read the rules book u will come to know... and please dont make fool of urself when u do not have any knowledge regarding the topic..


 
I know the rules very well. even in their book that duck shuck Louis system was super duper  

imagine you have to make 100 runs in one ball

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> I know the rules very well. even in their book that duck shuck Louis system was super duper
> 
> imagine you have to make 100 runs in one ball



u do not have substitute for that system and the rule is same for all the countries.. so don't bring unnecessary topic


----------



## WAQAS119

India & Pakistan k Semi-Final Ki Chaand Raat sub Pakistani & Indian Bhaion ko Mubarak ho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## majesticpankaj

WAQAS119 said:


> India & Pakistan k Semi-Final Ki Chaand Raat sub Pakistani & Indian Bhaion ko Mubarak ho


 
aapko bhi huzur


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> *
> In any case even if it was Pakistan playing at home ground its NOT advantage but pure cheating. One small change can change the entire game. if spot fixing is considered illegal then how come changing pitches in own favour by any country should be banned. The pitches should be made and monitored by independent bodies before matches.*


 
This has been happening since times immemorial jana . haven't you heard of the term 'home advantage' ?


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

gaurish said:


> We defeated Australia in Australia with the likes of Gilly and hayden and Mc grath playing.......... did u do that?? We won the VB series 2 yeras back


 
we just did my dear. . we broke the Australian wining streak in Group A. .


----------



## Mike2011

Jana said:


> Pehlay australia ko kisi ka paab bhee nai hara sakta tha faraz
> 
> hum nay kia haraya ka har tom dick and harry haranay laga


 
Not in the knockout stage.................


----------



## lionheart1

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> okay. . . by giving us wickets. . SOOOOO NICE OF YOU. .



by smashing balls out of the boundary, yes sachin will give his wicket after 200, sehwag after 100, yuvraj after 150 , but yuvraj will hit 6 sixes in one over of gul's over


----------



## gaurish

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> we just did my dear. . we broke the Australian wining streak in Group A. .


 
that was one off we continuosly did well against assuie last 3 years


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

majesticpankaj said:


> kab ki baat ker rahi hai aap ?? india had won the last series against australia in India and we also defeated them in australia


 
she clearly hasnt watched many non pakistan cricket matches. India defeated australia and knocked them out of the inaugural T20 world cup in 2007 and then defeated them in australia in one day series . That is what started the decline of australia .


----------



## Spring Onion

nick_indian said:


> This has been happening since times immemorial jana . haven't you heard of the term 'home advantage' ?


 
I am saying it should be changed for everyone


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

nick_indian said:


> This has been happening since times immemorial jana . haven't you heard of the term 'home advantage' ?


 
home advantage should remain to crowd support. . Pitch should be monitored by ICC. .


----------



## Dalai Lama

Jana said:


> what is definition of it ?



Well for me: If I find a girl attractive, she's sexy. Simple as.


----------



## Spring Onion

Mike2011 said:


> Not in the knockout stage.................


 
You should thank Pakistan for defeating Aussies and bringing them under immense pressure in knockout stage


----------



## gaurish

Jana said:


> I am saying it should be changed for everyone


 
Jana jee appka timing of the statement is wrong just as ur interior minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> I am saying it should be changed for everyone


 
so what is the point of u making of cheating ?? this is the variety which test the skills of individual in different conditions... there cannot be standard pitch which is the same all over the world.. this is the essence of cricket


----------



## Spring Onion

*IS THRER RAIN IN MOHALI?????????????????*


----------



## majesticpankaj

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> home advantage should remain to crowd support. . Pitch should be monitored by ICC. .


 
why should it remain with icc ?? u didn't complain about the sri lankans wickets ??


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

nick_indian said:


> she clearly hasnt watched many non pakistan cricket matches. India defeated australia and knocked them out of the inaugural T20 world cup in 2007 and then defeated them in australia in one day series . That is what started the decline of australia .


 
beating Aussies in T20 is'nt big thing. . Everyone know that Aussies are'nt good in T20. .


----------



## Pukhtoon

*Pakistan 315/9 (50)

India 257 (45.2) overs*


Mubarik Hon Charsadda aur Peshawar walon ko Match nazar aa gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

majesticpankaj said:


> so what is the point of u making of cheating ?? this is the variety which test the skills of individual in different conditions... there cannot be standard pitch which is the same all over the world.. this is the essence of cricket


 
 and the host teams dont apply the the test on own players. lolzz 


come on its cheating for sure. and in future this should be finished. 

a standard pitch i feel is the real test


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

majesticpankaj said:


> why should it remain with icc ?? u didn't complain about the sri lankans wickets ??


 
we would not even have objected if it was monitored by ICC. .


----------



## majesticpankaj

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> beating Aussies in T20 is'nt big thing. . Everyone know that Aussies are'nt good in T20. .


 
lol did u forget VB series in australia when sachin scored heavily in both the finals ??


----------



## Spring Onion

Najam sethi is analyzing the match on Geo


----------



## gaurish

Jana said:


> and the host teams dont apply the the test on own players. lolzz
> 
> 
> come on its cheating for sure. and in future this should be finished.
> 
> a standard pitch i feel is the real test


 
Should we hold the match in pakistan now???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RayBan said:


> cause we took off the grass, what will they eat now?


 
Beef steaks will do.......hhaha... u can keep the ghass.


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> You should thank Pakistan for defeating Aussies and bringing them under immense pressure in knockout stage


 
It doesn't work that way.

Australia was *under immense pressure* in 1999 world cup as well. They had to win 7 matches on the trot and they did that and won the cup.

You have to beat them in a knockout game to knock them out.

New Zealand defeated you in the group stage and that doesn't change anything. It will be India that will really knock you out tomorrow.


----------



## AMCA

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> we would not even have objected if it was monitored by ICC. .


 
The ICC President and the CEO are governing the Pitch for sure....


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> and the host teams dont apply the the test on own players. lolzz
> 
> 
> come on its cheating for sure. and in future this should be finished.
> 
> a standard pitch i feel is the real test


 
what is cheating in that.. what do u mean by an standard pitch ? nobody can define that .. for aussies and SA it shold have pace and bounce.. for english the pitch should have seam movement.. for india sri lanaka it should turn.. now tell me which one u want ?? 
dont argue for the sake of arguement when u dont have knowledge


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

*BREAKING NEWS !*


Rain in Mohali can make Pakistan vs ind match into T20 match. .


----------



## RayBan

Jana said:


> *IS THRER RAIN IN MOHALI?????????????????*


 
yes its forecasted for tomorrow while India bats, heavy rain of 6's and 4's..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

gaurish said:


> Should we hold the match in pakistan now???


 
NO. wherever it be the pitches should be standard if not now atleats in future this advantage coated cheating should be done away with for every country


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mohali mein tofaani barish?geo tv


----------



## Vinod2070

Heavy rain, thunderstorm in Mohali ahead of India-Pak clash 

Mohali: Heavy rains and thunderstorm lashed Mohali tonight on the eve of the blockbuster World Cup semi-final clash between arch-rivals India and Pakistan at the Punjab Cricket Association stadium tomorrow.

The Meteorological Department has forecasted a partly cloudy sky to prevail in this region with a little chance of light rain by the evening tomorrow.

"The local forecast for tomorrow is partly cloudy sky with less chance of rain," an official of the Chandigarh-based MeT Department told PTI.

Earlier in the day, Mohali and Chandigarh witnessed bright sunshine. Dust storm with drizzle had occurred yesterday.

According to the MeT's area forecast, including that of entire Punjab, there could be dust storm or thunderstorm with light rain at a few places in the state tomorrow.


----------



## WAQAS119

Jana said:


> *IS THRER RAIN IN MOHALI?????????????????*


 
Mohali Weather Forecast and Conditions


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> NO. wherever it be the pitches should be standard if not now atleats in future this advantage coated cheating should be done away with for every country


 
u didn't answer my question


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

AMCA said:


> The ICC President and the CEO are governing the Pitch for sure....


 
well I can't be sure for that. . Even in an Indian show a former English cricket player said that Indians should make a neutral pitch. .


----------



## Spring Onion

majesticpankaj said:


> what is cheating in that.. what do u mean by an standard pitch ? nobody can define that .. for aussies and SA it shold have pace and bounce.. for english the pitch should have seam movement.. for india sri lanaka it should turn.. now tell me which one u want ??
> dont argue for the sake of arguement when u dont have knowledge


 
 atleast we dint see any other country removing the green top from the pitches a day before the semi final like India did today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

Who here supports a best out of three semi-final match ???


----------



## Spring Onion

WAQAS119 said:


> Mohali Weather Forecast and Conditions


 
*I am asking because bharat nawaz Geo channel is running a ticker "tofani barish in mohali"*


----------



## StingRoy

Jana said:


> atleast we dint see any other country removing the green top from the pitches a day before the semi final like India did today


We had to remove the green top to make place for the kala pathhar....


----------



## Durrak

KARACHI: The Sindh government has announced a holiday on Wednesday when Pakistan and India are going to play the semi-final match of the ICC World Cup.

According to a statement issued from the Governor House, Chief Minister Sindh Qaim Ali Shah and Governor Dr Ishratul Ibad announced the holiday.

The two leaders also expressed best wishes to the Pakistan cricket team and asked the people to pray for the semi-final win, the statement said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## majesticpankaj

Jana said:


> atleast we dint see any other country removing the green top from the pitches a day before the semi final like India did today


 
what is the point u are trying to make jana when u dont have knowledge about the cricket... still u dont have answers
for my questions


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

RayBan said:


> yes its forecasted for tomorrow while India bats, heavy rain of 6's and 4's..


 
why don't we wait and see what happens tomorrow. Because there might even be rain of wickets if Pakistan bowls. .


----------



## StingRoy

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> why don't we wait and see what happens tomorrow. Because there might even be rain of wickets if Pakistan bowls. .


 
Yeah... and also thunder of Indian batting too...


----------



## AMCA

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> well I can't be sure for that. . Even in an Indian show a former English cricket player said that Indians should make a neutral pitch. .


 
ICC rules never quote so I guess, does it?? and Games are not played on an English cricket players wish, he had his time long back not anymore..


----------



## majesticpankaj

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> why don't we wait and see what happens tomorrow. Because there might even be rain of wickets if Pakistan bowls. .


 
bro enjoy some highlights of pakistani match against minnows.. it won't gonna happens


----------



## IndianTiger

Afridi:- hum sachin ko 100 runnahi
banane denga.
Misbah:- Magar Kaise
rokenga wo gajab ki form
mai hai
Afridi:-Hum under 100 Allout ho jayenge
Toh kaise Karega..


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Jana said:


> *I am asking because bharat nawaz Geo channel is running a ticker "tofani barish in mohali"*


 
A news channel even says that if rain continues then Pakistan will automatically qualify for Finals because of good average. . . Not my personal statement it is what the news channel says. .


----------



## RayBan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Beef steaks will do.......hhaha... u can keep the ghass.


 
that's what we are doing, keeping the ghass  off the pitch. now stop cribbing.


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

well Indians will surely get a shock if Pakistan wins toss and the pitch turns in favor of Pakistan. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> home advantage should remain to crowd support. . Pitch should be monitored by ICC. .


 
well then it should be applied to all countries after this tournament and not only India


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Ak-47A said:


>


 
WOW, I never knew that Afridi is a graduate from Staff and Command College. . .   I guess that is why he has a habit of beating up the opposition. .

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




nick_indian said:


> well then it should be applied to all countries after this tournament and not only India


 
sure sure. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

beewuquufaan ee mutlaq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RayBan

good night guys. have good sleep. best of luck Pakistan. may the best team win


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Hey guys unfortunately I dont have access to sky sports. Can anyone please post links where this semi will be broadcasted? I know of only crictime.com but it can be a painfully slow esp when there are high numbers of active viewings! Please please give me a few solid links if you know of any. Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Jana said:


> here are some Pakistani fans arrived in bharat
> oh btw someone from bharat was saying something about Pakistani gals??
> 
> 
> Pakistani cricket fans arrive in Mohali - Video | The Times of India




good stuff..

oh yes, those ''repressed'' burqa clad women. Oh poor them! 

by the way, an advice to indian journalists:


when you conduct interviews, dont do it while there are other ones going on nearby....causes noise pollution and ''static''


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

=Tujhay kaha tha sachin afridi say panga mat ley... tujay ais din dekhnay k liye team india mein liya tha!!!





Yuvraj(in trauma) after match:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gaurish

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> WOW, I never knew that Afridi is a graduate from Staff and Command College. . .   I guess that is why he has a habit of beating up the opposition. .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> sure sure. .


 
pakistan will be 30/03 in 15 overs tomorrow


----------



## Tiger Awan

Ok guys

now cool down and enjoy match


----------



## Secret Service

Ak-47A said:


>


 
great..i love this pic..


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

gaurish said:


> pakistan will be 30/03 in 15 overs tomorrow


 
yaaaar. . why don't we see the match tomorrow and see what happens. . Awein aggressive howi ja rahay ho . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

*TO INDIANS!!*


I want to know that did your channels bring forward any astrologer??? And what did they predict???


----------



## Mike2011

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> *TO INDIANS!!*
> 
> 
> I want to know that did your channels bring forward any astrologer??? And what did they predict???


 
Doesn't matter, Weak people seeks opinion of future teller.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Mike2011 said:


> Doesn't matter, Weak people seeks opinion of future teller.


 
I don't believe in predictions either but just want to know. .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RayBan said:


> that's what we are doing, keeping the ghass  off the pitch. now stop cribbing.


 
Eating beef?LOL.......... now stop crying bro... save ur tears for tommorow.


----------



## AMCA

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> I don't believe in predictions either but just want to know. .


 
Predictions give no results, there are a few good Astrologers in the country but hey, they dont make it a business nor do they get low to predict such stuffs... Lets not break the enthusiasm and watch the Match tomorrow belieiving our teams to win...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Its better to support teams rather then fighting like animals


----------



## Veeru

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> =Tujhay kaha tha sachin afridi say panga mat ley... tujay ais din dekhnay k liye team india mein liya tha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuvraj(in trauma) after match:


 















lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

OKAY THEN!

Really excited for the match tomorrow. . . Lets see what happens. . 

ALLAH KREY PAKISTAN JETAY!!

Good bye!


----------



## Mike2011

Godless-Kafir said:


> Honestly who do you guys think will win tomorrow?


 
*****INDIA********


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> *TO INDIANS!!*
> 
> 
> I want to know that did your channels bring forward any astrologer??? And what did they predict???


 
arre yaar in sab cheezon se kuch nahin hota , most of the times they are wrong . Watch out for the match not for some bogus predictions


----------



## fawwaxs

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> A news channel even says that if rain continues then Pakistan will automatically qualify for Finals because of good average. . . Not my personal statement it is what the news channel says. .


 
If raining tomorrow then match move for day after tomorrow, If raining day after tomorrow too, then match will transfer into 20 20 match on third day but if its also not happened then Pakistan will qualify for final because of RunRate & Points


----------



## Bhim

Its raining and severe thunderstorm in Mohali right now...pata nahi match hoga bhi ya nahi


----------



## Last Hope

Heavy rains and thunderstorm lashed Mohali on Tuesday night on the eve of the blockbuster World Cup semifinal clash between arch-rivals India and Pakistan at the Punjab Cricket Association stadium on Wednesday. The Meteorological Department has forcast a partly cloudy sky to prevail in this region w ith a little chance of light rain by the evening tomorrow.

"The local forecast for tomorrow is partly cloudy sky with less chance of rain," an official of the Chandigarh-based Met department told PTI.

Earlier in the day, Mohali and Chandigarh witnessed bright sunshine. Dust storm with drizzle had occurred on Monday.

According to the Met's area forecast, including that of entire Punjab, there could be dust storm or thunderstorm with light rain at a few places in the state on Wednesday.

Heavy rains, thunderstorm hit Mohali ahead of India-Pakistan clash - Hindustan Times


----------



## Bhim

For experts, is a wet wicket good or bad for Indians?


----------



## takeiteasy

as per some channel, they(pak) were practicing with a marble/tile piece for bowling 'coz of the mohali pitch supposed to be like a table top(flat,dry,solid)?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Veeru said:


> lol


 
Nice choice of photos


----------



## AstanoshKhan

"Yah Allah SWT, nobody can be a better judge then YOU, YOU know whether we need this win or not, if Pakistanis need this win right now then do give us otherwise give us something better than this. YOU are the all POWERFUL, The Almighty, YOU can reduce all the black magic and things to nothing.'' Amen

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiger Awan

Bhim said:


> For experts, is a wet wicket good or bad for Indians?



They must be covering it


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Godless-Kafir said:


> Honestly who do you guys think will win tomorrow?


 
Godless bastard ... doubara fake id bana k agaai? shame shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Pakistan scored 320 for 5 &#8211; & India all out for 280 &#8211; Congratulations&#8230; Pakistan through to the final.. &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. Match was seen in *Peshawar* today&#8230;. 

All of you guys missed it...lol


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhim said:


> For experts, is a wet wicket good or bad for Indians?


 
bit of moisture on the pitch is always good for seamers. so.. whoever wins the toss, will have the advantage of the pitch. then again it's a day & night game... bit of sunshine since the morning without any rain inturruption will nullify that advantage!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Bhim said:


> For experts, is a wet wicket good or bad for Indians?


 
But of course outfield will be slow which is a plus point for Pakistan. Some one was needed to rescue our fielding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Bhim said:


> Its raining and severe thunderstorm in Mohali right now...pata nahi match hoga bhi ya nahi


 
lollllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....

india tu gya, ager match nai hua


----------



## Bhim

*BREAKING NEWS
*
SriLanka beat NZ enter finals..


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Kinetic said:


> This is not whining but kicking some racists like you! Who can't think beyond colour of the body. Grow up.


 
why why why Ugly Indian policemen are banned for world cup semi final and only good looking "GAY" indian policemen will be allowed their? Its Indians who are obsessed with white color or good looking people. Only Indian mentality is kicking here..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Ak-47A said:


>


 
AWESOME
PICTURE


damn he looks very smart in all uniforms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

S.U.R.B. said:


> Pakistan scored 320 for 5  & India all out for 280  Congratulations Pakistan through to the final.. .. Match was seen in *Peshawar* today.
> 
> All of you guys missed it...lol


 
wakey.. wakey.. it's a beautiful morning!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Bhim said:


> Its raining and severe thunderstorm in Mohali right now...pata nahi match hoga bhi ya nahi


 
yr its too much time, good that rained happened sooner than later during match time, btw how lon rain is expected to last??, its indeed bad, waiting like one year for this match :S

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Godless bastard ... doubara fake id bana k agaai? shame shame.


 
a gai??, she??? , tu to saab ko janta hai hahahahaha


----------



## Evil Flare

Why don't we block All IP's from India .... they are trolling tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

is ko abhi aana tha :face palm:, bhai next world every stadium must be with roof shelter, cricket needs it more than football :face palm:


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Godless-Kafir said:


> Ok Guys, watch this video before the match!
> 
> MUST SEE>>>


 
good find, kafir saab! 

a very nicely balanced video which would please BOTH sides


----------



## Last Hope

Agreed! :hmphhhhhhhhhhh:


----------



## JanjaWeed

Aamir Zia said:


> Why don't we block All IP's from India .... they are trolling tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Much


 
lol.. c'mon man.. admins should rather lift the ban on all the banned members atleast for one day tomorrow & let them play the field!! that would be a good gesture from PDF!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Pakistan has got to win this - There is no other option.


----------



## Bhim

U-571 said:


> yr its too much time, good that rained happened sooner than later during match time, btw how lon rain is expected to last??, its indeed bad, waiting like one year for this match :S
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------



Asal gal to ae hai ki, menu aye game hi acha nahi lagta naal na hi e khiladi..
Football hondi te wakhri gal si.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Godless-Kafir said:


> Ok Guys, watch this video before the match!
> 
> MUST SEE>>>


 
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!

it brought that kind of feeling inside me .


----------



## Bhim

Aamir Zia said:


> Why don't we block All IP's from India .... they are trolling tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Much



Kar di naa wohi.wali gal..

Tujh mai Sportsman spirit to aa hi nahi sakti..


----------



## U-571

Bhim said:


> Asal gal to ae hai ki, menu aye game hi acha nahi lagta naal na hi e khiladi..
> Football hondi te wakhri gal si.


 
sohniye tu fazul baat ki kerda si

asal gal e te, mainu tu fazul admi lagda se...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Godless-Kafir said:


> Waiting for some Pakistani members opinion on the video! I came from D..F...I just to Share that with you guys!
> 
> No need to ban me! If the Admin asks i will leave.


 
give my regards to Sardar Singh (an admin or mod by now on ?)......he knows who i am 'reasonably well'. 

Tell him that ''Lahore offer'' i made him back in 2008 should not go refused.


(he will understand)


----------



## Trisonics

> "The local forecast for tomorrow is partly cloudy sky with less chance of rain," an official of the Chandigarh-based MeT Department said.





> The MeT said that currently western disturbance is prevailing over Jammu and Kashmir and its neighbourhood while Rajasthan and its neighbourhood has been experiencing an Upper Air Cyclonic Circulation.
> 
> The maximum temperature at Mohali and Chandigarh is hovering in the range of 30-32 degrees Celsius.
> 
> The maximum relative humidity on Tuesday was around 68 per cent and the minimum relative humidity was likely to be around 39 per cent.





> According to the Mohali pitch curator Daljit Singh, ball is likely to seam around under the flood lights.


India (Ind) vs Pakistan (Pak): Heavy rain and thunderstorm ahead of Indo-Pak semifinal match


----------



## Bhim

Mainoo hansi aundi hai, kime logi pagal hove jaande ae...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Indian cricket fans Satish Dutt, center left wearing green, look-alike of Pakistani cricketer Shoaib Akhtar and Suresh Rathod, center right wearing blue, look-alike of Indian cricketer Sachin Tendulkar perform rituals along with others during a prayer ceremony to wish the Indian cricket team good luck ahead of the ICC World Cup semifinal match between India and Pakistan, in Ahmadabad, India, Tuesday, March 29, 2011. Ordinary life will stop for several hours in both countries Wednesday as hundreds of millions of fans tune in to follow the India-Pakistan semifinal in the northern Indian city of Mohali.










> Indian Muslims hold up a poster of Indian cricketer Sachin Tendulkar as they pose in support for the Indian cricket team following noon prayers at the Siddi Saiyed Jaali Mosque Ahmedabad on March 29, 2011. India face Pakistan in an ICC Cricket World Cup semi-final match in Mohali on March 30, 2011.










> An Indian cricket fan, her hands and face painted with the colors of the national flag, displays the national flag in support of the Indian cricket team, ahead of the ICC World Cup semifinal match between India and Pakistan, in Jammu, India, Tuesday, March 29, 2011.










> Schoolchildren from the Anjuman-E-Islam school cheer while posing from their school building adorned with the Indian tri-colours in support for the national cricket team Ahmedabad on March 29, 2011. India face Pakistan in an ICC Cricket World Cup semi-final match in Mohali on March 30, 2011.










> A cricket fan gets his face painted with the colors of the Pakistan and Indian national flags ahead of the ICC World Cup semifinal match between India and Pakistan, in Gauhati, India, Tuesday, March 29, 2011. The decades-old rivalry between India and Pakistan moves back onto the cricket pitch Wednesday in a match that brings the Pakistani prime minister to India on a rare visit that may even nudge the nuclear-armed neighbors a step closer to peace.










> Pakistani cricket fans get their heads shaved and painted with the outline of the ICC World Cup trophy, right, and a Pakistani flag, left, in Karachi, Pakistan on Tuesday, March 29, 2011. Ordinary life will stop for several hours Wednesday as hundreds of millions of fans tune in to follow the India-Pakistan semifinal of the Cricket World Cup in the northern Indian city of Mohali.


----------



## Bhim

U-571 said:


> sohniye tu fazul baat ki kerda si
> 
> asal gal e te, mainu tu fazul admi lagda se...



Koi gal ni mai fazool to tu nakaara,


----------



## blackops

So who should bat first


----------



## Trisonics

What if it rains tomorrow?

Even though the Met department says it is unlikely,* if tomorrow's match is rained out, then there is a reserve day - on Thursday when the match can be played. But, if Thursday is also washed out by rain, then the rule states, "If following a tie, weather conditions prevent the one over eliminator from being completed, or if the match is a no result, then the team that finished in the higher position in the Group stage shall proceed to the final."*

So, if the weather gods are really unkind, it will be heartbreak for India, and Pakistan will make the finals.


----------



## U-571

Liquid said:


> [/IMG]


 
my god!!!!!!!!!!!!

kaala jadu(black magic) underway!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trisonics

*What if it rains tomorrow?
*
Even though the Met department says it is unlikely, if tomorrow's match is rained out, then there is a reserve day - on Thursday when the match can be played. But, if Thursday is also washed out by rain, then the rule states, "If following a tie, weather conditions prevent the one over eliminator from being completed, or if the match is a no result, then the team that finished in the higher position in the Group stage shall proceed to the final."

So, if the weather gods are really unkind, it will be heartbreak for India, and Pakistan will make the finals.


----------



## 53fd

SANABIL MIRZA said:


> *TO INDIANS!!*
> 
> 
> I want to know that did your channels bring forward any astrologer??? And what did they predict???


 
astrologer ki peshangoi pakistan ke haq mein ho gi, aur hindutva intihaa pasand usko bhi totey ki tarah maar daalein gein...


----------



## JanjaWeed

hahaha.. fighting like cats & dogs here.. uparwale ke dimaag kisak gaya tho sabke bolti ek jhatke pe band ho jayegi!! maybe he is watchin us from up above & upset with our monkey behaviour!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sniperr

so reserve day for semi's


----------



## 53fd

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Nice choice of photos


 
Afridi soch raha keh pathan ka **** bharat janta mein daal kar kesa mahsoos ho ga...


----------



## U-571

blackops said:


> So who should bat first


 
india.....


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

It will be a sunny day tomorrow in Mohali , if water has gone in the ground the ball will be wet , not good for spinners 

Mohali - Punjab Weather Forecasts | Maps | News - Yahoo! Weather CA


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> An Indian Muslim youth holds up the Indian national flag in support for the Indian cricket team following noon prayers at the Siddi Saiyed Jaali Mosque Ahmedabad on March 29, 2011. India face Pakistan in an ICC Cricket World Cup semi-final match in Mohali on March 30, 2011.










> Chaudhry Abdul Jalil (C), popularly known as 'Chacha Cricket', waves after crossing the India-Pakistan border in Wagah on March 29, 2011, on the eve of the India-Pakistan Cricket World Cup semi-final match. India will face Pakistan in an ICC Cricket World Cup semi-final match in Mohali on March 30.










> Pakistani cricket fans pose with their national flags after crossing the India-Pakistan border in Wagah on March 29, 2011, on the eve of the India-Pakistan Cricket World Cup semi-final match. India will face Pakistan in an ICC Cricket World Cup semi-final match in Mohali on March 30.










> Indian customs officers (L) check the travel documents of Pakistani cricket supporters (R) after crossing the India-Pakistan border in Wagah on March 29, 2011, on the eve of the India-Pakistan Cricket World Cup semi-final match. India will face Pakistan in an ICC Cricket World Cup semi-final match in Mohali on March 30.


----------



## U-571

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha.. fighting like cats & dogs here.. uparwale ke dimaag kisak gaya tho sabke bolti ek jhatke pe band ho jayegi!! maybe he watchin us from up above & upset with our monkey behaviour!!


 
e ki gal kerda se, uper waale da dimag khisak, tusi majaak/blasphemy kerda se..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> Afridi soch raha keh pathan ka **** bharat janta mein daal kar kesa mahsoos ho ga...


 
bilal haider's cheap late night fantasy 

bechare afridi ko kyun badnaam kar rahe ho , i am sure he doesnt have a fascination for men .That is your fantasy , not his.

And yeah post reported .


----------



## sniperr




----------



## JanjaWeed

U-571 said:


> e ki gal kerda se, uper waale da dimag khisak, tusi majaak/blasphemy kerda se..


 
oh my god... am in trouble now?? pls don't issue fatwa on me!!


----------



## 53fd

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> good find, kafir saab!
> 
> a very nicely balanced video which would please BOTH sides


 
it doesn't have pakistan's t-20 world cup achievement in there, and it is overall very biased towards india.

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------




nick_indian said:


> bilal haider's cheap late night fantasy
> 
> bechare afridi ko kyun badnaam kar rahe ho , i am sure he doesnt have a fascination for men .That is your fantasy , not his.
> 
> And yeah post reported .


 
it was your fellow indian that posted the picture of afridi along with the comments, and i just obliged. sorry if i hurt your feelings.


----------



## Jackdaws

It's a drizzle - not heavy showers


----------



## Rafi

Godless b***** I see you could not stay away, even after you were banned.


----------



## 53fd

nick_indian said:


> bilal haider's cheap late night fantasy
> 
> bechare afridi ko kyun badnaam kar rahe ho , i am sure he doesnt have a fascination for men .That is your fantasy , not his.
> 
> And yeah post reported .


 
Don't worry, the fantasy has turned into reality with 69 wins for Pakistan, and 40 odd wins for India in head to head encounters between the two countries.


----------



## 53fd

nick_indian said:


> bilal haider's cheap late night fantasy
> 
> bechare afridi ko kyun badnaam kar rahe ho , i am sure he doesnt have a fascination for men .That is your fantasy , not his.
> 
> And yeah post reported .


 
This is what your fellow Indian posted btw:


----------



## Rafi

Godless-Kafir said:


> You people are confusing me with someone else!!!
> 
> I am an member in D...F..I with the same name.. You can check and ask around!
> 
> Dont be so quick to judge.. Even some Indian members know me. I was a member of BR for 11 years and i have followed PDF since its birth.


 
You even post like that guy.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Godless-Kafir said:


>



Overdramatic music, lol...


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> Don't worry, the fantasy has turned into reality with 69 wins for Pakistan, and 40 odd wins for India in head to head encounters between the two countries.


 
your post was not related to cricket . It was cheap and related to cheap stuff .period


----------



## 53fd

nick_indian said:


> your post was not related to cricket . It was cheap and related to cheap stuff .period


 
My post was related to Shahid Afridi, just as your fellow Indian's was...


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

------------------------------


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Liquid said:


>



India deserves to be on middle finger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

I am kinda hoping they play Sreesanth over those 2 fools - Munaf and Nehra. I'd prefer is Sreesanth bowls 5 overs for 40 runs and takes 2 wickets than these idiots bowling 5 overs for 35 runs and not taking a single wicket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

nick_indian said:


> ------------------------------


 
Why did you remove your post lol? Just realized "veeru" was an Indian poster?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jackdaws said:


> I am kinda hoping they play Sreesanth over those 2 fools - Munaf and Nehra. I'd prefer is Sreesanth bowls 5 overs for 40 runs and takes 2 wickets than these idiots bowling 5 overs for 35 runs and not taking a single wicket.


 
i'm with you on that.. specially mohali pitch with a bit of seam movement for fast bowlers, sreesanth would be better choice than the two of them. then again.. i don't think they will tamper with the combination that has done well so far!!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> My post was related to Shahid Afridi, just as your fellow Indian's was...


 
Those afridi pics were in response to post no .2035 by a pakistani member . You guys always start it and then when we end it you start crying . 

I am sure you saw that post but are pretending that you didnt . you are not nearly as smart as you think .


----------



## Secret Service

start new thread ...already 141 pages F*****.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> Why did you remove your post lol? Just realized "veeru" was an Indian poster?


 
check out post no .2035 dear .


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jackdaws said:


> I am kinda hoping they play Sreesanth over those 2 fools - Munaf and Nehra. I'd prefer is Sreesanth bowls 5 overs for 40 runs and takes 2 wickets than these idiots bowling 5 overs for 35 runs and not taking a single wicket.


 
I have to agree with you , he has the ability to swing the ball . munaf looks useless to me . Whenever he bowls ,getting a wicket is the last thing that seems probable .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

JanjaWeed said:


> i'm with you on that.. specially mohali pitch with a bit of seam movement for fast bowlers, sreesanth would be better choice than the two of them. then again.. i don't think they will tamper with the combination that has done well so far!!


 
The problem with Munaf is his lack of variety. He will pitch the bowl just outside off on full length ball after ball. And Nehra - god - I bet if they call in Kapil Dev from one of his Idea shoots and give him the ball - he will still bowl a better spell than Nehra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

Self delete


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> =Tujhay kaha tha sachin afridi say panga mat ley... tujay ais din dekhnay k liye team india mein liya tha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuvraj(in trauma) after match:


 
For Mr. bilal and oh you have even thanked that post which means you saw it . Not so smart mr bilal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

But apparently Dhoni loathes Sreesanth. If we lose, it will be on account of our pace bowling or lack thereof. You gotta wonder - Praveen Kumar got injured, Irfan lost his swing and confidence, RP Singh disappeared and Agarkar was consigned to the dustbin - all of them were better than the current crop. Why wasn't Ishant picked?


----------



## 53fd

nick_indian said:


> For Mr. bilal and oh you have even thanked that post which means you saw it . Not so smart mr bilal ?


 
Lol, good for you. don't get all touchy and worked up, this is all for good fun... Btw, I wasn't trying to hide that... this is just good banter for the build up of the game


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jackdaws said:


> The problem with Munaf is his lack of variety. He will pitch the bowl just outside off on full length ball after ball. And Nehra - god - I bet if they call in Kapil Dev from one of his Idea shoots and give him the ball - he will still bowl a better spell than Nehra.


 
munaf was good to start with.. he had much better pace than any of the other indian bowlers. it's greg chapel who killed his pace, asking him to cut is pace down & change his bowling style to accomodate line n length. as per nehra, i never considered him a good bowler anyway. sreeshanth has a very good wrist action & can drop the ball on seem with reasonable pace. mohali pitch suits bowlers of that kind.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*If met department is saying that kal barish nahi hogi. To fir to samjho k kal to 100% pakka barish hogi...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

For those of you who have concerns regarding rain and NR. These are the rules for semi finals:

If a Semi-Final is tied, the teams shall compete in a one over per side eliminator to determine which team progresses to the final. Refer to Appendix 7. here.

If following a tie, weather conditions prevent the one over eliminator from being completed, or if the match is a no result, then the team that finished in the higher position in the Group stage shall proceed to the final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> Lol, good for you. don't get all touchy and worked up, this is all for good fun... Btw, I wasn't trying to hide that... this is just good banter for the build up of the game


 
haha , I prove my point . Your post was cheap . 

anyways lets carry on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Kashmir praying for Pakistans victory*


Srinagar, Mar 29 (IBNS) It is bitter to absorb but is a fact that majority in Kashmir is praying for Pakistans victory against India at the Cricket World Cup semifinal to be held at Mohali on Wednesday.

Youths in upper and down-town area of Srinagar are collecting funds to purchase fire-crackers as they intend to crack them after Pakistan emerges a victor.

Facebook users in Kashmir are busy commenting over the 'big game'; all praying for Pakistan to beat India.

"It is a war and we have to defeat India, come on bro (brother) pay for Pakistan," comments a Facebook user.

Superintendent of Police North Kashmir, Showket Hussain Shah has already appealed to the youths to keep calm and enjoy the match as a sport.

Sources said that Jammu and Kashmir Police held an important meeting to discuss action plan in case of any eventuality.

Authorities fear that some miscreants may create trouble and hence, they dont want to take a chance.

A Kashmiri youth told IBNS that his support to Pakistan doesnt reflect that he is a Pakistani.

"I want to see India losing, no matter against which team he plays," he said.


WC: Kashmir praying for Pakistans victory

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jackdaws said:


> But apparently Dhoni loathes Sreesanth. If we lose, it will be on account of our pace bowling or lack thereof. You gotta wonder - Praveen Kumar got injured, Irfan lost his swing and confidence, RP Singh disappeared and Agarkar was consigned to the dustbin - all of them were better than the current crop. Why wasn't Ishant picked?


 
Ishant was not in good form at all . but yes i do believe sreesanth should play . oh and yeah where the hell is R.P ????


----------



## Al-zakir

Took off from work to show my support for west bros.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

AAtish said:


> For those of you who have concerns regarding rain and NR. These are the rules for semi finals:
> 
> If a Semi-Final is tied, the teams shall compete in a one over per side eliminator to determine which team progresses to the final. Refer to Appendix 7. here.
> 
> If following a tie, weather conditions prevent the one over eliminator from being completed, or if the match is a no result, then the team that finished in the higher position in the Group stage shall proceed to the final.


 
does this apply to semis as well because i thought it applied to only the league stage matches.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Had to be a Omar1984 thread, when I read the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

nick_indian said:


> Ishant was not in good form at all . but yes i do believe sreesanth should play . oh and yeah where the hell is R.P ????


 
RP is RIP

You must find good bowlers from IPL or first class cricket whose bowling average is below 30 at least. Below 25 is highly admirable... I wonder why the whole of India concentrate on batting only... they have Sachin as their idol but none of the bowlers they like to follow and work on his footsteps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

nick_indian said:


> Ishant was not in good form at all . but yes i do believe sreesanth should play . oh and yeah where the hell is R.P ????


 
RP has never done well in indian pitches. give him a swinging pitche in england or sth africa, he can cause mayhem. it's really sad to see him fade away, thanks srikanth.. he has really destroyed indian bowling attack with his pathetic selection. if india is doing well today, it's cause of dilip vengsarkar's selection committee.


----------



## Jackdaws

Unfortunately, this is probably correct. I spoke to a Kashmiri Muslim from Srinagar - close friend of mine. This was during the 2003 WC. Most people in the valley support Pakistan - not all of Kashmir. Jammu, Ladakh, Kargil residents are India supporters in Cricket. Most people in the valley, like to see the Indian team lose.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Im gonna go to sleep at 10:30pm to get ready for the match. Will wake up really early to prepare myself tomorrow for this match.


----------



## Omar1984

*In India, some pray for a Pakistan victory*

Not everyone in India is hoping for a victory over Pakistan in the cricket World Cup: in Indian Kashmir, allegiance to the rival team reflects bitter feelings in the turbulent region.

Kashmir, a picturesque Muslim-majority Himalayan region that has sparked two wars between India and Pakistan, is split between the two countries but claimed in full by both.

In the highly militarised Indian part, anger over New Delhi's rule runs deep. An Islamist insurgency has raged for the last two decades and the past three summers have seen huge street demonstrations.

From Internet networking sites to social gatherings, most Kashmiris openly acknowledge their support for Pakistan in Wednesday's semi-final clash with India.

"I am very tense and praying for the victory of Pakistan," die-hard fan Mohammad Hafiz, 65, told AFP in Srinagar, the main city in Indian Kashmir.

*"Supporting the Pakistani cricket team is in our genes. It reflects our anger at India," he said.

At the quarter-final stage, Pakistan's thumping victory over the West Indies was celebrated with fire crackers but India's win against Australia passed without a murmur.*

Security forces, who are constantly on patrol, try to prevent any sign of support for Pakistan, and locals say that hoisting a Pakistan flag would be a life-threatening act.

Cricket has been used as a platform for protests against India in the past.

Two one-day internationals were held in Srinagar in the past: against Clive Lloyd's West Indies in 1983 and Allan Border's Australia in 1986.

The Indian team lost both games and faced hostile crowds at the Sher-i-Kashmir stadium. No internationals have been staged there since.

The full-throated support for the West Indians in 1983 prompted Lloyd to wonder if the match had been played in the Caribbean.

"There is huge distrust and alienation among Kashmiris due to the wrong policies of India," Gul Mohammad Wani, who teaches political science at Kashmir University, told AFP.

"In my opinion, these are the main reasons for the support the Pakistani team enjoys."

The match comes at a time when India and Pakistan are again engaging in peace talks with a view to permanently resolving a range of issues that bedevil their relations, including Kashmir.

Measuring public opinion in Indian Kashmir is difficult, but two surveys last year suggested a large majority favoured independence for the region from Pakistan and India.

Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has invited Pakistan Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gillani to watch the game with him at Mohali in what will be their first meeting since April last year.

"This is a positive development towards restoring lasting pace in the region," said Mehbooba Mufti, president of the main opposition People's Democratic Party in Kashmir.

"The fact that the Pakistani premier has accepted the gesture from his Indian counterpart is a clear indication that both the countries want to resume the highest-level dialogue process," she said.

India broke off talks with Pakistan in 2008 in the wake of Mumbai terrorist attacks which left 166 people dead.

The gunmen who stormed the city travelled from Pakistan and India suspects they were given help by Pakistani intelligence officers.



In India, some pray for a Pakistan victory -  Latest news around the world and developments close to home - MSN Philippines News

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AAtish

nick_indian said:


> does this apply to semis as well because i thought it applied to only the league stage matches.


 
This is the rule which applies to semis.. 

If you want a link to the source.. here it is:

Go to the bottom of the page and read the rules for yourself


----------



## JanjaWeed

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Im gonna go to sleep at 10:30pm to get ready for the match. Will wake up really early to prepare myself tomorrow for this match.


 
lucky for some.. han!!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Zaki said:


> RP is RIP
> 
> You must find good bowlers from IPL or first class cricket whose bowling average is below 30 at least. Below 25 is highly admirable... I wonder why the whole of India concentrate on batting only... they have Sachin as their idol but none of the bowlers they like to follow and work on his footsteps.


 
That is true . Here in India everybody has an obsession with batting right from childhood .

Even in gali mohalla cricket kids fight to bat first and sometimes run away mischievously after getting their batting without bowling to the other side . Its so damn crazy . It was always annoying for me because i was the rare ones wo liked to bowl in my school and in my area . Even in college to this date such stuff happens . In India bowling is treated as if it is some sort of punishment , seldom does anybody genuinely enjoy it . Cricket means batting here . I hate it but this is the culture here. what to do . This is why we dont produce good quality bowlers as much as other good sides do .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Epic Op have started a EPIC thread with EPIC source. 

Credibility of source is awesome..! Utter bullshyt thread with stinking BS again and as expected from this Epic pakistani user...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

JanjaWeed said:


> lucky for some.. han!!


 


I have a really good feeling about this dude, think about it, Australia pace attack is better then Pakistan and we took them to the cleaners. We contained Aussie batsman for 260 and they are slightly better then Pakistan batsman.

I only worry about Afridi, otherwise I would put money on India win.


----------



## Secret Service

Kashmiri Muslims are supporting Pakistan ...


Dhoni to AFRIDI:... | Facebook


We Hereby Declare A... | Facebook


Well do remember... | Facebook


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

B_R_I_C said:


> *Epic Op have started a EPIC thread with EPIC sources and that too reported by (Reporting by Neyaz Elahi)
> 
> Credibility of source is awesome..! Utter bullshyt thread with stinking BS again and as expected from this Epic pakistani user...*


 
go to IOK n find out urself boy.

Our flag is still hoisted all over IOK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

DelhiDareDevil said:


> I have a really good feeling about this dude, think about it, Australia pace attack is better then Pakistan and we took them to the cleaners. We contained Aussie batsman for 260 and they are slightly better then Pakistan batsman.
> 
> I only worry about Afridi, otherwise I would put money on India win.


 
dude Pakistan is a very unpredictable side . My advice - Don't expect anything .


----------



## Jackdaws

Zaki said:


> RP is RIP
> 
> You must find good bowlers from IPL or first class cricket whose bowling average is below 30 at least. Below 25 is highly admirable... I wonder why the whole of India concentrate on batting only... they have Sachin as their idol but none of the bowlers they like to follow and work on his footsteps.


 
It really is a mystery. They are all quick but simply lose their zip. Munaf was 145+, he now trundles in at 125-130k, occasionally touching 135k
Irfan was never a quick but he could really swing it both ways and bowl at the 130-135k mark. Toward the end, he was bowling slower than Ganguly and he was still only 24. 

RP Singh too clocked in the 140s regularly and had a mean bouncer. He has disappeared. 

Sreesanth is borderline insane. He is capable of bowling an over leaking 25 runs and following it up with a wicket maiden. He is quick though. 

The only 2 Indian bowlers who were reasonably zippy throughout their careers were Srinath and Agarkar. Agarkar bowled rank bad balls, but always got wickets.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> go to IOK n find out urself boy.



*Firstly I don't need to go anywhere to find out anything, it is my country and everything is gong fine. Its you people who have problem thats why you keep posting such BS..!*



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Our flag is still hoisted all over IOK.





*Oh really?? Care to tell me the place too ??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

DelhiDareDevil said:


> I have a really good feeling about this dude, think about it, Australia pace attack is better then Pakistan and we took them to the cleaners. We contained Aussie batsman for 260 and they are slightly better then Pakistan batsman.
> 
> I only worry about Afridi, otherwise I would put money on India win.


 
errr.. u din't put money on india to win?? then again there is no point.. they are odds on favourite anyway. you woudn't make any money!! i got a funny feeling you have put some money on pak to win, on bet365.. either way it won't be total loss for you!!


----------



## Omar1984

B_R_I_C said:


> *Epic Op have started a EPIC thread with EPIC source.
> 
> Credibility of source is awesome..! Utter bullshyt thread with stinking BS again and as expected from this Epic pakistani user...*


 
The source is from your very own indian media.

http://w.indiablooms.com/WorldcupcricketDetailsPage/worldcupcricketDetails290311d.php

Dont attack the messenger for something you dont want to hear, this is not an orange bharati forum.

I can find dozens of sources on this topic.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## DelhiDareDevil

JanjaWeed said:


> errr.. u din't put money on india to win?? then again there is no point.. they are odds on favourite anyway. you woudn't make any money!! i got a funny feeling you have put some money on pak to win, on bet365.. either way it won't be total loss for you!!


 
57% - 60% return is good enough.

Were you on my betting thread I made long time ago, Im set to make a lot on Sachin being top run scorer but Dilshan is like 90 runs ahead. Im cofused, feel like putting 200 on dilshan to hedge myself, then I could lose more if Sanga wins it. *headache*

Im not betting on Pakistan, I remember I backed on SA to beat India, after India made 296. It was me VS everyone else in the house. Bad experiance lol


----------



## Jackdaws

On a similar note, 

What is the Pakistan and the lack of good batsmen these days? Their only decent batsmen are Misbah, who is 36 and Younis Khan who is also in the mid 30s. The last really good batsman from Pakistan was Yousuf Youhana - technically proficient that is. The current batsmen are quite bad - I mean they might play a blinder once a while - but they seem like the Ashraful kind - one good innings in 10. Pakistan continues to produce pace bowlers as if they have an assembly line - so what's with the lack of genuine batsmen?


----------



## Secret Service

144 pages F*****.....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Omar1984 said:


> The source is from your very own indian media.
> 
> WC: Kashmir praying for Pakistans victory
> 
> Dont attack the messenger for something you dont want to hear, this is not an orange bharati forum.
> 
> I can find dozens of sources on this topic.


 
*Firstly this is not any mainstream Media! Just time pass media outlets like kirana shops!! When you people don't beleive the credibility of Mainstream Indian media !! Then how come you people have started beleiveing these cheap blog media outlets and that too Indian one? huh! Strange?? 

If any news suits your propagenda then its sourece is credible no matter when it is from any blog?? And when it don't then it is orange media even if that news is from maintstream media?? eh!

And yeah this is not a radical terrrorist organisation forum either...!

LoL*


----------



## JanjaWeed

DelhiDareDevil said:


> 57% - 60% return is good enough.
> 
> Were you on my betting thread I made long time ago, Im set to make a lot on Sachin being top run scorer but Dilshan is like 90 runs ahead. Im cofused, feel like putting 200 on dilshan to hedge myself, then I could lose more if Sanga wins it. *headache*
> 
> Im not betting on Pakistan, I remember I backed on SA to beat India, after India made 296. It was me VS everyone else in the house. Bad experiance lol


 
lol.. i remember your betting thread & i know u r a betting guy!! good for you.. me lost on hashim amla.. still on for SRT to top score though!!


----------



## Jackdaws

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> go to IOK n find out urself boy.
> 
> Our flag is still hoisted all over IOK.


 
This is incorrect. It is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jackdaws said:


> This is incorrect. It is not.



Don't you know this guy is too smart and knows everything. He saw those flags from his house window with Binocular vision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

B_R_I_C said:


> *Firstly this is not any mainstream Media! Just time pass media outlets like kirana shops!! When you people don't beleive the credibility of Mainstream Indian media !! Then how come you people have started beleiveing these cheap blog media outlets and that too Indian one? huh! Strange??
> 
> If any news suits your propagenda then its sourece is credible no matter when it is from any blog?? And when it don't then it is orange media even if that news is from maintstream media?? eh!
> 
> And yeah this is not a radical terrrorist organisation forum either...!
> 
> LoL*


 
Another one from indian media:

In India, some pray for a Pakistan victory - NDTV.com


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. i remember your betting thread & i know u r a betting guy!! good for you.. me lost on hashim amla.. still on for SRT to top score though!!



Yeh dude, after all the betting, Im set to brake even, unless Sachin scores more then 50 runs. He could still be top run scorer. Yeh dude, I know Amla let me down too. I just went to Bet365, and they are offering a free £200 bet. Which seems crazy lol.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

B_R_I_C said:


> *Epic Op have started a EPIC thread with EPIC source.
> 
> Credibility of source is awesome..! Utter bullshyt thread with stinking BS again and as expected from this Epic pakistani user...*


 
Dude what he is saying is true . The people of the kashmir valley , atleast the majority i.e sunni muslims are anti india and pro pakistan . It is not a hidden fact but it doesnt bother me one bit .I mean when we have 1.2 billion people on our side along with the scared and ethnically cleansed kashmiri minorities who needs 4 million kashmiri sunnis ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

B_R_I_C said:


> Don't you know this guy is too smart and knows everything. He saw those flags from his house window with Binocular vision


 
Kashmiris have suffered. They have suffered because of both - India and because of Pakistan. Just to score brownie points based on such news is to piss on the graves of those who died - Kashmiris as well as Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jackdaws

nick_indian said:


> Dude what he is saying is true . The people of the kashmir valley , atleast the majority i.e sunni muslims are anti india and pro pakistan . It is not a hidden fact but it doesnt bother me one bit .I mean when we have 1.2 billion people on our side along with the scared and ethnically cleansed kashmiri minorities who needs 4 million kashmiri sunnis ???


 
It is a bit more complex. They are undoubtedly anti-India but to call them pro-Pakistan is stretching it. If India were playing South Africa, they would support South Africa. To them, the Indian state is the Indian Army and the Indian Paramilitary force who have not endeared themselves to the people of the valley. The Indian Cricket Team represents those in their minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Yeh dude, after all the betting, Im set to brake even, unless Sachin scores more then 50 runs. He could still be top run scorer. Yeh dude, I know Amla let me down too. I just went to Bet365, and they are offering a free £200 bet. Which seems crazy lol.


 
hahaaa.. good luck to you man.. do what i do..bet on those teams you don't like them to win against your team!! end of the day you won't be dissappointed either way. you are happy if your team wins. you are still happy if your team doesn't.. atleast you made some money!!


----------



## U-571

Jackdaws said:


> On a similar note,
> 
> What is the Pakistan and the lack of good batsmen these days? Their only decent batsmen are Misbah, who is 36 and Younis Khan who is also in the mid 30s. The last really good batsman from Pakistan was Yousuf Youhana - technically proficient that is. The current batsmen are quite bad - I mean they might play a blinder once a while - but they seem like the Ashraful kind - one good innings in 10. Pakistan continues to produce pace bowlers as if they have an assembly line - so what's with the lack of genuine batsmen?


 
surely talented batsmen are out there, but a good temperament and then a good team management is required


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaaa.. good luck to you man.. do what i do..bet on those teams you don't like them to win against your team!! end of the day you won't be dissappointed either way. you are happy if your team wins. you are still happy if your team doesn't.. atleast you made some money!!


 


Btw on Star News, its said around 20 hundred crore is being betted on India to beat Pakistan.

Dont you think the Indian bookmakers will try to make Pakistan win? lol haha


----------



## U-571

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Btw on Star News, its said around 20 hundred crore is being betted on India to beat Pakistan.
> 
> Dont you think the Indian bookmakers will try to make Pakistan win? lol haha


 
it depends on your team, if they play satta or not


----------



## AAtish

Very nice and reasonable interview by Shahid Afridi


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jackdaws said:


> It is a bit more complex. They are undoubtedly anti-India but to call them pro-Pakistan is stretching it. If India were playing South Africa, they would support South Africa. To them, the Indian state is the Indian Army and the Indian Paramilitary force who have not endeared themselves to the people of the valley. The Indian Cricket Team represents those in their minds.


 
what you say is true but because they hate India , Pakistan which is India's enemy is generally preferred over India just to piss us Indians off .However it is also true that most kashmiris dont see themselves as Pakistanis or want to join Pakistan . They hate India though .


----------



## JanjaWeed

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Btw on Star News, its said around 20 hundred crore is being betted on India to beat Pakistan.
> 
> Dont you think the Indian bookmakers will try to make Pakistan win? lol haha


 
that's sounds bit odd!! how can punters win money on india when india is odds on favourite?? unless these illegal bookies give them much better odds!!


----------



## Omar1984

Jackdaws said:


> This is incorrect. It is not.


 


> *Advani wrote that while the separatists were mocking the Indian government by hoisting the Pakistani flag at Lal Chowk, the state government, with approval of Manmohan Singh's government, announced it would not allow the BJP to hoist the national flag, stating that it had the potential to vitiate the atmosphere*.



BJP defiant on hoisting flag, says UPA surrendering to Jammu & Kashmir separatists

You indians keep closing your eyes and your ears.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Omar1984 said:


> Another one from indian media:
> 
> In India, some pray for a Pakistan victory - NDTV.com


 
Just by tagging it with name of NDTV.COM dose'nt make it a news from NDTV.

That link leads to....India Everyday - India News | India Headlines | Breaking News India | India Newspaper | India Daily News | India Latest News

Give a proper Mainsteam Media Link..

Anyway i am out of this bullshyt thread. :yawn:


----------



## Last Hope

B_R_I_C said:


> *Firstly I don't need to go anywhere to find out anything, it is my country and everything is gong fine. Its you people who have problem thats why you keep posting such BS..!*
> 
> 
> *Oh really?? Care to tell me the place too ??*



Yes you know what is in your country. 
Now go and find what is in our country, in Kashmir.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Omar1984 said:


> BJP defiant on hoisting flag, says UPA surrendering to Jammu & Kashmir separatists
> 
> You indians keep closing your eyes and your ears.


 
Jackdaws was pointing out that *currently* there is no Pakistani flag at Lal chowk . You didn't even understand what was being discussed .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Omar1984 said:


> BJP defiant on hoisting flag, says UPA surrendering to Jammu & Kashmir separatists
> 
> You indians keep closing your eyes and your ears.


 
You said "all over". I know the Pakistani flag is hoisted at one or two places. This does not constitute "all over".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Omar1984 said:


> BJP defiant on hoisting flag, says UPA surrendering to Jammu & Kashmir separatists
> 
> You indians keep closing your eyes and your ears.


 
On the same day Indian flag hoisted in every government organization

So basically CM make separatist fool so dnt be so much happy about that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

JanjaWeed said:


> that's sounds bit odd!! how can punters win money on india when india is odds on favourite?? unless these illegal bookies give them much better odds!!


 
They probably use betting websites in UK etc to hedge themselves, by putting some money on Pakistan win or unless they phone up cricket players like Oval. lol

There is enough liquidity in this cricket match.

Its just like how investment banker hedge themselves everyday of their life.


----------



## Truth Teller

nick_indian said:


> what you say is true but because *they hate India* , Pakistan which is *India's enemy is generally preferred* over India *just to piss us Indians off* .However it is also true that most kashmiris dont see themselves as Pakistanis or want to join Pakistan . *They hate India though* .


 
well said.


----------



## jayron

I don't doubt the credibility of the news. I know muslims in rest of India who support Pakistan. And I don't care about it either. They would have gone to Pakistan if they liked it so much. They stay in India because they want to. I wouldn't bother as long as they just carry on with their lives and do not affect others.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Last Hope said:


> Yes you know what is in your country.
> Now go and find what is in *our country, in Kashmir*.



ROFL...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Truth Teller said:


> well said.


 
classic example of selective reading to make yourself feel good . Its ok , whatever rocks your boat . Us Indians are not in the habit of closing our eyes to the reality

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

Last Hope said:


> Yes you know what is in your country.
> Now go and find what is in our country, in Kashmir.


 
So we rule your country ... Well done India 

And you dnt have guts to take it back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

Last Hope said:


> Yes you know what is in your country.
> Now go and find what is in our country, in Kashmir.


 
Isn't it shameful that your country is occupied by Indians now?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

jayron said:


> Isn't it shameful that your country is occupied by Indians now?


 
I dnt think so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

btw is bet365 is actually doing a free £200 bet? :o


----------



## Zeeshan360

jayron said:


> I don't doubt the credibility of the news. I know muslims in rest of India who support Pakistan. And I don't care about it either. They would have gone to Pakistan if they liked it so much. They stay in India because they want to. I wouldn't bother as long as they just carry on with their lives and do not affect others.


 
BS ..
Muslims staying in India don't support Pakistan , we support India as much as Hindus do .

U should not paint every Indian muslim with the same paint if Kashmiris are supporting Pakistan .
All those Muslims supporting Pakistan should happily go in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Truth Teller

nick_indian said:


> Us Indians are not in the habit of closing our eyes to the reality


 
Right...........................


----------



## Jackdaws

U-571 said:


> surely talented batsmen are out there, but a good temperament and then a good team management is required


 
No, I mean they used to pluck guys out of nowhere and they used to be good. Inzamam, Basit Ali, Asif Mujtaba - those kind. A Pakistani friend from uni told me that the domestic structure doesn't concentrate on the long format - people just want to play limited overs. Is this correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

A Fun interview (complete) by Afridi on Mohali Semi Finals.. i don't know if it is already posted.. anyways, here it is for everyone to enjoy 

Shahid Khan Afridi Mohali Press Conference


----------



## Jackdaws

DelhiDareDevil said:


> btw is bet365 is actually doing a free £200 bet? :o


 
No, it is matching what you bet. So if you bet 25$, they will give you another 25$ - upto 200$ They are not just giving it away.


----------



## Last Hope

jayron said:


> Isn't it shameful that your country is occupied by Indians now?


 
So you expect this government to take it back, which cannot handle this nation?
They are sucking blood out of us, and recapturing Kashmir, would be worse for them.

US kay chamchay hain sab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

Jackdaws said:


> No, I mean they used to pluck guys out of nowhere and they used to be good. Inzamam, Basit Ali, Asif Mujtaba - those kind. *A Pakistani friend from uni told me that the domestic structure doesn't concentrate on the long format* - people just want to play limited overs. Is this correct?


 
First of All the previous infrastructure of Domestic Cricket has been replaced with a new format.. As far as Long format cricket is concerned.. I remember when i was in Pakistan few years back.. we decided to play a test match.. it finished in one and a half day


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Jackdaws said:


> No, it is matching what you bet. So if you bet 25$, they will give you another 25$ - upto 200$ They are not just giving it away.


 
Yeh so, I get £200 free if I lose a £200 bet on India winning?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Truth Teller said:


> Right...........................


 
Absolutely ....


----------



## Ammyy

Last Hope said:


> *So you expect this government to take it back, which cannot handle this nation?*
> They are sucking blood out of us, and recapturing Kashmir, would be worse for them.
> 
> US kay chamchay hain sab.


 
What a funny reply this is 

If you cant handle your own nation so give it to other


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Zeeshan360 said:


> BS ..
> Muslims staying in India don't support Pakistan , we support India as much as Hindus do .
> 
> U should not paint every Indian muslim with the same paint if Kashmiris are supporting Pakistan .
> All those Muslims supporting Pakistan should happily go in Pakistan


 
I dont think he meant it for most Indian muslims . He probably meant it for a few here and there .


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I wish best of luck to my captain Shaid afridi for tomorrow match..Go man and give your best and you already gave us what we never expected so you have nothing to lose


----------



## Omar1984

TO GO WITH CRICKET-WC2011-IND-PAK-KASHMIR-UNREST,FOCUS by Tariq Sofi Kashmiri goldsmiths watch the Cricket World Cup semi-final match between Sri Lanka and New Zealand at a shop in Srinagar on March 29, 2011. Not everyone in India is hoping for a victory over Pakistan in the cricket World Cup: in Indian Kashmir, allegiance to the rival team reflects bitter feelings in the turbulent region. Kashmir, a picturesque Muslim-majority Himalayan region that has sparked two wars between India and Pakistan, is split between the two countries but claimed in full by both. (Photo by Rouf Bhat/AFP/Getty Images)


Sports - Photo Gallery - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Jackdaws

Last Hope said:


> So you expect this government to take it back, which cannot handle this nation?
> They are sucking blood out of us, and recapturing Kashmir, would be worse for them.
> 
> US kay chamchay hain sab.


 
Personally, I just want to live and let live. The times of capturing and recapturing are over. I am happy if Kashmir has enough autonomy like Scotland has in UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Jackdaws said:


> The only 2 Indian bowlers who were reasonably zippy throughout their careers were Srinath and Agarkar. Agarkar bowled rank bad balls, but always got wickets.


 
Not Agarkar i think

Srinath and Prasad!!!

Kapil Dev was also good fast bowler


----------



## Jackdaws

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Yeh so, I get £200 free if I lose a £200 bet on India winning?


 
They will give you $200 credit if you bet $200 - so you have to place it on someone or the other. I don't think they will allow you to split that amount into multiple bets either.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Last Hope said:


> So you expect this government to take it back, which cannot handle this nation?
> They are sucking blood out of us, and recapturing Kashmir, would be worse for them.
> 
> US kay chamchay hain sab.


 
Always blame government .
First u select government democratically u blame them .
When military takes control over it u again blame government .

keep on doing it , it's good for us
Cheers


----------



## U-571

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I wish best of luck to my captain Shaid afridi for tomorrow match..Go man and give your best and you already gave us what we never expected so you have nothing to lose


 
your captain


----------



## Respect4Respect01

anybody know what time the match will start in canada?


----------



## Jackdaws

Zaki said:


> Not Agarkar i think
> 
> Srinath and Prasad!!!
> 
> Kapil Dev was also good fast bowler


 
Prasad had a few variations - leg cutter, off cutter, slow ball, slower ball and slowest ball. He was good for one or two seasons. 

Kapil Dev was a tearaway when he came on the scene but became a rather nippy swing bowler later on - pretty much in the Zaheer Khan mould. 

Srinath was quick - genuinely fast. Agarkar, I think still has a very good ODI average - 28.xx or so but a high economy rate.


----------



## U-571

respect4respect01 said:


> anybody know what time the match will start in canada?


 
i think its 9(gmt)-5 = 4 am


----------



## StingRoy

respect4respect01 said:


> anybody know what time the match will start in canada?



Depends on which time zone you are in... West Coast will be around 2AM and East Coast will be around 5AM.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

U-571 said:


> your captain


 
Yes my captain..leader..


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Jackdaws said:


> They will give you $200 credit if you bet $200 - so you have to place it on someone or the other. I don't think they will allow you to split that amount into multiple bets either.


 
They will give it to you, but wont allow you to withdraw the £200 bonus.

So it kinda sucks for me. As im likely to lose that £200 bonus again haha


----------



## Last Hope

Zeeshan360 said:


> Always blame government .
> First u select government democratically u blame them .
> When military takes control over it u again blame government .
> 
> keep on doing it , it's good for us
> Cheers


 
We did not. They are buying votes from the rural people, by giving some bribes at every election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I watched games with many indian muslims and most of them are from Hyderabad india..To be honest half of them were supported pak and these were the ones who inclined towards religon more than nationality..


----------



## jayron

Last Hope said:


> So you expect this government to take it back, which cannot handle this nation?
> They are sucking blood out of us, and recapturing Kashmir, would be worse for them.
> 
> US kay chamchay hain sab.


 
Oh sorry to hear that! That's why Kashmir is with us.


----------



## jayron

Zeeshan360 said:


> BS ..
> Muslims staying in India don't support Pakistan , we support India as much as Hindus do .
> 
> U should not paint every Indian muslim with the same paint if Kashmiris are supporting Pakistan .
> All those Muslims supporting Pakistan should happily go in Pakistan


 
I didn't say all. But I know some who do. Sorry if that offended you. I think that sentiment has all but vanished with the daily new coming out of Pakistan.


----------



## U-571

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Yes my captain..leader..


 
very gay man very gayish


----------



## Ammyy

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I watched games with many indian muslims and most of them are from Hyderabad india..To be honest half of them were supported pak and* these were the ones who inclined towards religon more than nationality.*.



Who the hell told you that Pakistan is a thekedar of Islam ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

U-571 said:


> very gay man very gayish


 
OH god what is this term gayish used for two brothers..they are gora loug who labell everything gayish even if u shake hands with other males

nah when i said my captain..i mean captain of my team paksitan..leader of pakistani team


----------



## Zeeshan360

Match isn't started yet and there are alert 145 pages


----------



## Omar1984

*Kashmiris praying for a Pakistan win*






Kashmiri goldsmiths watch the Cricket World Cup semi-final match between Sri Lanka and New Zealand at a shop in Srinagar on March 29, 2011. -Photo by AFP


SRINAGAR: People in Indian-administered Kashmir are hoping for a Pakistan victory when it takes on another sub-continent giant India in the second semi-final of the ICC cricket World Cup. Allegiance to Pakistan reflects bitter feelings in the turbulent region.

Kashmir, a picturesque Muslim-majority Himalayan region that has sparked two wars between India and Pakistan, is split between the two countries but claimed in full by both.

In the highly militarised Indian part, anger over New Delhis rule runs deep. An insurgency has raged for the last two decades and the past three summers have seen huge street demonstrations.

From internet networking sites to social gatherings, most Kashmiris openly acknowledge their support for Pakistan in Wednesdays semi-final clash with India.

I am very tense and praying for the victory of Pakistan, die-hard fan Mohammad Hafiz, 65, told AFP in Srinagar, the main city in Indian Kashmir.

Supporting the Pakistani cricket team is in our genes. It reflects our anger at India, he said.

At the quarter-final stage, Pakistans thumping victory over the West Indies was celebrated with fire crackers but Indias win against Australia passed without a murmur.

Security forces, who are constantly on patrol, try to prevent any sign of support for Pakistan, and locals say that hoisting a Pakistan flag would be a life-threatening act.

Cricket has been used as a platform for protests against India in the past.

Two one-day internationals were held in Srinagar in the past: against Clive Lloyds West Indies in 1983 and Allan Borders Australia in 1986.

The Indian team lost both games and faced hostile crowds at the Sher-i-Kashmir stadium.

No internationals have been staged there since.

The full-throated support for the West Indians in 1983 prompted Lloyd to wonder if the match had been played in the Caribbean.

There is huge distrust and alienation among Kashmiris due to the wrong policies of India, Gul Mohammad Wani, who teaches political science at Kashmir University, told AFP.

In my opinion, these are the main reasons for the support the Pakistani team enjoys.

The match comes at a time when India and Pakistan are again engaging in peace talks with a view to permanently resolving a range of issues that bedevil their relations, including Kashmir.

Measuring public opinion in Indian Kashmir is difficult, but two surveys last year suggested a large majority favoured independence for the region from Pakistan and India.

Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has invited Pakistan Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gillani to watch the game with him at Mohali in what will be their first meeting since April last year.

This is a positive development towards restoring lasting pace in the region, said Mehbooba Mufti, president of the main opposition Peoples Democratic Party in Kashmir.

The fact that the Pakistani premier has accepted the gesture from his Indian counterpart is a clear indication that both the countries want to resume the highest-level dialogue process, she said.

Kashmiris praying for a Pakistan win | | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DRDO said:


> Who the hell told you that Pakistan is a thekedar of Islam ????


 
Dude dont feel insecure ..Calm down and have a drink of water..I told you about my experiences and why you got hurted..Its their personal choice to support any team they like and there is nothing much you can do


----------



## U-571

Raja.Pakistani said:


> OH god what is this term gayish used for two brothers..they are gora loug who labell everything gayish even if u shake hands with other males
> 
> nah when i said my captain..i mean captain of my team paksitan..leader of pakistani team


 
was just kiddin bro, just playin.... hope u didnt mind


----------



## Ammyy

Raja.Pakistani said:


> *Dude dont feel insecure* ..Calm down and have a drink of water..I told you about my experiences and why you got hurted..Its their personal choice to support any team they like and there is nothing much you can do


 
Who the hell felling insecure ??? 

Kashmir is a part of India and will remain with us ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

U-571 said:


> was just kiddin bro, just playin.... hope u didnt mind


 
oh no i dont mind little jokes.. Heart of Raja is not that small


----------



## Hulk

Well thousands of Kashmir's in Srinagar just hate India. Maybe some of the other nearby villages, I accept it.
However that is not entire IOK and that is where I have dispute with Pakistani's who generalize it.

However for Kashmiri's the problem is that they do not understand simple thing, everyone cannot get what they want. It is better to face reality.
I want Maharashtra to be part of USA, but that is not possible and I cannot behave like fool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DRDO said:


> Who the hell felling insecure ???
> 
> Kashmir is a part of India and will remain with us ...


 
I am not talking about indian occupied kashmir i was talking about your emotional response to my previous reply


----------



## Omar1984

*LONG LIVE THE CRICKET TEAM OF THE ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN.*







At peace: the Pakistan squad offers evening prayer at the stadium in Mohali Photo: EPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I am not talking about indian occupied kashmir i was talking about your emotional response to my previous reply



I am still not able to understand why i will feel insecurity ???


----------



## Omar1984

jayron said:


> Oh sorry to hear that! That's why Kashmir is with us.


 
And what about Azad Kashmir. Is it with you?


----------



## Ammyy

Omar1984 said:


> And what about Azad Kashmir. You are not interested in Azad Kashmir anymore?


 
Azad Kashmir ?? what was that ?? 

I am heart that even press is controlled by government in P O K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DRDO said:


> I am still not able to understand why i will feel insecurity ???


 
Because you cannot accept the fact i told you that there were some muslims from hyderbad who supported pak in india vs pak match 

I feel such muslims labelled as traitor in india


----------



## U-571

seriously guys, who wants aman ki asha now????


----------



## Ammyy

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Because you cannot accept the fact i told that there were some muslims from hyderbad who supported pak in india vs pak match
> 
> I feel such muslims labelled as traitor in india


 
Any one who support enemy of country will be labeled as traitor ... What you call if any one in your country support India ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

Omar1984 said:


> And what about Azad Kashmir. Is it with you?


 
Yes we know how that went. Pakistan swallowed one part called GB and gifted another part called Aksai Chin to China. There is a small part called Azad kashmir now waiting for Azadi.


----------



## Ammyy

Yar kuch khabare Pakistani media ki bhi dekha karo ....

Pata nahi Pakistani channels ko kon dekhta hoga sabhi log to Indian channels ki *BS*  dekhne me busy rahte hai


----------



## U-571

the booria guy is discussing politics with osman samiuddin who writes cricket columns, immediately carried away to bash pakistan and pakistanis

these unprofessional guys u have??, our media is basically correct and choses right people for right job in the first place, they have basic common sense...

and basically very cheap shitty low level remarks by him...


----------



## Evil Flare

India has so much advantage to them ... Aggressive Media which always attacks on opposition , Home Ground ( Crowds support ), made their own Flat Pitch .. , Great Batsmen in team , Good Captain .. 


Pakistan ?? only unpredictability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DRDO said:


> Any one who support enemy of country will be labeled as traitor ... What you call if any one in your country support India ??


 
so you consider paksitani team as your enemy? lol Its a game dude and please dont make it battle feild

and peoples support any team for different reasons ..they can support any team for religous attachment and they can support any teams for nationalism..its their choice..if any pakistani hindu pandit support indian teams becuase he feel he has much more common with hindu than with paksitani then trust me i dont have any problem with it. He has right to support any team share his belief or idelogy


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Aamir Zia said:


> India has so much advantage to them ... Aggressive Media which always attacks on opposition , Home Ground ( Crowds support ), made their own Flat Pitch .. , Great Batsmen in team , Good Captain ..
> 
> 
> Pakistan ?? only unpredictability


 
Dont forget our prayers for pakistani team


----------



## Evil Flare

yaaar ... poor peoples are fools .. media from both countries are making billions of cash rite now .. they want this to happen ... afterall its about $$$$ ...


Chill ..


----------



## Omar1984

MZUBAIR said:


> I heard that GRASS has been removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y India is so defensive?????*



They removed the grass because the grass is on Pakistan's side


----------



## Zeeshan360

DRDO said:


> Yar kuch khabare Pakistani media ki bhi dekha karo ....
> 
> Pata nahi Pakistani channels ko kon dekhta hoga sabhi log to Indian channels ki *BS*  dekhne me busy rahte hai


 
Pakistan mein Indian channels ki TRO jyada hai . 

They don't watch Pakistani channels only Indian channels


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DRDO said:


> Yar kuch khabare Pakistani media ki bhi dekha karo ....
> 
> Pata nahi Pakistani channels ko kon dekhta hoga sabhi log to Indian channels ki *BS*  dekhne me busy rahte hai


 
abb be hum ko blame karhoo if your media spread such hate and make cricket as battle feild


----------



## Evil Flare

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Dont forget our prayers for pakistani team


 

yahan 18 crore ki prayers hain or wahan to 100 crore se upar log pray kar rahe hain ...


----------



## Zeeshan360

Raja.Pakistani said:


> so you consider paksitani team as your enemy? lol Its a game dude and please dont make it battle feild
> 
> and peoples support any team for different reasons ..they can support any team for religous attachment and they can support any teams for nationalism..its their choice..if any pakistani hindu pandit support indian teams becuase he feel he has much more common with hindu than with paksitani then trust me i dont have any problem with it. He has right to support any team share his belief or idelogy


Do u think that ppl actually read u r posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

wins..


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Aamir Zia said:


> yahan 18 crore ki prayers hain or wahan to 100 crore se upar log pray kar rahe hain ...


 
un 100 crore mein boht soon k dil aur prayers be pak k sath hein  Let c this mtach and i wish they win thi sgame inshllah but i will not be surprised even if pak lost this game but i want them to have good fight ..they already achieved what world did not expected from them


----------



## ares

U-571 said:


> the booria guy is discussing politics with osman samiuddin who writes cricket columns, immediately carried away to bash pakistan and pakistanis
> 
> these unprofessional guys u have??, our media is basically correct and choses right people for right job in the first place, they have basic common sense...
> 
> 
> 
> and basically very cheap shitty low level remarks by him...



Really!!..do you want to see uglies from your own media?


----------



## mikkix

this time all bookies of pakistan playing games with indian team and bookies, so watch out ...


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Zeeshan360 said:


> Do u think that ppl actually read u r posts


 
what peoples? I dont care who read my post and who dont.. I am just expressing my honest opinion..You have right to agree or disgree with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

Zeeshan360 said:


> Do u think that ppl actually read u r posts


 
most of them, atleast you are trying to read by replying.


----------



## Bhim

Venna Malik will be there to watch the match, she said she will have the Pakistan's flag painted on her face..


----------



## U-571

ares said:


> Really!!..do you want to see uglies from your own media?


 
bring it on, nothing can beat this shitt....

we will analyse your input together...


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Bhim said:


> Venna Malik will be there to watch the match, she said she will have the Pakistan's flag painted on her face..


 
have you got her mobile number?

I would give her some advices lol


----------



## U-571

Bhim said:


> Venna Malik will be there to watch the match, she said she will have the Pakistan's flag painted on her face..


 
source please, btw we dont want r****s to have presence there...


----------



## Omar1984

jayron said:


> Yes we know how that went. Pakistan swallowed one part called GB and gifted another part called Aksai Chin to China. There is a small part called Azad kashmir now waiting for Azadi.


 
Azad Kashmir is already Azad. All Kashmiri Muslims, whether in Azad Kashmir or in India Occupied Kashmir, are praying for the victory of the Cricket Team of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.


----------



## mikkix

Zeeshan360 said:


> Pakistan mein Indian channels ki TRO jyada hai .
> 
> They don't watch Pakistani channels only Indian channels


 
no news channels have been watched in Pakistan.
they are bullshit..


----------



## Bhim

U-571 said:


> source please, btw we dont want r****s to have presence there...


 

Source khaa se se, mujh se bina pooche woh koi kaam nahi karti..


----------



## U-571

indian channels get their pakistani popularity through youtube, even indians must be fed up with this senseless bullshitt 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan360

Omar1984 said:


> Azad Kashmir is already Azad. All Kashmiri Muslims, whether in Azad Kashmir or in India Occupied Kashmir, are praying for the victory of the Cricket Team of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.


 
What r the ones in Balochistan , whom r they praying from ??
Pls enlighten us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Bhim said:


> Source khaa se se, mujh se bina pooche woh koi kaam nahi karti..


 
tu aap baqwaas kerna band kerdo plzz, stop trolling...


----------



## Omar1984

Zeeshan360 said:


> What r the ones in Balochistan , whom r they praying from ??
> Pls enlighten us


 
Not for Hindu majority India that is 100% certain.

Go back to worshipping your Hindu masters fake indian "muslim".


----------



## Bhim

U-571 said:


> indian channels get their pakistani popularity through youtube, even indians must be feed up with this senseless bullshitt 24/7



You are right we damn well are..

Look how it starts..


Ek sansai khabhar, aur kaun hai iske peeche, dekhte rahiye, ye khooni darinde, ye bakwas aur wo bakwas..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

Zeeshan360 said:


> What r the ones in Balochistan , whom r they praying from ??
> Pls enlighten us


 
what about nagaland, manipur, arunachal pradesh, assam,khalistan, list goes on.......
Baluchis are praying to recapture India.

---------- Post added at 03:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------




Omar1984 said:


> Not for Hindu majority India that is 100% certain.
> 
> Go back to worshipping your Hindu masters fake indian "muslim".


 
We have seen many Mir Jaffers and Mir saddiq, so ignore it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Zeeshan360 said:


> What r the ones in Balochistan , whom r they praying from ??
> Pls enlighten us


 
They are praying for zeeshaan that he get some wisdom 

Heart of all sindhi, baloachi, punjabi and pukhtoon muslims beat for paksitan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Omar1984 said:


> Not for Hindu majority India that is 100% certain.
> 
> Go back to worshipping your Hindu masters *fake indian "muslim"*.


 
I pity you people....no wonder this* Takfiri ideology* has become so popular in your country these days...you people have false sense of being the only true Muslims on the face of this earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Omar1984 said:


>


 
Nice!!!!


----------



## Omar1984

mikkix said:


> what about nagaland, manipur, arunachal pradesh, assam,khalistan, list goes on.......
> Baluchis are praying to recapture India.




Baloch Muslims are praying for the AZAADI OF KASHMIR from hindu bharati occupation just like the rest of Pakistani Muslims are praying for.


----------



## madooxno9

> "It is a war and we have to defeat India, *come on bro (brother) pay for Pakistan*," comments a Facebook user.



This is a single line from the main content of the thread.

pay for what, match fixing???

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------




> "It is a war and we have to defeat India, *come on bro (brother) pay for Pakistan*," comments a Facebook user.



This is a single line from the main content of the thread.

pay for what, match fixing???


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

ares said:


> I pity you people....no wonder this* Takfiri ideology* has become so popular in your country these days...you people have false sense of being the only true Muslims on the face of this earth.


 
Thank you for point out that we are not true muslims..your judgement is what we needed 

Thank you for telling us that our sense of being true muslim is fake ..what you think about ur sense of being true secularist?


----------



## mikkix

Indian Army is calling all the shots of indian media. indian media is basically handicapped.


----------



## StingRoy

Omar1984 said:


> Not for Hindu majority India that is 100% certain.
> 
> Go back to worshipping your Hindu masters fake indian "muslim".


 
Who the heck are you to question his faith in Islam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Heart of all sindhi, baloachi, punjabi and pukhtoon muslims beat for paksitan


 
We Pakistani Muslims (including Kashmiri Muslims) are all united shoulder to shoulder.

Allahu Akbar.

Pakistan Zindabad.


----------



## mikkix

madooxno9 said:


> This is a single line from the main content of the thread.
> 
> pay for what, match fixing???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> This is a single line from the main content of the thread.
> 
> pay for what, match fixing???


 
damn you are a zaid hamid fan,,, you need to ask him and you will get your answers pretty well.


----------



## Bhim

mikkix said:


> Indian Army is calling all the shots of indian media. indian media is basically handicapped.


 

Now this is something totally ridiculous..
This is what is happening in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahdi

Bhim said:


> Now this is something totally ridiculous..
> This is what is happening in Pakistan


 
all world media playing into the hands of their establishment whether india, pakistan ,USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

U-571 said:


> tu aap baqwaas kerna band kerdo plzz, stop trolling...



Here's your link...enjoy

Veena Malik roots for Pakistan - The Times of India


----------



## jayron

Omar1984 said:


> Azad Kashmir is already Azad. All Kashmiri Muslims, whether in Azad Kashmir or in India Occupied Kashmir, are praying for the victory of the Cricket Team of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.


 
Looks like Azad Kashmir is more oppressed than the Indian side. They seem to want freedom too. At least the Indian government lets the Kashmiris choose their leaders while Pak government appoints it. Check this link out:

BBC News - The Kashmiri fighters who lost their cause

And how about GB? wasn't it a part of Kashmir? What has happened to it now? 

Your islam has not been able to protect Bangladesh and has not prevented the unrest in Balochistan.


----------



## Jackdaws

Al-zakir said:


> Nice!!!!


 
I am not saying this to really annoy anyone - but do they pray like this before every match? If Yousuf Youhana, when he was Christian or Kaneria, a Hindu were part of the team - wouldn't they feel - "We are not part of the team" - if the rest of the team prayed, and they were not included? I've never seen the Indian team pray in public - come to think of it, I have never seen any other cricket team pray in public.


----------



## Bhim

Mahdi said:


> ^^^^we know how they take orders in sharm el shaikh and mumbai attacks.
> pakistani media doing the same i believe.



Yesss, what happened in Mumbai attacks?????


----------



## forcetrip




----------



## jayron

Omar1984 said:


> Not for Hindu majority India that is 100% certain.
> 
> Go back to worshipping your Hindu masters fake indian "muslim".


 
I hope your Arab masters are happy with your service..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

jayron said:


> Looks like Azad Kashmir is more oppressed than the Indian side. They seem to want freedom too. At least the Indian government lets the Kashmiris choose their leaders while Pak government appoints it. Check this link out:
> 
> BBC News - The Kashmiri fighters who lost their cause
> 
> And how about GB? wasn't it a part of Kashmir? What has happened to it now?
> 
> Your islam has not been able to protect Bangladesh and has not prevented the unrest in Balochistan.


 
Islam is not the force like army to protect the regional boundaries, its a force to protect you from inner evils as well as outer threats.
learn about islam first.


----------



## Kinetic

There were Pakistani supporters in Kashmir valley is nothing new but it increased due to 20 years violence and presence of army for long time thanks to Pakistani policies. But still largest number of people will cheer for India. Kashmirs actively helped during Kargil war. Visit outside the valley and see the supports for India.


----------



## graphican

Hay guys.. 

I am honest I can scene Pakistan winning already.. I don't know if this works for you but I have a way to peak into the future. I ask myself question "Is something going to happen?Yes:No" and then I stop thinking and give myself few moments of silence and then I get an answer from my innerself which is 99% dependable. I have tested this procedure 10s of times, specially in moments like that times and again and it proved true!. 

Now I have asked myself 2 times in the last 2 days and answer was YES!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

jayron said:


> I hope your Arab masters are happy with your service..


 
dont say bad words about Arabs, dont associate wrong deeds of some with most Arabs.


----------



## jayron

mikkix said:


> Islam is not the force like army to protect the regional boundaries, its a force to protect you from inner evils as well as outer threats.
> learn about islam first.


 
Don't you guys have the muslim brotherhood that should hold you together always?


----------



## Myth_buster_1

well thats just called being a Pakistani! 
Well Lets all pray that Pak wins.


----------



## graphican

Lol.. TRUE! But in the past when I was the same Pakistani and Pakistan was playing against the same team, I had got "No" too... but good it is "Yes this time".


----------



## Evil Flare

but why i am feeling opposite ... 

u know its 4 28 AM here & i am not sleeping .. i will sleep after 7 hours so i will not have to see the match .. b/c my heart will be dharking very fast & its not good for my health

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9




----------



## mikkix

jayron said:


> Don't you guys have the muslim brotherhood that should hold you together always?


 
yes we had it for a while in the past and we will get it again for the time being at the near end. At currently, Now we dont have it.


----------



## madooxno9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

mikkix said:


> yes we had it for a while in the past and we will get it again for the time being at the near end. At currently, Now we dont have it.


 
Lol.. is it like Austin Power's Mojo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

Jackdaws said:


> I am not saying this to really annoy anyone - but do they pray like this before every match? If Yousuf Youhana, when he was Christian or Kaneria, a Hindu were part of the team - wouldn't they feel - "We are not part of the team" - if the rest of the team prayed, and they were not included? I've never seen the Indian team pray in public - come to think of it, I have never seen any other cricket team pray in public.


 
India is a secular country as they feel so they dont need religion to come in games.
It doesn't matter who joined them in the prayers or not whether muslims or non muslims, its all about beliefs that how you calm down yourself.
not participating in the prayers does't mean that they are not part of the team. Like suppose india wins any match and some indians players starts drinking wines for celebration in dressing room and some muslims players in indian team not participating in it then it really does mean that they are not part of the team. 
i guess you got answers.


----------



## Omar1984

jayron said:


> Lol.. is it like Austin Power's Mojo?


 
you hindu bharatis will never understand Muslims...


----------



## ares

Omar1984 said:


> you hindu bharatis will never understand Muslims...


 
No, but we understand your Takfiri mindset.


----------



## mikkix

jayron said:


> Lol.. is it like Austin Power's Mojo?


 
its rigwedas bhawishwani...


----------



## mikkix

ares said:


> No, but we understand your Takfiri mindset.


 
can you explain takfiri islam.


----------



## StingRoy

jayron said:


> Lol.. is it like Austin Power's Mojo?


 
Man that was classic...


----------



## ares

mikkix said:


> can you explain takfiri islam.


 
Yes, it is very prevalent in your country..when a person thinks that he is the only self righteous Muslim on the face of the earth and everybody else around him is a Kafir and then blows them up( in Taliban's case )...but you can see symptoms of that here too.


----------



## mikkix

Omar1984 said:


> you hindu bharatis will never understand Muslims...


 
bro there is no such religion called hinduism, either you should used hindu or bhartis. Both are same...
they are in a nutshell to relocate themselves of where they could put themselves. Hope get succeeded sooner or later.


----------



## mikkix

ares said:


> Yes, it is very prevalent in your country..when a person thinks that he is the only self righteous Muslim on the face of the earth and everybody else around him is a Kafir and then blows them up( in Taliban's case )...but you can see symptoms of that here too.


 
come out of your illusions of delusions. You need a landing gear.


----------



## Hulk

I also feel we are loosing, just getting feeling luck is with Pakistan.


----------



## ares

mikkix said:


> come out of your illusions of delusions. You need a landing gear.


 
Do explain ..where I am wrong.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

forget omer1984, & other member's who likes to flame be it indian or pakistani just enjoy the game its an indian vs pakistan semi-final in world cup cricket just ignore the trouble makers & both indian -pakistani members enjoy the game best of luck to both the great team's & kindly keep it an india-pakistan national symbol thread & please avoid Islam as i am an non-indian-non-pakistani muslim & i dont want my religion to be used for nationalism of be it 160 million indian muslims or 170 million pakistani ones please keep Islam out of this ISLAM is not pakistan nor india it does not belongs to
respected mr.gandhi or respected mr.jinnah

thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ammyy

Thodi der ruk jao tum bhi yahi ho ham bhi yahi hai ....


----------



## mikkix

ares said:


> Do explain ..where I am wrong.


 
taliban is not an islamic sect.
90% of muslim majority doesn't cares who follows what sects.
Most of them sects agrees basic principles.
NO sects claiming others kafirs except some counted idiots irrespective of any sects.
They all believed that Islam will revived in the future.


----------



## graphican

Aamir, 

You know there is so much disappointment in Pakistan at the moment that Pakistan has hardly heard of anything good in the past several years or roughly a decade. We went under earthquakes, then saw wars on our western borders, bomb-blasts, terrorism, sinking economy, the worst floods, worst leadership and misery all around. As a Nation, what more have we got to loose today? What are you afraid off? We have been hardened to limits and I cannot think if Pakistanis can go further low beyond this point. In statistics, its called "hitting the bottom" and we are at the bottom. 

Now this little even it our opportunity to cheer and breath again.. don't miss it. If God forbid we lost, we will only feel as low as we are feeling since years but if we won, that is going to illuminate millions of hearts and spark joy on lips that we could not witness in years. If Pakistan looses, you loose nothing.. rathe we don't have anything to loose further but if I, you and we won, the sky will be ours!

After years, I saw few guys dancing on music in the middle of street last night.. I haven't seen people more happy than I saw them tonight. Match is yet to be played but they are happy already.. look how starved we are for these moment of joy in our lives. Let these moments reach you and let this match bring a new spark in you. Bet your hope at Pakistan.. its worth it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

mikkix said:


> taliban is not an islamic sect.
> 90% of muslim majority doesn't cares who follows what sects.
> Most of them sects agrees basic principles.
> NO sects claiming others kafirs except some counted idiots irrespective of any sects.
> They all believed that Islam will revived in the future.


 
I know Taliban is not a sect..it is an ideology..the word Taliban it self mean Talibi ilm(student)...they were originally the students of Pakistani Madarsas in NWFP.

But they promote Takifiri ideology amongst their cadres to convince them to blow fellow Muslims..like your countrymen.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Jackdaws said:


> I am not saying this to really annoy anyone - but do they pray like this before every match? If Yousuf Youhana, when he was Christian or Kaneria, a Hindu were part of the team - wouldn't they feel - "We are not part of the team" - if the rest of the team prayed, and they were not included? I've never seen the Indian team pray in public - come to think of it, I have never seen any other cricket team pray in public.


 
Dude dont you think that everyone should have freedom to practice their religon..I am sure Pakistani team would not mind if any christian or hindu player follow their religious obligation..Its not discrimination but its your basic right of practice your religon no matter where you are and rest i think MIKKIX explained it well
All religon have different ways of praying..i even pray at work during my break time and its in public too because i cannot find a private room for just my praying..


----------



## mikkix

ares said:


> I know Taliban is not a sect..it is an ideology..the word Taliban it self mean Talibi ilm(student)...they were originally the students of Pakistani Madarsas in NWFP.
> 
> But they promote Takifiri ideology amongst their cadres to convince them to blow fellow Muslims..like your countrymen.


 
*they are not the students of madarssas of NWFP only. they are migrants of all over the world.*
dont associate this ideology with islam or pakistan.
americans thinks they are right in War on terror, claiming others are wrong.
Indians thinks they are right in claiming kashmir, claiming kashmiris are wrong,
same goes with Israelis, Russians, Koreans, Hitler. 
if taliban or muslims have takfiri mindset then what about above.
Ohhhh your takfiri mindset claims that you are right and put you in a position to reclaim of what you dont have.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Hi guys..well i hope Pakistan wins..but i have a prediction.i hope it goes wrong but still i'd like to share it with you which tells that india is going to be victorious today.
If india bats first..they would score between 320-340 and they would restrict Pakistan within 230
If Pakistan bats first...they would score 260-270 and it will be chasen by india with 4 or 5 wickets in hand ...i hope my prediction goes wrong.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jayron said:


> Don't you guys have the muslim brotherhood that should hold you together always?


 
belief hold you together not land..you can born to any land..you can come from any nationalities ..if you have common belief then you have common interests..again pakistai hindu will be more closer to indian hindu than those muslims in india because they have same way of living which they adopted from hindusim thats how peoples keep their religous indentity alive in different countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

GOD only know what is going to happen in future and we can only hope good for paksitan but dont claim that you are sure before even match started


----------



## ares

mikkix said:


> *they are not the students of madarssas of NWFP only. they are migrants of all over the world.*
> dont associate this ideology with islam or pakistan.



Don't confuse Mujahideen fighting in Afghanistan with Taliban..ie All Taliban were Mujahideen but not Mujahideen were Taliban.

Besides I clearly mentioned the "original Taliban" in my post..how do you think they got that name..they were in fact educated/trained in CIA-Saudi funded Madrasahs in NWFP during Soviet invasion of Afghanistan. 



mikkix said:


> americans thinks they are right in War on terror, claiming others are wrong.
> Indians thinks they are right in claiming kashmir, claiming kashmiris are wrong,
> same goes with Israelis, Russians, Koreans, Hitler.
> if taliban or muslims have takfiri mindset then what about above.
> Ohhhh your takfiri mindset claims that you are right and put you in a position to reclaim of what you dont have.


 
but you see rest of the world, does not blow its own people to prove they are right..they rather blow their enemies..but with Takfiri midset..any one who slightly disagrees with you become a Kafir and wajib-ul-Qatl...thats the difference.


----------



## U-571

BlackenTheSky said:


> Hi guys..well i hope Pakistan wins..but i have a prediction.i hope it goes wrong but still i'd like to share it with you which tells that india is going to be victorious today.
> If india bats first..they would score between 320-340 and they would restrict Pakistan within 230
> If Pakistan bats first...they would score 260-270 and it will be chasen by india with 4 or 5 wickets in hand ...i hope my prediction goes wrong.


 
yr last time werent you speak in the same tone against pak-windians match, in the same gloomy tone, that windies will out class us, well this time u r jinxing this thread too, rnt u???


----------



## jayron

Raja.Pakistani said:


> belief hold you together not land..you can born to any land..you can come from any nationalities ..if you have common belief then you have common interests..again pakistai hindu will be more closer to indian hindu than those muslims in india because they have same way of living which they adopted from hindusim thats how peoples keep their religous indentity alive in different countries


 
So you think you have more in common with a malaysian or Chinese muslim than with your own countrymen of different religion?


----------



## zurich

Well kashmiri brothers always pray for Pakistan's win over india ad its open fact


----------



## zurich

jayron said:


> So you think you have more in common with a malaysian or Chinese muslim than with your own countrymen of different religion?


yes we have more common with Chinese Malaysian Muslim coz we are Muslims part of single ummah.


----------



## mikkix

ares said:


> *Don't confuse Mujahideen fighting in Afghanistan with Taliban..ie All Taliban were Mujahideen but not Mujahideen were Taliban.*
> Besides I clearly mentioned the *"original Taliban"* in my post..how do you think they got that name..they were in fact educated/trained in CIA-Saudi funded Madrasahs in NWFP during Soviet invasion of Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> but you see rest of the world, does not blow its own people to prove they are right..they rather blow their enemies..but with Takfiri midset..any one who slightly disagrees with you become a Kafir and wajib-ul-Qatl...thats the difference.


 
wrong not all taliban are mujahideens. 
wow you believed in original taliban and fake taliban. 
then you get your answers of whom fake talibans are.

as you pointed out about the fake and original ones.
the fake ones are blowing the bombs to kill their enemies by not considering their own people. 
Enemies=original taliban+Pakistani people.


----------



## ares

mikkix said:


> wrong not all taliban are mujahideens.
> wow you believed in original taliban and fake taliban.
> then you get your answers of whom fake talibans are.
> 
> as you pointed out about the fake and original ones.
> the fake ones are blowing the bombs to kill their enemies.
> Enemies=original taliban+Pakistani people.


 
No I don't but...
I called them mujahideen not because I have special sanctity for the word, but because thats what they were known..when they were fighting the Soviets but now a days since they have started fighting Ameircans and the Pakistani state..they are rather known as terrorists.


----------



## mikkix

Mahdi said:


> mate you are a pakistani and using indian flag, we dont believe in types of talibans as an indians.
> you think that insurgency in afghanistan is not terrorism but Jihad. Amazing.
> different indian point of view.
> good to hear that.


 
I guess you are right..


----------



## ares

Mahdi said:


> mate you are a pakistani and using indian flag, we dont believe in types of talibans as an indians.
> you think that insurgency in afghanistan is not terrorism but Jihad. Amazing.
> different indian point of view.
> good to hear that.


 
you are getting it all wrong.


----------



## zurich

ares said:


> Don't confuse Mujahideen fighting in Afghanistan with Taliban..ie All Taliban were Mujahideen but not Mujahideen were Taliban.
> 
> Besides I clearly mentioned the "original Taliban" in my post..how do you think they got that name..they were in fact educated/trained in CIA-Saudi funded Madrasahs in NWFP during Soviet invasion of Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> but you see rest of the world, does not blow its own people to prove they are right..they rather blow their enemies..but with Takfiri midset..any one who slightly disagrees with you become a Kafir and wajib-ul-Qatl...thats the difference.


Those talibans who fight NATO and india are freedom fighters and those like ATTP are terrorists.get ur facts straight.Even L-e-T which fight India is freedom fighters.Real terrorists is your army in kashmir.


----------



## ares

zurich said:


> Those talibans who fight NATO and india are freedom fighters and those like ATTP are terrorists.get ur facts straight.Even L-e-T which fight India is freedom fighters.Real terrorists is your army in kashmir.


 
Ya keep believing that until they too turn against you, like your previous pets and start blowing up your market places.


----------



## Comet

They used to say Pathans and Sardars are "Bewaqoof".. today one of these "Bewaqoofs" is going to make a lot of people happy


----------



## zurich

Leave aside Kashmir even Indian muslims support pakistan team in cricket.And those indian muslims who dont support pakistan team they are Qadiani and munafiq.


----------



## Ammyy

zurich said:


> Those talibans who fight NATO and india are freedom fighters and those like ATTP are terrorists.get ur facts straight.Even L-e-T which fight India is freedom fighters.Real terrorists is your army in kashmir.


 
I know I know 


This thinking make your good image in this world 

You make category of terrorism good terrorism and bad terrorism 

Thts why now a days Pakistan called safe heaven for terrorist


----------



## zurich

ares said:


> Ya keep believing that until they too turn against you, like your previous pets and start blowing up your market places.


 
Those who have turned against us we are successfully eliminating them and those who are against you we have successfully helped them and will do so in future too.


----------



## zurich

DRDO said:


> I know I know
> 
> 
> This thinking make your good image in this world
> 
> You make category of terrorism good terrorism and bad terrorism
> 
> Thts why now a days *Pakistan called safe heaven for terrorist*


wrong.
Pakistan is safe haevens for the freedom fighters and Soilders of Allah(SWT) against the Kafirs hindu zionist and crusaders of west.


----------



## Ammyy

zurich said:


> wrong.
> Pakistan is safe haevens for the freedom fighters and Soilders of Allah(SWT) against the Kafirs hindu zionist and crusaders of west.


 
Ohh so thts good terrorism


And what about TTP ???


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jayron said:


> So you think you have more in common with a malaysian or Chinese muslim than with your own countrymen of different religion?


 
Yes you are right because religon is your way of living and peoples even adjust their culture according to their religon so when a chinese become muslim he will stop eating pork why? He will stop drinking wine? he will avoid pre-martial affairs etc ec he will prefer to give his daugher or sister to pakistani muslim than non muslim chinese

so basically he shape his culture according to his religon..i have seen in uk that many indian muslims prefer that their house mates are from any muslim countries so that its easy for them to share same foods as obviously you cannot stop hindu house mate to not eat pork if he love eating it and same is true for hindu and sikh that they prefer to live within their community..it dont really mean that you hate each others

My forefathers were hindu Rajpout who were converted into islam and we still have many hindu Rajpout in india who did not converted into islam now if national identity was stronger than religous indetity..i would have feeling more closer to hindu Rajpout than my pakistani fellows but no its not the case..I feel more closer to muslim than hindu rajpout


----------



## ajay

Your gonna loseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## zurich

We will win and we we'll prevail over India.coz we have to save the honour of poonam pandey by winning over india.


----------



## mikkix

zurich said:


> Those who have turned against us we are successfully eliminating them and those who are against you we have successfully helped them and will do so in future too.


 
common dude where you come from???
we dont believe in helping any outfits against anyone. you are too young for this debate. 
leave it. Plz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Jackdaws said:


> I am not saying this to really annoy anyone - but do they pray like this before every match? If Yousuf Youhana, when he was Christian or Kaneria, a Hindu were part of the team - wouldn't they feel - "We are not part of the team" - if the rest of the team prayed, and they were not included? I've never seen the Indian team pray in public - come to think of it, I have never seen any other cricket team pray in public.


 
It's O.K. A Muslim need to pay visit to his master all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=109812139080183


----------



## ajay

We gonna do the job and send you packing bye bye


----------



## mikkix

this thread is rolling now, see you, Bye
TC.


----------



## zurich

Look at Afridi he is sher.





Dhoni really looks meek mouse


----------



## ares

zurich said:


> Those who have turned against us we are successfully eliminating them and those who are against you we have successfully helped them and will do so in future too.


 
Ya but those terrorists groups, who you previously trained against us are now against you too and now prefer killing you instead eg Harkat-ul-Mujahideen, Jaish-e-Muhammad or the so called Punjabi Taliban.


----------



## ajay

Afridi acting big tough guy but Dhoni is quiet like mouse who will get the cheese in the end


----------



## zurich

Zaki said:


> *Be Afridi, Be Very Afridi!*


Regarding your signature just a little change....


*Be Afraidi, Be Very Afraid-He!*


----------



## Hyde




----------



## zurich




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zurich

Whole India will cry like this today after Pakistani win...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

I think many Pakistanis would find their lives have become more easier and stress free if they stop watching and paying attention to Indian media, esp. the news outlets. Let'em do their thing, why are you listening to them and getting worked up over their nonsense.


----------



## zombieland

U-571 said:


> *our media is basically correct and choses right people for right job in the first place, they have basic common sense...*



NICE JOKE BRO .... U MADE MY DAY ...


----------



## harsh1488

why do pakistani watch indian news channel?dont you have your own to watch 
i have never met an indian wo watches pakkistani news channel


----------



## zombieland

mikkix said:


> Indian Army is calling all the shots of indian media. indian media is basically handicapped.


 
Another one !!!!! .... really ????? ... can you comment on our media and how Army handles it ....


----------



## Al-zakir

147 page already.


----------



## zurich




----------



## Bhim

mikkix said:


> common dude where you come from???
> we dont believe in helping any outfits against anyone. you are too young for this debate.
> leave it. Plz


 
Sach bolne do, sach nikal raha hai, parda daalne se sach nahi chupp sakta..

Terrorism will not get you anywhere..


----------



## harsh1488

i dont have problem with them supporting pakistan,we wouldnt even mind if they leave india and go to pakistan surely our govt will give them a businees class ticket if they do so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

BlackenTheSky said:


> Hi guys..well i hope Pakistan wins..but i have a prediction.i hope it goes wrong but still i'd like to share it with you which tells that india is going to be victorious today.
> If india bats first..they would score between 320-340 and they would restrict Pakistan within 230
> If Pakistan bats first...they would score 260-270 and it will be chasen by india with 4 or 5 wickets in hand ...i hope my prediction goes wrong.




?????? By what calculations you came to such conclusions??

Both are good and strong..


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zurich

graphican said:


> Hay guys..
> 
> I am honest I can scene Pakistan winning already.. I don't know if this works for you but I have a way to peak into the future. I ask myself question "Is something going to happen?Yes:No" and then I stop thinking and give myself few moments of silence and then I get an answer from my innerself which is 99% dependable. I have tested this procedure 10s of times, specially in moments like that times and again and it proved true!.
> 
> Now I have asked myself 2 times in the last 2 days and answer was YES!


Thats intuition dear.Most of time our intuitions guide us about good or bad.and sure Pakistan will win today.


----------



## zurich

how many indians know about history of Mohali?Whats the significance of Mohali?


----------



## zurich

By the way its* raining *in mohali since last night which is good sign coz it will help our seamers to finish up indian batting line up with in 100-150 total.


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/chandigarh/Rain-gives-fans-a-scare/articleshow/7821734.cms


----------



## The HBS Guy

zurich said:


> how many indians know about history of Mohali?Whats the significance of Mohali?


 
We will make history tonight in Mohali...








































After that everyone's gonna know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zurich

Rain in Mohali is Send by Allah to help pakistani team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

Couple of jokes from Chandigarh........

Indian friend: How Kamran Akmal teaches alphabets to his son?....A for Akmal, B for Ball, C for Catch, D for Drop.....

Pakistani friend: (In dabang style) Kal Zaheer ko itna Chhakka marunga ke woh bhul jayega ke border kodhar hai aur boundary kidhar....

(Then they went together for dinner. Hope after lot of shouting, leg pulling and cursing and abusing we will become friends again once match is over.........till then ......


----------



## sab

zurich said:


> Rain in Mohali is Send by Allah to help pakistani team.



Are yeh rain nehi........Uparwalaka bhi pasina chut raha hai yeh decide korne me ke kis ko jitaye yeh match........

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------




gaurav ganguly said:


> i believe Pakistani bowling attack will butt rape us



You open a fake id just to post it?


----------



## Omar1984

genmirajborgza786 said:


> forget omer1984, & other member's who likes to flame be it indian or pakistani just enjoy the game its an indian vs pakistan semi-final in world cup cricket just ignore the trouble makers & both indian -pakistani members enjoy the game best of luck to both the great team's & kindly keep it an india-pakistan national symbol thread & please avoid Islam as i am an non-indian-non-pakistani muslim & i dont want my religion to be used for nationalism of be it 160 million indian muslims or 170 million pakistani ones please keep Islam out of this ISLAM is not pakistan nor india it does not belongs to
> respected mr.gandhi or respected mr.jinnah
> 
> thank you


 
You are definately another indian bharati hiding behind false flags like so many indians often do.

I've been in this forum for 3 years now, and everytime an indian bharati troll says something negative about Pakistan and Pakistanis, you give a quick thanks to that troll and run along.

As for how Islam has an impact on Pakistan, I dont need to tell you how Pakistan came into existence and that is an entirely huge topic on its own.

The fact is Islamic Republic of Pakistan is the 2nd largest Islamic country in the world and has the 2nd largest Muslim population in the world. 97% of Islamic Republic of Pakistan's total population is Muslim and less than 14% of India's population is Muslim. So yes, Islam is a major part of Islamic Republic of Pakistan and Islam belongs to Islamic Republic of Pakistan and to the entire world.

And the Cricket Team of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan are all Muslims.








*Long Live Islamic Republic of Pakistan.*

*Death to the enemies of Islamic Republic of Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

If it rains and there is no match, Pakistan will automatically go to final because of points and run rate.


----------



## zurich

harsh1488 said:


> i dont have problem with them supporting pakistan,we wouldnt even mind if they leave india and go to pakistan surely our govt will give them a businees class ticket if they do so


They will go along with their land property out of Indian union to Pakistan.


----------



## blain2

If the re-scheduling to Thursday also gets rained out then what you state is correct. I think the match is bound to happen either tomorrow or on Thursday.


----------



## Karachiite

It has to happen today.


----------



## Omar1984

Kashmiris want Pakistan to win World Cup Semi Final. 
Massive Kashmiri croud shouting Long Live Pakistan in India Occupied Kashmir.


----------



## zurich

History was made at Mohali during Aurangzeb time and it will be repeated today.


----------



## jaunty

It's bright and sunny in Mohali. Just saw it on NDTV, they interviewed a Met guy who said no chance of rain today. So game on.


----------



## RiazHaq

Indian Prime Minister Mr. Manmohan Singh has invited his Pakistani counterpart Mr. Yousuf Raza Gilani to watch India-Pakistan World Cup semifinal at Mohali on Wednesday March 30 2011 for what is being described as "cricket diplomacy" between the two nuclear-armed South Asian rivals.

History of Cricket Diplomacy:

This "cricket diplomacy" goes back to February 1987 when former Pakistani President General Zia-ul-Haq went to India to watch a Test match between the two sides as part of his "cricket for peace initiative". This meeting did help lower the temperature that had been raised when India held large military exercises near the Pakistani border in Rajhastan and Pakistan responded by amassing its troops at the India-Pakistan border. Though Pakistan did win the Test series, the effect of diplomacy did not last long in helping resolve any of the longstanding issues between the two South Asian neighbors.

The last time India and Pakistan engaged in "cricket diplomacy" was when President Musharraf was invited by PM Manmohan Singh on April 17, 2005, the match ended very badly for India. Pakistan beat India by 143 runs, propelled by Afridi's 134 runs.

Here's how President Musharraf described it:

_Unfortunately for my hosts, the match turned out to be an embarrassment for India because one of Pakistan's star batsmen, Shahid Afridi, clobbered virtually every ball that the Indians bowled at him. Many of his hits headed straight for our VIP enclosure. Like any normal cricket fan I wanted to jump out of my seat shouting and clapping, but I had to control my enthusiasm in deference to my hosts.

Before the match was over, we left for our discussions. It goes without saying that I was dying to get back to the exciting match. So during our official one-on-one meeting I suggested to the prime minister that we go back to see the last hour of the match and also distribute the prizes. I made him agree in spite of his concerns about security. But then, as the meeting continued, my staff kept sending in notes informing me about the collapse of the Indian team when its turn came to bat. India's entire team got out long before the end of the game. Tightly repressing any outward signs of my inner joy, I had to inform Manmohan Singh that the Indian team's batting had been wasted and there was no point in another visit to the stadium.

Boys will be boys, some might say, but they obviously don't know cricket, or the importance of a match between Pakistan and India._



Policy Making:

Indian security analysts and politicians regularly blame Pakistan for the failure of past bilateral diplomatic efforts by citing what they believe is the adverse role of Pakistani military in framing Pakistan's policy toward India. This rationale, however, does not explain why the diplomatic initiatives undertaken by Pakistani military leaders from General Zia to General Musharraf have not borne fruit.

A more rational explanation for the policy failures has recently surfaced in secret US embassy cables leaked by Wikileaks and published by The Hindu. After a meeting with India's National Security Adviser and former Indian intelligence chief M.K. Narayanan in August 2009, American Ambassador Timothy Roemer concluded that Prime Minister Manmohan Singh was isolated within his own government in his great belief in talks and negotiations with Pakistan.

Sharm al-Shaikh Summit:

Roemer said that although Narayanan's hawkish stance on Pakistan was well known, his willingness to distance himself from his boss [Manmohan Singh] in an initial courtesy call would suggest that PM Singh is more isolated than we thought within his own inner circle in his effort to "trust but verify" and pursue talks with Pakistan particularly in the wake of the hammering his government took from opposition for the July Sharm al-Sheikh statement with [Pakistan Prime Minister Yusuf Raza] Gilani.

Agra Summit:

In the aftermath of the failure of the 2002 Agra Summit with former Indian Prime Minister Atal Behari Vajpayee, former Pakistani President Musharraf said the two leaders were close to a historic agreement until an Indian bureaucrat Vivek Katju conspired with India's entrenched security hawks to insist on changes unacceptable to Pakistan.

Resolution of Kashmir:

Kashmir remains the single most explosive unresolved issue between India and Pakistan, and President Musharraf devoted a lot of his energies with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to try and resolve it. The formula envisioned soft or porous borders in Kashmir with freedom of movement for the Kashmiris; exceptional autonomy or "self-governance" within each region of Kashmir; phased demilitarization of all regions; and finally, a "joint supervisory mechanism," with representatives from India, Pakistan and all parts of Kashmir, to oversee the plans implementation. It appears now that the hawkish Indian security establishment has succeeded in scuttling the peace efforts based on the Musharraf formula.

Future:

Pakistan has to be willing to take bold initiatives for peace and harmony in South Asia. But it takes two to tango. As long as the Indian hawkish security establishment remains in charge of India's Pakistan policy, there is very little chance of success of any initiatives, including the latest round of cricket diplomacy in Mohali.

Haq's Musings: India-Pakistan Cricket Diplomacy at Mohali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Abbey, why the hell match need to start this late? God dammit, it will be 4 AM here.   

If I can not stay up that late then Pakistan may win Insh'Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burger Boy

!&#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1740;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1670; &#1729;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575; &#1548; &#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608; &#1662;&#1740;&#1575;&#1604;&#1729; &#1711;&#1575;&#1572; &#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1662;&#1740;&#1608; &#1711;&#1575;



&#9790;&#9734; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1586;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#9790;&#9734;


----------



## SMC

Will this thread become the biggest ever thread on defence.pk?


----------



## Burger Boy

Shahid Afridi hamara captain nehi, hamara general hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

with the 32000+ views and 2200 replies before the match its seems the answer YES


----------



## StingRoy

SMC said:


> Will this thread become the biggest ever thread on defence.pk?


Depends on what is the earlier record? ... but I have a feeling it will obliterate all records.


----------



## arihant

mikkix said:


> bro there is no such religion called hinduism, either you should used hindu or bhartis. Both are same...
> they are in a nutshell to relocate themselves of where they could put themselves. Hope get succeeded sooner or later.


 
And ISLAM and Pakistan you mean.


----------



## zurich




----------



## ameer219

In how many hours is The match starting?


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

SMC said:


> Will this thread become the biggest ever thread on defence.pk?


 
Naah, there's the 'Whatever' thread, not to mention my personal favourite - 'Shoaib Malik Sania Mirza' thread


----------



## Kompromat

I smell something is on fire -- can you guys smell anything


----------



## zurich




----------



## twoplustwoisfour

ameer219 said:


> In how many hours is The match starting?


 
302 minutes... and counting...

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




ameer219 said:


> In how many hours is The match starting?


 
302 minutes... and counting...


----------



## arihant

Aeronaut said:


> I smell something is on fire -- can you guys smell anything


 
Ya I can... See the words used.

Good Taliban, bad Taliban.
Elimination of Zionist Hindus.

I guess all knows from where fire is there. God bless ignorants.


----------



## SMC

StingRoy said:


> Depends on what is the earlier record? ... but I have a feeling it will obliterate all records.


 
Whatever thread has 33,000 replies. But I have a feeling this thread will go far beyond that. Maybe 50,000.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

SMC said:


> Whatever thread has 33,000 replies. But I have a feeling this thread will go far beyond that. Maybe 50,000.


 
This thread does not have the longevity. Whoever wins, I'm sure their countrymen will start to troll on this thread, and this will be eventually closed by the mods within this week.


----------



## SMC

By the way that was my first reply in this thread. 

Shows how much I care about this game.


----------



## Roybot

Pakistan team is under immense pressure today. Why you ask? Ager jeet gaye to phir se English bolni paregi  This Pakistani girls fb status!


----------



## MZUBAIR

I think, media has converted this game more special......

Bechare Indian team ko pata hai hare tu ghar anday paray gain


----------



## MZUBAIR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> 302 minutes... and counting...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 302 minutes... and counting...


 
Wt abt the ground sitituaition......I heard it was heavy raining last night


----------



## MZUBAIR

I am Afridi. I am Imran. I am Wasim. I am Waqar. I am the final at Melbourne. I am the final at Lord's. I am the last ball at Sharjah. I am the inventor of doosra. I am the inventor of reverse swing. I am the King of Swing. I am the nightmare between wickets. I am the 100 miles/hr Rawalpindi Express. I am Boom Boom. I am the unpredictable. I am the 175 million hearts beating for one prayer.
I AM PAKISTAN &#9829;&#9829;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## StingRoy

Aeronaut said:


> I smell something is on fire -- can you guys smell anything


 
The source must be close to you... we can't smell a thing...


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

MZUBAIR said:


> Wt abt the ground sitituaition......I heard it was heavy raining last night


 
It was just a passing shower. It's bright and sunny in the morning.

No chance of the match getting rained out...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Pakistan PM to discuss all issues during India visit*

Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani will visit India on Wednesday for one day on the invitation of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to watch the ICC World Cup semi-final between Pakistan and India.

*The two prime ministers are expected to have a conversation on all issues of mutual interest on the sidelines of the cricket match, said a foreign office statement issued here Tuesday.
*
The Indian premier will also host a dinner meeting in the honour of his Pakistani counterpart, the statement added.

Prime Minister Gilani will be accompanied, inter-alia, by important political leaders, members of the federal cabinet and parliamentarians.

Prime Minister Gilani&#8217;s presence in Mohali signifies the tremendous enthusiasm of the people of Pakistan for cricket. It also coincides with the resumption of the Pakistan-India dialogue process, the statement concluded.

Gilani to discuss all issues during India visit, says FO | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## luckyyy

all this so-called enthusiasm is just media hype..

BCCI want to earn billions out of this one game...


----------



## Omar1984

Zaki said:


>


 
Awesome picture.

*PAKISTAN ZINDABAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Insane

I have a feeling this will not be a very tight contest, This will also not be an one-sided match. This will be more of a regulation match where one side wins with some resources to spare. This will not live up to the hype that surrounds it. 

Guys.. Chill.. This is just another cricket match. One team will win and one will lose. Making it a matter of life and death, pride and shame is pushing it a little too far.

Good luck to both India and Pakistan. 
Let the game begin and the best men on the day win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Let's be nice clean spectators today, and no use of any sort of curses. Praise your team, don't diss the opposing team. Be sportsmanlike.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

zurich said:


> Whole India will cry like this today after Pakistani win...


----------



## BATMAN

Does all include, construction of illegal water dams in violation of water treaty agreement.
After all those dams inflicted many hundred billion dollar loss to Pakistan's economy and masses.

I really hope Gillani will be able to convince singh about halting genocide in occupied Kashmir and granting them freedom.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Insane said:


> I have a feeling this will not be a very tight contest, This will also not be an one-sided match. This will be more of a regulation match where one side wins with some resources to spare. This will not live up to the hype that surrounds it.
> 
> Guys.. Chill.. This is just another cricket match. One team will win and one will lose. Making it a matter of life and death, pride and shame is pushing it a little too far.
> 
> Good luck to both India and Pakistan.
> Let the game begin and the best men on the day win.


 
Good comments...............


----------



## divya

BATMAN said:


> Does all include, construction of illegal water dams in violation of water treaty agreement.
> After all those dams inflicted many hundred billion dollar loss to Pakistan's economy and masses.
> 
> I really hope Gillani will be able to convince singh about halting genocide in occupied Kashmir and granting them freedom.


 
oops you forgot to add hoisting pakistani flag on red fort of delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Two Pakistan India Cricket fans*


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Asim Aquil said:


> Let's be nice clean spectators today, and no use of any sort of curses. Praise your team, don't diss the opposing team. Be sportsmanlike.


 
I'm wearing my green shirt and blue trousers today. 

Aman ki Asha and all that crap


----------



## EjazR

Some interesting news articles on the Semis

*Flashback to 1996, and that joint India-Pakistan team | ummid.com*
*IANS*
New Delhi: Cricket pitch or battleground? As excitement builds up to a frenzy ahead of the India-Pakistan World Cup semifinal and aggressive patriotism rises to the fore on both sides of the border separating the often uneasy neighbours, time perhaps to rewind 15 years back to a sunny morning in Colombo when the two nations played together as one.

It was another time, another place, another World Cup in the subcontinent when Pakistan's Wasim Akram and India's Mohammed Azharuddin led a joint India-Pakistan team to play a friendly in the Sri Lankan capital.

In 1996, Sri Lanka was grappling with the Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam (LTTE) and frequent terror attacks. A couple of months before the World Cup, the group had in January carried out the ferocious Central Bank bombing when some of its cadres drove an explosives laden truck into the highrise building in the heart of Colombo.

Panic was in the air. Australia and West Indies refused to travel to Sri Lanka to play their matches, willing instead to forfeit their points. The Sri Lankan government, and the people, were outraged with then foreign minister Lakshman Kadirgamar castigating Australian Shane Warne's comment - that he could be targeted by a bomber while shopping - with the famous stinging retort: "Shopping is for sissies."

It was in this charged atmosphere that Akram and Azharuddin travelled to Colombo with a joint team to play an exhibition match against the Sri Lankan team at the Premadasa Stadium. It was a sign of subcontinental unity, a symbol of faith in the embattled Sri Lankan government.

Emotions ran high in the packed stadium as the bus with the Indian and Pakistani players drove up and the cricketers walked in. The roar was deafening as grateful Sri Lankans acknowledged the gesture of the Indians and Pakistanis.

There were loud cheers and many a lump in the throat as the three flags went up together - the Indian, Pakistani and the Sri Lankan.

"I will never see something like this again," said an overwhelmed Sri Lankan cricket fan and journalist. The symbolism of that moment was etched in many minds.

The World Cup had begun auspiciously. When Sri Lanka went on to win, beating the Australians, in the finals in Lahore, joyous crowds spilled on to the Galle Face promenade, many hugging the Indians they could find in the crowds to say, "We could not have done this without you."

"I would like to thank Wasim and Azhar for coming over to Colombo when we were in trouble," then captain Arjuna Ranatunga said after the win.

As another World Cup draws to a close a decade-and-a-half later, that sentiment of oneness seems distant.

Sri Lanka is now peaceful, the Tamil Tigers vanquished, and India and Pakistan are locked in an endless cycle of conflict, their rivalries sharpening with the semifinal to be played in Mohali in the Indian Punjab.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has invited his counterpart Yousuf Raza Gilani to watch the match, an effort at lowering tensions labeled as "cricket diplomacy".

Cricket, an abiding obsession in the subcontinent, politics and age-old tensions have made for a combustible mix. As Indians and Pakistanis prepare to watch the match with a zeal bordering on jingoism, everybody knows that this is not just a sport, not just a game.

The baggage of recent history with the two countries playing each other for the first time since the November 2008 terror attacks in Mumbai, blamed on Pakistan, lies heavy. And the pressure builds up on both teams, the hype and rhetoric casting long shadows on what is more than a match.

This is cricket, as only India and Pakistan know it.


----------



## iPhone

Lemme tell you something, whoever wins or looses, celebration or disappointment will only be momentarily - two to three days tops. Next week everyone will have moved on with their lives and this match like everything else, will just become history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

iPhone said:


> Lemme tell you something, whoever wins or looses, celebration or disappointment will only be momentarily - two to three days tops. Next week everyone will have moved on with their lives and this match like everything else, will just become history.


 
Good Comment


----------



## BATMAN

Asim Aquil said:


> Let's be nice clean spectators today, and no use of any sort of curses. Praise your team, don't diss the opposing team. Be sportsmanlike.


 
ICC & indian media need to read your post.

After watching umpiring of today's match you may like to rephrase your advise.


----------



## EjazR

*Indo-Pak Semi-final: Mohali opens hearts & doors to Pak fans - The Economic Times*

NEW DELHI/ CHANDIGARH: For visitors from across India and abroad coming to Mohali to watch the India-Pak world cup semi-final , Chandigarh residents have opened up not only their hearts but also their abodes. The city's government has asked its residents to offer any vacant rooms for two days to people traveling to witness the historic clash. Industrialists from the region who travel to Pakistan for trade started welcoming guests from across the border before the government's announcement .

Locals welcomed Pakistani cricket fans that arrived at the Wagah border with open arms as guests. Pakistani visitors are equally keen to mingle with their brethren across the border. Many of them see this as an opportunity to spread the message of peace. "The purpose of our visit is to show solidarity with both the South Asian teams that have made it so far in the World Cup. We bring with us a message of hope for a peaceful South Asia and pray that our friendly gesture furthers the noble cause of fostering a spirit of camaraderie ," says Saeeda Diep, a peace activist and the founder of Institute for Peace and Secular Studies , Lahore. Head of city's hospitality wing AK Malhotra said that the government wanted to give a warm welcome to all guests and people have responded extremely positively.

The tourism department , responsible for coordinating the availability and demand of accommodation, was able to get about 70 vacancies from people across the city. "Most of them do not want to charge any rent but we have left it (applicable rent) to the property owners," Malhotra added. The India-Pakistan semi-final match at Mohali has become the most sought after contest to be witnessed in the world cup , driving state governments of Chandigarh and Punjab into a tizzy. Chandigarh hotels are reported to be booked but inquiries are still pouring in. Taj Hotel, where the players are staying, has been turned into a fortress.

Central forces will guard the stadium. A multi-tier set-up including Special Protection Group and the National Security Guard will secure Indian and Pakistani political leaders scheduled to arrive in Mohali on Wednesday. Airspace over Chandigarh, Mohali and Panchkula has been declared a no-fly zone and Indian Air Force choppers would be on stand by for surveillance. Fighter jets would also be kept ready at the nearby Ambala air base. Unmanned aerial vehicles, or UAVs, used during the Commonwealth Games in Delhi would carry out air surveys as well.


----------



## luckyyy

cricket Diplomacy at World Cup 2011 will Succeed BCCI to earn billion out of this one game...


----------



## raahi

Sydney 1992 FAKR HAI.. Bangalore 1996 FAKR HAI.. Old Trafford 1999 FAKR HAI.. Centurion 2003 FAKR HAI.. Johannesburg 2007 FAKR HAI..

They have asked many questions on Friday, repeated on Tuesday and like always we will reply on A WEDNESDAY !!!!!!

And today is .....................


----------



## zurich




----------



## IndianTiger

pakistan lost alwayz in wold cup agains india..


----------



## Markus

*WORLD WAR III is today*


----------



## MZUBAIR

raahi said:


> Sydney 1992 FAKR HAI.. Bangalore 1996 FAKR HAI.. Old Trafford 1999 FAKR HAI.. Centurion 2003 FAKR HAI.. Johannesburg 2007 FAKR HAI..
> 
> They have asked many questions on Friday, repeated on Tuesday and like always we will reply on A WEDNESDAY !!!!!!
> 
> And today is .....................


 
None of them was Semi-Final.....


----------



## monitor

Memorable Moments for Pakistan cricket against India 

In the 1986 Australasia cup final in Sharjah, Chetan Sharma, famous for grabbing a hat-trick in a World-Cup, was about to bowl the last bowl of the match with Pakistan needing four runs to win. He bowled a low full-toss outside the leg-stump, which got hit for six by Javed Miandad. This made Sharma a villain in the eyes of Indian fans, and conversely Miandad was hailed as a hero.
In the first test match of the Pakistan-India test series in 1999 India needed 271 runs to win in the fourth innings. With only Tendulkar putting up resistance, with his dismissal and the score on 254, Pakistan tightened the screws and forced an Indian collapse winning the test match by 12 runs.
The 1999 tri series in Australia was a famous one for Pakistan. Although Pakistan did not win the series they were able to beat rivals India in 3 out of the 4 matches they played against India.
A sledging incident involving Javed Miandad and Kiran More where Miandad famously imitated More during a match by jumping up and down on the pitch. A scene questionable, but equally hilarious.
Saeed Anwar struck a superb 194 against India in Chennai, India in 1997. The match was won by Pakistan. It is one of the greatest innings played by a batsman in an ODI breaking Sir Viv Richards previous score of 189*.
Opening batsmen Saeed Anwar struck a match winning 188* against India in the Asian Test Championship in 1999 in India. Pakistan went on to win the match due to this knock.
In the Wills trophy final played in Sharjah, Aaqib Javed claimed a hat trick against India with his best bowling figures of 7/37 off 10 overs.
The first test match of the Asian Test Championship played at Eden Gardens, Calcutta from 1620 February 1999 is arguably the most controversial test encounter the two nations have ever played. The match was and has remained the best-attended cricket match in history with total attendance of around 465,000 people. The game is particularly remembered due to the extraordinary performances by Pakistan's Shoaib Akhtar for 4/71 and 4/47, Saeed Anwar for 188 not out for batting throughout the second innings. Controversy ensued when Tendulkar was run out in the second innings to which the Indian crowd reacted angrily to. It resulted in them causing a riot and the police and officials having to remove most of the crowd and the remainder of the test having to be watched with the stadium near empty, Pakistan eventually won the test by 46 runs.
Pakistan defeated India in the second match of the Carlton and United Series on 10 January 2000, with Waqar Younis and Saqlain Mushtaq making a 43 run partnership and scoring the winning runs off the last ball of the match.
Pakistan won their first ever win in an ICC event against India in the 2004 Champions Trophy in England. With Mohammad Yousuf (Yousaf Youhanna at that time) struck a beautiful knock of 81* and took Pakistan to the winning line.
Salman Butt scored five out of seven centuries of his career against the arch-rivals India in the time when Pakistan need it. Although he scored his debut century also against India at BCCI's Platinum Jubilee Celebration in 2005 at Eden Garden Calcutta which Pakistan had won by six wickets.
In the fifth ODI in Kanpur, 15 April 2005 Shahid Afridi smashed a 45 ball century making him first and third on the list of fastest centuries in ODI cricket (moved down to fourth after Mark Boucher's 44 ball century in 2006).
In the 2006 Karachi test, Pakistan came back from 39/6 in the first innings to win the match convincingly by 341 runs. Thanks to Kamran Akmal's knock of 113 in the first innings and Mohammad Asif's figures of 7/126.
Pakistan won a memorable 2006 series in India. After losing the first two ODI's, Pakistan went on to win the next 4 ODI's clinically claiming the series 4-2. It was a famous win for Pakistan as they were hinted as the weakest Pakistani team to tour India.
Pakistan beat India in 2009 edition of Champions Trophy by 54 runs.
Pakistan will play India in the semi finals of the 2011 ICC world cup on the 30th of March.


----------



## Burger Boy

If Pakistan loses, I will chug a pint of Gau Jal.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Markus said:


> *WORLD WAR III is today.​*


 
Let it be a game of Cricket


----------



## Markus

MZUBAIR said:


> Let it be a game of Cricket


 
The environment is so charged up that its nothing less than a real war.

Armed commandos, anti aircraft guns, AK-47s and even surface to air missiles


----------



## monitor




----------



## Punjabbi Munda

http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/100963-indian-flag-insulted-icc-lawyer.html


----------



## monitor

Markus said:


> *WORLD WAR III is today*


 
Fortunately no body will die today  

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




d1rty Minded said:


> If Pakistan loses, I will chug a pint of Gau Jal.


 
What is this ?


----------



## monitor




----------



## raahi

MZUBAIR said:


> None of them was Semi-Final.....


 
dont worry todays is


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

d1rty Minded said:


> If Pakistan loses, I will chug a pint of Gau Jal.


 
It's good for your health.

Don't forget to post the video


----------



## Markus

Indian astrologers predicting an Indian victory.

Pakistani numerologists predicting a Pakistani victory.


----------



## raahi

monitor said:


>


 
Nice one .........
at last love win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amjad_vantage

If Pakistan wins then turn the face of your AK 47's , Anti air craft guns blah blah towards Gilani and company (Shujat hussain, rehman malik etc) to get us rid of these stiupids as well along with the indian team at ground


----------



## monitor

Markus said:


> Indian astrologers predicting an Indian victory.
> 
> Pakistani numerologists predicting a Pakistani victory.


 
Its prove they are actually fraud .


----------



## Alla hoo




----------



## raahi

amjad_vantage said:


> If Pakistan wins then turn the face of your AK 47's , Anti air craft guns blah blah towards Gilani and company (Shujat hussain, rehman malik etc) to get us rid of these stiupids as well along with the indian team at ground


 
Sorry we are not like that ......... 
take them with u

its so easy to be proud of other victories and blame on their failure ..!!


----------



## EjazR

*A good game is all they want - The Times of India*

ATTARI: The bottom line for cricket fans from Pakistan as well as families of some Pakistan cricket team members was that everyone was looking forward to watch a great cricket match! However, even though the overriding feeling is that of fostering friendship through cricket diplomacy between the two traditionally warring nations, the visiting fans were apprehensive about the host country's reaction, if the match outcome was in favour of the men in green.

Ahsaan Riaz, brother of Wahab Riaz, the left arm pacer of the Pakistan cricket team, said there were some apprehensions back home. "Our women folk are not accompanying us, mainly for this reason, but we hope that our neighbours take winning or losing in their stride, like we did when India defeated Pakistan in Lahore back in 2004.

All of us celebrated their win on the roads,'' he said. His father, Sheikh Sikandar Riaz, however, was quick to dismiss such apprehensions. "We have arrived here in expectation of a good match, whosoever plays well, should win," he said.The participation of his son, Ahsaan, who is bowling extremely well, in the match depends on the team's decision of whether to retain Shoaib Akhtar or replace him with Ahsaan, but the father did not want to comment on the matter. "They are all like my sons. It is up to the team manager to decide whom to pick for the match,'' he said.

Wicket keeper Kamran Akmal and his batsman brother Umar Iqbal will be cheered by their father Mohammad Akram Siddiq who arrived in India, accompanied by two brothers, Adnan, who is also a team member, but is not playing the World Cup, and Rehman. Their three brothers have stayed back to watch the match on TV.

Reacting to cricket diplomacy, Adnan said, "Cricket hoga to hum idhar aayenge aur aap udhar jayenge, aur dosti badhegi (cricket will facilitate travel between the two countries and more friendship). But for now, the teams should only play good cricket."

Pakistan Cricket Board chairman, Ijaz Butt was hopeful about the game's outcome in Pakistan's favour. "Our team is in great form and they are performing exceedingly well," he said.

Meanwhile, there was overall condemnation of Pakistan minster Rehman Malik's controversial statement on 'keeping an eye on the players'. "He does not represent the average Pakistani. I don't know from where the statement came, but Imran Khan has given the perfect retort to him and there is no need to say anything more,'' said Taimur Bandey, an educationist from Lahore.

"It was such a stupid statement, for which he owes an apology to Afridi,'' said fellow politician Mushahid Hussain Sayed. The family members of the cricketers and Ijaz Butt, however, refused to comment on the matter and said that the team's morale was quite high.


----------



## raahi

EjazR said:


> *A good game is all they want - The Times of India*
> 
> ATTARI: The bottom line for cricket fans from Pakistan as well as families of some Pakistan cricket team members was that everyone was looking forward to watch a great cricket match! However, even though the overriding feeling is that of fostering friendship through cricket diplomacy between the two traditionally warring nations, the visiting fans were apprehensive about the host country's reaction, if the match outcome was in favour of the men in green.
> 
> Ahsaan Riaz, brother of Wahab Riaz, the left arm pacer of the Pakistan cricket team, said there were some apprehensions back home. "Our women folk are not accompanying us, mainly for this reason, but we hope that our neighbours take winning or losing in their stride, like we did when India defeated Pakistan in Lahore back in 2004.
> 
> All of us celebrated their win on the roads,'' he said. His father, Sheikh Sikandar Riaz, however, was quick to dismiss such apprehensions. "We have arrived here in expectation of a good match, whosoever plays well, should win," he said.The participation of his son, Ahsaan, who is bowling extremely well, in the match depends on the team's decision of whether to retain Shoaib Akhtar or replace him with Ahsaan, but the father did not want to comment on the matter. "They are all like my sons. It is up to the team manager to decide whom to pick for the match,'' he said.
> 
> Wicket keeper Kamran Akmal and his batsman brother Umar Iqbal will be cheered by their father Mohammad Akram Siddiq who arrived in India, accompanied by two brothers, Adnan, who is also a team member, but is not playing the World Cup, and Rehman. Their three brothers have stayed back to watch the match on TV.
> 
> Reacting to cricket diplomacy, Adnan said, "Cricket hoga to hum idhar aayenge aur aap udhar jayenge, aur dosti badhegi (cricket will facilitate travel between the two countries and more friendship). But for now, the teams should only play good cricket."
> 
> Pakistan Cricket Board chairman, Ijaz Butt was hopeful about the game's outcome in Pakistan's favour. "Our team is in great form and they are performing exceedingly well," he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, there was overall condemnation of Pakistan minster Rehman Malik's controversial statement on 'keeping an eye on the players'. "He does not represent the average Pakistani. I don't know from where the statement came, but Imran Khan has given the perfect retort to him and there is no need to say anything more,'' said Taimur Bandey, an educationist from Lahore.
> 
> "It was such a stupid statement, for which he owes an apology to Afridi,'' said fellow politician Mushahid Hussain Sayed. The family members of the cricketers and Ijaz Butt, however, refused to comment on the matter and said that the team's morale was quite high.


 
Hope match end in field .......

we welcome all the guest.......... hope wil win their heart toooo


----------



## EjazR

*Their heart beats for India now - The Times of India*

AMRITSAR: They have bid adieu to Pakistan, where they used to cheer for the Pakistani cricket team but now their heart beats for India. These are Pakistani nationals who had either migrated to India to settle here or are the Pakistani brides, who had married Indian nationals.

Sahira Maqbool, wife of a Qadian resident Chaudhary Maqbool Ahmad said, that before her marriage she along with her friends and family used to sit glued to the TV set, cheering for Pakistani players.

"But now the situation has changed. I am an Indian now and my heart beats for India and the Indian cricket team," she beamed.

Another Pakistani bride Mobina Kanwal said that she desperately wants India to win, "Else our relatives in Pakistan will quip that they had defeated us."

The Pakistani brides living in Qadian, headquarters of Ahmadiyya Muslims in India, have been waiting to get their Indian citizenship for the past several years.

"If we had got our Indian citizenship, then we would have gone to Mohali to cheer for the Indian team," said Arifa Salim, another Paksitani bride married in India. She said since she was no more a Pakistani national, so she obviously wanted the Indian team to win. "I will be praying to Allaha for the victory of the Indian team," she said.

Jagdish Lal, a resident of Pashouri Mohalla, who migrated to India from Pakistan, three months ago said, "If the match is the way to strengthen ties between the two countries then cricket matches between the two nations should be regular events".

He said as a youth he used to watch almost every international match played in Pakistan and would root for the Pakistani team. "India is now my country and now I pray for their victory," he said.


----------



## monitor




----------



## Markus

Since both PMs and so many other celebrities and dignatories are coming, there is a tremendous stake on both the teams.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Love You Shoiab Akhtar .........................

All Indians, Pakistani and all here must hear his interview to BBC...............U all will enjoy.

Click here !!!

Mashallah.................... May Allah bless u win, Pakistan team


Click here to listen Shoiab Aktar interview to BBC


----------



## Markus

^ That font size is very irritating yaar.


----------



## AvidSpice

At Office!


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

BATMAN said:


> Does all include, construction of illegal water dams in violation of water treaty agreement.
> After all those dams inflicted many hundred billion dollar loss to Pakistan's economy and masses.
> 
> I really hope Gillani will be able to convince singh about halting genocide in occupied Kashmir and granting them freedom.


 
There is really no use talking on water issue since it already under arbitration.

Gilani has already made it clear that Kashmir won't be discussed during this meet.

I guess all they are going to discuss is the performance of their fantasy league teams


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

For today webby, admins and mods should ban themselves.
Let the game begins.


----------



## raahi

MZUBAIR said:


> Love You Shoiab Akhtar .........................
> 
> All Indians, Pakistani and all here must hear his interview to BBC...............U all will enjoy.
> 
> Click here !!!
> 
> 
> Mashallah.................... May Allah bless u win, Pakistan team
> 
> 
> Click here to listen Shoiab Aktar interview to BBC



Ok bro
i am at office cant here
at home I will sure


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

a very patriotic old Mercedes in Model Town.....


----------



## Omar1984

Captain Shahid Afridi's Home in Karachi
















Captain Shahid Afridi's Village

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madooxno9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

is it true Afridi's brother (same guy who was firing M16s after T-20 victory) marched to the border with no ticket and managed to not only enter bharat but also secure a ticket???

i heard the rumour somewhere


----------



## Markus

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> is it true Afridi's brother (same guy who was firing M16s after T-20 victory) marched to the border with no ticket and managed to not only enter bharat but also secure a ticket???
> 
> i heard the rumour somewhere


 
Do you really think this can be true ?


----------



## President Camacho

Anyone in Delhi knows of any good bar with a wide screen TV?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Markus said:


> Do you really think this can be true ?


 
well APPARENTLY he did tell the agents that he is Afridis brother and he has a ticket "on the way"

some bhartis came and brought him the ticket, then he got his visa stamped...again, mere rumour. You know how it works my son, cant always believe everything you hear or read. That's why im asking if anyone here would be more informed

doesnt really matter regardless. There are big screens set up all across the country's cities. Even the guy fixing punctured tyres on the side of the road will be watching very closely.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Patanjali said:


> Anyone in Delhi knows of any good bar with a wide screen TV?


 
Many, I doubt you'll find a seat today though. You need to reserve a seat well in advance today.

Anyways which area in delhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> well APPARENTLY he did tell the agents that he is Afridis brother and he has a ticket "on the way"
> 
> some bhartis came and brought him the ticket, then he got his visa stamped...again, mere rumour. You know how it works my son, cant always believe everything you hear or read. That's why im asking if anyone here would be more informed
> 
> doesnt really matter regardless. There are big screens set up all across the country's cities. Even the guy fixing punctured tyres on the side of the road will be watching very closely.


 
I'll tell u a better story.

He came to the border and told the guards that he was Afridis borther and showed a ticket.

Indian guards interrogated him for four hours bcoz they did not trust him.

After 4 hours once they were able to verify his details he was let off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Patanjali said:


> Anyone in Delhi knows of any good bar with a wide screen TV?


 
Firangi Paani in Gurgaon is quite good for a pint!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## President Camacho

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Many, I doubt you'll find a seat today though. You need to reserve a seat well in advance today.
> 
> Anyways which area in delhi?


 
Anywhere near Dwarka/Mehrauli/Rohini. Not Jamunapar, and not too far away in Gurgaon either.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Patanjali said:


> Anywhere near Dwarka/Mehrauli/Rohini. Not Jamunapar, and not too far away in Gurgaon either.


 
Yaar Rohini is total north Delhi and Mehrauli is South-West. Kahin bhi ja sakte ho!!! Waise try some sports bar in Rohini or District Centre. You might just luck out.

I'm from Mayur Vihar, so can't help you out, sorry. Waise I'm going to CP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

BATMAN said:


> ICC & indian media need to read your post.
> 
> After watching umpiring of today's match you may like to rephrase your advise.



Why dont someone kick this hate monger's .......


----------



## micr0boy

aahhhaa ...this one is interesting huh...u guys want to see pakistan loose this match huh


----------



## President Camacho

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Yaar Rohini is total north Delhi and Mehrauli is South-West. Kahin bhi ja sakte ho!!! Waise try some sports bar in Rohini or District Centre. You might just luck out.
> 
> I'm from Mayur Vihar, so can't help you out, sorry. Waise I'm going to CP...


 
It's just that we are three from each corner in Delhi. And are planning to show off our 'lung power' in whatever bar we can get to 

What place in CP do you think would be good?

Edit: Just found out a place in Dwarka.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Patanjali said:


> It's just that we are three from each corner in Delhi. And are planning to show off our 'lung power' in whatever bar we can get to
> 
> What place in CP do you think would be good?
> 
> Edit: Just found out a place in Dwarka.


 
There are a few good ones like Q'BA or Blue-O. I've got a place reserved at Lido's.

Which place in Dwarka? I've heard there are a lot of good little places that have come up in Dwarka recently...


----------



## Markus

We already have 2400+ replies in this thread.

Guys lets aim for 5000+ replies by the end of todays match.


----------



## hembo

*Match start hone se pehle hi Century!!!!

166 pages and still counting...


Match ke pehle double century ho jayega lagta hain..


I think we need a new thread for the actual match.. lol*


----------



## hembo




----------



## KS

^ Hows the situation in the Gulf ??

Is Cricket fever catching up, especially on this high profile game ?


----------



## Areesh

woh mulk kya jeetay ga FARAZ 

jiskay bachon ko yeh nahi pata-noodles khana hai yah peena hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## micr0boy

Areesh said:


> woh mulk kya jeetay ga FARAZ
> 
> jiskay bachon ko yeh nahi pata-noodles khana hai yah peena hai?



kamse kam hamare yaho wo easily milta h... not like pakistan...


----------



## Mujeeb47

100 minutes left


----------



## Awesome

I hope Pakistani players have a bowling strategy all the way down to Bhaji and not just Sachin, Sehwag and Yuvraj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Karthic Sri said:


> ^ Hows the situation in the Gulf ??
> 
> Is Cricket fever catching up, especially on this high profile game ?


 
At least in my office, all the Indians are in a mood to bunk office after lunch..

I play for a cricket club here. They are arranging projector and screen and food and drinks for this match and the final. So the fever is pretty much there.


----------



## Areesh

micr0boy said:


> kamse kam hamare yaho wo easily milta h... not like pakistan...


 
Harai paas bhi milta hai munnai. Tension na lo.


----------



## hembo

*More DABANG stuff..

Shoib to Sachin : Aaj apka wicket hum hi lenge .

Sachin : wicket se yaad aya .. maine teri team ke liye WC final ki 11 TICKET book kara di hai .. match jarur dekh ke jana *


----------



## Secret Service

Areesh said:


> woh mulk kya jeetay ga FARAZ
> 
> jiskay bachon ko yeh nahi pata-noodles khana hai yah peena hai?


----------



## Awesome

Over here in Dubai, the labor (over here when you say labor you mean hard labor) has been given a day off, offices are open but everyone has a general understanding with their boss that they'd go home early-ish. 

My company's CEO has gone to India for the match anyway...


----------



## Secret Service

Green is made by crushing yellow and blue
.
We've crushed the yellows, it's time for the blues!

Love You Team Green - God Bless You - De Ghuma Ke...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HinduAtheist

It's crazy here in Cali...! all the desis are prepared for the game


----------



## xTra

*Jung ke maidanme ladne se acha hai ki khel ke maidan me ladein.*


----------



## Secret Service

167 pages Fu***8 .. i am starting new thread..


----------



## divya

Leave secured.....


----------



## hembo




----------



## BJP*

news flash: PM geelani reached Chandigarh


----------



## JonAsad

divya said:


> Leave secured.....


 
Wallahi inta mushkilah iza ijaza secured-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Any one from Mohali?- Is it raining?-


----------



## divya

Glorious Resolve said:


> Wallahi inta mushkilah iza ijaza secured-


 
Wallahi inta mushkilah iza ijaza You are fired for abusing ladies in foreign language....


----------



## Abingdonboy

BJP* said:


> news flash: PM geelani reached Chandigarh


 
Any Pics???


----------



## Abingdonboy

Btw what time is it there?


----------



## alphamale

A tip for all girls- How to know if it's true love.....

Today if ur guy spends the entire day with u, marry him.


----------



## JonAsad

Shoaib and Sachin are good friends i suppose -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo




----------



## BJP*

Abingdonboy said:


> Btw what time is it there?


 
its 1:20 PM here


----------



## JonAsad

divya said:


> Wallahi inta mushkilah iza ijaza You are fired for abusing ladies in foreign language....


 
Its not an abuse- it was a compliment -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

alphamale said:


> A tip for all girls- How to know if it's true love.....
> 
> Today if ur guy spends the entire day with u, marry him.


 
The question is are girls themselves ready to spend time with them....

TO HELL WITH GUYS TODAY. I got 20 packets of popcorn.....


----------



## Kshitiz_The sky

can anbody please tell me the sites streaming live cricket from Mohali......


----------



## hembo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

A cinema hall in Karachi anouncing that it will screen the match today..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indushek

arey kya ho raha hai udhar?? 

Suna hai India ne toss jeeta? is this true?


----------



## JonAsad

indushek said:


> arey kya ho raha hai udhar??
> 
> Suna hai India ne toss jeeta? is this true?


 
Haan it is true- and the other truth is- the toss is the only thing you gona win today-


----------



## Burger Boy




----------



## Awesome

Bumbino Cinema, did I read it right? Weird name.


----------



## indushek

Glorious Resolve said:


> Haan it is true- and the other truth is- the toss is the only thing you gona win today-


 
aapke irade buland to hai par aapka khel kitna buland hai kuch hi der me pata chalega.


----------



## madooxno9

*Ind vs Pak: Clear skies in Mohali after rain and thunderstorm*


----------



## AHMED85

&#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;

 it is cricket.. win or loss are part of every game ......


----------



## JonAsad

indushek said:


> aapke irade buland to hai par aapka khel kitna buland hai kuch hi der me pata chalega.


 
Khel bhi bara buland hai hamara- Group Top ker k aye hein- is world cup ki aik Finalist team ko Hera k aye hein-


----------



## indushek

Glorious Resolve said:


> Khel bhi bara buland hai hamara- Group Top ker k aye hein- is world cup ki aik Finalist team ko Hera k aye hein-


 
achhi baat hai par purani baatein kaam ke nahi is khel mein, aaj jo kiya wohi asli baat hai.


----------



## AvidSpice

India won the toss? What's the news guys? Damn!


----------



## Hyde

haven't slept since yesterday and feeling very sleepy but i will my best to wake up until the hope to win this match is left


----------



## Hyde

1357: Five out of seven day-night games here in the last five years won by the team batting first, but one of the exceptions was in an India-Pakistan match, when Pakistan chased down India's 321 with a ball to spare in 2007.

In the last 11 ODIs between the two teams, since 2007, only three have been won by the team winning the toss. Eight times, the team losing the toss has won the match.


----------



## Elmo

That's Bambino cinema.... really old cinema house in Karachi. Of late more popular for showing local flicks and some shady business in the dark


----------



## Awesome

Discussion shifted here:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricke...a-india-wins-toss-elects-bat.html#post1625411


----------



## U-571

wahab riaz garwa dega aaj


----------

